# Meridian Explorer² Impressions Thread



## Click

I think this awesome new DAC/amp should have its own thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 https://www.meridian-audio.com/products/personal-audio/explorer2/


----------



## volly

aaannnnnddddd subbed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Awesome setup Click!


----------



## Click

I've been listening to the Explorer² for 2 days so far and I'm extremely impressed with its clarity, details, and soundstage. It has brought out the true potential of my modest stock of IEMs and headphones. E² is making my FLAC, MP3, and streaming files sound incredible. 
  
 I love how it has the ability to upsample files to 24-bit/192k kHz. It's great as both a portable DAC/amp combo and dedicated DAC. The small form factor and aluminum finish looks awesome. I'm excited to try out Meridian's new MQA format, which the E² is equipped to decode. 
  
 I think this was what Meridian wanted the first Explorer to be, but messed up with the high output impedance. Well, the E² has a very low 0.47Ω output impedance, so that's no longer an issue. I highly recommend this amazing little DAC/amp to anyone looking for a portable solution under $300.


----------



## Click

volly said:


> aaannnnnddddd subbed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks!


----------



## obsidyen

Amazing little device. I'm using mine with Philips Fidelio X2. Now if I could just get my hands on some MQA mastered songs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 If anyone is interested in buying, I bought mine from Custom Cable. You can buy VAT free if you're from a non-EU country.


----------



## plonter

Can anyone comment about the Explorer2 Vs the Dragonfly 1.2 ?   not only as a dac but also as a headphone amp.


----------



## Click

plonter said:


> Can anyone comment about the Explorer2 Vs the Dragonfly 1.2 ?   not only as a dac but also as a headphone amp.


 
 I don't have the Dragonfly 1.2 to compare it to, but the Explorer² blows my E10 Olympus out of the water. There's really no comparison. E10 does OK as a cheap DAC/amp that's better than most motherboard soundcards, but it doesn't hold a candle to the sound quality of the E². Then again, I wouldn't expect it to.
  
 I can only provide my initial feedback on the E² with very little to compare it to, but so far, I've been amazed. I expected the E² to sound good, but not this good. Hopefully the more experienced head-fi members will get their hands on an E² soon and post their feedback. I'm also very curious as to how the E² stacks up against $150-$300 amps and DACs.


----------



## sm4rt1

Wow ... Christmas has come early this year

Received my Explorer2 in the post from Meridian through Amazon UK yesterday ... wasn't expecting it to arrive until after Christmas so was well impressed with Amazon's service

Anyway - only had one evening with it but I can tell I'm already sold and this one won't be going anywhere soon

My set up is
Source:- Dell Inspriron I5 PC running Tidal/ Spotify (premium)/ also with a number of HD tracks download from a short time with Qobuz
DAC: Previously Music Fidelity V90-HPA ... now obviously the Meridian Explorer2
Headphones: B&O H6

The change of DAC has made a huge difference to the detail and smoothness of almost anything I listen to ... the highs are detailed but smooth and the bass has completely tightened up and really shows the H6s to have great bass extension (not something that most people would expect, but I think it just goes to show they need the right set up to make them shine)

The only downside is that it's sort of killed Spotify for me, still great for mobile on the go use but not for serious listening ... I couldn't believe how much better the Tidal lossless streams now sound versus the 320Kb Spotify equivalents. I have only been trialling Tidal for the past few months but looks like it might finally be time to move on from Spotify.

One thing I need to do some research on is hooking the Explorer2 up to my ipad air ... the Tidal app on IOS looks great but I'm not sure if the DAC will play nice and already know from previous posts it will need a USB power splitter and battery to even stand a chance.

The only thing I'm not sure about is the well publicised MQA decoding feature ... seems unlikely that Meridian are likely to get enough industry buy-in for another new format (although I see Warner are supporting it) and as there aren't any files available yet, I can't vouch for any quality improvements.

Regarding comparison withe the Dragonfly ... I had the 1.2 version earlier in the year and returned it after a week as it really didn't seem to be anything better than my V90-HPA, unlike the Explorer2. However, the Dragonfly can be had for nearly half the price, so maybe it's not a fair comparison?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Didn't Meridian fixed the original Explorer shortly after initial release?


----------



## obsidyen

hifiguy528 said:


> Didn't Meridian fixed the original Explorer shortly after initial release?


 

 They only fixed the output impedance. Explorer2 brings many new features such as MQA support, apodising filter etc.


----------



## Click

hifiguy528 said:


> Didn't Meridian fixed the original Explorer shortly after initial release?


 
 From what I've read, the original Explorer's headphone output impedance was 50 Ohm. They fixed it and made the revised version output at ~5 Ohm. You can read about it HERE
  
 The Explorer² headphone out is rated at 0.47 Ohm. It's much less than the revised Explorer's output impedance.
  
 Other additions and upgrades include up sampling to 24-bit/192 kHz, "significantly more powerful DSP," MQA decoding, and apodising filter like obsidyen said. They got rid of the optical out.


----------



## Head1

Looks like they are challenging the Geekout by going with an output impedance of 0.47 ohms in particular. But it doesn't do DSD.


----------



## Josh83

Has anyone compared the Explorer2 to the Fulla? Obviously, there's a big price difference, and I'm wondering if it's audible or not.


----------



## kawaivpc1

So, how does this sound compared to Geek Out 1000?
 Does it sound comparably good? I'm very impressed with Geek Out 1000. It sounds a bit flat but it has everything a good DAC should feature.
 Is it worth buying after owning a Geek Out 1000?
  
 I had used iBasso's R10, Sony PHA-2, Zodiac Plus, and HM901. Can you compare Explorer 2 to any one of these units?


----------



## cloud13cherish

Can anyone comment about Meridian Explorer 2 vs Geek Out ? I use B&W P7 as a headphone and would like see some comparison and recommendation between these two.

My Help thread:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/748063/help-me-choose-dac-usb-meridian-explorer-2-vs-geek-out-1000


----------



## Josh83

Is the upsamlling on the E2 always on, or can it be turned off?


----------



## rav101

Hi all,
  
 After reading the thread and doing a little research I decided to get the Explorer 2 and is arrived earlier today. There was care and attention to the packaging (a sign for me that this isn't just some cheap product) and when opened up, the Explorer 2 is front and centre. You get the USB cable, a carry pouch (I think, I haven't opened it up yet) and an instruction leaflet. On OSX its effectively plug and play which is handy. All in all, I was up and running within a couple of minutes of opening the box after changing the settings to upsample to 178/192khz.
  
 My set up is
 Source: 2014 Macbook Pro with Vox playing mainly 16 bit 44.100khz Flac files. It will get Spotify (standard because im cheap) use as well
 DAC: Meridian Explorer2
 Headphones: AKG K702 65th anniversary edition
  
 I'm no audiophile but I have to say that I am impressed. Listening to the same songs I have many times previously, there seems to be additional clarity, depth within the bass (whilst not being muddy or over powering), detailed highs whilst not feeling analytical all whilst not producing much / any background noice as higher volumes. So far I have listened to about 6 hours of music through this DAC and loving it for the most part. I have noticed that a couple of rap songs (old school Jay Z) seemed to have muddy bass but this hasn't been present in other bass heavy songs so could be individual cases with those files specifically (I'm listening to N.W.A. - Straight Outta Compton as I type and it sounds great).
  
 Personally I like this design choice to use a USB cable rather than plugging straight into the USB port. Given that I'm on a laptop, real estate is limited where the ports are located. I guess this would be a consideration against something like the Dragonfly or the Geek Out as you might loose the port next to the USB port being used when it is plugged in.
  


josh83 said:


> Is the upsamlling on the E2 always on, or can it be turned off?


 
  
 You don't have to upsample if you don't want to.


----------



## cloud13cherish

-http://lhlabs.com/force/geekout/898-geek-out-vs-the-others-3rd-installment-
  
 This place has some comparison between Explorer and Geek out. The data shows that Geek out outweigh it's opponents. But, it's just me but these make me assume that the data was made deliberately to make Geek out sound better.


----------



## kawaivpc1

cloud13cherish said:


> -http://lhlabs.com/force/geekout/898-geek-out-vs-the-others-3rd-installment-
> 
> This place has some comparison between Explorer and Geek out. The data shows that Geek out outweigh it's opponents. But, it's just me but these make me assume that the data was made deliberately to make Geek out sound better.


 
 I'm not interested in this kind of data sheet. I want to hear an opinion from a person who has listened to the both of them. As far as I know, Explorer 2 sounds superior to its first model.


----------



## cloud13cherish

Of course, you're definetly right about it. just wanted to provide some references to you


----------



## Click

cloud13cherish said:


> -http://lhlabs.com/force/geekout/898-geek-out-vs-the-others-3rd-installment-
> 
> This place has some comparison between Explorer and Geek out. The data shows that Geek out outweigh it's opponents. But, it's just me but these make me assume that the data was made deliberately to make Geek out sound better.


 
 That was made back in March and only had data on the first Explorer, which is somewhat irrelevant since the Explorer² is completely upgraded and different. Of course they're going to make the Geek Out look better than the rest of the products they're comparing it to. It's the LH Labs forums afterall and the charts were posted by a mod there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
 Quote:


kawaivpc1 said:


> I'm not interested in this kind of data sheet. I want to hear an opinion from a person who has listened to the both of them. As far as I know, Explorer 2 sounds superior to its first model.


 
  I think most of us here reading this thread want a comparison between the Explorer² and other portable DAC/amps. Just gotta be patient and wait for the collectors and professional reviewers to get their hands on the E². Not everyone can shell out $300 for an E² just to compare it with other $300 DAC/amps. Hopefully the initial impressions of us early adopters that took the plunge first is enough to satisfy your curiosity for now.


----------



## obsidyen

I bought it for USD 275.  From Custom Cable (England).


----------



## wanderingsounds

On a Mac, does keeping the bit-depth set @ 24bit in Audio MIDI settings make a difference when listening to 16bit sources (MP3, AAC or FLAC)?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

got the ME2.  It's certainly a different sound to me.  Have to play with it some more over the weekend.


----------



## kawaivpc1

hifiguy528 said:


> got the ME2.  It's certainly a different sound to me.  Have to play with it some more over the weekend.


 
 Awesome!
 Please tell us how it sounds compared to Geek Out, DX100, D42, PHA-2, Chord Hugo, etc.


----------



## obsidyen

I had Chord Hugo and I prefer Explorer2 over it in terms of sound signature. If you have a hard to drive headphones, Hugo can drive them better. If you don't have power hungry headphones, Explorer2 is better in my opinion. Hugo's sound signature is lean and bright and forward, I just couldn't stand it after 30 minutes of listening. I feel like Hugo was designed for old people because they have problems with hearing high frequencies. Explorer2 is smoother and easier to listen to. I prefer it over Hugo.


----------



## kawaivpc1

obsidyen said:


> I had Chord Hugo and I prefer Explorer2 over it in terms of sound signature. If you have a hard to drive headphones, Hugo can drive them better. If you don't have power hungry headphones, Explorer2 is better in my opinion. Hugo's sound signature is lean and bright and forward, I just couldn't stand it after 30 minutes of listening. I feel like Hugo was designed for old people because they have problems with hearing high frequencies. Explorer2 is smoother and easier to listen to. I prefer it over Hugo.




Interesting. How's its sound stage? Does it have a big and wide sound stage which you can hear all instruments with extreme clarity?
Can anyone compare its sound to that of AK240 and Geek Out?


----------



## ZoNtO

hifiguy528 said:


> got the ME2.  It's certainly a different sound to me.  Have to play with it some more over the weekend.
> 
> [pic snip]


 
  
 I'm extremely interested in your opinions of how the Etymotic ER4 jive with the Explorer2, especially after reading in the Etymotic ER4 thread that "[t]he ER4s paired with Meridian Explorer DAC is IMO the in-ear version of HD800 on a good amp."


----------



## campj

click said:


> cloud13cherish said:
> 
> 
> > -http://lhlabs.com/force/geekout/898-geek-out-vs-the-others-3rd-installment-
> ...


 
 So you're saying they posted false measurements? Otherwise, how exactly would they go about making their measurements 'look better' than the competitors' products?


----------



## Click

campj said:


> So you're saying they posted false measurements? Otherwise, how exactly would they go about making their measurements 'look better' than the competitors' products?


 
 Where did I ever say they posted false measurements? Nice job trying to put words in my mouth.
  
 If you actually took the time to read the comments below their measurements, you'd see that they talk up the Geek Out while criticizing the other DACs/amps. I won't bother to copy all of what they said and post them here, but comments like "Geek Out measures 2,000 better" or "more than 1,000 better than the competition" is just silly marketing sales talk. 
  
http://lhlabs.com/media/kunena/attachments/42/04_4_pcm_thd_plus_noise_percent_geek_out.jpg
  
http://lhlabs.com/media/kunena/attachments/42/08_4_channel_separation_crosstalk_geek_out_2014-03-15.jpg
  
 Again, I couldn't care less about that post on the LH Labs forums. It's not measuring the Exporer² and it's obviously biased. I may put more credence into a product comparison from a source that's not trying to sell you their products or affiliated with them financially.


----------



## campj

"It's the LH Labs forums afterall and the charts were posted by a mod there."
  
 The charts are what they are... and Geek Out measurements look better than competition.


----------



## kawaivpc1

campj said:


> "It's the LH Labs forums afterall and the charts were posted by a mod there."
> 
> The charts are what they are... and Geek Out measurements look better than competition.


 
 Meridian Explorer 2 is using a different board I guess. Forget about the chart. It's all about Explorer 1.


----------



## Pedro83

I have been waiting for the release of the Explorer 2 for months (to know the spec etc). I own the Explorer 1 but cannot decide whether to buy a Schiit Audio Wyrd / iFi USB power or the Explorer2. It is well documented the Explorer moves into a different league when getting a clean power supply. 
  
 As an IE800 owner, the lower impedance is attractive, plus omitting the optical and better DSP etc. 
  
 I will post what I decide to do in the coming weeks. Shame they haven't included DSD but IMO, it's all about the mastering anyway. 
  
 On a final note, can anyone tell me whether the Explorer2 would do justice to HD800's?
  
 TIA.


----------



## Josh83

I just received my Explorer2 and so far my impressions are very positive. 
  
 I've yet to use it with cans (this is actually my first portable DAC/amp), but I compared it with my Audio GD Master 7 in my desktop 2.1 speaker setup (which is where I do the vast majority of my listening).
  
 Needless to say, the E2 did not top the Master 7. I'm very partial to R2R DACs versus Delta-Sigma DACs, because I generally find R2R DACs to be more "real" and "analog" sounding, especially when it comes to things like timbre (especially cymbals and acoustic guitar) and PRAT. Unsurprisingly, the Explorer2 did not have the "realness" of sound of the M7, lacking the M7's low-end oomph, as well as the M7's clear of placement of instruments, among other traits. However, the Explorer2 was notably good in terms of width of soundstage and the general neutrality of its tone. The high end was not as tinny as most Delta-Sigma DACs I've tried, which I was pleased with, since Sigma-Delta DACs are the only fair comparison for the Explorer2 (I don't think there are any truly portable R2R DACs/amps).
  
 So, turning to Delta-Sigma DACs, over the past year I went through a variety of sub-$1k SD DACs (including the Modi, the Uber Bifrost, the Maverick D2, and the Yulong DA8). Of those, I found the Bifrost Uber and the D2 to be the best, but none topped the Audio GD NOS1704 (which I still own) or the Master 7. (I'm also fond of a Teradak R2R NOS DAC that I still have, too.) Though I don't still own the Bifrost Uber or the D2, based on comparing the Explorer2 with the Master 7, I'm confident that it would hold its own as a DAC against the Bifrost Uber or the D2 (both of which also paled in comparison to the Audio GD DACs). Needless to say, I'm impressed with the Explorer2.
  
 More impressions to come after I use it with headphones. I was planning to buy the Fulla and return/sell the one that I liked least, but the quality of the Explorer2 is making me wonder if I should even bother ordering the Fulla. Hopefully others will post some comparison reviews soon.


----------



## HookedOnAudio

obsidyen said:


> I had Chord Hugo and I prefer Explorer2 over it in terms of sound signature. If you have a hard to drive headphones, Hugo can drive them better. If you don't have power hungry headphones, Explorer2 is better in my opinion. Hugo's sound signature is lean and bright and forward, I just couldn't stand it after 30 minutes of listening. I feel like Hugo was designed for old people because they have problems with hearing high frequencies. Explorer2 is smoother and easier to listen to. I prefer it over Hugo.


 
  
 Wow, are you serious?  That's interesting to hear...  I had heard in the past that Hugo supposedly even reproduces the low end frequency well, resulting in a nice overall sound signature.  This is the first time I've heard that it is bright.   (Not trying to defend the Hugo or anything; just genuinely interested in knowing more about this as the Huo is a little --- "rare" for us common folks. 
  
 Is Explorer2 detailed at all frequencies as well as extending into the sub-bass frequencies?  If it is, I might have to seriously considering looking into this one.


----------



## HookedOnAudio

josh83 said:


> I just received my Explorer2 and so far my impressions are very positive.
> 
> I've yet to use it with cans (this is actually my first portable DAC/amp), but I compared it with my Audio GD Master 7 in my desktop 2.1 speaker setup (which is where I do the vast majority of my listening).
> 
> ...


 
  
 I actually read through all 3 current existing pages of this thread before coming back to reply. 
  
 My understanding is that the Explorer2 does not output that much power; have you had any experiences (good or bad) with driving the more power hungry headphones?  Also, how is the detail of the sound and the bass / sub-bass reproduction?


----------



## HookedOnAudio

How would the Explorer2 compare with other economical amp/DACs such as Fiio E17?


----------



## Click

pedro83 said:


> I have been waiting for the release of the Explorer 2 for months (to know the spec etc). I own the Explorer 1 but cannot decide whether to buy a Schiit Audio Wyrd / iFi USB power or the Explorer2. It is well documented the Explorer moves into a different league when getting a clean power supply.
> 
> As an IE800 owner, the lower impedance is attractive, plus omitting the optical and better DSP etc.
> 
> ...


 
  


hookedonaudio said:


> I actually read through all 3 current existing pages of this thread before coming back to reply.
> 
> My understanding is that the Explorer2 does not output that much power; have you had any experiences (good or bad) with driving the more power hungry headphones?  Also, how is the detail of the sound and the bass / sub-bass reproduction?


 
  
 Explorer²'s amp doesn't have enough power for high impedance headphones. It can drive my HD700 (150 ohm) but it doesn't have as full of a sound as when I use it as a DAC and use the Vali as the amp.
  
 I definitely wouldn't run HD800 through only the Explorer². It'd be pretty silly to expect a USB-powered DAC/amp like E² to power a flagship 300 ohm headphone like HD800 by itself. Plus, HD800 is notoriously picky about amps.
  
 That being said, E²'s amp has more than enough power for my IEMs and A900X (42 ohm). I've been amazed at the much better sound quality coming out of the same IEMs and headphones I've been listening to for years when it's plugged through the E².


----------



## HookedOnAudio

click said:


> Explorer²'s amp doesn't have enough power for high impedance headphones. It can drive my HD700 (150 ohm) but it doesn't have as full of a sound as when I use it as a DAC and use the Vali as the amp.
> 
> I definitely wouldn't run HD800 through only the Explorer². It'd be pretty silly to expect a USB-powered DAC/amp like E² to power a flagship 300 ohm headphone like HD800 by itself. Plus, HD800 is notoriously picky about amps.
> 
> That being said, E²'s amp has more than enough power for my IEMs and A900X (42 ohm). I've been amazed at the much better sound quality coming out of the same IEMs and headphones I've been listening to for years when it's plugged through the E².


 
  
 Interesting.  Thanks much for sharing your experience with your headphones and IEMs.  This gives us a better perspective on considering the purchase & usage of the Explorer2.  For the non-power hungry IEMs and headphones, do you feel/hear the oomph and thump of the bass and sub-bass very clearly?  Also, you mentioned better sound quality... do you mean it is more pleasing to the ears (i.e. because of the sound signature and warmth), or you can hear more details/instruments and other audio noises that were not heard before due to non-faithful reproduction?


----------



## Click

hookedonaudio said:


> Interesting.  Thanks much for sharing your experience with your headphones and IEMs.  This gives us a better perspective on considering the purchase & usage of the Explorer2.  For the non-power hungry IEMs and headphones, do you feel/hear the oomph and thump of the bass and sub-bass very clearly?  Also, you mentioned better sound quality... do you mean it is more pleasing to the ears (i.e. because of the sound signature and warmth), or you can hear more details/instruments and other audio noises that were not heard before due to non-faithful reproduction?


 
 Explorer²'s headphone out (amp) adds a ton of "oomph" and "thump" in the bass and sub-bass when paired with lower-impedance IEMs and headphones. I thought my FiiO E10 was driving my IEMs and headphones well enough... until I switched to Explorer². E² made all of my IEMs sound much better, giving them more of everything. More detail, more clarity, more soundstage, more "oomph" in bass, etc. Simply put, it brings out the full potential of sub-100 ohm IEMs and headphones.


----------



## HookedOnAudio

click said:


> Explorer²'s headphone out (amp) adds a ton of "oomph" and "thump" in the bass and sub-bass when paired with lower-impedance IEMs and headphones. I thought my FiiO E10 was driving my IEMs and headphones well enough... until I switched to Explorer². E² made all of my IEMs sound much better, giving them more of everything. More detail, more clarity, more soundstage, more "oomph" in bass, etc. Simply put, it brings out the full potential of sub-100 ohm IEMs and headphones.


 
  
 You know... now you have me really seriously considering the Explorer2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thanks again for all your helpful impressions of this.  The more I research on and the more I read, the more appealing this device is getting.


----------



## kawaivpc1

click said:


> Explorer²'s headphone out (amp) adds a ton of "oomph" and "thump" in the bass and sub-bass when paired with lower-impedance IEMs and headphones. I thought my FiiO E10 was driving my IEMs and headphones well enough... until I switched to Explorer². E² made all of my IEMs sound much better, giving them more of everything. More detail, more clarity, more soundstage, more "oomph" in bass, etc. Simply put, it brings out the full potential of sub-100 ohm IEMs and headphones.


 

 Can you use Explorer 2 with an android cellphone or tablet?
  
 As far as I know, Explorer 1 works with android phones.


----------



## obsidyen

hookedonaudio said:


> Wow, are you serious?  That's interesting to hear...  I had heard in the past that Hugo supposedly even reproduces the low end frequency well, resulting in a nice overall sound signature.  This is the first time I've heard that it is bright.   (Not trying to defend the Hugo or anything; just genuinely interested in knowing more about this as the Huo is a little --- "rare" for us common folks.
> 
> Is Explorer2 detailed at all frequencies as well as extending into the sub-bass frequencies?  If it is, I might have to seriously considering looking into this one.


 

 The lows were fine, it's just the sound signature was lean and high frequencies could be bothersome for ears sensitive to treble. HD800 and Beyer T1 did not pair well at all, for instance. Darker and mid-bass centric headphones were better (like Sennheiser Momentum). HD650s were fine but the magic was just not there, Vioelectric V200 was much better for them. Timing was what Hugo did best. I don't think Hugo is worth what it's sold for. I'd rather get Explorer2 for low-mid impedance headphones and/or Meridian Direct Dac/a decent amp for high impedance headphones.


----------



## frankrondaniel

obsidyen said:


> The lows were fine, it's just the sound signature was lean and high frequencies could be bothersome for ears sensitive to treble. HD800 and Beyer T1 did not pair well at all, for instance. Darker and mid-bass centric headphones were better (like Sennheiser Momentum). HD650s were fine but the magic was just not there, Vioelectric V200 was much better for them. Timing was what Hugo did best. I don't think Hugo is worth what it's sold for. I'd rather get Explorer2 for low-mid impedance headphones and/or Meridian Direct Dac/a decent amp for high impedance headphones.


 
  
 We're apparently in the minority, but I share obsidyen's impressions regarding the Hugo - it's very detailed and certainly not lacking in low-end but I also find the overall sound bright and lean, ultimately fatiguing.  Don't like it much with my HD800 or T1.  It's better with my HD650 but even makes that one sound on the brighter side.


----------



## Pedro83

Anyone else noticed the Meridian Directors price has been slashed significantly, like the explorer one before they released the 2. I wonder if a revised director is also on its way. This wouldn't surprise me. I may take them up on the current director for £250, seems a bargain to me. I have some HD800 on the way, then I only need a decent HP Amp to match the HD800.
  
 To reiterate what i've said previously,the IE800 / Explorer 1 combo is nothing short of fantastic.


----------



## HookedOnAudio

obsidyen said:


> The lows were fine, it's just the sound signature was lean and high frequencies could be bothersome for ears sensitive to treble. HD800 and Beyer T1 did not pair well at all, for instance. Darker and mid-bass centric headphones were better (like Sennheiser Momentum). HD650s were fine but the magic was just not there, Vioelectric V200 was much better for them. Timing was what Hugo did best. I don't think Hugo is worth what it's sold for. I'd rather get Explorer2 for low-mid impedance headphones and/or Meridian Direct Dac/a decent amp for high impedance headphones.



 


I see! That is valuable feedback too. I understand that everyone's impressions are different and that ultimately it's one's own ears that make the final judgment, but for research through hearing various people's impressions is also so very valuable.

Regarding your statement of, "Timing was what Hugo did best," could you explain a little more on what you mean by timing?


----------



## cloud13cherish

josh83 said:


> I just received my Explorer2 and so far my impressions are very positive.
> 
> I've yet to use it with cans (this is actually my first portable DAC/amp), but I compared it with my Audio GD Master 7 in my desktop 2.1 speaker setup (which is where I do the vast majority of my listening).
> 
> ...


 

 wait... what? Audio GD Master 7 is about $2000 right? Are you Meridian Explorer 2 with a 10 fold product?


----------



## Thunder240

Hi folks, I'm in the market for a portable dac/amp, and I'm definitely intrigued by the Explorer2. 

Have any of you tried it with an iPhone 5 using the Camera Connection Kit, and can you advise whether or not it works?


----------



## Josh83

cloud13cherish said:


> wait... what? Audio GD Master 7 is about $2000 right? Are you Meridian Explorer 2 with a 10 fold product?


 
  
 Yes, I was! If you're going to compare, why not compare with the best you've got?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The M7 is my main DAC, and, since I don't have anywhere near unlimited funds, the Modi, Bifrost Uber, and D2 are all sold at this point. I'm working from memory (and notes). When I had those DACs, I compared them to each other as I moved up the chain, working from the transitive property (haha), before settling on the Master 7. 
  
 As I said in my post, I had no expectation that the Explorer2 would hold it own against the Master 7, and it didn't. However, the Explorer2 is a very good DAC, IMO, for the price and, especially, the size. It pales in comparison to the M7 on things like "analog" naturalness and PRaT. In terms of bass, mids, highs, soundstage width, etc., it falls short of the M7 in the same ways that the Bifrost and D2 did, as well. The biggest flaw with most Delta Sigma DACs, IMO, is the artificiality of the high-end and the general timbre of the instruments. The timbre still doesn't sound quite as "real" to me with the Explorer2, though no DS DAC has ever felt "real" to me. That said, the timbre is pretty good in the Explorer2, the highs are very smooth and not very "tinny" or artificially "sparkly," to my ears. The mids are well represented and the bass is tight, if not as full as bigger DACs.
  
 As I said, working from memory, in terms of how other DACs compared to each other and the Master 7, I feel like the Explorer2 easily bests the Modi (which had very digital-sounding highs, IMO), and I have no doubt that it would easily hold its own against the D2 and the Bifrost Uber (and I very marginally preferred the D2 to the Bifrost Uber in a head-to-head matchup, despite the Schiit's higher cost). That doesn't mean that the Explorer would be better than those DACs, only that I don't think either would be much of an upgrade over the Explorer2, at least to my ears, which is saying a lot, given the price and form factor of the Explorer2. Once again, though, that's just my impression, and your mileage may vary. 
  
 In terms of using the Explorer2 with cans, I'm listening to the E2 with a pair of Philips Fidelio L1s right now and the E2 sounds excellent. I'll be trying it with ATH-M50s and NAD HP50s, among other cans, later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I still wouldn't mind sampling the Schiit Fulla, but given some of the issues described in that thread with the early run of Fulla's, I'm not in any hurry to order a Fulla to compare with the E2.


----------



## Ttvetjanu

I will be getting my Explorer2 in about 10 day, I am going to test it with my HD 650s to see if it is able to drive them.


----------



## Click

I just want to say that listening to my Miles Davis Tribute with E² is simply amazing. The bass is enormous and addictive. The detail, soundstage, timbre, lush mids, and smooth treble accompany the basshead qualities of the MDT. I'm glad I didn't sell the MDT like I wanted to a few years ago. Kinda sad that Monster stopped making these great IEMs 3 years ago.


----------



## Click

ttvetjanu said:


> I will be getting my Explorer2 in about 10 day, I am going to test it with my HD 650s to see if it is able to drive them.


 
 By itself, I doubt it. As a DAC, most definitely.


----------



## lakej

I was tired of my Fiio E07k together with Grado ps500, to muddy sounding. So I bought the Explorer2 and I love it.
  
 Much cleaner sound overall, more detailed and "spacey". At 1/3 of windows sound bar is loud enough for me to be happy, at half some songs are unbearably loud to me.
  
 I'm happy with it, but have not tried  that many portable/cheaper dacs,


----------



## wanderingsounds

- Does anyone know what is the mW output of the Explorer2 amplifier?
  
 - Is there a rule of thumb / formula to determine the mW power needed based on an headphone's impedance and an amplifier impedance?


----------



## Josh83

wanderingsounds said:


> - Does anyone know what is the mW output of the Explorer2 amplifier?
> 
> - Is there a rule of thumb / formula to determine the mW power needed based on an headphone's impedance and an amplifier impedance?


 
  
 I believe the Explorer2 has the same output as the Explorer, which is 130mW into 16 ohms, which means it has about 1/3 of the power of the Schiit Fulla and about 1/2 the power of the Fiio E17. (Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong on those comparisons, or the specs of the Explorer2.) 
  
 In terms of real-world use, it seems to me to be maybe 10-to-30 (I know that's vague) percent louder than my Macbook Pro's internal headphone output. So it's probably not the best portable DAC/headamp for power hungry headphones. But it's definitely a great sounding one.


----------



## JiggaD369

Sorry if mentioned before but has anyone been able to compare this with Dragonfly v1.2?


----------



## sm4rt1

thunder240 said:


> Hi folks, I'm in the market for a portable dac/amp, and I'm definitely intrigued by the Explorer2.
> 
> Have any of you tried it with an iPhone 5 using the Camera Connection Kit, and can you advise whether or not it works?





I have now managed to hook my explorer2 up to my iPad air2 and using the tidal app

I initially tried connecting it directly to the apple camera connector adapter, in the hopes that the power requirements may have reduced from the first edition but unfortunately not, the normal message from the iPad that the connected device isn't supported.
Then tried with a USB Y cable and separate battery ... still no joy ... the USB handshake must be causing the issue

However, when connected via a small Lindy USB hub ... still using the Y cable and battery, it works fine and iPad audio is routed out via the explorer2

The only problem is, I cannot get the stream to upscale to 24/192 on the explorer2 ... Does anyone know if this is possible or is this another area where 'Apple knows best'?


----------



## Pedro83

Download, and upgrade the ONKYO app for your iPhone from the app store. Works fine.


----------



## obsidyen

An article on MQA.
  
 http://www.techhive.com/article/2866274/meridian-audio-s-mqa-technology-is-the-best-product-at-ces-so-far.html


----------



## kawaivpc1

obsidyen said:


> An article on MQA.
> 
> http://www.techhive.com/article/2866274/meridian-audio-s-mqa-technology-is-the-best-product-at-ces-so-far.html


 

 My question is: "do they think famous online music stores or average users will start using this over FLAC?"
 I don't think so. FLAC takes about 99.7% of high-res music files on the earth.
 They can't do much about this.


----------



## obsidyen

kawaivpc1 said:


> My question is: "do they think famous online music stores or average users will start using this over FLAC?"
> I don't think so. FLAC takes about 99.7% of high-res music files on the earth.
> They can't do much about this.


 
  
 Flac can be MQA encoded. MQA is not a file format, it's a audio-encoding process applied at mastering. It's not a question of online music stores or average users using it, it's a question of whether they can persuade record labels to use it.


----------



## sm4rt1

Maybe if one of the big streamers supported it ... Imagine if they got spotify or tidal (or both) on board ... They could charge extra for MQA ... If people wanted lossless CD quality they can just use at 44.1 then use a standard decoder ... If people wanted the best quality possible they playback with an MQA decoder, it's down to to customer

The key will be making the MQA licensing affordable, so the majority of DACs would support it, not just Meridian branded

Seems to have much better industry support that I imagined ... So I'm hopeful


----------



## ZoNtO

sm4rt1 said:


> Maybe if one of the big streamers supported it ... *Imagine if they got* spotify or* tidal *(or both) on board ... [snip]


 
  
They did.


----------



## Click

zonto said:


> They did.


 


> In addition, *purchasers of the new Meridian Explorer 2*—a portable, compact USB DAC—and Meridian Prime headphone amplifier *will be able to enjoy a complimentary three-month trial of the streaming service*. Meridian’s Explorer 2 delivers best-in-class audio performance, including compatibility with MQA “Master Quality Authenticated” lossless audio sources.


 
 Wait, what? I wonder how we go about redeeming this promo. It'd be sweet to try out Tidal and MQA.


----------



## sm4rt1

Another link that confirms the same three month trial for explorer 2 buyers ...

http://www.shinyshiny.tv/2015/01/ces-2015-meridian-audio-teams-tidal-music-streaming.html

Also not clear though if us early adopters/ purchasers would be eligible or only for new buyers from a certain date or store ...


----------



## RapidPulse

sm4rt1 said:


> Also not clear though if us early adopters/ purchasers would be eligible or only for new buyers from a certain date or store ...


 
 I would not be very happy if I didn't qualify for this. I mean....it's just a trial.  But I am going to be patient and assume that I will be able to take advantage of the offer when Meridian provides more details.
  
 I just double-checked my box to make sure there wasn't any info or a code or something (there wasn't).


----------



## RapidPulse

I should add: In the meantime, I am really enjoying the Explorer2 with just plain ol' Spotify.
  
 For some reason, the IE800, in particular, has never sounded better. EXTREMELY holographic, big soundstage.
  
 Having trouble getting work done right now because it is too distractingly great sounding. So I thought I would come here instead


----------



## Pedro83

rapidpulse said:


> I should add: In the meantime, I am really enjoying the Explorer2 with just plain ol' Spotify.
> 
> For some reason, the IE800, in particular, has never sounded better. EXTREMELY holographic, big soundstage.
> 
> Having trouble getting work done right now because it is too distractingly great sounding. So I thought I would come here instead


 
 Happy to read this, I have an E2 on its way to me, had the E1 which worked well with the IE800 but I know there's room for a little more. The lower output impedance triggered the purchase.


----------



## alpha421

I'll be joining in the fun next week.  Curious if anyone has or owned the Audio-GD NFB-15?


----------



## plonter

josh83 said:


> Is the upsamlling on the E2 always on, or can it be turned off?


 
 I would also like to know.


----------



## RapidPulse

"the Explorer2 now upsamples all digital inputs to 176.4/192kHz (if the inputs are lower than 176.4/192)"
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/742296/meridian-explorer2-now-ttvjaudio


----------



## Pedro83

rapidpulse said:


> "the Explorer2 now upsamples all digital inputs to 176.4/192kHz (if the inputs are lower than 176.4/192)"
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/742296/meridian-explorer2-now-ttvjaudio


 
 You seem to own most of the headphone equipment I want to own/check out! WA etc. 
  
 Can you kindly give me a summary of the explorer 2, did you own the explorer 1?
  
 My Explorer 2 is due next week, for portability I own IE800, MBA and Audirvana. Had the Explorer 1, plus many, many more higher costing DACs but the explorer is super for the outlay.
  
 Regards
  
 P


----------



## JiggaD369

Comparison with Dragonfly v1.2 would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Thunder240

Thanks for this info. Seems like excessive power draw is a problem that's plaguing most USB DAC/amps when used with iDevices. Since I plan to use it exclusively with my iPhone 5, at this point I'm leaning toward a CEntrance Hifi Skyn, which incorporates a battery.



sm4rt1 said:


> I have now managed to hook my explorer2 up to my iPad air2 and using the tidal app
> 
> I initially tried connecting it directly to the apple camera connector adapter, in the hopes that the power requirements may have reduced from the first edition but unfortunately not, the normal message from the iPad that the connected device isn't supported.
> Then tried with a USB Y cable and separate battery ... still no joy ... the USB handshake must be causing the issue
> ...


----------



## plonter

Any comparison between the Explorer2 and the Schiit modi 2?  I am on the fence between those two, never heard both..  I currently have the Dragonfly as my main dac in my home rig and want to upgrade.
 The modi 2 is also capable to do 24/192 but it is not upsampling..if one wants to upsample he can do it with an upsampler through foobar with much more processing power of the PCU.    
 I don't know about the Explorer forcing upsampling.. not that I have something against it, I just prefer to have the choice to upsample or not.   But if the sound is better than I don't mind.
 The modi is also much cheaper, so I wonder if the extra $$ worth it for the meridian..  maybe I am just paying for the size and portability (which I don't need).


----------



## obsidyen

It doesn't upsample when I use the Meridian Asio driver in Foobar. It only upsamples when I use the Direct Sound driver.


----------



## plonter

obsidyen said:


> It doesn't upsample when I use the Meridian Asio driver in Foobar. It only upsamples when I use the Direct Sound driver.


 
 ???    How do you know it doesn't upsample?


----------



## Click

I'm not sure how it works on iDevices, but on a Windows PC, you need to install Meridian's drivers. Then you'll have the options to set whatever sample rate you want like this:
  

  
 The 3 lights on the Explorer² will then let you know what sample rate it's set at. 1 LED means standard sample rate (44.1kHz or 48kHz). 2 LEDs means 2x standard sample rate (88.2/96kHz). 3 LEDs means 4x (176.4/192kHz).
  
 I really don't know why so many people are worried about upsampling. What matters to me is how good a product makes your music, movies, and games sound. Explorer² does a great job at that.


----------



## plonter

click said:


> I'm not sure how it works on iDevices, but on a Windows PC, you need to install Meridian's drivers. Then you'll have the options to set whatever sample rate you want like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The settings above means that you are using "shared mode", this means that you are NOT bypassing the windows built in soundcard/dac.  Those frequency settings indicate what frequency you want WINDOWS to resample before sending to the dac.     
 You better use "exclusive mode" through wasapi (not direct sound).  this way you bypass the computer low grade precessing and let the explorer do it instead.


----------



## Click




----------



## plonter

In that case,the frequency settings don't do anything (as long as you choose wasapi in your player's output settings),  The player will send the files in their original resolution straight to the dac,bypassing any windows processing.
 Man,the Explorer2 is SEXY!!  I want it.  I am strongly fighting the urge to order it right now.


----------



## obsidyen

plonter said:


> ???    How do you know it doesn't upsample?


 

 There are 3 lights indicating the sample rate. Also you can see the sample rate in Meridian USB Control Panel. When I use the Asio driver in Foobar, it shows the sample rate of the song. When I use Directsound, however, it always upsamples to 192 Khz. I prefer not to upsample, so prefer the Asio driver.


----------



## plonter

obsidyen said:


> There are 3 lights indicating the sample rate. Also you can see the sample rate in Meridian USB Control Panel. When I use the Asio driver in Foobar, it shows the sample rate of the song. When I use Directsound, however, it always upsamples to 192 Khz. I prefer not to upsample, so prefer the Asio driver.


 
 The lighs indicate the sampling rate coming INTO the dac, not the sampling rate after the dac upsampled it.   If you input to the explorer files with sample rate below 176.4/192 it will upsample them anyway.. 44.1 and 88.2 to 176.4 , 48 and 96 to 192.  
 Or maybe I misunderstood how the explorer works.


----------



## Josh83

plonter said:


> I would also like to know.


 
  
 FWIW, I'm generally anti-upsampling, but I'm still loving the sound of the Explorer2.


----------



## Pedro83

josh83 said:


> FWIW, I'm generally anti-upsampling, but I'm still loving the sound of the Explorer2.


 
 Me too. I'm not versed by any means on this, but logically speaking, how can it be better, if it wasn't there in the first place. 
  
 What are you using with the E2 Josh? Mine arrives next week, got a schiit wryd to power it. I've heard so many good reports about the iFi USB Power having a great impact on the explorer 1 so I took the gamble.


----------



## RapidPulse

plonter said:


> The lighs indicate the sampling rate coming INTO the dac, not the sampling rate after the dac upsampled it.   If you input to the explorer files with sample rate below 176.4/192 it will upsample them anyway.. 44.1 and 88.2 to 176.4 , 48 and 96 to 192.
> Or maybe I misunderstood how the explorer works.


 

 I think your explanation is spot on.


----------



## RapidPulse

pedro83 said:


> Me too. I'm not versed by any means on this, but logically speaking, how can it be better, if it wasn't there in the first place.


 
  
 I know many DACs do this, including the vastly more expensive Chord Hugo.  I am far from an expert, so take this with a grain of salt, but I think they up sample because it allows them to do whatever DSP magic they are doing without introducing additional noise to the signal.


----------



## mjgr33n

Just got mine yesterday, working great.
  
 I also tried it connected to my LG G3 Phone and was surprised it actually worked, although the volume was less on the G3 than connected to my PC/Laptop or obviously Amp.


----------



## ZoNtO

As a layman, I think of it the same way as upsampling DVDs I watch on a 1080p screen. The original video may only have 480 horizontal lines of resolution, but I'd much rather have a player upsample it so that it looks better on a TV that has the ability to display more pixels. It's not as good as a Blu-ray mastered in 1080p, but it's better than the alternative.


----------



## plonter

I wonder, how many of you using the Explorer as main dac in their home system?  How is it compete vs full size high end dacs?


----------



## HeadleyLamarr

This is my first post on this forum, and the Explorer2  is the first external DAC that I have used.  I am hoping it will improve the sound output of my 2013 MacBook Pro and 2014 iMac Retina.  The output of the Explorer2 drives a pair of self-powered desktop speakers (Sony SRS-88, surprisingly good), or Sennheiser Momentum headphones, or occasionally my main Hi-Fi system (mostly vintage gear: Counterpoint SA-3000 preamp, Aragon 4004 amp, Acoustat 3 full-range electrostatic speakers).

 So far I am a bit underwhelmed by the performance of the Explorer2.  The audible difference between it and the native DACs in my Macs is very subtle.  Some music sounds better through the Explorer, some pieces sound better through the native DACs.  I can hear a bit more clarity when listening to very well-mastered material.  But to my ears, adding the Explorer2 is not an "OMG!" improvement on all recordings.  I have certainly heard far more significant differences when upgrading speakers, amps, and phono gear.
  
 Currently I am testing 44.1k/16bit digital files downloaded from the iTunes store, and others backed up from my CD collection.  I have also tried music from the Tidal streaming service (using their one week free trial).  I have not tried files with higher sample size or sample rate.  Are there sources where I can obtain high-bit rate FLAC or ALAC files without having to purchase entire albums?  Are there any MQA demos available for download?

 Meridian's set up instructions for Mac recommend selecting an appropriate sample rate in the Audio Midi Setup application.  If I am only playing 44.1k files, is there any reason to choose a higher rate in this app?  I understand that the Explorer2 resamples a 44.1k stream at a higher rate.  Is there any advantage to doing the resampling in the Mac or in the Explorer2?  If I aquire some files coded with higher sample rates, is it necessary for me to change the setting in Audio Midi Setup whenever I switch between high and low rate files?

 If I play a CD in the optical drive of a Mac, is there any advantage to using Explorer2?  In this case I don’t know whether the Mac relays the digital data directly from the disk or runs it through an internal DAC stage (and then converts back to digital before sending it out the USB port).
  
 Meridian announced that they are partnering with Tidal, who will be streaming MQA content.  People who purchase the Explorer2 will receive a three month subscription on Tidal.  Has anyone received instructions on how to activate this?


----------



## Pedro83

headleylamarr said:


> This is my first post on this forum, and the Explorer2  is the first external DAC that I have used.  I am hoping it will improve the sound output of my 2013 MacBook Pro and 2014 iMac Retina.  The output of the Explorer2 drives a pair of self-powered desktop speakers (Sony SRS-88, surprisingly good), or Sennheiser Momentum headphones, or occasionally my main Hi-Fi system (mostly vintage gear: Counterpoint SA-3000 preamp, Aragon 4004 amp, Acoustat 3 full-range electrostatic speakers).
> 
> So far I am a bit underwhelmed by the performance of the Explorer2.  The audible difference between it and the native DACs in my Macs is very subtle.  Some music sounds better through the Explorer, some pieces sound better through the native DACs.  I can hear a bit more clarity when listening to very well-mastered material.  But to my ears, adding the Explorer2 is not an "OMG!" improvement on all recordings.  I have certainly heard far more significant differences when upgrading speakers, amps, and phono gear.
> 
> ...


 
 Something sounds a bit wrong here, in response to the CD drive, all audio output should be coming through the explorer, have you checked audio midi settings? What I will say, sometimes the best equipment doesn't give that WOW immediate effect, it grows on you, then a few weeks you take it out of the chain and you then realise. Either way, I hope you get this sorted out. Huge WOW effects can often end up being tiring, in my experience.


----------



## Josh83

pedro83 said:


> Me too. I'm not versed by any means on this, but logically speaking, how can it be better, if it wasn't there in the first place.
> 
> What are you using with the E2 Josh? Mine arrives next week, got a schiit wryd to power it. I've heard so many good reports about the iFi USB Power having a great impact on the explorer 1 so I took the gamble.


 
  
 As noted above, I compared it as a DAC only (using the line out) with my main DAC. As a DAC/headamp, I've tried it with my Phillips Fidelio L1s and my ATHM50s. I haven't tried the Meridian with my other cans, yet, though, since I bought it mainly as something to bring to use in coffee shops with my Macbook, and the Phillips and ATHM50s are my main traveling headphones. So I haven't tried using an external power device to supplement the USB drive, but I can only expect that would make it sound even better.
  
 FWIW, I'm still really impressed with the Explorer2, despite not being a fan of upsampling.


----------



## HeadleyLamarr

pedro83 said:


> Something sounds a bit wrong here, in response to the CD drive, all audio output should be coming through the explorer, have you checked audio midi settings? What I will say, sometimes the best equipment doesn't give that WOW immediate effect, it grows on you, then a few weeks you take it out of the chain and you then realise. Either way, I hope you get this sorted out. Huge WOW effects can often end up being tiring, in my experience.


 

 Since my iMac and MacBook Pro do not have built-in optical disk drives, I use Apple's USB SuperDrive.  Audio MIDI Setup does not show the SuperDrive, but it does show that audio output is directed through the Explorer2.  No problem with playing CDs.  I was just wondering if the digital data from the CD is sent directly to the Explorer2 DAC, or whether it is converted to analog in the Mac before being converted back to digital for the USB port.  That seems unlikely to me, but I don't know how the Mac processes audio inputs internally.
  
 As for my lack of an OMG (or WOW) reaction to Explorer2, let me just say this. I worked with audio gear, as a hobbyist and professionally, for many years.  I've had experiences, when comparing components, where one device was obviously superior to another. I've also witnessed many comparisons where the differences were harder to discern, and judgments could be swayed by the nature of the source material, personal preferences and biases. But I'm now retired, and I have not been keeping up with the latest stuff.  I was intrigued by the technology in the Explorer2, and curious to see if it improved the playback of my digital music library.  My initial impressions are mixed, as noted in my earlier post.  But, as you said, my opinions may evolve, and I certainly want to find out how well it works on high bitrate and MQA encoded files.


----------



## Pedro83

headleylamarr said:


> Since my iMac and MacBook Pro do not have built-in optical disk drives, I use Apple's USB SuperDrive.  Audio MIDI Setup does not show the SuperDrive, but it does show that audio output is directed through the Explorer2.  No problem with playing CDs.  I was just wondering if the digital data from the CD is sent directly to the Explorer2 DAC, or whether it is converted to analog in the Mac before being converted back to digital for the USB port.  That seems unlikely to me, but I don't know how the Mac processes audio inputs internally.
> 
> As for my lack of an OMG (or WOW) reaction to Explorer2, let me just say this. I worked with audio gear, as a hobbyist and professionally, for many years.  I've had experiences, when comparing components, where one device was obviously superior to another. I've also witnessed many comparisons where the differences were harder to discern, and judgments could be swayed by the nature of the source material, personal preferences and biases. But I'm now retired, and I have not been keeping up with the latest stuff.  I was intrigued by the technology in the Explorer2, and curious to see if it improved the playback of my digital music library.  My initial impressions are mixed, as noted in my earlier post.  But, as you said, my opinions may evolve, and I certainly want to find out how well it works on high bitrate and MQA encoded files.


 
 I'm not versed enough to know about the super-drive unfortunately. 
  
 The explorer should require some burn in, but even still, you should be hearing a bit more than you're reporting from out of the box. I'm still waiting for mine to arrive, I had the E1, there was a notable difference over the output of a macbook air. Notable from the off. 
  
 With regards to MQA, did you read that guy's comments about it from the CES expo, he briefly listened to Dire Straits and a Steely Dan track. He outlined that the difference was as if he has been listening to robot vocals prior to the MQA. It has certainly made me look forward to checking out MQA myself, possibly via Tidal by the sounds of things. 
  
 I had the explorer 1 since its release so I hope to be able to give a valid comparison, I will report soon as it arrives (possibly tomorrow). I am also looking forward to using it with an external linear 5v supply, namely the schiit wyrd. 
  
 I am still a little shocked and confused by your findings, DACs never yield the biggest improvements or differences in my experience but either way it should be quite easily discernible.


----------



## huggs2

My E2 arrived this morning and i can't stop using it.I wanted to improve the lousy sound on my 6 year old macbook.I have never heard sound like this from a laptop ever.I have a Grado SR125 (no longer available) and my new SR225i.I found fairly quickly that everything sounds better when my mac is set to 192k.  2ch. 24 bit. which lights up all 3 white lights on the E2.More experimenting though should help.I have never used an external DAC before so i think i am probably  noticing  a huge difference compared to some of you guys who have been at this hobby for awhile and have lots of good gear.I was wondering  how all this works regarding the macbook.Are any of the audio circuits still used in the macbook? or is it  a case of feeding a digital stream straight to the E2?


----------



## RapidPulse

huggs2 said:


> .I found fairly quickly that everything sounds better when my mac is set to 192k.  2ch. 24 bit. which lights up all 3 white lights on the E2.More experimenting though should help.I have never used an external DAC before so i think i am probably  noticing  a huge difference compared to some of you guys who have been at this hobby for awhile and have lots of good gear.I was wondering  how all this works regarding the macbook.Are any of the audio circuits still used in the macbook? or is it  a case of feeding a digital stream straight to the E2?


 
 Generally speaking, you want to set the Audio Midi settings on your Mac to match the resolution of your source files (typically 44,100 unless you have Hi Rez files). Otherwise, you are using your mac to upsample before sending to the dac.  That said, no harm in doing whatever sounds best to you (that should count for something).


----------



## god-bluff

May be a difficult one to answer but would the Exploer 2 or the original Explorer be an improvement on my current amp/dac combo of Hifimediy Sabre U2 + Graham Slee Voyager.
  
 I know it would be a neater all in one solution but would it better my current set up in terms of outright sound quality. I rarely listen to music this way (via my Vaio laptop) but when I do its at home. via my Beyer DT150 (250ohm) or DT440 (32ohm) & PFR-V1. Sounds particularly impressive with the Sonys bringing much needed warmth and bass.
  
 How would the Meridian compare ?


----------



## Pedro83

My E2 arrived today, having owned the V1 since its release, it's safe to say I am very familiar with it. Although a few days ago it was sold on. 
  
 This morning I attached the E2 using the custom cable, adjusted audio midi settings and off I went. Instantly, it took me about 5 seconds to realise how much of an improvement this is over the E1. My system in this instance is a simple one, MBA, External SDD, AIFF files, Audirvana+, E2 into IE800.
  
 There is more realism, more separation to notes across the entire spectrum, the soundstage subsequently despite using IEM's is clearly sightly wider. For the outlay of £200, I am very, very happy with this purchase. I haven't tried any hi-res material yet as IMO most of them are tosh anyway. I buy according to the Steve Hoffman forum, a lot of Japanese masterings are often superior IME.
  
 I am now waiting for my Schiit Wyrd to arrive, that said, I would, and perhaps will happily live with what i'm hearing at present.
  
 Kudos to Meridian, they haven't disappointed. Again, I am one very happy E2 user.


----------



## Pedro83

rapidpulse said:


> Generally speaking, you want to set the Audio Midi settings on your Mac to match the resolution of your source files (typically 44,100 unless you have Hi Rez files). Otherwise, you are using your mac to upsample before sending to the dac.  That said, no harm in doing whatever sounds best to you (that should count for something).


 
 Why not use the app decibel, last time I looked it was free, it works in the background and changes sample rates on the fly automatically for you. I use Audirvana and Amarra which do the same plus a bit more, but they are pricey,especially the latter. Which does sound better IMO. But the former has a better UI and also functions better.


----------



## Josh83

396629 said:


> May be a difficult one to answer but would the Exploer 2 or the original Explorer be an improvement on my current amp/dac combo of Hifimediy Sabre U2 + Graham Slee Voyager.
> 
> I know it would be a neater all in one solution but would it better my current set up in terms of outright sound quality. I rarely listen to music this way (via my Vaio laptop) but when I do its at home. via my Beyer DT150 (250ohm) or DT440 (32ohm) & PFR-V1. Sounds particularly impressive with the Sonys bringing much needed warmth and bass.
> 
> How would the Meridian compare ?


 
  
 FWIW, I had the HiFiMeDIY Sabre combined DAC/amp (the larger box one, not the USB dongle), and I definitely prefer the Explorer2. IMO, Sabre DACs have an initial "wow" factor, but compared to some other DACs, including the Explorer2, I think the Sabre DACs end up sounding artificial (notably in the thump/thwack of the bass and the sharp sparkle of the highs), especially over long listens. The Explorer 2 has a very natural sound, and is well-balanced across the spectrum.


----------



## kawaivpc1

How's Explorer 2's sound stage? Does it sound wide and big like Chord Hugo and R10?
Geek Out lacks in this department. It sounds a bit flat.


----------



## RapidPulse

pedro83 said:


> Why not use the app decibel, last time I looked it was free, it works in the background and changes sample rates on the fly automatically for you. I use Audirvana and Amarra which do the same plus a bit more, but they are pricey,especially the latter. Which does sound better IMO. But the former has a better UI and also functions better.


 
  
  I was responding to huggs2, who didn't seem to be using an app that did auto-switching.
  
 I actually use BitPerfect and Fidelia, which also change sample rates. Interested in Audirvana because of the new UI, but I have been using Spotify more and more and haven't been able to justify the cost.  How stable do you find it?


----------



## Pedro83

rapidpulse said:


> I was responding to huggs2, who didn't seem to be using an app that did auto-switching.
> 
> I actually use BitPerfect and Fidelia, which also change sample rates. Interested in Audirvana because of the new UI, but I have been using Spotify more and more and haven't been able to justify the cost.  How stable do you find it?


 
 Please note i'm a 1.5 user, I haven't upgraded to 2.0 because i've read a fair few complaints about it, as I understand it, it's made to replace iTunes (I could be wrong so please don't quote me). This is something I personally don't want as put together playlists for my iPhone using iTunes. 
  
 Audirvana however is superb, I have been using it for several years now, it works flawlessly, I'd say in the 3-4 years of using Audirvana it has crashed no more than 8 times. It is much quicker and with the exception of sound quality, better than Amarra 3.0. Do be aware that I haven't used Amarra as much to know how often it crashes. As you're aware both adjust sample rates on the fly, in addition to this it disables processes which may interfere with your Macs ability to act as an amazing transport. You can choose what you want turning on or off, I have it in extreme mode whereby sound quality is put first and in turn it disables spotlight, iTunes plus much much more. The strange thing is how much of an affect it has, ok it is not night and day but it does, IMO make a difference for the better. 
  
 You may have noted earlier that I hinted Amarra 3.0 sounding better, it does. However it is a nightmare to use, a little buggy and very very slow. Some people are happy to put up with these issues for the slightly better sound. But I find it a frustrating experience and find myself using Audirvana. Amarra have released an app (SQ) which enables it to work with Tidal, youtube and Spotify. This could be a consideration for you if you're willing to pay the money for it.  
  
 Despite the essay above, I cannot comment on how stable 2.0 is unfortunately. If you go over to the computer audiophile forum, under software there's a thread there where you should find people's experiences there. Ample info.


----------



## huggs2

rapidpulse said:


> Generally speaking, you want to set the Audio Midi settings on your Mac to match the resolution of your source files (typically 44,100 unless you have Hi Rez files). Otherwise, you are using your mac to upsample before sending to the dac.  That said, no harm in doing whatever sounds best to you (that should count for something).


 

 Thanks RapidPulse for the headsup. Today i discovered Kodi and it adjusts itself to whatever file is playing and from earlier posts i now know this is called Auto- Switching.The audio is also superb now no matter what i play. Kodi (formerly XMBC) is free and seems to me to be a perfect match for the E2. Kodi is also donation ware.


----------



## vasunshine

Have anybody tried this (or the earlier Explorer) with an Android phone? Wondering how it sounds and how much battery power it uses from the phone. I am particularly interested in using it with a Samsung Galaxy Note 4 and will like to know if they work well together. Will appreciate any information regarding to this pairing!


----------



## DanBa

http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/6135#post_11222599
  
_A list of standard USB DAC reportedly interworking with the Android-powered smartphone Samsung Galaxy Note4:
 stock Samsung Galaxy Note4 > digital USB audio out >> USB OTG cable (ID pin grounded) >> USB DAC >> amp >> headphones
 http://goo.gl/gnmvuf_
  
_stock Samsung Galaxy Note 4 > digital USB audio out >> USB OTG cable (ID pin grounded) >> standard USB DAC >> amp >> headphones_
  
_. Meridian Explorer 2 using USB Audio Player PRO (USB DAC/amp):_
_http://www.stuff.tv/meridian/meridian-explorer-2-world-s-first-mqa-compatible-dac/news_
_http://bit.ly/1x4vt4m_


----------



## vasunshine

Thanks! That's a good relief. There are reviews said it did not support android:
  
"The Explorer is bigger, much bigger than the Dragonfly...Doesn’t support smartphones (iOS/Android)."
  
 http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f6-dac-digital-analog-conversion/review-portable-universal-serial-bus-industry-standard-cables-connectors-and-communications-protocols-between-computers-and-electronic-devices-dacs-audioquest-dragonfly-meridian-explorer-director-ifi-idac-idsd-geek-out-pulse-19272/


----------



## vasunshine

Hmm, just sent an email to Explorer support and here's their answer:
  
  
 
Hi there,
 
Sorry, Explorer2 can be used with only PC and Mac.
 
Regards,
 
*Des Ford*
Meridian Audio Support Team
support@meridian.co.uk
 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi,
 
Does the Explorer 2 support Android phone such as the Samsung Galaxy Note 4?
 
Thanks.


----------



## kawaivpc1

Someone on this forum has tested Meridian Explorer 1 with Galaxy S4. They worked but he had to use a Y cable and an external battery. Note 4 has more power than S4. I believe it will work.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Has anyone used the E2 with multi BA IEMs and can comment on noise floor?


----------



## sm4rt1

vasunshine said:


> Hmm, just sent an email to Explorer support and here's their answer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Suspect they just play safe and only recommend supported connectivity with PC and Mac but it doesn't mean it doesn't work with other devices ... just some additional hurdles to overcome.
  
 See my earlier post ref connecting to iPad .. suspect the same solution would work with Android devices including the Note 4/ S4
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/747327/meridian-explorer-impressions-thread/45#post_11196192
  
 Not exactly portable, but it does sound great ... also from reading the later posts on here ref the upscaling I suspect although the tidal app is outputting uncompressed CD quality audio, the E2 is probably upscaling anyway ... either way, I'm very happy with the set up. I could probably get away with a smaller battery as even after hours of powering the E2, it hardly drains any charge at all.


----------



## alpha421

With my UE11pro (quad BA), it's silent.  Also, the E2 is a big upgrade from the E1 (both versions), IMO. If you have ever heard a Meridian DSP unit, the E2 is the closest of the Eseries that sounds like a Meridian product, IMO.


----------



## vasunshine

Got another reply from Meridian that confirmed it doesn't support Android, at least not officially:
  
  
  
 Hello,
  
 Thank you for contacting Meridian.  Andriod does not support Explorer 2.  It only works on PC’s - Windows/MAC.  I hope that helps.  
   
 –
 Ryan Donaher
  
 Regional Sales Manager
 Meridian America


----------



## vasunshine

While Note 4's battery is 3220mh, it is not that much bigger than the S4's 2600mh. If the battery gets drained too quickly, or one has to add an extra battery to power it, then it may not be well-suited for portable use. It is a pity as the explorer 2 does have a very good style to match the note 4. 
  
 It seems like the audioengine D3 maybe a better candidate in this pairing, even though it is not as pretty as the explorer 2. 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/701027/amazing-audioengine-d3
  
 On that thread it seems note 4 will work with D3 natively without the UAPP app:
  
 "BTW my Note 4 is not rooted, 100% stock and I am not using The UAPP app, it works natively.  "
  
 These days I am plugging my HD650 directly into the note 4 and it sounds really good already, though some tracks sound better than others. I am hoping by adding a portable DAC/amp all music will be sounded equally good, given they are all FLAC.


----------



## obsidyen

I wish Meridian released an Explorer2 DAP.


----------



## vasunshine

I don't have the patience for more research and went ahead got myself a D3. Will report back how it sounds when it arrives, well, probably in the D3 thread 
  
 I do like to hear other's experience with the Explorer 2 and their Android phone if they have that pair working together well...


----------



## mjgr33n

vasunshine said:


> I don't have the patience for more research and went ahead got myself a D3. Will report back how it sounds when it arrives, well, probably in the D3 thread
> 
> I do like to hear other's experience with the Explorer 2 and their Android phone if they have that pair working together well...


 
 Tested it on my LG G3 with CM12 custom rom and it worked flawlessly, Lollipop has built in driver for 16-bit 44.1KHz out for USB DACs but if you install USB Audio Player from Google Play Store it can output directly to the DAC in higher res 24 bit 192KHz files if you have them, if you only going to play CD quality files then no reason to install.
  
 Only issues I found with the default output is it is not very high volume wise, so you probably want to use it with sensitive headphones. When I am travelling (which I do a lot) I use Sennheiser Momentum or my V-Moda Crossfade m-100
  
 I currently am using the Explorer 2 with Schiit Wyrd on my desktop to clean up the USB noise and it is connected to my Arcam Diva A85 and Q Acoustic 2020i speakers, I use Sennheiser HD600 headphones mostly though, going to get a dedicated headphone Amp eventually, probably the Schiit Valhalla 2.
  
 So far sound is amazing, certainly better than my Creative Soundblaster ZXR which will go in my other PC.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

anyone here with Explorer 1 & 2?  I like to PM you.


----------



## vasunshine

Thanks for sharing your experience with the LG G3. Are you using a Micro B to Micro B USB OTG cable? That should link both devices together directly. 
  
 I just got my D3 today. Nice thing about it is it can be plug into Note 4 (stock version) directly, and no need for any app. Note 4 recognizes it and outputs music to it via the micro USB port transparently. If you plug another headphone into the headphone jack on Note 4, it will take precedence. This makes comparing sound quality very easy as you can play and pause music on the fly, and alternate the same headphone between Note 4 jack and the D3 jack. I will post more about the sound quality in the D3 thread. Generally it is more live and airy. You dive into the music deeper. 
  
 Still plan to get an Explorer 2 to compare with the sound quality. Some HD tracks do not sound as good as I wish it to sound through the D3 (like the "When I dream" 24/96 sample track from HDTracks). That song actually sounds much better on my $29 Sennheiser C300 II. Although better through D3 than directly from note 4, on both HD558 and HD659 it sound muddy and not resolved. Go figured.


----------



## vasunshine

Also, I was able to play 24/192 music on my note 4 directly without any app, and it outputs to the D3 transparently. 24/96 and lower resolution files all work fine.


----------



## Pedro83

I have dropped HDTracks. I am yet to find a hi resolution album which cannot be bettered by a Japanese pressing or SHM. Steve Hoffman forums is great for determining which pressings are the best, ironically, i'm yet to see any mention of HDTracks. I did a comparison yesterday, blindfolded with a Phil Collins album. 1 @ 24/192, the 2nd @ 16/44 mastered by Steve Hoffman. The latter made the hi res pressing sound like it was coming out of a small tin can. 
  
 It's all in the mastering if you ask me.


----------



## mjgr33n

vasunshine said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with the LG G3. Are you using a Micro B to Micro B USB OTG cable? That should link both devices together directly.


 
 Explorer uses Mini not micro so to connect android phone you need mini to micro, got one on order rather than using OTG and USB mini cable.


----------



## vasunshine

mjgr33n said:


> Explorer uses Mini not micro so to connect android phone you need mini to micro, got one on order rather than using OTG and USB mini cable.




Thanks. Do you mind sharing where to get the cable? I probably need to order the same thing.


----------



## mjgr33n

vasunshine said:


> Thanks. Do you mind sharing where to get the cable? I probably need to order the same thing.


 
 Ebay, can't find the link though


----------



## vasunshine

mjgr33n said:


> Ebay, can't find the link though




OK I will search on ebay.

How long will the battery last with explorer 2 on? To use a for a prolonged period, do you think adding a Y cable and an external battery pack will help?


----------



## mjgr33n

vasunshine said:


> OK I will search on ebay.
> 
> How long will the battery last with explorer 2 on? To use a for a prolonged period, do you think adding a Y cable and an external battery pack will help?


 
 Not sure sorry, 2 more weeks before my next flight, will see then.


----------



## BillHew

Can you let me know how the ME2 and Fidelio X2 are together please? I have ordered both and I'd like to know if additional amplification is necessary or would improve the sound. Will be using with my 2014 Macbook Pro and listening to mainly classical to modern jazz. Do these H/Ps and the X2 benefit from being run in over a period? Many thanks!


----------



## obsidyen

Meridian Explorer2 has more than enough power for X2. It can drive X2 to ear bleeding levels (I can't increase volume more than -20db), and dynamics, SQ, bass, treble, instrument separation etc. are all top notch.


----------



## BillHew

Thanks for your quick reply Obsidyen much  appreciated. I am looking forward to receiving this new set up and will report my findings.


----------



## WillieMaykit

Thought I would chime in my 2p. This is my first DAC/AMP and I am very happy with it. I have it connected to my Macbook Pro and a pair of HD 598s. I was initially looking at the Musical Fidelity V90 DAC but figured I would give the ME2 a go. I am glad I did. The sound is clean and I find it quite detailed without having to turn up the volume.


----------



## mjgr33n

mjgr33n said:


> Tested it on my LG G3 with CM12 custom rom and it worked flawlessly, Lollipop has built in driver for 16-bit 44.1KHz out for USB DACs but if you install USB Audio Player from Google Play Store it can output directly to the DAC in higher res 24 bit 192KHz files if you have them, if you only going to play CD quality files then no reason to install.
> 
> Only issues I found with the default output is it is not very high volume wise, so you probably want to use it with sensitive headphones. When I am travelling (which I do a lot) I use Sennheiser Momentum or my V-Moda Crossfade m-100
> 
> ...


 
 Just got my Schiit Valhalla 2 Valve Headphone Amplifier and can say the sound is amazing with the Explorer 2/Schiit Wyrd/Sennheiser H600's, very pleased


----------



## Pedro83

mjgr33n said:


> Just got my Schiit Valhalla 2 Valve Headphone Amplifier and can say the sound is amazing with the Explorer 2/Schiit Wyrd/Sennheiser H600's, very pleased


 
 Interesting, I own a very similar set up. Also have a pair of HD800 on the way, need to decide on an appropriate amp for them as in no way is the explorer going to do much for them. The Wyrd works wonders for the Explorer doesn't it.


----------



## mjgr33n

pedro83 said:


> Interesting, I own a very similar set up. Also have a pair of HD800 on the way, need to decide on an appropriate amp for them as in no way is the explorer going to do much for them. The Wyrd works wonders for the Explorer doesn't it.


 
 I was amazed the difference it makes


----------



## Pedro83

mjgr33n said:


> I was amazed the difference it makes


 
 Me too, although I was somewhat ready for it having read a few reviews concerning explorer 1 and the iFi USB power which prompted the purchase. It will NOT be leaving my system, no way. Best £100 I have spent in audio. In fact my IE800, the explorer 2 and the schiit wyrd are all superb, IMO.


----------



## dcginc

I wish Meridian would have made the new ME2 iOS friendly having sold my ME v1 in favor of a iFi DSD Micro...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kawaivpc1

They should make an Explorer 3 with DSD / DXD support. Of course, it should be 100% compatible with Android and iOS.


----------



## obsidyen

kawaivpc1 said:


> They should make an Explorer 3 with DSD / DXD support. Of course, it should be 100% compatible with Android and iOS.


 

 Bob Stuart doesn't believe in DSD.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

I just received my E2. It is very detailed for such a small unit. It also defies logic, there is a great sense of space and separation but at the same time the presentation is very cohesive.
  
 One question though, I seem to get a fair amount of noise through my IEMs at idle. There is clicking on volume change, which I have experienced with other digital volume controls, but there is also faint buzzing/squealing/whining in the background. It is louder if I place the DAC near my monitor.
  
 I have used a number of USB powered DACs before and have never experienced this. Thoughts?
  
 On the whole though, I am extremely happy with the performance of the E2 though and thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## WillieMaykit

I heard a very faint buzz at idle when I switched USB ports on my MacBook Pro. When I put it back to the original port the buzz went


----------



## obsidyen

I don't get any noise or anything, it's silent. That said, my IEMs are 98 ohms SM64. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll report back when I get my hands on Velvet this week.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

obsidyen said:


> I don't get any noise or anything, it's silent.


 
  
 Are you getting clicking on volume change (especially the closer you get to 0db)?
  
 Yeah, it's strange. Very slight but constant and fluctuating squealing/buzzing. It changes depending on where I place the DAC and seems to get worse with longer USB cables. I have used USB DACs with this same computer almost exclusively and have never had this problem. Shielding issue?
  
 I am really loving the E2 but it's killing my buzz a bit (ahem)


----------



## obsidyen

vhsownsbeta said:


> Are you getting clicking on volume change (especially the closer you get to 0db)?
> 
> Yeah, it's strange. Very slight but constant and fluctuating squealing/buzzing. It changes depending on where I place the DAC and seems to get worse with longer USB cables. I have used USB DACs with this same computer almost exclusively and have never had this problem. Shielding issue?
> 
> I am really loving the E2 but it's killing my buzz a bit (ahem)


 

 No, nothing... Could it be caused by your computer? Or bad electricity?


----------



## vhsownsbeta

obsidyen said:


> No, nothing... Could it be caused by your computer? Or bad electricity?


 

 I have used a number of USB DACs with my computer before and have never experienced these issues.
  
 Is this the 'noise' people with the E1 were referring to before they added an ifi iusbpower?


----------



## alpha421

zero issues here.


----------



## kawaivpc1

Have you guys tried to play DSD through DoP protocol on Explorer 2?


----------



## obsidyen

I played DSD on Foobar 2000. Worked fine.


----------



## kawaivpc1

obsidyen said:


> I played DSD on Foobar 2000. Worked fine.


 
 Awesome. How about DXD?
 I will grab this soon.


----------



## BillHew

Not clear what kind of machine you're hooked up to. I love the sound of the Explorer 2 but found when connected to my Macbook Pro with the Apple PSU connected I was getting faint clicking and other noise coming through the USB. I use low impedance 32 ohm Philips Fidelio X2 cans by the way. Seemed also to be a grounding issue there. When I switched to battery operation of the Macbook the background noise disappeared. Probably overkill but I purchased an ifI iUSB power supply and upgraded my cables to decent QED ones and I now have super quiet operation with the Macbook powered up and even better sound quality (although I am still running in the Explorer 2) particularly in bass extension and general clarity. Solved my problems and I now have what I consider to be outstanding performance for the price. I probably could have solved the problem far cheaper using a low cost powered USB hub but I decided to go for a better solution. Hope this helps...


----------



## vhsownsbeta

billhew said:


> Not clear what kind of machine you're hooked up to. I love the sound of the Explorer 2 but found when connected to my Macbook Pro with the Apple PSU connected I was getting faint clicking and other noise coming through the USB. I use low impedance 32 ohm Philips Fidelio X2 cans by the way. Seemed also to be a grounding issue there. When I switched to battery operation of the Macbook the background noise disappeared. Probably overkill but I purchased an ifI iUSB power supply and upgraded my cables to decent QED ones and I now have super quiet operation with the Macbook powered up and even better sound quality (although I am still running in the Explorer 2) particularly in bass extension and general clarity. Solved my problems and I now have what I consider to be outstanding performance for the price. I probably could have solved the problem far cheaper using a low cost powered USB hub but I decided to go for a better solution. Hope this helps...




Thanks. It is a custom built computer with quality psu and components. I have used a number of usb powered DACs before which didn't exhibit this issue. I have opened a ticket with meridian to try to sort it out. I hope it's a faulty unit, because I love the presentation of the E2.


----------



## obsidyen

kawaivpc1 said:


> Awesome. How about DXD?
> I will grab this soon.


 
  
 I'll try to get some DXD files and try today. I'll edit this post then.


----------



## kawaivpc1

obsidyen said:


> I'll try to get some DXD files and try today. I'll edit this post then.


 

 Thx, let me know if DSD 128 and 256 were both possible too.


----------



## BillHew

Sounds like the best way to go. I also got in touch with Meridian support regarding this issue - but sorted it out myself in the end as per my previous post. Keep us informed on how you get on with the response from Meridian. Good luck.


----------



## BestEarCN

the explorer2 i got have the exact same logo as the original explorer, is this a mistake, or they decide to get rid of the 2 on the logo?


----------



## Pedro83

This doesn't seem right, Meridian would not be shipping out E2's knowingly without the adjusted logo, I can almost say that as a fact. 
  
 Where did you buy from? It may well have gone under the radar of quality control but I would be looking into it.


----------



## Pedro83

^ If you have the E1 at hand, and they're different, perhaps Meridian made a mistake. You should know as the E2 has no optical out.


----------



## BestEarCN

the red light thing is optical outright? then my e2 has it, i bought it on amazon, and it is factory sealed, thankfully i can return it easily, guess this is really bad luck


----------



## Click

bestearcn said:


> the red light thing is optical outright? then my e2 has it, i bought it on amazon, and it is factory sealed, thankfully i can return it easily, guess this is really bad luck


 
 Explorer² has no red light / optical out. They sent you the first Explorer. I already posted pictures of what the E² is supposed to look like in the original post of this thread.
  
 Explorer² is currently sold out on (American) Amazon and has been for the past week or two. The guy who was selling them on eBay is also sold out of them. Seems like E² has been a popular item and difficult to find currently. Hopefully Meridian can produce more of these and more retailers can get their hands on them soon.


----------



## obsidyen

Apparently they put an Explorer 1 into the box of an Explorer2. You should return them and get a new one.
  


click said:


> Explorer² has no red light / optical out. They sent you the first Explorer. I already posted pictures of what the E² is supposed to look like in the original post of this thread.
> 
> Explorer² is currently sold out on (American) Amazon and has been for the past week or two. The guy who was selling them on eBay is also sold out of them. Seems like E² has been a popular item and difficult to find currently. Hopefully Meridian can produce more of these and more retailers can get their hands on them soon.


 
  
 Well, it's really great for the price.


----------



## RaintoSky

Yeah, I returned them, thanks guys.
 I also find out that it is both in stock now on audioadvisor and musicdirect starting today.


----------



## Sineira

plonter said:


> The lighs indicate the sampling rate coming INTO the dac, not the sampling rate after the dac upsampled it.   If you input to the explorer files with sample rate below 176.4/192 it will upsample them anyway.. 44.1 and 88.2 to 176.4 , 48 and 96 to 192.
> Or maybe I misunderstood how the explorer works.


 

 Well it seems there is a bug or I don't get this.
 I set it to 24/192 (on a PC) and when I play the first song it turns on all three LEDs. The song is not 24/192, it's 24/96.
 It never switches to less LEDs after that.


----------



## Sineira

Hmm, it's all due to the windows mixer getting in the way.


----------



## wanderingsounds

sineira said:


> Well it seems there is a bug or I don't get this.
> I set it to 24/192 (on a PC) and when I play the first song it turns on all three LEDs. The song is not 24/192, it's 24/96.
> It never switches to less LEDs after that.




That's normal. The number of lights that are on reflects the audio settings, not the source. In this case it's indicating that its playing your 24/96 files upsampled at 192Khz (because that's what you have in settings). Set it to 96Khz in the settings and then it'll turn on less lights.


----------



## Sineira

It is "normal" because that's how Windows works, but it's still bad.
  
 Upsampling before the DAC is bad. Foobar2000 with WASAPI (and similar) will play the files without upsampling in windows and show the correct LEDs. The player needs to support it.
 Hoping ASIO or WASAPI support will be included in the next version of Tidal.


----------



## obsidyen

Just use Wasapi (event). It doesn't force upsampling then.


----------



## 397324

Hi All
  
 Has anyone compared the Explorer 2 with the iFI Micro iDSD? I have Sennheiser HD650's that are supposed to be hard to drive.
  
 Regards
  
 Darren


----------



## Sineira

obsidyen said:


> Just use Wasapi (event). It doesn't force upsampling then.


 

 Well that is only possible if the software player supports Wasapi. Tidal doesn't currently. foobar2000 and JRiver MC does.


----------



## wired00

is it worth selling my explorer 1 on ebay to upgrade to this? would it be worth the bother?


----------



## obsidyen

wired00 said:


> is it worth selling my explorer 1 on ebay to upgrade to this? would it be worth the bother?


 
  
 Definitely. The sound is tighter and more neutral, also output impedance is much lower (0.47 ohm). If you prefer warmer sound, stay with Explorer 1.


----------



## wired00

obsidyen said:


> Definitely. The sound is tighter and more neutral, also output impedance is much lower (0.47 ohm). If you prefer warmer sound, stay with Explorer 1.


 
 Great thanks osidyen


----------



## RaintoSky

I am picking up a decent amount of background noise on the e2 with my im70 (12 ohms), even my on-board audio has less noise than e2.
 It has roughly same amount of noise as the old explorer, which snr is roughly 104db according to this website: http://lhlabs.com/force/geekout/898-geek-out-vs-the-others-3rd-installment. I believe that is pretty good though. 
 My MSI z97 gaming 5 motherboard features a USB with dedicate "audio power", which supposedly provides clean USB power, but it doesn't help.
  
 I didn't pick up noise while using XBA-H3 on a PHA-1, which is 16 ohms with a snr 96db source, with a different computer though.
  
 Now I am not sure if the noise is a problem of my computer or e2.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

raintosky said:


> I am picking up a decent amount of background noise on the e2 with my im70 (12 ohms), even my on-board audio has less noise than e2.
> It has roughly same amount of noise as the old explorer, which snr is roughly 104db according to this website: http://lhlabs.com/force/geekout/898-geek-out-vs-the-others-3rd-installment. I believe that is pretty good though.
> My MSI z97 gaming 5 motherboard features a USB with dedicate "audio power", which supposedly provides clean USB power, but it doesn't help.
> 
> ...


 

 I have had similar problems with my IEMs. The noise reminds me of on-board audio interference. It seems directly related to the length of the USB cable I use with the DAC, regardless of cable quality. I have lodged an enquiry with Meridian two weeks ago but they are yet to reply...


----------



## RaintoSky

Wondering how good the cable did you try it with?  $100 audioquest? XD
 I tried with other computers, didn't solve the problem.
 I guess explorer isn't for sensitive iems.
 I am gonna switch to the good old jdslab c5d, after some research, I think it is pretty good for my taste being neutral to warm and no noise with sensitive iems. Though I am most like going to prefer meridian's sound with higher impedance headphones.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

raintosky said:


> Wondering how good the cable did you try it with?  $100 audioquest? XD
> I tried with other computers, didn't solve the problem.
> I guess explorer isn't for sensitive iems.
> I am gonna switch to the good old jdslab c5d, after some research, I think it is pretty good for my taste being neutral to warm and no noise with sensitive iems. Though I am most like going to prefer meridian's sound with higher impedance headphones.




Wireworld ultraviolet. The noise is audible even during quiet moments of music, disappointing.

PM sent with recommendations...


----------



## obsidyen

I can also hear hissing with Earsonics Velvet. Didn't hear it with SM64 (much harder to drive). It's disappointing indeed.


----------



## Sineira

Did you try different software players?
 I find the Tidal app is pretty bad, not just noise level but audible compression effects. Have you tried foobar2000?


----------



## Pedro83

darren cotter said:


> Hi All
> 
> Has anyone compared the Explorer 2 with the iFI Micro iDSD? I have Sennheiser HD650's that are supposed to be hard to drive.
> 
> ...


 
 You do know the explorer outputs 130mw into 32 ohms, the nano only 80mw IIRC. If this is correct, i'd be buying the Explorer. That said, i've tried 650 with Benchmark DAC which didn't get that much from the 650's -  I'd perhaps look at the geeked out products which really excel when it comes to output. the 650 can sound too veiled without enough power.


----------



## 397324

pedro83 said:


> You do know the explorer outputs 130mw into 32 ohms, the nano only 80mw IIRC. If this is correct, i'd be buying the Explorer. That said, i've tried 650 with Benchmark DAC which didn't get that much from the 650's -  I'd perhaps look at the geeked out products which really excel when it comes to output. the 650 can sound too veiled without enough power.


 
 That's all very interesting, but as I stated, I have the Micro iDSD, not the Nano!
  
 These are the figures for my iDSD:
  

 Headphone Power Output

  HP Amp OutputPower (max)Power (continuous.)- Turbo mode10.0V/4,000 mW @ 16 Ohm>1560 mW @ 64 Ohm- Normal mode5.5V/1,900 mW @ 16 Ohm>950 mW @ 32 Ohm- Eco mode2.0V/500 mW @ 8 Ohm>250 mW @ 16 Ohm
  
  
 As you can see, the iDSD outputs 950mw into 32 Ohm. That's 7.3 times as much and the Explorer 2.


----------



## Pedro83

darren cotter said:


> That's all very interesting, but as I stated, I have the Micro iDSD, not the Nano!
> 
> These are the figures for my iDSD:
> 
> ...


 
 Apologies, given this, it's a no brainer. iFi most certainly, IMO. I have read of explorer / 650 users but they do require more power IMO. with the mirco, you can do your own test when you have it, if the 650 are fine with low amounts of juice, and you don't like the sound sig, return it and buy the explorer


----------



## kwy91

Hello all, I've been a long time lurker on this forum and really enjoy reading all the stuff here! 
  
 Anyways, I would just like to share my thoughts on the Meridian Explorer 2 DAC setup with my 2012 Macbook Pro and the Bang and Olufsen H8!
  
 I've been listening for about 6 hours now and am completely impressed! I'm no audiophile expert by a long shot but the difference is definitely noticeable with and without the meridian DAC! The soundstage is much wider, I can enjoy instrumental songs which I love with increased clarity. All I can say is, WOW! I'm so excited for more listening in the coming weeks 
  
 I've been using Spotify Premium and now, I'm trying Tidal. However, I wished Tidal would have a larger mandarin song collection :/ haha.
  
 Happy Listening Everyone!
  
 Kwan


----------



## malla1ml

kwy91 said:


> Hello all, I've been a long time lurker on this forum and really enjoy reading all the stuff here!
> 
> Anyways, I would just like to share my thoughts on the Meridian Explorer 2 DAC setup with my 2012 Macbook Pro and the Bang and Olufsen H8!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would recommend downloading a trial of the AmarraSq to go along with Tidal.  Together, they sound great and works well with my MacBook Air.


----------



## Pedro83

malla1ml said:


> I would recommend downloading a trial of the AmarraSq to go along with Tidal.  Together, they sound great and works well with my MacBook Air.


 
 when is tidal going to support MQA, this is Meridians ultimate aim, right?
  
 Amarra sounds better than A+ but it is frustratingly slow when using pre-load etc. I want to use it but it annoys me too much. Plus the Amarra SQ option makes it very attractive. I cannot believe after all this time they still haven't ironed it all out yet properly like Audirvana.


----------



## WillieMaykit

The Tidal guy at the headroom show in January was suggesting that we should start seeing MQA content by the end of the year, possibly in the summer. When MQA is enabled, the first LED on the Explorer will turn green.
  
 Meridian were also there showing off MQA. I had a listen to Dave Brubeck's Take 5 via a Prime DAC and Amplifier. It was very balanced.


----------



## eobet

13 pages and several people asking this to be compared to the Geek Out, and now I'm adding my voice to those requests.
  
 Could someone please deliver? (I can't afford to buy both.)


----------



## bbieringer

Did many of you buy the explorer2 specifically for the dac, or for use of the amp? It seems like the dac is it's main selling point


----------



## Click

bbieringer said:


> Did many of you buy the explorer2 specifically for the dac, or for use of the amp? It seems like the dac is it's main selling point


 
 I started my search for an affordable DAC that has a small footprint to use with my HD700 and Vali. After a good amount of research, I found one of the threads on the first Explorer. While the first Explorer seemed like a good DAC/amp for $150, the E² was just released and I was able to buy it for a good price.
  
 So I took a gamble and was amazed at how well the DAC performed, as well as how small and light it was. Then when I tested all of my other headphones and IEMs, I was surprised at how well the E² was able to amp them. I still prefer to use the Vali with my HD700, but for everything else, the amp in the E² is what I use to drive them. Oh, I also use the analog out (DAC only) for my desktop speakers. My Explorer² is extremely versatile and fits my needs perfectly.


----------



## obsidyen

bbieringer said:


> Did many of you buy the explorer2 specifically for the dac, or for use of the amp? It seems like the dac is it's main selling point


 

 The amp is very good as well. I use it to drive my headphones.


----------



## Head1

bbieringer said:


> Did many of you buy the explorer2 specifically for the dac, or for use of the amp? It seems like the dac is it's main selling point


 
 It seems to me that you can either use it as a dac only or a dac/amp combo. You can't use it purely as an amp because there is no line-in.


----------



## alpha421

^Correct.  USB is the only input.


----------



## eobet

Ok, so I bought this thing.

Here's a complete noob's impressions, moving from an iPhone to the Meridian Explorer 2 on my work PC (still using an Ultrasone Pro 900):

First impression using a standard Foobar 2000 install was that there was a bit more detail in the mids and highs. Nothing much, but at least I was glad I heard something. The sound stage was also a bit wider, but that went away pretty fast. Perhaps it will come back, I don't know (still nowhere near when I was using Ultimate Ears Triple Fi 10, but yeah, IEM vs. closed full size doesn't really compare... I should dig those out of my closet someday and try it with the Explorer and see what happens).

Then I read about the WASAPI plug-in you could get for Foobar 2000, and after I installed that, well hello low frequency bass! Ear massage was in full effect.

So definitely a difference for the better.

I suspect it's a good thing that I didn't fork out for the Herus Plus, because I doubt I would have noticed that much more of a difference to make up for twice the price. This was a medium sized investment and it felt like a medium sized improvement as well (I've owned a cheaper DAC a few years back and except for loudness, there was zero sound quality difference for me there, so I was a bit afraid that it would happen again).


----------



## liraop

Can someone compare E2 DAC with Modi2 ?


----------



## Noobzilla

Just finished reading through the entire thread. I am also curious how this compares to Dacport and whether it can run an HD650? I am planning to get a Dacport for either $250 brand new or $250-300 used with 1 Ohm mod, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. Someone recommended me Explorer 1 for $150 brand new, but since I saved quite a bit by getting a refurb headphones I can afford a more expensive portable dac/amp. My headphones is Denon D600.


----------



## Noobzilla

alpha421 said:


> I'll be joining in the fun next week.  Curious if anyone has or owned the Audio-GD NFB-15?


 
  
 What did you think of the E2? Was browsing the classifieds and saw you got rid of it recently. I'm in market for a good portable dac/amp between $100-300.


----------



## alpha421

^Nope. Decided to keep it.  Don't bother getting the NFB-15 unless you need more power to properly drive headphones.  Had it, sold it despite its great amplification, but to me the dual Wolfson DAC implementation was not liked by my ears.  Had the DACport as well, both the 10 ohm and 1 ohm mod.  If you're running the HD-650 or similar cans, get the 10 ohm mod as the 1 ohm may sound a little thin and less dynamic.  Between the DACport and E2, the latter sounds smoother and more natural.  The DAC in the DACport always sounded edgy and too digital to me, but if that's your preference, happy listening.


----------



## Noobzilla

alpha421 said:


> ^Nope. Decided to keep it.  Don't bother getting the NFB-15 unless you need more power to properly drive headphones.  Had it, sold it despite its great amplification, but to me the dual Wolfson DAC implementation was not liked by my ears.  Had the DACport as well, both the 10 ohm and 1 ohm mod.  If you're running the HD-650 or similar cans, get the 10 ohm mod as the 1 ohm may sound a little thin and less dynamic.  Between the DACport and E2, the latter sounds smoother and more natural.  The DAC in the DACport always sounded edgy and too digital to me, but if that's your preference, happy listening.


 
 Thank you very much! Solved two of my problems. Been looking for opinions comparing the Dacport (10 vs 1 ohm) and the newer E2. I will be using it for Denon D600 and possibly for HD 650 2-3 years from now, but that's a while so I'd rather focus on good dac instead of amp. I'm actually picking between E1 ($150), E2, Dacport, and OPPO HA-2 right now. Those last three being in the same $250-300 price range. Leaning towards E2 and HA-2. The HA-2 is very new, but it looks promising.


----------



## galagus

Hi there could you please let me know what model cables, hub and battery you are using please. I am trying to get my explorer to work and hitting the same power issues.
  
 Thanks Martin


----------



## galagus

Hi there could you please let me know what Y cable and battery you are using in this setup?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

galagus said:


> Hi there could you please let me know what Y cable and battery you are using in this setup?


 
  
 What are you referring to and trying to do with this Y cable?


----------



## Noobzilla

Just bought the Explorer 2. Does anyone know if E2 gets hot?


----------



## alpha421

Can get slightly warm at times, but never hot for me.


----------



## obsidyen

noobzilla said:


> Just bought the Explorer 2. Does anyone know if E2 gets hot?


 
  
 No...


----------



## Noobzilla

Thanks for the responses. No need to get a heatsink then lol.
  
 I found this adapter on Amazon and based on reviews it looks like it works just like a Y cable. Micro USB OTG (male, host) -  USB (female) - Micro USB (male, can power the side female USB but not the host). My E2 will arrive by Friday and I am about to buy this adapter. On the go I'll have the E2 attached and powered by Note 4. Otherwise I can hook in a charger or external battery to power the E2. I need some clarifications though just to be sure.
  
  
1) Will the USB amp/dac drain power from both the phone and external batter and is this safe? I've read some posts saying something about putting a tape on the power pin. 
2) As long as the power source is 5V, the amperage won't matter since the E2 will just take what it needs?
  
EDIT: I just checked my adapter and it says 9V or 5V output. I probably shouldn't use it since the 9V will kill the E2.


----------



## Noobzilla

My Meridian Explorer 2 arrived today. The double sealed packaging was very reassuring that I'm getting a brand new item. I will be using it with Denon D600.
   
I was initially choosing between Audioquest Dragonfly, Explorer 1, Explorer 2, and Oppo HA-2. I had the chance to try the HA-2 and nearly bought it, but I found an E2 for $100 cheaper through eBay (both are $300 MSRP). I intend to use it 85% at home, 10% on a laptop, and 5% with my phone so I the E2 seems to be a better fit. However, I will instead go with the HA-2 if I had to pay the same price or would listen on my phone more often.
 
After installing the drivers, I compared the E2's sound quality to my old Astro Mixamp that I use for gaming. I was at first very disappointed because there was not much difference. Then I realized I had the wrong settings and was using 16 bit 44.1k Hz for files that were higher than that. The sound difference became more obvious as the files got better. Furthermore, someone pointed me out about using Foobar and WASAPI settings to get the most out of the E2. 
 
I generally don't like listening to loud music, but with the E2 I'm able to do that without getting a headache or some sort of listening fatigue. The overall sound felt smoother to my ears. Replaying the same songs I've known for years made me wow. The bass kicks deeper and fuller. The guitar strings... I can't quite explain it, but they sound a bit different in a good way. The cymbals and even the drum sticks sounded more real. I switched genre away from alternative rock to hear other instruments. I listened to Yiruma and the piano sounded so wonderful! 
 
As for gaming, I now have retired my Astro Mixamp. My in-game sounds also get an upgrade from the E2. Changing to high audio settings with my Mixamp caused some sounds to disappear and become a bit distorted, but the E2 is able to process them properly. I didn't notice any change on directionality as I can still hear where the sounds are coming from -- especially important for first-person shooters.
 

  
UPDATE: My mobile review has been added on a separate post below.

 EDIT: Updated review. Impressions after at least 50+ hours listening to it.


----------



## sheldaze

I'm glad you like it. I do too...
  
 But if you have some time, I would still suggest doing a little listening at the 44.1/48kHz sample rate. By inputting the higher rate data into the Meridian, you're bypassing the Meridian processing. For some RedBook CD material, I have enjoyed the 44.1kHz rate for sound that wasn't particularly well recorded. And I definitely like 48kHz for streaming videos such as YouTube. The Meridian processing really takes things that aren't that listenable into a new category of sound that I find to be quite alright.
  
 But for the best recorded music, definitely rock out, as you're doing, at the full 24-bit resolution and high sample rates. Enjoy!


----------



## steffi

How could I use the Meridian Explorer 2 with a 1st Gen Apple TV and why would I not want to?


----------



## Pedro83

steffi said:


> How could I use the Meridian Explorer 2 with a 1st Gen Apple TV and why would I not want to?


 
 Won't work, the Explorers are not designed for that. AFAIK.


----------



## JML

Just got the Meridian Explorer2.  Great pairing with the Oppo PM-3 (sonically and visually).  The Explorer2 is definitely an improvement over the first version, even without burn-in.  The bass is deeper, tighter, and faster, and the whole presentation has more air.  Definitely more than sufficient power to drive the PM-3.


----------



## Noobzilla

jml said:


> Just got the Meridian Explorer2.  Great pairing with the Oppo PM-3 (sonically and visually).  The Explorer2 is definitely an improvement over the first version, even without burn-in.  The bass is deeper, tighter, and faster, and the whole presentation has more air.  Definitely more than sufficient power to drive the PM-3.


 
 Have you tried using it on your phone? How's the volume level on yours? I'm testing me E2 right now with my Denon D600 and the max volume on my Note 4 is just enough, but would be great if I can take it up a level or two more.


----------



## JML

I don't either the PM-3 or Explorer2 with a phone.  The E2 wasn't designed for use with a phone, even if you can kludge together something that works.  Obviously, some people have.  The Oppo HA-2 would be a far more flexible option for use with a phone or a portable player, which is what it was designed for.


----------



## Noobzilla

Part 2 of my review. Using Explorer 2 on a phone.
  
 I am using a Galaxy Note 4 (5.0.1) with Denon D600 (25 ohm + short cable) and Klipsch X10. This Y adapter from Amazon allows me to connect an external USB battery to power the E2. My phone can also power the E2 fine by itself. 
  
 Volume
 Both my headphones and earphones are very easy to drive. My max listening volume using the phone alone would be around 9 to 11 out of 15. With the E2 attached, however, I find myself using the max 15/15 volume and still wanting a bit more. The volume is perfect at a quiet place, but it's simply not enough while on a moving train or car.
  
  Tidal / Spotify / Music Player 
 3 lights on. Noticeable improvement using the E2 vs stock audio output. Listening to Tidal HiFi on my desktop sounds better with 44.1khz and 16 bit setting (1 light) than on my phone. All the settings are the same. 

  
 USB Audio Player Pro (free trial)
 1 light on. Best quality using lossless files. The Audio Player Pro is like the Foobar for Android -- it allows the E2 to do all the processing. 
  
 With vs without an external battery
 Biggest surprise of the day. I was mostly testing without the external battery because I can't imagine fitting in my phone + E2 + external battery in any of my pockets. After my testing, I set up my gear back to my desktop. I outright preferred the sound on it than on my phone despite using Foobar on desktop and APP on phone. Only the E2 should be processing the music in either set-up and shouldn't sound different. I went back to my phone and plugged it with an external battery, but from the 1A port instead of the 0.5A. The sound difference is not as obvious say from mp3 to a lossless file, but I feel that it's there notably on the bass. 
  
 Oppo HA-2 vs Meridian Explorer 2
 The HA-2 is an amazing product with solid build quality, powerful amp, built-in batteries, bass boost, volume control, and low/high impedance option. The E2 is a smaller and lighter, but lacks those features. The E2 is portable in a sense that it's easy to carry. However, when it comes to pairing it with the phone, I would vote the HA-2 over the E2. The lack of volume plus the need of an external battery to make the most out of it is the E2's biggest downside. The HA-2 has no problem driving high impedance headphones including the HD650. Of course the E2 was never meant to be a phone amp/dac. Luckily I knew well that I will be using it with a computer, so it's not that great of a deal breaker for me. However, people looking to pair something with their phone should get the HA-2 instead.
  
 UPDATE 4/20: 
 Included review using Tidal. 
 Volume level against loud background noise (train and car).
 Short burst of static sound.
  
 I compared the different set-ups by listening to parts of different music. Now that I've used the E2 for the whole duration of the tracks, this very short static-y sound occurs once in a while (~.25 sec bzzt). I turned on airplane mode, switched wi-fi off, tried different music players and volume levels, plugged the external battery in/out... It still happens randomly. I'll try a different phone and see how it goes. 
  
UPDATE 4/28:
I used the E2 on a different Android phone and no problem.


----------



## JML

noobzilla said:


> Music player vs USB Audio Player Pro (free trial)
> I notice that my E2 has 3 lights on when using the Music player and only 1 with the Player Pro. I believe it's the upscaling feature of the E2 with 3 lights on. I was hoping there wouldn't be a difference since I don't want to get a new app nor pay for it, but there is. The audio difference is somewhat similar to changing my E2 settings from 16 bit to 24 bit in my desktop computer. FLAC files also sound better using the Player Pro.


 
  
 From what I've read here and in other reviews (not from Meridian, who has supplied virtually no information on the website or in the included "manual") the lights show the status of the incoming signal, not the output.  The Explorer2 upscales all input, but the lights show only the input.  So if the source is feeding the Explorer2 standard 44.1/16 CD redbook files, then only one light will illuminate.  If the source is feeding it higher sampling rates and bit depth, whether that's what the file actually has or what the player/computer is upscaling, then the other lights will illuminate.  So if your source software or hardware is doing the upsampling, that's not what you want to happen.  The lights should illuminate past 1 LED only if the native file is truly of higher resolution than CD-quality.
  
 For example, I'm playing uncompressed AIFF files ripped to my MacBook Pro from CDs.  If I use iTunes alone to play, and set Audio Midi Setup to a higher sample rate and bit depth than 44.1/16, then the second and third LEDs will light up on the Explorer2, but that only shows that my computer has changed the file structure.  If I use Audirvana in iTunes integrated mode, Audirvana will change the Audio Midi Setup and bypass the internal card, passing the CD-quality file to the Explorer2 without processing by the laptop.


----------



## Noobzilla

jml said:


> From what I've read here and in other reviews (not from Meridian, who has supplied virtually no information on the website or in the included "manual") the lights show the status of the incoming signal, not the output.  The Explorer2 upscales all input, but the lights show only the input.  So if the source is feeding the Explorer2 standard 44.1/16 CD redbook files, then only one light will illuminate.  If the source is feeding it higher sampling rates and bit depth, whether that's what the file actually has or what the player/computer is upscaling, then the other lights will illuminate.  So if your source software or hardware is doing the upsampling, that's not what you want to happen.  The lights should illuminate past 1 LED only if the native file is truly of higher resolution than CD-quality.


 
  


sheldaze said:


> I'm glad you like it. I do too...
> 
> But if you have some time, I would still suggest doing a little listening at the 44.1/48kHz sample rate. By inputting the higher rate data into the Meridian, you're bypassing the Meridian processing. For some RedBook CD material, I have enjoyed the 44.1kHz rate for sound that wasn't particularly well recorded. And I definitely like 48kHz for streaming videos such as YouTube. The Meridian processing really takes things that aren't that listenable into a new category of sound that I find to be quite alright.
> 
> But for the best recorded music, definitely rock out, as you're doing, at the full 24-bit resolution and high sample rates. Enjoy!


 
  
 I reread the entire thread and I finally understand what you two are saying. I was indeed bypassing the E2 processing and having Windows do the upscaling. I just installed foobar + wasapi. All I can say is..
  
 Holy mother of ... I deserve multiple beatings


----------



## liraop

Whoever write a comparsion between modi2 and E2 will have a guaranteed slot in heaven.


----------



## Carlos O

hey my explorer2 suddenly stopped working after three weeks, it's a bumb for such a expensive device, anyobdy has an idea of how to fix it? i live in Perú, such a defective device, i read a review in amazon of a guy to whom hapened the same and i ignored it, terrible mistake


----------



## JML

That's a warranty issue you have to explore with Meridian and your dealer.


----------



## Carlos O

ye i wrote meridian a couple of times, no answer, i will contact the seller (audio advisor) to see what happens, the problem is that i bought it in the U.S and bring it back home (perú)


----------



## XERO1




----------



## Josh83

I don't have a Modi2, but IMO the Explorer2 surpasses the original Modi (speaking purely DAC vs. DAC, of course). And, honestly, I'm surprised that I like the Explorer2 so much, given that I'm generally anti-upsampling.


----------



## Pedro83

jml said:


> From what I've read here and in other reviews (not from Meridian, who has supplied virtually no information on the website or in the included "manual") the lights show the status of the incoming signal, not the output.  The Explorer2 upscales all input, but the lights show only the input.  So if the source is feeding the Explorer2 standard 44.1/16 CD redbook files, then only one light will illuminate.  If the source is feeding it higher sampling rates and bit depth, whether that's what the file actually has or what the player/computer is upscaling, then the other lights will illuminate.  So if your source software or hardware is doing the upsampling, that's not what you want to happen.  The lights should illuminate past 1 LED only if the native file is truly of higher resolution than CD-quality.
> 
> For example, I'm playing uncompressed AIFF files ripped to my MacBook Pro from CDs.  If I use iTunes alone to play, and set Audio Midi Setup to a higher sample rate and bit depth than 44.1/16, then the second and third LEDs will light up on the Explorer2, but that only shows that my computer has changed the file structure.  If I use Audirvana in iTunes integrated mode, Audirvana will change the Audio Midi Setup and bypass the internal card, passing the CD-quality file to the Explorer2 without processing by the laptop.


 
 Meridian told me spotify is upsampled with the E2, but they didn't state to what. 16/44 I suspect.


----------



## Pedro83

carlos o said:


> ye i wrote meridian a couple of times, no answer, i will contact the seller (audio advisor) to see what happens, the problem is that i bought it in the U.S and bring it back home (perú)


 
 Their customer service is normally very good. 1-3 working days response.


----------



## Noobzilla

Is anyone here using their E2 with their phone? I'm wondering if anyone gets a very short static-y sound once in a while (~.25 sec bzzt)? I've only noticed it now since I rarely use it with my phone. I have mine attached to a Note 4. 
  
 UPDATE: I tried using the airplane mode thinking it could be signal interference. Turned off wifi too. Used different music players and volume levels. Plugged in external battery to power up the E2. Still happens randomly. I'll try a different phone and see if it still happens.


----------



## jmartindale55

NOTE:  After writing this post I realized that my Foobar equalizer was enabled with boost to the treble and reductions to the bass, so pretty much ignore my post here - I will re-post my impressions of the Explorer2 in a few days!  Sorry for the confusion...
  
 I wanted to post my impressions of my Explorer2…(and I hardly ever post on any forums!)
  
 I typically split my listening time between a Burson Conductor SL and a Korg DSDAC100M (the underrated Korg can be had for around $230 on Amazon). 
  
 The Burson and the Korg are actually pretty similar sound-wise – both offer superbly neutral and natural sound.  I bought the Korg for DSD playback but the more I use the Korg, the more I actually prefer it to the Burson.  So, it goes without saying that the Korg represents not only a bargain vs the Burson but also a great DAC to compare to the similarly-priced Explorer2.
  
 (I bought the Explorer2 to support future Meridan MQA decoding and in particular Tidal streaming, so it was not bought to replace either my Burson or the Korg as I am completely satisfied with both of those DACs.
  
 Using the Explorer2 in bit-perfect mode (Foobar 2000 with WASAPI) I find it a bright sounding DAC.  Even when used with cans that have a rolled-off treble response, the Explorer2 brings 'em back to life and with vigor.  (Probably a little too much vigor.)   Using the oversampling mode doesn't take the edge off.  Think mid-80s CD sound...
  
 BUT...definition and resolution is incredibly razor sharp and I mean razor friggin’ etched sharp.  Strings and cymbals cut like a knife.  The low end is good but not great.  The mids extraordinary.  So, to my ears, the Explorer2 is lean and bright - and  I am matching my headphones accordingly.  There is no way I would even try using it with some of my brighter cans like my Beyer DT880s or B&O H6s and the brightness simply overwhelms my fast and articulate Magnepan .7 speakers.  Right now, my Denon AH-D600s are tolerable with the Explorer2 but still fairly bright which is very uncharacteristic of the Denons.
  
 The headphone power output is excellent from the Explorer2, so I suspect that this DAC would be a great match for cans that are slightly dark or soft on top and also require some juice to get going.  (Hmmm....sounds like Sennheisers might be a wonderful fit!)
  
 I have only listened about 20 hours so far with the Explorer2 so if there is such a thing as a break-in period with it, I will definitely report back with my findings (I've never experienced sonic differences with solid state audio gear over time, but I'm open to it).
  
 Just my 0.99 cents…


----------



## Click

I don't think there's a burn in period with Explorer².
  
 I also don't find it overly bright. I use the Explorer²'s DAC + amp mainly with my A900X, ESW9A, and Miles Davis Tribute. They pair perfectly with those headphones and IEM, bringing out their full potential. Great soundstage, extremely detailed, tons of clarity, and authoritative, clear, punchy bass. 
  
 For some reason, my Triple Fi 10s do not pair well with the E². They sound strange and totally messed up. Might have something to do with BA drivers or TF10's reaction to E²'s headphone out. I only use my TF10s with my LG G2 these days anyway.
  
 My HD700 sounds good with E²'s DAC + amp, but I prefer to use my Vali as the amp and use the E² as only the DAC, using the E²'s analogue output. Vali provides a lot more power and tames the HD700's treble better than E²'s amp.
  
 The E²'s analogue out also works great with externals speakers.
  
 E² may not be perfect or the best solution for every headphone and IEM out there, but overall, Explorer² is a very versatile, portable, and great-sounding DAC/amp.


----------



## jmartindale55

100% agree with your comments regarding the soundstaging, extreme detail, clarity, etc.  I am definitely keeping it despite my comments regarding the perceived brightness.
  
 Really, a huge plus for the Explorer2 is MQA - I am very eager to explore that (pun intended!) as it may have a big impact on our hobby so I am patiently waiting for MQA recordings to be formally released.  I have high hopes!


----------



## obsidyen

I'm sensitive to brightness and harsh treble, I sold my Chord Hugo because of that. The lean and bright sound, despite all the great resolution and timing qualities of that dac/amp, was unbearable. I find Explorer2 to be very neutral and transparent, letting the headphones sound exactly the way they should in their true character. I don't think it's bright, but it's easy to mistake it as such because most amps on the market have a warm/dark character that colours the sound.


----------



## Click

jmartindale55 said:


> Really, a huge plus for the Explorer2 is MQA - I am very eager to explore that (pun intended!) as it may have a big impact on our hobby so I am patiently waiting for MQA recordings to be formally released.  I have high hopes!


 
 I didn't buy Explorer² for MQA; it would be icing on the cake and an added bonus. MQA _sounds_ like a good thing, but it all depends on how Meridian and their streaming partners implement it.
  
 As of now, it's mostly just marketing trying to hype up MQA. No streaming service even has it implemented yet and it's not available for public use. I'm remaining optimistic but skeptical on MQA. 
  
 The cost is one of the main concerns. How much more will MQA-certified files / songs cost us? Tidal is already a rip-off (in my opinion) at $20/month. Will MQA add another $5+/month for licensing fees? That would be ridiculous.
  
 Speaking of Tidal, you can get a 3 month trial if you register any Meridian product purchased from 12/5/2014 until 5/31/2015. No proof of purchase needed so you can just make any date up. All you need is to give them your Meridian product's serial #....
  
 https://www.meridian-audio.com/terms-of-use/   (scroll to the bottom)
  
 https://www.meridian-audio.com/my-products/


----------



## jmartindale55

OK, I am an idiot!  No, seriously....I AM an IDIOT!
  
 I was just playing with my PC settings...trying to figure out any angle on the Explorer2 brightness and I forgot that Foobar has an equalizer setting via the View menu option.  Well, sure enough, for some reason I had the Foobar equalizer enabled and yes, the treble region was bumped by about 3 dB while the lower bass was reduced by about the same amount.  At least my hearing still works (!)...
  
 I hadn't used Foobar for a couple of years - I have been using a Squeezebox Touch to my Burson DAC and AudioGate on a PC with the Korg DAC.  So, when I bought the Explorer2 recently, I updated Foobar but didn't check my old settings.  I can't even remember why I had the darn equalizer function on, but obviously, my settings stayed with the update and it was definitely on.
  
 So, I shall go back to eval mode on the Explorer2 and report back in a few days, but at first blush (and it's a pretty big blush on my face at the moment!) it sounds considerably better in both the bass and the treble - much more natural - as it should.


----------



## Click

LOL glad my feedback and obsidyen's feedback helped you figure out that foobar was EQ'ing the playback.
  
 BTW here are 2 interesting videos that helps explain some of the science behind lossless audio files and MQA:
  

  

  
 I don't know if this guy is an audio engineer or if he's just a hobbyist who did a lot of research, but it's informative.
  
 Hopefully Meridian's audio engineers make official, in-depth videos to explain how all of this stuff works in layman's terms.


----------



## Noobzilla

jmartindale55 said:


> So, I shall go back to eval mode on the Explorer2 and report back in a few days, but at first blush (and it's a pretty big blush on my face at the moment!) it sounds considerably better in both the bass and the treble - much more natural - as it should.


 
 I use Denon D600 too and your earlier review made me a bit sad thinking that E2 isn't a good match with my Denon. No worries, I actually did something pretty stupid while reviewing the E2 too. Hoping to see your updates. Thanks!


----------



## JML

jmartindale55 said:


> OK, I am an idiot!  No, seriously....I AM an IDIOT!
> 
> I was just playing with my PC settings...trying to figure out any angle on the Explorer2 brightness and I forgot that Foobar has an equalizer setting via the View menu option.  Well, sure enough, for some reason I had the Foobar equalizer enabled and yes, the treble region was bumped by about 3 dB while the lower bass was reduced by about the same amount.  At least my hearing still works (!)...
> 
> ...


 

 You might want to note this in your earlier post, so someone who doesn't read through the thread isn't misled.


----------



## jmartindale55

Thanks - I have added a note to my original "brightness" rant and will provide an update of my impressions of the Explorer2 in the next few days.  
  
 (My comments regarding resolution and detail retrieval, soundstaging, headphone output volume, etc. all stand - the Explorer2 excels at all these things.)


----------



## sheldaze

With the Explorer², does anyone note a slight graininess or high frequency edge? If so, what headphones are you using? Also, if you use another amplifier and the edge goes away, what other amplifier do you use?
  
 Am an enjoying the Explorer² immensely, and I feel it is a step up versus the original Explorer. However with a particular new set of headphones I bought, low impedance NAD VISO HP50 bought to mate well with an experiment I'm doing in listening to the Pono player, the sound is edgy on top. The sound is not edgy with the Pono. It's also not edgy with the Schiit Fulla.
  
 And when I say edgy, I'm not talking screeching bad sounds of any kind. It's just a sound that makes me feel a little tense. When I listen to it for a few hours, say at work, I'd have to turn down the volume or risk getting tired much too quickly. And with the other two amps, no such sound issues.
  
 I'm also curious if any of you use external USB cleanup devices, such as the iFi iUSBPower or Schiit Wyrd. Do you use a particular brand of USB hub that still works well while sending digital audio? Do these devices improve the sound, thus removing the grain? Care to share your experiences?


----------



## ScarboroughFair

Noob question here.. does the Explorer (non 2) have an internal amp? Or is it DAC only? Thanks!


----------



## sheldaze

Yes.
  
 It has two outputs, first for headphones connected to an internal amplifier. The second output is for connection to an external powered system (i.e. powered speakers or external pre-amp/amp). Or alternatively, on the Explorer (non 2) it can be connected via optical digital output to an external DAC. Thus it can be used to convert from USB to a more standard digital output. Quite a lot of stuff in the box!


----------



## Sammyez

I'm a newbie to the site. I am consdering the Meridian Explorer 2 dac to be used with my Grado GR10 in ear headphones. 

I would like to know if anyone has found a solution to connecting the dac to a iPad 4 Retina? I have asked Meridian and suggested it may be possible but didnt tell me how?

Any help would be appreciated. :confused_face_2:


----------



## ScarboroughFair

That's a bit confusing.. hmm.. Is it "Yes" it has an internal amplifier?


----------



## sheldaze

Yes, it has an internal amplifier. And it has lots of other neat stuff too!


----------



## ScarboroughFair

Oh, Thank you very much of your answer. And last question, I heard that there was a revision of the original explorer from 50 ohms to 5ohms. I don't understand these jargons. But can the 5ohms explorer drive a 62 ohms headphone (like Q701) better than the 50 ohms explorer? Thanks again.


----------



## sheldaze

Here is the perfect link for you:
  
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/meridian-explorer-case-study-effects-output-impedance
  
 However to answer, I suspect the sound would be a little low in volume (at best) and simply odd sounding (at worst) if you were to use the 50 ohm original release version of the Explorer. Although I don't think you have anything to be concerned with, because those high impedance versions of the Explorer are long gone.
  
 My ears, my gear (my opinion), I prefer the sound of the Explorer (5 ohm version) on my high impedance phones, a 300 ohm Sennheiser and a 250 ohm Beyerdynamic - the Beyer really made the Explorer sound wonderful to my ears. My other headphones, Audio Technica and Grado, are in the 30 ohm range. And I preferred listening to my original USB headphone amp, the Dragonfly, when using those lower impedance phones.
  
 In comparison, the newest Explorer2 has an output impedance of 0.47 ohm, and it works well on all my headphones.


----------



## jmartindale55

So, since my disastrous attempt at reviewing the Explorer2 in a previous post, I’ve been using the Explorer2 in bit-perfect mode for about a week now (using Foobar 2000 with WASAPI and the Explorer2 headphone amp).   I listen pretty much all day to acoustic jazz in various hi-res FLAC formats while I work and I use a variety of mid-fi headphones (with sound signatures that are well known to me) to mix things up.
  
 I would characterize the “sound” as ultra clean with superb sound staging and super fine resolution/definition (curiously, it also brings my otherwise slightly dark sounding Denon AH-D600 cans to life in the treble region).  Definition and resolution is as good as it gets  - properly recorded strings and cymbals exhibit excellent tonality.  The low end is rock solid.  Nothing seems to stand out about the midrange and that’s a good thing.
  
 This DAC, without question, is extremely analytical in nature and reveals all.  So, if you like to really focus in on the inner details and nuances of your best recorded tunes, this little guy will deliver in spades but beware – it is unmerciful with poor recordings.
  
 Outside of its highly-detailed presentation and the bonus of future compatibility with MQA recordings, I think the sound staging aspects of this DAC might just be its greatest attribute.   As another poster mentioned, if you have a recording that captured a decent sound stage with lots of depth, etc. then you are in for a real treat with the Explorer2 as it will retrieve and present that soundstage in an incredibly satisfying 3-D presentation.  In my book, this is a huge plus for this DAC.
  
 The headphone power output is quite strong – it drove my 250 Ohm Beyer DT-880, AKG K612 Pro and HiFiMan HE-400i cans just fine and with plenty of juice to spare.   (The Explorer2/HiFiMan HE-400i combo is a beautiful choice for moderate listening levels with acoustic music!)
  
 I bought the Explorer2 as an “open box” item for well below the $299 retail and feel like it is a great buy in the lower $200 range.   That said, it does have some stiff competition including my favorite DAC – the Korg DS-DAC-100M (which has a street price around $230) and the iFi Nano iDSD (around $190) which is a very competent performer at its price-point.
  
 I sold my Nano iDSD awhile back, so when compared to the Korg, I would say the Korg is less punchy but has a slightly more natural, analog sounding presentation.  That said, the Explorer2 seems to best the Korg in the detail retrieval and sound staging departments.   However, the Korg is better built, has a better and more useful LED display (detailed bit rate and volume), and also has physical volume controls.  Finally, the Korg supports DSD files (but not MQA!) but it must be used with the proprietary Korg AudioGate software.   AudioGate is simple to use and playing a DSD file is just as easy as playing a FLAC file, but it is not as versatile as Foobar and some of the other “open” players out there.
  
 There are lots of choices out there and we are fortunate that DAC technology has trickled downhill and $200 to $300 spent in 2015 buys an extremely competent DAC/headphone amp, leaving more money for music and headphones.  (The MQA support is sweet icing on the cake for me, so this DAC is a real keeper for me!)


----------



## alpha421

Curios if anyone is using a USB power isolator with his/her Explorer?  I've gone back and forth on the idea, but don't want to waste my hard earn coin.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## sheldaze

Not sure - if you mean a powered USB hub like the Schiit Wyrd or iFi iUSBPower, yes.
  
 If you mean something like the iFi iPurifier, no.
  
 I agree with your concerns for cost. Your computer's original USB power source may be better than mine. Your headphones may not be that sensitive. I'm currently using an inexpensive powered USB hub and the difference to me is quite noticeable. It was a cheap experiment, and from it I now know that I would never run Meridian products without at least a hub. With a stable power source, the Meridian sound is fantastic.


----------



## alpha421

Thanks.  Yes, I was specifically asking about the Wyrd, iUSBPower, Doodlebug, and the likes.
  
 Which inexpensive USB powered hub are you using?


----------



## sheldaze

AmazonBasics 4 Port USB 3.0 Hub with 5V/2.5A power adapter. I'm a fan of their products for basically anything on a computer that I truly do not want to think about - just want it to work


----------



## JML

I have the Meridian and Meridian2, and started using the older Meridian as an outboard DAC from a powered USB dock/hub connected to my MacbookPro to feed a pair of Creative Gigaworks T40 desktop speakers (no sub) via the line out.  Never set it up that way before, and I've been stunned at how much better the speakers sound.  The definition, clarity, soundstage, and bass are far better when fed from the Meridian than from the headphone output of the Mac or dock, which is a testament to the quality of the Meridian.


----------



## obsidyen

jml said:


> I have the Meridian and Meridian2, and started using the older Meridian as an outboard DAC from a powered USB dock/hub connected to my MacbookPro to feed a pair of Creative Gigaworks T40 desktop speakers (no sub) via the line out.  Never set it up that way before, and I've been stunned at how much better the speakers sound.  The definition, clarity, soundstage, and bass are far better when fed from the Meridian than from the headphone output of the Mac or dock, which is a testament to the quality of the Meridian.


 

 Line out is much better for connection to active speakers, it's the ideal setup. With Macbook Pro's (or any other laptop's headphone jack for that matter) you double amp (Macbook's amp + speakers' amp) which results in bad sound.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

alpha421 said:


> Thanks.  Yes, I was specifically asking about the Wyrd, iUSBPower, Doodlebug, and the likes.
> 
> Which inexpensive USB powered hub are you using?




I had issues with high freq 'noise' with my E2 and IEMs, to the point where I stopped using it. It's a shame because underneath the noise was a really musical/fun sounding DAC/amp. I was interested in hearing MQA too.

I have an Uptone Audio USB Regen incoming.

http://uptoneaudio.com/products/usb-regen

It's main purpose is to reclock the USB signal, but it also adds clean power so it will be interesting to see if it makes the E2 usable in my setup.


----------



## MwAvGuy

I got this recently. It's quite a good DAC. Amp, not so much.


----------



## liraop

mwavguy said:


> I got this recently. It's quite a good DAC. Amp, not so much.


 
 Do you think that it might blend well with Magni 2 u ?


----------



## Click

mwavguy said:


> I got this recently. It's quite a good DAC. Amp, not so much.


 
 Not sure what you're talking about. The amp is great, but it's not powerful enough to amp high impedance headphones. It's USB-powered, afterall. 
  


liraop said:


> Do you think that it might blend well with Magni 2 u ?


 
 Works awesome with my Vali.


----------



## sheldaze

> Not sure what you're talking about. The amp is great, but it's not powerful enough to amp high impedance headphones. It's USB-powered, afterall.


 
 Agreed! It's a great amp, and because it is USB-powered, one should make sure their USB power source is good. The USB power coming out of a standard computer may not provide a good implementation of the standard. And unlike most USB-powered digital devices, these amplifiers operate near the top of the specification. They simply must to provide enough power for some of the more power-hungry headphones.


----------



## DJBaila

Hello guys,
 Anyone here willing to trade his Meridian Explorer 2 for My Meridian Explorer + cash on my end?
 Thanks.


----------



## MwAvGuy

djbaila said:


> Hello guys,
> Anyone here willing to trade his Meridian Explorer 2 for My Meridian Explorer + cash on my end?
> Thanks.


 

 Ha ha, why would anyone do that?


----------



## DJBaila

mwavguy said:


> Ha ha, why would anyone do that?



It's called downgrade, some people do that when they need cash.


----------



## mbllbm

Does anyone listened to him with akg k812?


----------



## sheldaze

Searching through the posts, people are using AKG K612 and AKG K702 65th anniversary edition. I'm happily using AKG Q701 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I cannot comment on your specific headphones, but the Meridian has a fairly neutral presentation. As long as you have enough power, you cannot go too far wrong. From what I've read, the K812 actually takes less power than the Q/K70x headphones. The Meridian will not mask any specific headphone issue, but it does have a smooth, clean, balanced presentation.


----------



## g4747

Hello to the community!
I have a question for you Explorer and/or Explorer 2 owners.
I own the Explorer and I am using it as a DAC only, as I also have an 02 amp.
Do you think it will be a worthy upgrade to buy the Explorer 2 for this use (DAC only)?

I am not considering the standalone DAC by Meridian because rarely I use it as an amp when travelling and it is perfect, but 90% of it's time will be used as DAC only, so I would like your opinion on that!


----------



## sheldaze

I'm listening to my Meridian Explorer2 as I write this! There's no doubt in my mind about the audio quality. I will also, on occasion, use it as a DAC-only. However I start to doubt the value if used as a DAC-only all the time, never to connect headphones directly to the headphone output. For much less cost, I think one could find another DAC-only option, such as one of the entry level Schiit boxes.
  
 For me, it's not a quality question - quality is good from both outputs. It's a value question. Once you have a separate amplifier box, I think you'll find more value in also getting a separate DAC box. Save up, and keep an eye out on the used listings. I did not pay much at all for my Meridian Director used.


----------



## g4747

Well there are occasions that I will take the explorer on a trip and then its' amp capabilities come in handy. I use it rarely that way, but still I would like to have this option.
 I don't know if you own explorer 1 but in term's of upgrading you are saying it's worth it, right?
 In this case I will put my explorer 1 for sale!


----------



## sheldaze

Definitely!
  
 I just sold my Explorer 1 - definitely keeping my Explorer 2. It did take my ears a little while to adjust to the difference. But it's more than a hardware change. They added Meridian proprietary processing, and I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And perhaps you'll be able to use it with MQA?
  
 The only thing missing is the optical output, but my Mac computers provide that same capability.


----------



## huberd

Meridian doesn't believe in DSD so no chance. They say that PCM has more dynamic range and can sound better than DSD. MQA, I have never hear because there is no material yet, I think.


----------



## huberd

I use an Audio Quest adapter and use regular interconnects. It sounds much better with an external amp. The internal amplifier is micky mouse but the DAC is the best there is.


----------



## sheldaze

Hmm…a little confused by the DSD comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If you're referring to the MQA, it is a Meridian proprietary audio codec used to transmit high resolution 24-bit/192kHz audio across networks using the same bandwidth as 16-bit/44.1kHz audio. The MQA decoder is built into the Explorer2. So say a company, such as Tidal, wanted to switch from PCM to MQA, they could do so with no penalty to their current bandwidth capacity. And people who have a regular PCM decoder can still listen to regular PCM audio. The MQA apparently resides safely in the noise.
  
 I connect to my Explorer2 the same way, with an adapter feeding the line level output into one of my dedicated headphone amps. Using the external amp definitely makes the height, width, depth properties of the sound grow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I can match the amp to the preferred headphone. Still I wouldn't hesitate to use the headphone output, especially during travel.
  
 I noticed on your other thread post (yes, I have the Director too) that you use a separate USB power box. _That_, in my opinion, makes a noticeable difference to both the line level and headphone audio outputs. The Meridian products seem to benefit greatly from having clean source power, and my 2008 Macbook does not provide it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Happy listening


----------



## jbm

alpha421 said:


> Curios if anyone is using a USB power isolator with his/her Explorer?


 
  
 I just got an Explorer2 a few days ago, and have been giving it a listen.  I've mostly been using it plugged into the little minijack "A2" input of a Meridian Prime, comparing the Explorer2 as a DAC to the Prime's built-in DAC and to a Schiit Bifrost (the latter with the latest audio and USB boards).  Where it gets weird is that I'm most often not using headphones plugged into the Prime;  I'm using the Prime as a linestage which drives a little Parasound power amp, which in turn drives a pair of Audience's The One speakers.  So my setup is kinda weird, and your mileage on entirely different roads may be seriously different.
  
 Plugged directly into a USB port on a Mac Mini, the Explorer2 sounded a lot like the Prime's DAC, but lighter-weight.  It was genuinely pleasant, but wasn't up to the standard I was used to.
  
 Plugged into a Schiit Wyrd, the Explorer fleshed out and started to sound shockingly much like the Prime's DAC section.  I highly recommend that combination.  I haven't tried any other flavor of USB cleaner-upper/power-supply replacement with the Explorer2.
  
 Comparing the Bifrost...  I continue to respect it, and for all I know is may be more "correct" in some sense, but I tend to find myself preferring the Meridian D/As for the music I've been listening to most these days - mostly jazz.  The Meridian sound feels more organic to me;  when I switch to the Bifrost, it's as if somebody switched on a light with slightly too high a color temperature for the atmosphere in the club I've been in.  I've been finding the sound of both Meridian DACs more engagingly musical to me, and I listened to the Explorer2 quite happily.  I could listen to it as a line-level-output DAC long-term without feeling I was deprived.  I'm seriously impressed with it for the price - although I'd recommend budgeting another hundred bucks for a Wyrd.
  
 I haven't done enough listening to the E2 driving headphones directly to pass judgement on its chops there.
  
 And I fully acknowledge that my Meridian-vs-Schiit impressions here may be influenced by the greater amount of time I've spent listening via the Prime's DAC than via the Bifrost, and whatever acclimation may have happened because of that.  _May_ be.


----------



## huberd

I did hear the Meridian Explorer2 with a Macbook Pro and is sounded very nice. I am going to take my Explorer2 along with my IFI power supply to see if it helps the Macbook Pro when I go back to Florida for vacation. I did try my setup with a Mac Mini with Audirvana and is sounded great and it is better than JRiver. The mac mini was mine but I tried to install an SSD drive and destroyed it.


----------



## huberd

Meridian has always been PCM they have no plans for DSD as far as I know. They claim PCM sounds better with the filters and has more dynamic range. I have compared the Schiit Loki DSD with the Explorer2 and there is no comparison. The Explorer2 sounds so much better.


----------



## obsidyen

Well, after years of trying all formats on budget and high-end systems, including systems like famous Meridian DSP 8000, I've come to believe well-mastered CD quality is the highest human ear can hear. Mastering is the key to good sound. A poorly mastered track won't sound good even if has the highest resolution. Meridian understands this, and they have developed a codec called MQA, which has to be applied at mastering stage to provide good sound. I hope we can get our hands on some MQA files soon.


----------



## sheldaze

huberd said:


> Meridian has always been PCM they have no plans for DSD as far as I know. They claim PCM sounds better with the filters and has more dynamic range. I have compared the Schiit Loki DSD with the Explorer2 and there is no comparison. The Explorer2 sounds so much better.


 

 Cool!
 I had definitely thought about getting the Loki, but will probably hold off. I still plan to hear DSD at some point, but I may just wait for the newest CEntrance products to come to market.


----------



## Noobzilla

Recently ordered these heatsinks for my Explorer 2. Is anyone else's E2 getting really hot this summer?


----------



## MwAvGuy

noobzilla said:


> Recently ordered these heatsinks for my Explorer 2. Is anyone else's E2 getting really hot this summer?


 
 Oh my God! Talk about overkill!


----------



## Noobzilla

mwavguy said:


> Oh my God! Talk about overkill!


 
  
 I bought 4 pieces total. Quad overkill x_x I just want to make sure my E2 lasts forever. It is a very very expensive device for me. Even more expensive than my headphones.
  
 Heatsinks are same height and should fit in the 2nd half of the pouch the E2 comes with. It does get very hot 0.o I wash dishes all the time with hot water so I have good tolerance touching hot things, but even the E2 gets uncomfortably hot when I grab it. Am I the only one here that gets a very hot E2?


----------



## Click

noobzilla said:


> I bought 4 pieces total. Quad overkill x_x I just want to make sure my E2 lasts forever. It is a very very expensive device for me. Even more expensive than my headphones.
> 
> Heatsinks are same height and should fit in the 2nd half of the pouch the E2 comes with. It does get very hot 0.o I wash dishes all the time with hot water so I have good tolerance touching hot things, but even the E2 gets uncomfortably hot when I grab it. Am I the only one here that gets a very hot E2?


 
 They're supposed to be hot. The aluminum body is the E²'s heatsink. It doesn't burn my hand if I touched it, but you're not supposed to touch it while it's in use... at least not for prolonged period of time.


----------



## sheldaze

Mine is warm, but it is still lower than skin temperature. Is it getting that warm for other people? Do you have it resting where it can get lots of air circulation?


----------



## obsidyen

It's warm but not really hot. What class is the amp section of Explorer2? Class A, AB?..


----------



## Noobzilla

sheldaze said:


> Mine is warm, but it is still lower than skin temperature. Is it getting that warm for other people? Do you have it resting where it can get lots of air circulation?


 
  
 I have it resting in open space beside my laptop, absolutely not in the way of any airflow to/from the laptop. It's warm if it's plugged in and I'm not listening to music, but does get hot after ~ hour of listening. What's your room temperature?


----------



## sheldaze

noobzilla said:


> I have it resting in open space beside my laptop, absolutely not in the way of any airflow to/from the laptop. It's warm if it's plugged in and I'm not listening to music, but does get hot after ~ hour of listening. What's your room temperature?


 
 Room temperature is never above, say, 76 fahrenheit. And yes, I left it plugged into the computer with headphones for quite a while before my reply. I let it sit around an hour, played music for an hour, and continued to let it sit a couple of hours after that. Mine is only warm


----------



## tizer2000uk

This little box of tricks is bleedin incredible!  I have 2 pairs of 5'ks and their Sooloos kit so I am very familiar with their products, up to now for my headphone listening I have always used other products with my 325i's and have auditioned dozens of DAC's, most costing many many times what I paid for this and this keeps up with the best of them and actually digs out more detail than most that I can remember.
  
 I find it incredibly easy to get distracted by bass lines, quiet backing tracks and instruments more so than I ever have done and I really should go get some sleep!!


----------



## Noobzilla

sheldaze said:


> Room temperature is never above, say, 76 fahrenheit. And yes, I left it plugged into the computer with headphones for quite a while before my reply. I let it sit around an hour, played music for an hour, and continued to let it sit a couple of hours after that. Mine is only warm


 
 I did more testing. Unfortunately I do not have a thermometer around to get accurate measurements. It's around 85-90F right now and the E2 does get very hot. It's a lot cooler when I use it at work ~ I'm guessing it's around 70F there. Overall, I'm assuming the E2 gets way hotter as ambient temp goes up (higher than 1:1 ratio temp increase). That might explain why some say it's only warm, while some say it does indeed get hot. I used different laptops too just to be sure. I get the same results. The heatsinks I ordered should help.


----------



## sheldaze

noobzilla said:


> I did more testing. Unfortunately I do not have a thermometer around to get accurate measurements. It's around 85-90F right now and the E2 does get very hot. It's a lot cooler when I use it at work ~ I'm guessing it's around 70F there. Overall, I'm assuming the E2 gets way hotter as ambient temp goes up (higher than 1:1 ratio temp increase). That might explain why some say it's only warm, while some say it does indeed get hot. I used different laptops too just to be sure. I get the same results. The heatsinks I ordered should help.


 
 Huh? Definitely sounds like an issue for say sitting outside, nearby a pool during Summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I would have never expected such an issue. Very good research!


----------



## carterxl

I use a Meridian Explorer 1 on my Macbook and and Meier-Audio Stepdance for final amplification. Hadphones are HD 700 and AKG 701.
  
 I really like this combination. Is it worth to upgrade to Meridian 2 to maybe not need the stepdance ...


----------



## huggs2

Downloaded "EL CAPITAN"  on my macbook and i must say the audio is way better than before.Did not realise there would be a difference.Anyone else notice this?
 Enjoying my 3 months free trial with ME2.on Tidal


----------



## sheldaze

carterxl said:


> I use a Meridian Explorer 1 on my Macbook and and Meier-Audio Stepdance for final amplification. Hadphones are HD 700 and AKG 701.
> 
> I really like this combination. Is it worth to upgrade to Meridian 2 to maybe not need the stepdance ...


 

 My suspicions are that the DAC is better, due to the Meridian proprietary processing. I also think the headphone output mates better with low impedance headphones. However I do not think the amplification is better than the original Explorer.
  
 If you truly preferred the Meier amp to the Meridian amp (your headphone impedance is not that low), you're probably still going to prefer it with the new Explorer2. You will probably end up using it just as a DAC.


----------



## tizer2000uk

Depending on where you are and its intended purpose you might want to look at the director given its recent price halving on Amazon and other sites. I haven't heard the first explorer though I am tempted given its price second hand. If you like the headphone stage of your amp then just make do with the E2 as a DAC, having heard other meridian kit with apodizing and without I have to say it definitely sounds better with.


----------



## sheldaze

tizer2000uk said:


> Depending on where you are and its intended purpose you might want to look at the director given its recent price halving on Amazon and other sites. I haven't heard the first explorer though I am tempted given its price second hand. If you like the headphone stage of your amp then just make do with the E2 as a DAC, having heard other meridian kit with apodizing and without I have to say it definitely sounds better with.


 

 +1


----------



## carterxl

Thanks for the feedback. Yes I like the Quickstep Amp very much. And yes agreed, maybe I will test the meridian explorer 2 only from the DAC point of view.
  
 The meridian director is here in Europe still double the price of the explorer. That kills my budget.


----------



## cloud13cherish

I just bought a Sennheiser HD 700 Headphones and I need know how my Meridian Explorer can provide sound performance for this headphone. Since the headphone is 150ohm, I want know if I have other options to hear the sound which HD700 can provide. I can see Geek out 1000, Schiit Vali, um.... How do I calculate and know the limit of a DAC's capability for heapdphone ohm. Also I have never used a tube AMP so I would at least need a guidance for that kind of field. I would appreciate your help and experience to let figure out my curiosity.


----------



## Click

cloud13cherish said:


> I just bought a Sennheiser HD 700 Headphones and I need know how my Meridian Explorer can provide sound performance for this headphone. Since the headphone is 150ohm, I want know if I have other options to hear the sound which HD700 can provide. I can see Geek out 1000, Schiit Vali, um.... How do I calculate and know the limit of a DAC's capability for heapdphone ohm. Also I have never used a tube AMP so I would at least need a guidance for that kind of field. I would appreciate your help and experience to let figure out my curiosity.


 
 If you take a look at the first page of this thread, you would see that I posted feedback and pictures of my setup. 
  
 I use Meridian Explorer² as the DAC and Schiit Vali as the amp for HD700. Everything works great together and I have no complaints. 
  
 E² amp is capable of driving the HD700, but I prefer Vali more.


----------



## cloud13cherish

click said:


> If you take a look at the first page of this thread, you would see that I posted feedback and pictures of my setup.
> 
> I use Meridian Explorer² as the DAC and Schiit Vali as the amp for HD700. Everything works great together and I have no complaints.
> 
> E² amp is capable of driving the HD700, but I prefer Vali more.


 
 Thank you so much for the help. Actually you're the one who helped me buy Meridian Explorer². Oh, I didn't know Meridian Explorer² could handle 150ohm headphone. Or is it like it can handle the headphone on some portion, not close to its full potential. I never used a tube amp and I wonder if I am capable of exchanging the tubes. I don't know the timing to replace the tubes.


----------



## Click

cloud13cherish said:


> Thank you so much for the help. Actually you're the one who helped me buy Meridian Explorer². Oh, I didn't know Meridian Explorer² could handle 150ohm headphone. Or is it like it can handle the headphone on some portion, not close to its full potential. I never used a tube amp and I wonder if I am capable of exchanging the tubes. I don't know the timing to replace the tubes.


 
 You're welcome.
  
 You can't replace or roll the Vali's tube. If they ever die, you'd need to send it back to Schiit and have them replace it for you. I think the lifespan of the Vali's tube lasts a very, very long time. Check out the Vali thread and ask for the specifics.


----------



## cloud13cherish

click said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> You can't replace or roll the Vali's tube. If they ever die, you'd need to send it back to Schiit and have them replace it for you. I think the lifespan of the Vali's tube lasts a very, very long time. Check out the Vali thread and ask for the specifics.


 
 Wow, I'm kinda glad that they take care of tubes by providing service. But, I live out of the U.S. and that would be a bit of problem when the product goes wrong. Aside from that, I can see that Vali is a one the great choices for choosing AMPs in that range of price.


----------



## kawaivpc1

Is Explorer 2 better than iBasso R10 and Apogee Groove in terms of sound quality?


----------



## sheldaze

kawaivpc1 said:


> Is Explorer 2 better than iBasso R10 and Apogee Groove in terms of sound quality?


 
 Can I ask what the application is?
  
 The Meridian is certainly not going to be as portable as the iBasso R10.
  
 The Meridian amplifier is adequate for some headphones, but it does not drive headphones as well as the Apogee Groove, which in my experience drives headphones of many different sonic signatures, from thin through veiled, all to sound more detailed across the full frequency spectrum. However the Meridian can be used as just a DAC, which allows for you to substitute the internal amplifier for your own dedicated amplifier in home usage.
  
 I think it depends more on how you plan to use the product in terms of how it will compare with the other two options.


----------



## kawaivpc1

I have Samsung Note 4 which canrun Meridian Explorer 2 and Groove DAC. 
All I want to know is their sound quality comparison. 

Is groove better than explorer 2?is R10 better than the both in terms of SQ?


----------



## sheldaze

Groove definitely bests the Explorer2 in terms of detail, and in terms giving a bass-shy headphone as much bass as possible - or a relaxed headphone, as much high frequency detail as possible. However, if your headphones already have a good balanced sound, or your headphones simply do not require much power to drive, I think the Meridian has a very nice sound. I think the sound quality of the Meridian is better, for an easily driven, already pretty good sounding, balanced headphone.
  
 Sorry, I have not heard the R10.


----------



## kawaivpc1

Thanks, so Groove is the winner.


----------



## sheldaze

kawaivpc1 said:


> Thanks, so Groove is the winner.




Definitely. I have a lot of personal love for the Meridian. But the Groove is a professional product, and it shows. I sometimes find myself looking for the metered outputs on the wrong amp


----------



## Bananiq

Still no comparisons to Geek out?


----------



## Pedro83

jbm said:


> I just got an Explorer2 a few days ago, and have been giving it a listen.  I've mostly been using it plugged into the little minijack "A2" input of a Meridian Prime, comparing the Explorer2 as a DAC to the Prime's built-in DAC and to a Schiit Bifrost (the latter with the latest audio and USB boards).  Where it gets weird is that I'm most often not using headphones plugged into the Prime;  I'm using the Prime as a linestage which drives a little Parasound power amp, which in turn drives a pair of Audience's The One speakers.  So my setup is kinda weird, and your mileage on entirely different roads may be seriously different.
> 
> Plugged directly into a USB port on a Mac Mini, the Explorer2 sounded a lot like the Prime's DAC, but lighter-weight.  It was genuinely pleasant, but wasn't up to the standard I was used to.
> 
> ...


 
 + 1 on the Schiit Wyrd. Transforms both Explorer 1 and 2 massively. Anyone with an explorer should strongly consider it, or, cheaper a USB hub, which to me ears has the same impact. A huge improvement.


----------



## Pedro83

alpha421 said:


> Curios if anyone is using a USB power isolator with his/her Explorer?  I've gone back and forth on the idea, but don't want to waste my hard earn coin.  Thanks in advance.


 
 Yes, a schiit wyrd and the difference isn't a small one. No way would I part with this combo. The power supply transforms the Explorer into something very special. Or, save yourself some money and buy a powered USB hub which will have the same affect !


----------



## glitchesnetwork

Hello, I've read this whole entire thread and was ready to start shopping for a Meridian Explorer 2 + Schiit Wyd to connect to my Sennheiser Momentum 2's until I read the last few posts that threw a last minute curve ball stating that the Apogee Groove is better. I see the Apogee Groove is literally the same price and now my world is falling back apart after reading DAC/Amp reviews for weeks. (I thought I finally found the end all.) Anyone here think either one is better to pair with Sennheiser Momentum 2s?
  
 FYI - Geekout v2 is out and no reviews on that yet. Anyone here just waiting on that? I seen some GO questions in this thread but no replies.
  
 Last question - Anyone know any sales going on to get E2 or Groove for under MSRP ($299)? Be nice to save a few bucks heh


----------



## sheldaze

glitchesnetwork said:


> Hello, I've read this whole entire thread and was ready to start shopping for a Meridian Explorer 2 + Schiit Wyd to connect to my Sennheiser Momentum 2's until I read the last few posts that threw a last minute curve ball stating that the Apogee Groove is better. I see the Apogee Groove is literally the same price and now my world is falling back apart after reading DAC/Amp reviews for weeks. (I thought I finally found the end all.) Anyone here think either one is better to pair with Sennheiser Momentum 2s?
> 
> FYI - Geekout v2 is out and no reviews on that yet. Anyone here just waiting on that? I seen some GO questions in this thread but no replies.
> 
> Last question - Anyone know any sales going on to get E2 or Groove for under MSRP ($299)? Be nice to save a few bucks heh


 
 You really cannot go wrong, especially on a first try basis with the Meridian Explorer.
  
 That being said, as you move up the "food chain", picking headphones that are a little harder or a little more tricky to drive, the Apogee Groove will likely drive them better. Or, you can buy an external amplifier, and connect it to the line-out of the Meridian Explorer to your amp.
  
 As I understand it, Sennheiser Momemtum is supposed to be portable and easy to drive - it should work well with the Meridian Explorer.


----------



## sheldaze

Folks!
  
 Don't let too much of what you read on Head-Fi drive you bonkers. Some of this you just need to trial and find out for yourself. You cannot learn it all just by reading it.
  


> Yes, a schiit wyrd and the difference isn't a small one. No way would I part with this combo. The power supply transforms the Explorer into something very special. Or, save yourself some money and buy a powered USB hub which will have the same affect !


 
  
 For example, the above is something I had to try for myself - and loved it!
  
 Would I say a first-time user is required to get an external USB power source - no, of course not! The Meridian will still make good sound straight from the USB connection on your laptop/desktop computer.
  
 Will it make a discernible difference to the sound of the Explorer - definitely


----------



## glitchesnetwork

sheldaze said:


> You really cannot go wrong, especially on a first try basis with the Meridian Explorer.
> 
> That being said, as you move up the "food chain", picking headphones that are a little harder or a little more tricky to drive, the Apogee Groove will likely drive them better. Or, you can buy an external amplifier, and connect it to the line-out of the Meridian Explorer to your amp.
> 
> As I understand it, Sennheiser Momemtum is supposed to be portable and easy to drive - it should work well with the Meridian Explorer.


 
  
 Thanks sheldaze! I know you have the Sennheiser 650's which are up on the "food chain". Do you know if the Groove can drive them just fine? If so, I guess that will make my decision 
  


sheldaze said:


> Folks!
> 
> Don't let too much of what you read on Head-Fi drive you bonkers. Some of this you just need to trial and find out for yourself. You cannot learn it all just by reading it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Is it a general rule of thumb to provide a usb power source to anything coming out of your computer and into a dac? Does this only apply to portable dac/amps like explorer2 and groove? What about a Marantz hd-dac1? If the Marantz doesn't need a USB power source then is there something to look at in the hardware specs that will give this away?
  
 Thanks and sorry for the silly noob questions


----------



## sheldaze

glitchesnetwork said:


> Thanks sheldaze! I know you have the Sennheiser 650's which are up on the "food chain". Do you know if the Groove can drive them just fine? If so, I guess that will make my decision
> 
> 
> Is it a general rule of thumb to provide a usb power source to anything coming out of your computer and into a dac? Does this only apply to portable dac/amps like explorer2 and groove? What about a Marantz hd-dac1? If the Marantz doesn't need a USB power source then is there something to look at in the hardware specs that will give this away?
> ...


 
 No such thing as silly noob questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And yes! Absolutely! Definitely - the Groove will drive the HD650 quite nicely!
  
 On the topic of USB power, your mileage will vary - greatly. If you read through the thread on the Schiit Wyrd, you'll find the majority of the people not hearing much of anything. However if you read this thread and start looking at some of the things @Pedro83 and others have said, I think you'd conclude there's a lot of value added to the Meridian products by including a clean USB power source. Meridian even includes the power source at the higher end of their personal product line - a very cheap one with their Director, and an optional one costing $1250 with their Prime.


----------



## Bananiq

glitchesnetwork said:


> Hello, I've read this whole entire thread and was ready to start shopping for a Meridian Explorer 2 + Schiit Wyd to connect to my Sennheiser Momentum 2's until I read the last few posts that threw a last minute curve ball stating that the Apogee Groove is better. I see the Apogee Groove is literally the same price and now my world is falling back apart after reading DAC/Amp reviews for weeks. (I thought I finally found the end all.) Anyone here think either one is better to pair with Sennheiser Momentum 2s?
> 
> FYI - Geekout v2 is out and no reviews on that yet. Anyone here just waiting on that? I seen some GO questions in this thread but no replies.
> 
> Last question - Anyone know any sales going on to get E2 or Groove for under MSRP ($299)? Be nice to save a few bucks heh


 

 heheh I had exactly the same issue, except I dont have momentum.
  
 Welcome to head-fi I guess?


----------



## cloud13cherish

click said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> You can't replace or roll the Vali's tube. If they ever die, you'd need to send it back to Schiit and have them replace it for you. I think the lifespan of the Vali's tube lasts a very, very long time. Check out the Vali thread and ask for the specifics.


 
 Hi, I am conesidering buying Schiit Vali or Magni 2 Uber. I'd like to know how I can use Meridian Explorer 2 with Schiit amp products together with Sennheiser HD700. Are there cables that I need to  connect  Meridian Explorer 2 with Schiit amp products when there's L and R intput/ output on Schiit amps?


----------



## glitchesnetwork

bananiq said:


> heheh I had exactly the same issue, except I dont have momentum.
> 
> Welcome to head-fi I guess?


 
  
 Haha word. I just bit the bullet and ordered the Apogee Groove because I couldn't find 1 bad thing about it and they have a great reputation in professional audio industry. Only positive reviews. I ordered it from B&H so worst case I can return it but I'm feeling pretty confident in it due to the reviews I've read... And I stopped reading to not confuse myself anymore hahah.


----------



## sheldaze

glitchesnetwork said:


> Haha word. I just bit the bullet and ordered the Apogee Groove because I couldn't find 1 bad thing about it and they have a great reputation in professional audio industry. Only positive reviews. I ordered it from B&H so worst case I can return it but I'm feeling pretty confident in it due to the reviews I've read... And I stopped reading to not confuse myself anymore hahah.


 

 Good plan - read some, but not too much. I think I'm a little guilty of reading too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Would be very interested, if you are subscribed to the Groove thread, of reading your comments there regarding the Groove.


----------



## sheldaze

bananiq said:


> Still no comparisons to Geek out?


 
 Not so much a review, but a point of reference - an opinion: http://www.head-fi.org/t/763077/lh-labs-geek-out-v2-discussion-thread/195#post_11664453


----------



## cloud13cherish

Are there any ways I could connect Meridian Explorer 2 with Schiit amp products like Magni 2 uber or Vali? I see on youtube that you have to buy RCA?cables but there seems to be some type of cable in this one 2 by 2 and 2 by 1 cable.
 Would these be appropriate cables connect to Meridian Explorer 2?
  
 1. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A2QJUSA?psc=1
  
 2. http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Adapter-palicass-ZY-022-1M/dp/B00A2QK25A/ref=sr_1_21?ie=UTF8&qid=1438662397&sr=8-21&keywords=rca+adapter+cable&refinements=p_72%3A2661618011
  
 3. http://www.amazon.com/Mediabridge-3-5mm-Male-2-Male-Adapter/dp/B004YDUZ22/ref=sr_1_29?ie=UTF8&qid=1438662397&sr=8-29&keywords=rca+adapter+cable&refinements=p_72%3A2661618011
  
 if so, please suggest a great cable brand,product  I could use to connect both DAC and amp


----------



## maxjstern

cloud13cherish said:


> Are there any ways I could connect Meridian Explorer 2 with Schiit amp products like Magni 2 uber or Vali? I see on youtube that you have to buy RCA?cables but there seems to be some type of cable in this one 2 by 2 and 2 by 1 cable.
> Would these be appropriate cables connect to Meridian Explorer 2?
> 
> 1. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A2QJUSA?psc=1
> ...


 

 Yes, these are the right cables, connect it through the combined line out.
  
 Considering brands, these cables are more than enough, they seem to be sturdy enough.
 But here some brands: Audioquest
 Cardas
 Plussound (custom)
 Toxic (custom)
 German High End (expensive)


----------



## Click

cloud13cherish said:


> Hi, I am conesidering buying Schiit Vali or Magni 2 Uber. I'd like to know how I can use Meridian Explorer 2 with Schiit amp products together with Sennheiser HD700. Are there cables that I need to  connect  Meridian Explorer 2 with Schiit amp products when there's L and R intput/ output on Schiit amps?


 
 I'm using these cables to connect my Explorer² to Vali: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DI89MSM
  
 I've posted pictures of how it looks in my first post of this thread. It's also my avatar pic.


----------



## ZoNtO

Hi all - can anyone confirm whether the Explorer2 uses the same TI PCM5102 DAC chip that the original Explorer did? I couldn't find the info on Meridian's site or through a variety of searches.
  
 I'm interested in the product, but would like to stay away from Sabre DACs because I'm sick of them.


----------



## Pedro83

Can anyone advise whether the Explorer2 and the Beyer T90 would be a good pairing. I find the Meridian sound on the warm side, but not too warm. I am concerned whether the Explorer's 130mW is enough for the T90's 250 ohm resistance.
  
 Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
  
 TIA !


----------



## sheldaze

zonto said:


> Hi all - can anyone confirm whether the Explorer2 uses the same TI PCM5102 DAC chip that the original Explorer did? I couldn't find the info on Meridian's site or through a variety of searches.
> 
> I'm interested in the product, but would like to stay away from Sabre DACs because I'm sick of them.


 

 I too cannot find the exact chip specs. But I think you should have no concerns regarding any of the Meridian products. They use proprietary processing techniques. You will not find any of the harshness or ringing that exists in the Sabre chips.


----------



## sheldaze

pedro83 said:


> Can anyone advise whether the Explorer2 and the Beyer T90 would be a good pairing. I find the Meridian sound on the warm side, but not too warm. I am concerned whether the Explorer's 130mW is enough for the T90's 250 ohm resistance.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> TIA !


 

 Looking at the specs on Inner Fidelity, seems to me the Beyer T90 is similar to the Senn HD650, in terms of difficulty to drive:
  
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/SennheiserHD650.pdf
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/BeyerdynamicT90.pdf
  
 There are some people who are happy pairing the Explorer2 and the HD650, and others (myself included) who found the sound lacking straight from the headphone output in the HD650. My guess is it may not drive the Beyer T90 to "satisfying" levels. It'll just be okay sounding without an external amplifier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Used as just a DAC, the Explorer2 is phenomenal


----------



## Click

sheldaze said:


> Used as just a DAC, the Explorer2 is phenomenal


 
  
 Agreed. Explorer² amp doesn't quite have enough juice to power high impedance headphones. It's sufficient to power my 150 Ohms HD700, but I prefer the Vali to amp HD700. But for all of my other IEMs and headphones, Explorer² DAC and amp are a perfect pairing. I don't like using it with TF10 though. It just sounds weird for some reason.
  
 The E² DAC is amazing though.


----------



## Pedro83

Thanks for your quick replies. I was thinking this would be the case. I fully agree on what the E2 bring to the table in terms of a DAC - I love this. I use it with a Schiit Wyrd and the game is upped yet again using this. I'll take a look at suitable headphone amps with some more juice as the last thing I was is to be under powering them.


----------



## yangian

I have a question: For USB DAC like Explorer, can I leave it connected with laptop all the time or I need to plug out every time when I finish listening? Thanks!


----------



## obsidyen

yangian said:


> I have a question: For USB DAC like Explorer, can I leave it connected with laptop all the time or I need to plug out every time when I finish listening? Thanks!


 
 You can leave it connected.


----------



## yangian

obsidyen said:


> You can leave it connected.


 
 Thanks! BTW, I saw you have iDSD mocro too. WHat do you think of these two DAC? Is iDSD obvious better than explorer?


----------



## Pedro83

yangian said:


> Thanks! BTW, I saw you have iDSD mocro too. WHat do you think of these two DAC? Is iDSD obvious better than explorer?


 
 Not in my experience. Note I don't believe in anything  greater resolution wise than 16/44. the Nano is good but the Explorer is more to my taste. A friend of mine had one but sold it in favour of an old Astell & Kern AK100 which was seriously smooth yet detailed, perhaps the most analogue sounding digital source i've heard.


----------



## yangian

pedro83 said:


> Not in my experience. Note I don't believe in anything  greater resolution wise than 16/44. the Nano is good but the Explorer is more to my taste. A friend of mine had one but sold it in favour of an old Astell & Kern AK100 which was seriously smooth yet detailed, perhaps the most analogue sounding digital source i've heard.


 
 Really, haha. Thank you for comment. Yeah, Explorer is really great! Beautiful sound.


----------



## cloud13cherish

Ok. So, I made up my mind by selecting Schiit Audio products Asgard 2 and Magni 2 Uber as an amp with E2 as a DAC. If there's any suggestions with these two options please do not hesitate to share your experience. Reviews show that both are great amps in the range of each price and I'd like to know which one's more better in sound quality. Yes, I am also willing to pay for Asgard 2 but this needs some confidence. I also need to know whether amp provides better experience in music experience. I use WAV and FLAC both 16 bit and 24 bit, high resolution music files.
  
 Also I'm using this with B&W P7 and HD700


----------



## Click

cloud13cherish said:


> Ok. So, I made up my mind by selecting Schiit Audio products Asgard 2 and Magni 2 Uber as an amp with E2 as a DAC. If there's any suggestions with these two options please do not hesitate to share your experience. Reviews show that both are great amps in the range of each price and I'd like to know which one's more better in sound quality. Yes, I am also willing to pay for Asgard 2 but this needs some confidence. I also need to know whether amp provides better experience in music experience. I use WAV and FLAC both 16 bit and 24 bit, high resolution music files.
> 
> Also I'm using this with B&W P7 and HD700


 
  
DavidA from the HD700 thread has recommended Project Ember countless times as the best amp for HD700 (under $500). He's tried a bunch of other amps before and he also owns a lot of headphones. He keeps saying Ember pairs the best with HD700.
  
 Magni isn't good with HD700. Vali would pair much better with HD700. Not sure what made you decide on Magni...
  
 If you want more feedback on amp pairings, please ask in the P7 and/or HD700 threads.


----------



## cloud13cherish

click said:


> DavidA from the HD700 thread has recommended Project Ember countless times as the best amp for HD700 (under $500). He's tried a bunch of other amps before and he also owns a lot of headphones. He keeps saying Ember pairs the best with HD700.
> 
> Magni isn't good with HD700. Vali would pair much better with HD700. Not sure what made you decide on Magni...
> 
> If you want more feedback on amp pairings, please ask in the P7 and/or HD700 threads.


 

 Thanks for the advice. Yeah looking from other forums HD700 might not be a good pairing with the Magni 2 Uber.


----------



## Pedro83

A nice paid of Beyer T70p arrived at my door this morning. Using a MBA, Schiit Wyrd, Explorer2 - T70p. After a slightly edgy start over the course of the day they are beginning to smoothen up nicely. I was torn between the 70p and the 70, after trying the 70p with my iPhone today i'm pleased I went for the lower ohm option.
  
 Will post more thoughts in a few days once i've racked up more hours. They're certainly getting better and already suspect they'll be keepers for in the house.


----------



## thaimusic

Fixed output impedance?
  
 Been enjoying the E2 and thinking of line staging it (Schiit SYS) to a Parasound Halo A23 (Input is 33kΩ with 1V sensitivity). Does anyone know what the fixed output impedance is on the E2? Sent a note off to Meridian, but have not heard back. The A23 has up to 12db of gain, so can get the input voltage better equalized, but wondering if there would be any impedance mismatch to worry about?


----------



## yangian

ANyone knows what's difference og E and E2?


----------



## sheldaze

thaimusic said:


> Fixed output impedance?
> 
> Been enjoying the E2 and thinking of line staging it (Schiit SYS) to a Parasound Halo A23 (*Input is 33kΩ* with 1V sensitivity). Does anyone know what the fixed output impedance is on the E2? Sent a note off to Meridian, but have not heard back. The A23 has up to 12db of gain, so can get the input voltage better equalized, but wondering if there would be any impedance mismatch to worry about?


 

 The Explorer2 is an excellent DAC. I'm keeping mine solely for that purpose. When I need a DAC and don't want to bring something large, this is my go-to. I recently compared this with my dedicated DAC, and I would be hard-pressed to say my dedicated was that much better. And as you quoted, the input impedance tends to be on the high side. In a Wikipedia link, they quote output impedance in a general range of 100-600 ohms, with modern equipment using even lower values. I do not think you'll have any concerns. You will however likely be waiting a long time for reference information from Meridian. They tend to keep their vaults closed.
  
 However if you have not bought the Explorer2, have you considered the Director? It's currently selling for $350. To my ears, the quality of the parts in the Director make for a noticeable sound upgrade.


----------



## sheldaze

yangian said:


> ANyone knows what's difference og E and E2?


 

 Meridian still has available some reference material on the original Explorer:
  
https://www.meridian-audio.com/support/personal-audio-support/explorer/
  
 Here's the main link to the current Explorer2:
  
https://www.meridian-audio.com/products/personal-audio/explorer2/
  
 In summary, the new Explorer2 has lower output impedance and more of the Meridian proprietary processing capabilities built-in. You'll likely note a smoother sound with a larger soundstage on the newer Explorer2. The original Explorer had an optical digital output for pass-thru conversion from USB digital audio to a standard Toslink connection, which can be used by an external DAC.


----------



## yangian

sheldaze said:


> Meridian still has available some reference material on the original Explorer:
> 
> https://www.meridian-audio.com/support/personal-audio-support/explorer/
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you! Cool!


----------



## yangian

Sorry, have another question. Is Medirian Director DAC even better than Explorer2? 
 Is there anyone have idea of Director/Exploere2 vs Schiit Bifrost, which have similar price?
 Thanks!


----------



## sheldaze

yangian said:


> Sorry, have another question. Is Medirian Director DAC even better than Explorer2?
> Is there anyone have idea of Director/Exploere2 vs Schiit Bifrost, which have similar price?
> Thanks!


 

 You get a lot for your money in the Explorer2 - DAC with dedicated line-out and headphone amplifier. You also get their proprietary streaming technology, MQA, if that ever becomes mainstream - the Director does not have MQA. There's a lot of stuff "stuffed" into the small Explorer2 package. The Director is only a DAC, in a much larger package. And the MSRP was originally $700, so they had money to buy some better parts.
  
 In my opinion, the Director sounds just a little bit better than the Explorer2. For those people who already own a pre-amp/amp or headphone amplifier, and are planning to use the DAC only at home, it makes sense to pay the extra $50 for the Director. It was a much harder sell when it was $700. Compared with the Schiit, well - at that point, I think you have to listen to it with your own ears. I have done back-to-back listening (I own both) and found there were more micro-details on the Schiit Bifrost Uber and more soundstage on the Meridian Director.
  
 To put DACs in perspective, I recently did a comparison between 4 different headphone amplifiers, using the same headphone and the Explorer2 as my DAC. The Explorer2 has such a huge soundstage, I felt it made the comparisons between the amplifiers simpler. At the end of the comparison, I put the "winner" amplifier on my desk and plugged it into my Schiit Bifrost Uber. While I was blown away by the sound of my new favorite amplifier, during the comparison and while using the Explorer2, the difference now back on my desk with the Bifrost wasn't that much.
  
 Explorer2 is a good DAC with other features. Director is a better DAC, but only a DAC. Schiit Bifrost Uber just sounds different, but I would not classify it as better. And I would recommend giving them all a listen - reading through other threads, there are some people who say the Schiit Modi 2 Uber sounds very close to the Schiit Bifrost Uber


----------



## yangian

sheldaze said:


> You get a lot for your money in the Explorer2 - DAC with dedicated line-out and headphone amplifier. You also get their proprietary streaming technology, MQA, if that ever becomes mainstream - the Director does not have MQA. There's a lot of stuff "stuffed" into the small Explorer2 package. The Director is only a DAC, in a much larger package. And the MSRP was originally $700, so they had money to buy some better parts.
> 
> In my opinion, the Director sounds just a little bit better than the Explorer2. For those people who already own a pre-amp/amp or headphone amplifier, and are planning to use the DAC only at home, it makes sense to pay the extra $50 for the Director. It was a much harder sell when it was $700. Compared with the Schiit, well - at that point, I think you have to listen to it with your own ears. I have done back-to-back listening (I own both) and found there were more micro-details on the Schiit Bifrost Uber and more soundstage on the Meridian Director.
> 
> ...


 
 Seems the most impression of explorer 2 for you is soundstage, right? THat's what I care most for DAC. How about soundstage of Director compared to E2?
 BTW, thank you so much for such detailed explanation!


----------



## thaimusic

Thanks sheldaze,
  
 Agreed, should not be an issue, but not sure why Meridian would hold back. If I had a voltage meter I could check the resistance myself--anyone out there able? So nothing secret about it. I've just not seen the spec posted anywhere. And always a bit suspect when manufactures don't post them. And when dealing with line stages it's a good thing to know. Didn't Meridian go from like 5*Ω* on the original Explorer down to .47*Ω *on the headphone out of the E2, so seems like anything's possible. And they post that spec! Just not the fixed output impedence. The Director is indeed a bargain at the moment. Trust the D2 will be out soon and include MQA, which was one of the reasons I chose the E2 over its competitors. I want to try out MQA once Meridian starts putting it into the wild.


----------



## Cha Cha Cha

Hey guys, about this up-sampling business
 Have a Macbook and Amarra HiFi. Can up-sampling be defeated with this setup + Eplorer2?
  
 I actually no longer play content above CD resolution on the go. Would prefer the Explorer2, but will probably go for the Micro Streamer if this one always up-samples.


----------



## sheldaze

cha cha cha said:


> Hey guys, about this up-sampling business
> Have a Macbook and Amarra HiFi. Can up-sampling be defeated with this setup + Eplorer2?
> 
> I actually no longer play content above CD resolution on the go. Would prefer the Explorer2, but will probably go for the Micro Streamer if this one always up-samples.


 
 You can defeat up-sampling with…up-sampling! I don't have Amarra HiFi, but I do have plain Amarra. If I up-sample through the Amarra software, it will bypass some of the Meridian processing, including its up-sampling. It definitely makes for a different sound versus the CD resolution full-processed by Meridian sound.
  
 In short though, the answer is no.


----------



## Cha Cha Cha

sheldaze said:


> You can defeat up-sampling with…up-sampling! I don't have Amarra HiFi, but I do have plain Amarra. If I up-sample through the Amarra software, it will bypass some of the Meridian processing, including its up-sampling. It definitely makes for a different sound versus the CD resolution full-processed by Meridian sound.
> 
> In short though, the answer is no.


 
 Got it, thanks


----------



## Click

Frontpage review of Explorer²:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/meridian-explorer-2/reviews/13982


----------



## elitico

Hi
  
 I have almost decided to buy a Explorer 2. I just wonder how the DAC is as a standalone DAC in it's price range and what cable you guys are using to connect it to the 2-channel amplifier. What would be a nice level to start with? I do not want to give that much money out, but at the same time not hold the DAC back because of a crappy cable.
  
 Cheers


----------



## sheldaze

elitico said:


> Hi
> 
> I have almost decided to buy a Explorer 2. I just wonder how the DAC is as a standalone DAC in it's price range and what cable you guys are using to connect it to the 2-channel amplifier. What would be a nice level to start with? I do not want to give that much money out, but at the same time not hold the DAC back because of a crappy cable.
> 
> Cheers


 

 True a crappy cable can degrade the sound. But I wouldn't go overboard either:
  
http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-109300-6-Feet-Stereo-Plated/dp/B00847Q64A/ref=sr_1_2
  
 The above was significant upgrade over what I had lying around the house (no idea where my original cable was from). The link may take you to the 6-foot model in white, but I bought the shortest cable and in black. See - you have color options 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh, and I really like the Explorer2 as just a DAC. When feeding my JDS Labs Element into HD650 headphones, there really was not much of a sonic gain to be had by plugging into my Bifrost Uber. The sound of the Explorer2 is _that_ good.


----------



## elitico

Nice, the performance sounds very promising.
  
 At first I was planning on buying this cable: http://www.amazon.co.uk/KabelDirekt-Adapter-Cable-3-5mm-Male/dp/B00FQK4QCM/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1442277764&sr=8-9&keywords=kabeldirekt+3.5
  
 Then I read this: http://www.stereophile.com/content/entry-level-34-page-2#7ZxKhhgsMTPQAdVr.97
  
 Then I naturally started to wonder if I shouldn't atleast buy Audioquests Golden Gates.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or is it just crazy money? Read somewhere that they even recommend Audioquests Big Sur for the Explorer 2, it cost almost half of the Explorer though...


----------



## sheldaze

I'm going to venture a little (perhaps a long ways) off topic. But I feel there's nothing _that_ wrong with going with upgraded cables. The thing is this - you don't want to be listening to your headphone rig, and thinking to yourself, did you make a mistake with your cables. We all know there's a point of diminishing returns, such that a cable costing $1000 (if it is truly better) is not going to sound any better than a cable costing $100 - our ears simply have limits. But the point at which you a no longer _hear_ the change is a very personal decision.
  
 Some of the upgrades are real (perceptible in double-blind tests), which is why I like picking a baseline like Monoprice. But the upgrades beyond basic good construction, real or imagined, are all up to personal taste. Go for it, but don't go broke going for it


----------



## dafos58

After reading the review and "Googling" bought the Explorer 2. I got an Audio Quest cable (forest) for free with it. Just tried it for today, and like it a lot. The sound is very open, clean and clear. With the Oppo PM1,  it's a wonderful couple.  Instrument separation is great, so let the cold months begin, this will keep me warm!


----------



## yuvalg9

Hello,
  
 I didn't listen to the Explorer 2 but I did listen to the Dragonfly 1.2, and it was a great disapointment. From what I have read so far, the Explorer 2 is in a league of its own. Not only does it decode MQA, but it is also equipped with an "Apodising Filter", which greatly improves the playback of RBCD file (.ALAC, .FLAC, .WAV) and even MP3 files! And all of this costs $299 in the US!


----------



## sheldaze

yuvalg9 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I didn't listen to the Explorer 2 but I did listen to the Dragonfly 1.2, and it was a great disapointment. From what I have read so far, the Explorer 2 is in a league of its own. Not only does it decode MQA, but it is also equipped with an "Apodising Filter", which greatly improves the playback of RBCD file (.ALAC, .FLAC, .WAV) and even MP3 files! And all of this costs $299 in the US!


 
 I assume you are looking for a particular sound or for a setup to match with a particular headphone you already own. The more specifics you provide, the more helpful the headphone community can be!
  
 In my past, the AudioQuest DragonFly 1.2 was not a disappointment. The Explorer2 was certainly an upgrade! However I am much more concerned with what about the DragonFly you disliked? Say for example, you were using a HiFiMan HE-6 headphone - then both the DragonFly and Explorer2 would be a disappointment:
  

What headphones are you using?
What setup did you use before the DragonFly?
What did you find to be disappointing with regards to the DragonFly "upgrade"?


----------



## slowdown5646

I have the original Explorer and I thought it was a pretty good product but I found to be much better paired with an Objective2 amplifier (which also had no hiss in comparison to somewhat on the Explorer). I wanted to ditch the Objective2 and have a fully portable USB powered DAC/amp that is on the same or better level, is there a big improvement in the amp section of the Explorer 2? I was looking at the iFi micro DAC2/iDSD as well though they have features I don't need and are less portable (and more expensive). Currently using Westone ES5 earphones.


----------



## yangian

slowdown5646 said:


> I have the original Explorer and I thought it was a pretty good product but I found to be much better paired with an Objective2 amplifier (which also had no hiss in comparison to somewhat on the Explorer).


 
 I have also a Explorer 1. I found it's very good as a DAC. I paired it with an tube amplifier from Taobao to drive my HD 600, I'm very satisfied with the sound. It's much better than my another budgeted, though renowned DAC/amp. from Taobao. From my research, it seems Explorer 2 improved limited as a DAC.
 I want update the DAC in the future. I want a desktop DAC. It's basically only for HD600. I just wonder anyone here can give me some suggestions?


----------



## sheldaze

slowdown5646 said:


> I have the original Explorer and I thought it was a pretty good product but I found to be much better paired with an Objective2 amplifier (which also had no hiss in comparison to somewhat on the Explorer). I wanted to ditch the Objective2 and have a fully portable USB powered DAC/amp that is on the same or better level, is there a big improvement in the amp section of the Explorer 2? I was looking at the iFi micro DAC2/iDSD as well though they have features I don't need and are less portable (and more expensive). Currently using Westone ES5 earphones.


 
 I agree that the Explorer2 upgrade is limited to the DAC, with the improved proprietary Meridian processing techniques. However I also would state that the lowered output impedance makes the Explorer2 pair better with lower impedance headphones. I'm not familiar with the Westone ES5 earphones - if these are low impedance, they will do better with the Explorer2. However there is a cost delta, which must be considered. Most folks were able to snag an Explorer (version 1) for around $150, while the Explorer2 is twice that cost. Unless you use the amp for low impedance headphones, the upgrade is not worth the cost. You may want to stick with your external amplifier.
  


yangian said:


> I have also a Explorer 1. I found it's very good as a DAC. I paired it with an tube amplifier from Taobao to drive my HD 600, I'm very satisfied with the sound. It's much better than my another budgeted, though renowned DAC/amp. from Taobao. From my research, it seems Explorer 2 improved limited as a DAC.
> I want update the DAC in the future. I want a desktop DAC. It's basically only for HD600. I just wonder anyone here can give me some suggestions?


 
 There are other USB DAC, in the similar price range as the Explorer2 - none exactly match the DAC section. The LH Labs Geek Out V2 is a very detailed DAC and plenty capable amp. I personally did not find it as lush, but your mileage may vary. The Apogee Groove mates very well with the high impedance load of the HD600. Though I like the DAC and do find it fairly lush, I still think there is better detail in the Explorer2. CEntrance has a DAC soon to be released, which may provide a third option. As it is soon to be released, I have no comments on the sound signature.
  
 Sorry that I cannot fully recommend another amp. I love the sound signature of the Explorer2, and have not found an amp with its signature and just more power.


----------



## yangian

sheldaze said:


> I agree that the Explorer2 upgrade is limited to the DAC, with the improved proprietary Meridian processing techniques. However I also would state that the lowered output impedance makes the Explorer2 pair better with lower impedance headphones. I'm not familiar with the Westone ES5 earphones - if these are low impedance, they will do better with the Explorer2. However there is a cost delta, which must be considered. Most folks were able to snag an Explorer (version 1) for around $150, while the Explorer2 is twice that cost. Unless you use the amp for low impedance headphones, the upgrade is not worth the cost. You may want to stick with your external amplifier.
> 
> There are other USB DAC, in the similar price range as the Explorer2 - none exactly match the DAC section. The LH Labs Geek Out V2 is a very detailed DAC and plenty capable amp. I personally did not find it as lush, but your mileage may vary. The Apogee Groove mates very well with the high impedance load of the HD600. Though I like the DAC and do find it fairly lush, I still think there is better detail in the Explorer2. CEntrance has a DAC soon to be released, which may provide a third option. As it is soon to be released, I have no comments on the sound signature.
> 
> Sorry that I cannot fully recommend another amp. I love the sound signature of the Explorer2, and have not found an amp with its signature and just more power.


 
 Thank you, Sheld. I do not want to get another portable DAC. I want a desktop one. I saw you have Bifrost. How about it compared to Explorer 2? Any experience of Modi 2 Uber? Thakn you!


----------



## sheldaze

yangian said:


> Thank you, Sheld. I do not want to get another portable DAC. I want a desktop one. I saw you have Bifrost. How about it compared to Explorer 2? Any experience of Modi 2 Uber? Thakn you!


 

 Apples and oranges. I should state up front that these are my opinions! Your ears, your gears may vary. I did a listening test comparing a few headphone amplifiers I owned - basically the winner was what I would keep and the other three I would sell. I used the Explorer2 to make the comparison. So I heard it connected to all my amps, and fell in love with the sound through one of the amplifiers. When the comparison was done, I switched back to my Bifrost.
  
 Long story short, I could go either way - Bifrost or Explorer2. Both are fine DACs in different ways. The Bifrost did not sound vastly better than the Explorer2. Would be very interested to hear how the Modi 2 Uber sounds. I've heard it may be comparable to the Bifrost. I am keeping my Bifrost for future upgrades


----------



## yangian

sheldaze said:


> Apples and oranges. I should state up front that these are my opinions! Your ears, your gears may vary. I did a listening test comparing a few headphone amplifiers I owned - basically the winner was what I would keep and the other three I would sell. I used the Explorer2 to make the comparison. So I heard it connected to all my amps, and fell in love with the sound through one of the amplifiers. When the comparison was done, I switched back to my Bifrost.
> 
> Long story short, I could go either way - Bifrost or Explorer2. Both are fine DACs in different ways. The Bifrost did not sound vastly better than the Explorer2. Would be very interested to hear how the Modi 2 Uber sounds. I've heard it may be comparable to the Bifrost. I am keeping my Bifrost for future upgrades


 





 Understand. Thank you!


----------



## RyuX84

I love my Meridian Explorer 2.. I also own the Audioquest Dragonfly and tried them both with my Shure SE846. The Meridian Explorer 2 adds more precision to the IEM's and i think it is a very good DAC for the price. I also use it for audio production (with the ASIO drivers) and had no issues.


----------



## Rozeqloud

Im intriqued
  
 im reading an article over at beyond high resolution .
  
 Im near pulling the trigger on a new DAC , maybe the Teac UD503 then i hear of MQA
  
 What i read so far is that one can still use their DAC , all id need is an MQA decoder somewhere in the
  
 chain if i want to play MQA .
  
 If so thats great news as i ve waited too long for DACs and capabilities always changing before i buy one lol
  
  
 So could i still play MQA as MQA with a MQA decoder through another DAC (Ie UD 503 ) .
  
  
 Cheers


----------



## sheldaze

rozeqloud said:


> Im intriqued
> 
> im reading an article over at beyond high resolution .
> 
> ...


 
 I think I understand what you are saying - the end result of MQA is nothing more than PCM of a higher resolution. So if a box could digitally output (in either COAX or Toslink format) the final PCM data, you'd be set!
  
 Only I suspect you are combining the two generations of Meridian Explorer, the original Explorer and this newer version Explorer 2. The original version of the Explorer took music from USB input and had three options for output:
  

Headphone amplified
Line output
Toslink digital output
  
 This newer version of the Explorer 2 has only line-output and headphone output. There is no digital pass-thru output from the Explorer 2, which is the only version to date capable of decoding MQA.
  
 Sorry


----------



## Rozeqloud

Thank you
  
 So to be clear , if i buy a DAC now Ie Teac ud 503 , i still should be able to use a transport/decoder of MQA and send it decoded to the DAC and play
  
 in MQA resolution ?
  
 I want a DAC now and would hate to wait any longer for changing technologies
  
 Cheers


----------



## sheldaze

I would suggest going ahead and buying your DAC for two reasons:
  

First, MQA simply has not taken off as yet. I've personally been waiting the past year to see if it would be adapted as part of an existing streaming service, such as Tidal. I have not seen this as yet. Also the number of products available today is quite few. The Explorer 2 is likely the only reasonably priced product, with nowhere close to the feature set of your Teac. I just don't see any evidence of MQA becoming a major standard soon.
Second, if it does become more widely adopted, it would still likely require something proprietary from Meridian or another high-end brand. If they do it correctly, they'll produce a decoder, which will be compatible with all PCM DAC (i.e. your existing DAC). If they do it in a more proprietary way, it would require a purchase for something not yet (or likely soon) available.
  
 Simply, there's a lot of conjecture on how this technology will be implemented. I'd suggest enjoying your music today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Happy listening!


----------



## Rozeqloud

Thanks for that
  
 Just trying to decide between Teac UD 503 and Sim audio 280 D
  
 Cheers


----------



## Rocker UK

I have been thinking about DACs for a while as I use both an iMac and MacBook Pro.  I was considering the Meridian Explorer 2 for the MB and the Fostex HP-A4 for the iMac.  I have a couple of questions:
  
 1 - Is the ME2 good enough to use with both meaning that I wouldn't need the Fostex?
  
 2 - Which of the two are considered better - Fostex or Meridian.  For the iMac, if I don't just use the ME2, I want a desktop with optical input - any better options than the Fostex?
  
 3 - I'll be buying a new MacBook next year and believe that the DACs in the new ones are pretty good - would I need an ME2 with an MBP?
  
 Thank you.


----------



## sheldaze

Is Meridian considered off the shelf?
 I thought it would be in the same category as of DAC makers such as TotalDAC, MSB, Soekris Module, PS Audio, Chord, Metrum, DCS, and Meitner?


----------



## biggysmalls

Is the Meridian Explorer powerful enough on the amp side to drive a *HE-400i*? How does the ME2 compare with the original ME? 
  
 Thanks


----------



## AitchKay

I'm using the explorer2 with Oppo PM-3s, it's fine but today I added a Fiio A3 ( borrowed ) and the difference was quite remarkable. From what I can see the HE-400i ( 35ohms 93db ) are just a little bit harder to drive ( not much tho ) - the Explorer2 has the ability to sound awsome but my experience with the additional amp has opened my eyes ( and ears ) quite a bit.


----------



## yangian

I have E1, and to be honest, I always use it with another amplifier. Actually when E1 line out with an amplifier, it's much better than Modi 1. However, its HO is not bad at all, and I belive E2 improved a lot of HO.


----------



## biggysmalls

aitchkay said:


> I'm using the explorer2 with Oppo PM-3s, it's fine but today I added a Fiio A3 ( borrowed ) and the difference was quite remarkable. From what I can see the HE-400i ( 35ohms 93db ) are just a little bit harder to drive ( not much tho ) - the Explorer2 has the ability to sound awsome but my experience with the additional amp has opened my eyes ( and ears ) quite a bit.



Thanks! I'm now looking into getting a separate amp (Schiit Magni 2), and it's good to know ME1 is still awesome as a dac, so I think I'll keep it as the dac in the chain, especially when the Modi isn't that great.


----------



## peterinvan

I have my explorer2 DAC all set up and waiting.

Many of us bought the Explorer2 for the MQA experience, and are impatient.

The only MQA album I could find today is a single offering on 2L for $24. Hopefully we get more from Tidal or downloads with this week's CES announcements


----------



## sheldaze

peterinvan said:


> I have my explorer2 DAC all set up and waiting.
> 
> Many of us bought the Explorer2 for the MQA experience, and are impatient.
> 
> The only MQA album I could find today is a single offering on 2L for $24. Hopefully we get more from Tidal or downloads with this week's CES announcements


 
 What is the album, and what is 2L?
 I've had the Explorer2 for a year now, and have yet to validate it can play MQA. I would at least like to validate the capability.


----------



## peterinvan

sheldaze said:


> What is the album, and what is 2L?
> I've had the Explorer2 for a year now, and have yet to validate it can play MQA. I would at least like to validate the capability.



 


First MQA download:

Carl Nielsen Piano Music (2015 remaster MQA)


https://shop.klicktrack.com/2l/468051


----------



## peterinvan

EXPLORER 2 NEEDS UPGRADE?

http://www.stereophile.com/comment/555605#comment-555605

Looks like people are speculating about needing an upgrade to the Explorer 2.

COME ON... Meridian... speak up. NO MORE VAPORWARE!


----------



## peterinvan

Just downloaded this track from 2L.   *Bjørn Morten Christophersen: Oak & Mayfly* in 24/96 and MQA.  $6 downloads
  
 https://shop.klicktrack.com/2l/
  
 24/96 is 152Kb
  
 MQA is 85Kb
  
 Listening thru Foobar2000 > iFi IUSB > Jitterbug > Meridian Explorer2 > EL84 tube amp > Mission V63 towers.
  
 I am disappointed that the MQA green light did not show on the Explorer2.
  
 The MQA version is playing at 44.1 Khz.
  
 I cannot hear any difference between these two tracks. 
  
 P.S.
 Also downloaded a track from MEZZOTINTS.  Nice SQ, but no MQA light on Explorer.


----------



## AitchKay

From Wifihifi at CES
  
 "Other hardware providers that have announced MQA products include Mytek, Onkyo, Pioneer and of course Meridian. Several enthusiast brands are joining the list, including Berkeley Audio, dCS, Ixion and Kripton.
 MQA says several streaming services will start offering MQA content in 2016, including 7digital, HQM (Japan), Onkyo Music and TIDAL."

 Personally I'm starting to think that the Explorer2 is getting a bit left-behind, the DAC ( according to my ears ) is absolutely brilliant but the amp is under-powered. May well let mine go in favour of, oh I don't know, HA-2, Mojo or whatever and get an mqa decoder should it ever gain any traction.


----------



## AitchKay

Chaconne opus 32 (1916) MQA Stereo76.32 MB

 Just Downloaded this from 2L, also appears ( from E2 point of view ) to be 16bit 44.1    ( only one light lit - white ) ( foobar 1.3.9 and jRiver MC 21 )


----------



## peterinvan

CES news...
  
_...from a technical point of view we can confirm the Tidal/MQA service works. Here at CES Unveiled there was a working demo on a Mac laptop through the MQA-enabled Meridian Explorer 2 DAC and headphones, with MQA music files provided via music label 2L on Tidal._
  
 Does anyone have a clue how to stream MQA tracks on Tidal?


----------



## peterinvan

Downloaded 3 tracks from 2L
  
 I am using the Meridian USB2 ASIO drivers in Foobar2000.
 Windows DAC properties are set to "no enhancements" and "Exclusive".
 Latest Meridian drivers: WINDOWS DRIVER V1.68_19 November 3, 2015

 When playing 24/96 two lights are on. 24/196 shows three lights.
  
 I believe the first light is supposed to turn green to indicate MQA processing?


----------



## AitchKay

I've just spoken with Meridian - it goes something like this :
  
 Whilst the E2 is MQA capable it will require a firmware update to exploit this ability. This update is not expected for, at least, the next couple of months - which ( I am told ) is sort-of when we can expect to see MQA content becoming more widely available.


----------



## mordicai

Wow, if thats true it,s a bad start for Meridian. Ive downloaded 2L MQA albums; Ordered a mini to rca adapter from Bluejeans; and just placed an order for an Explorer 2. When I read your post that my ability to use this stuff  is months away, I'm pretty angry. I've been conned and mislead by Meridian. What a dumb way to introduce this technology, by misinforming your customers.  It would be nice if Meridian cared enough about their customers to monitor this web site and respond to this


----------



## AitchKay

I bought mine almost a year ago and have been waiting to hear this magical MQA stuff, another couple of months won't kill me. On the up side I have had an absolutely brilliant DAC to play with ( just a shame it needs more power than my poor ol' HTC M8 can give it ). MQA or no MQA it has earned a place in my living room system purely on the quality of its sound with currently available formats - the power issue as a portable device is a bit of a disappointment tho and I'm not one for carrying a man-bag full of cables, batteries, phone etc so will prob pick-up a HA-2 for out-and-about.
 I must admit to being a bit narked when I downloaded an MQA file and found ( as others ) that things didn't go smoothly - hence the call to Meridian. I understand your view entirely - maybe an email to Meridian might help "focus" their attention on the required update aye - It'll all work out in the end.


----------



## LeeInLeith

I purchased the Explorer2 as soon as I saw that 2L was selling MQA tracks. I bought one album in MQA format and was eager to hear this revolution in sound. Like others I have experienced the "no green or blue light" on the Explorer2 and this morning in a telephone conversation with Meridian was indeed informed that since they have devolved MQA into a separate company, Meridian is now in the same position as other companies and needs to implement a security key to enable MQA authentication. I was told they hoped it to take a matter of weeks before the firmware was going to be available. This seems to be a long time to me, considering that I was also told the keys were provided to Meridian at Christmas time. They are, in fact, the company that developed MQA and should, you would think, be prepared to implement the technology without any delay. I also pointed out that their own website still advertises the Explorer2 with "*This product is MQA-ready" *written at the the top of the description of the Explorer2. Clearly it is not.* *I was told they were in discussion about what to do about that. Luckily, I have purchased this through Amazon and they have a one month return policy, so I'm going to hang on the the Explorer2 for a couple weeks to see if Meridian can get their act together.


----------



## mordicai

I wrote directly to 2L  and expressed my bit of displeasure at 2L and Meridian for falsely claiming that the Explorer was ready to go for MQA. I have many 2L albums and think 2L is by far the best engineered stuff around. Morton got back to me, which I thought was very kind and said he is trying to get an answer.I have no problem waiting for how ever long it talks. I do however have a big problem with being lied to about MQA availability. What an incredibly stupid way to introduce a new product!


----------



## mordicai

What I don't need is another Dac. What I need, and want  I thought I bought is an  MQA decoder. I also bought music files that I can't play, Its quite a mess now. It would seem there are forces at play preventing the release of this technology. I can't really see myself spending $ 25.00 again on a non MQA album. An ominous silence from MQA and Meridian ???


----------



## mordicai

FYI..... Ive been told at least two more weeks


----------



## Winterwolf

Here is the mail I got from 2L:
  
 "Hi WW! Your Meridian would need a firmware update for the MQA to light up on the Explorer. "
  
 - I hope you are right with two weeks....
  
 --WW


----------



## Winterwolf

...and now from Meridian Product support:
  
 Hello WW:
 
We’re busy working on it. We have recently be given the full release of the MQA decoding libraries. Our Engineering team is currently working on integrating these libraries into our software for testing in advance of full production release in the coming months. 
 
As you can imagine, we are keen to provide customers in your position access to the MQA tracks which are now appearing. We’ll keep this enquiry on record so we can inform of relevant developments.
 
Regards,


----------



## AitchKay

"in advance of full production release in the coming months."     Ooooer, looks like another couple of months wait then. I must admit that I was more than a little ...... well lets just politely say very very cross when I received the following condescending piece of "fob me off like an idiot" :
  
  
Thanks for taking the time to get in touch with us.
 
We hope that you have been enjoying your Explorer 2, it gives a great insight into the music, we are proud of its very high level of performance on all content.
 
The hardware in our Explorer 2 is indeed MQA ready and will be able to decode the full production released MQA files.
 
MQA have recently released the full production libraries to its licensees (one of which being Meridian) which allows us to create a free of charge firmware update that will allow you to enjoy these files on your Explorer 2.
 
The wording ‘ready’ is used by many manufacturers when talking about an as yet unavailable format, to inform their customers that the product will support the future format. Remember the ‘HD Ready’ logo on HD televisions that were available before any HD video content became available? It is the same with 4K televisions, many of which will require a firmware update when Sky Television and 4k Blu Ray content become available
 
Until the final specification of MQA was locked down, it has been impossible for any manufacturer to offer this firmware update, as it was dependant on receiving the MQA libraries so that the code could be written. Rest assured, the Explorer 2 is fully MQA ready, there will be details available of the firmware update as soon as the firmware has been fully tested and released by our engineering team.
 
We hope that this helps to answer your questions, if there is anything else we can assist with please let us know.
 
Kind regards,
 
*Barry Sheldrick*
 Director of Sales
 Meridian Audio Ltd


----------



## peterinvan

aitchkay said:


> "in advance of full production release in the coming months."     Ooooer, looks like another couple of months wait then. I must admit that I was more than a little ...... well lets just politely say very very cross when I received the following condescending piece of "fob me off like an idiot" :
> 
> 
> [COLOR=1F497D]Thanks for taking the time to get in touch with us.[/color]
> ...





If Meridian has a working MQA decoder for these demos, why all the talk of "only recently receiving the necessary software" to update the firmware in the Explorer2 and other DACs?

Anyone else curious why it is taking so long?

Are the other players in the game holding up the release?

E.G. other DAC manufacturers wanting to play level with MQA capable release dates, record lables still reluctant to hand over master tapes?


----------



## LeeInLeith

It does smell of something fishy. A week or two max would make some sense, but months to implement software that just gives enabling permission to hardware that is still being advertised as "READY," does sound like they are not really being very forthcoming with the truth. It sounds like something else is holding this up, especially since it's over a year since this technology was demonstrated at CES 2015.  I bought this specifically for the MQA as I already have two other DACs that do, in fact, sound better with standard Redbook files. MQA really better sound A LOT better, or Meridian will have a lot of egg on its face.


----------



## mordicai

Ive cancelled by Explorer 2 order. If the first thing a company does with a product release is run a con on prospective buyers, they lost me.  What is it about Sales Product Managers that their mother never taught them to tell the truth? I'm sure there will be lots of hardware released with MQA aboard, but I won't be buying Meridian.


----------



## Click

mordicai said:


> Ive cancelled by Explorer 2 order. If the first thing a company does with a product release is run a con on prospective buyers, they lost me.  What is it about Sales Product Managers that their mother never taught them to tell the truth? I'm sure there will be lots of hardware released with MQA aboard, but I won't be buying Meridian.


 
 LOL what? First off, how is Meridian Explorer² a con? Everyone knew that MQA is a brand new technology and wasn't ready yet. It will be ready soon, by this year, and will be available for Explorer². If you're not patient enough for MQA's release, that's your own fault.
  
 Secondly, Explorer² is a great portable DAC and amp. I bought it mainly for the small form factor and the quality of the DAC. MQA is just icing on the cake. 
  
 Some of you people are really dramatic and getting up in arms about a non-issue. Go out and buy another MQA DAC right now if you're mad that Meridian² doesn't have the drivers for it yet... oh wait, you can't.


----------



## yangian

click said:


> LOL what? First off, how is Meridian Explorer² a con? Everyone knew that MQA is a brand new technology and wasn't ready yet. It will be ready soon, by this year, and will be available for Explorer². If you're not patient enough for MQA's release, that's your own fault.
> 
> Secondly, Explorer² is a great portable DAC and amp. I bought it mainly for the small form factor and the quality of the DAC. MQA is just icing on the cake.
> 
> Some of you people are really dramatic and getting up in arms about a non-issue. Go out and buy another MQA DAC right now if you're mad that Meridian² doesn't have the drivers for it yet... oh wait, you can't.


 
 Well said


----------



## mordicai

I bought  MQA albums, ordered cables and order an explorer2 becasure I read on their web site that the Explorer 2 was MQA Ready. When I found out that was not true I felt like I had been conned so that Meridian could have a big day at CES. Sorry your so upset that I don't see things your way.


----------



## Click

mordicai said:


> I bought  MQA albums, ordered cables and order an explorer2 becasure I read on their web site that the Explorer 2 was MQA Ready. When I found out that was not true I felt like I had been conned so that Meridian could have a big day at CES. Sorry your so upset that I don't see things your way.


 
 I'm not the one upset, you are. I'm perfectly happy with my Explorer². I'm just stating facts here. You're the one upset and angry you've been "conned" by Meridian somehow and have lashed out in this thread, overreacted, and canceled your order. Sorry you didn't do proper research into products and new technology first, before placing orders and buying products.


----------



## AitchKay

I'm sorta with Click on this one. As I've said previously - another couple of months won't kill me (and yes it is a very transparent and neutral Dac in a very portable package). 
I think that now "some" MQA stuff is available those of us who have the E2 want to hear what all the fuss is about (even if choice of media is currently SEVERELY limited). 
I suppose my take on it is that Meridian have created the noise and fuss around this technology and indeed demoed it to apparently high acclaim but they have dropped the ball *badly* from a PR point of view with their clients who have invested in the tech and now want to hear it.


----------



## Kamil21

mordicai said:


> I bought  MQA albums, ordered cables and order an explorer2 becasure I read on their web site that the Explorer 2 was MQA Ready. When I found out that was not true I felt like I had been conned so that Meridian could have a big day at CES. Sorry your so upset that I don't see things your way.




Me too. A year ago I bought the Explorer2 after listening to the device at a showroom with demo MQA content. 

The sales man never told me that when MQA content does come out (as in 2L) that I would need an upgrade.

I emailed them and never received a reply. This is also a PR Snafu. Meridian can't even give us a date on when any firmware upgrade would be available. Nothing on their website either. Not good. ☹️


----------



## sheldaze

^ I too have been waiting for a year. In that time, I used the Explorer2 a few times, learned a lot about USB, used it as a DAC for amplifier selection, wrote a couple of reviews with the Explorer2 as a baseline reference. It's been quite a utility for me!
  
 But I've moved on. It now just sits in the box. I'd like to hear MQA - that's all.


----------



## mordicai

Enjoy your day Click.


----------



## Noobzilla

Wow people fighting over MQA support. I suppose I'd be upset to buy something that says "--- Ready," but not actually support it yet. Although it is also not Meridian's fault since they did say it will be a future addition when I bought it many many months ago. Still using and enjoying it.
  
 Quote:


sheldaze said:


> ^ I too have been waiting for a year. In that time, I used the Explorer2 a few times, learned a lot about USB, used it as a DAC for amplifier selection, wrote a couple of reviews with the Explorer2 as a baseline reference. It's been quite a utility for me!
> 
> But I've moved on. It now just sits in the box. I'd like to hear MQA - that's all.


 
  
 What DAC do you use now? Oh by the way, I finally got the Oppo PM3 loaner last week and you're right about it vs Denon. The size of the PM3 is nice and barely fit my ears, but I still prefer the sound of my Denon when it comes to bass. Any luck finding a portable version of Denon? I think you have D2000 if I remember correctly.


----------



## sheldaze

noobzilla said:


> What DAC do you use now? Oh by the way, I finally got the Oppo PM3 loaner last week and you're right about it vs Denon. The size of the PM3 is nice and barely fit my ears, but I still prefer the sound of my Denon when it comes to bass. Any luck finding a portable version of Denon? I think you have D2000 if I remember correctly.


 
 Long time! How goes?
  
 D2000 became TH-X00 became - well I've given up on portable with a nice sound like the Denon. I just wanted comfortable, so I run a Chord Mojo into an Audeze EL-8C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I've also been sucked into the Schiit Multiverse for home use


----------



## GreenBow

I have the ME and just opened a Chord Mojo. Ouch! It does emphasise though how rich and tonally gorgeous the ME is.


----------



## yangian

greenbow said:


> I have the ME and just opened a Chord Mojo. Ouch! It does emphasise though how rich and tonally gorgeous the ME is.


 
 So you mean original Explorer is not worse at all than Mojo?


----------



## GreenBow

Sorry I didn't mean to mislead. I only recently started using the Mojo. I think I made this comment before I allowed much at all, if any burn in on the Mojo. I will update soon if anyone is really interested.
  
 The Meridian Explorer has a rich, deep, tone.  The Mojo does detail, insight, and organisation better. The Mojo seems to be getting tonally better though. However I have stopped A-B testing with these two DACs for a short while. I am listening to and adjusting to the Mojo. Soon I intend to revert to using the Meridian to see how it sounds, once Mojo acclimatised. Just giving the Mojo some more burn-in time first.
  
 Initial impressions though was that the ME was a reasonable contest.


----------



## yangian

greenbow said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to mislead. I only recently started using the Mojo. I think I made this comment before I allowed much at all, if any burn in on the Mojo. I will update soon if anyone is really interested.
> 
> The Meridian Explorer has a rich, deep, tone.  The Mojo does detail, insight, and organisation better. The Mojo seems to be getting tonally better though. However I have stopped A-B testing with these two DACs for a short while. I am listening to and adjusting to the Mojo. Soon I intend to revert to using the Meridian to see how it sounds, once Mojo acclimatised. Just giving the Mojo some more burn-in time first.
> 
> Initial impressions though was that the ME was a reasonable contest.


 
  
 Yeah, I just found ME is much better than those budgeted DAC like Modi 1. The problem of ME is its amplifier part. But when line out with a good enough amplifier, it works much better than its value! So if it's clos eto Mojo, I don't feel any surprise.


----------



## GreenBow

yangian said:


> Yeah, I just found ME is much better than those budgeted DAC like Modi 1. The problem of ME is its amplifier part. But when line out with a good enough amplifier, it works much better than its value! So if it's clos eto Mojo, I don't feel any surprise.


 
 The Explorer is a good DAC and I think it gets unfairly criticised. I was reading Jude's reviews page some time ago, and he uses it as his portable DAC of choice. Being when a small DAC is needed that is. He said the Chord Hugo is his reference portable DAC.
  
 I have not heard the Explorer 2. Nor read any comparisons.
  
 If I was to pick one area where the Mojo bests the Explorer it's this. The soundstage while not necessarily bigger does something unusual. I think the Explorer somehow focuses in the centre just a little where vocals are. Whereas the Mojo has an even focus, and I hear stuff that the Explorer plays but I never noticed. The Mojo does other stuff better, but I really need more time comparing to be able to difinitively review or compare.
  
 The Mojo is getting warmer sound as it burns-in. As did the Explorer.
  
 Ayway a bit off topic, sorry to digress.


----------



## yangian

greenbow said:


> The Explorer is a good DAC and I think it gets unfairly criticised. I was reading Jude's reviews page some time ago, and he uses it as his portable DAC of choice. Being when a small DAC is needed that is. He said the Chord Hugo is his reference portable DAC.
> 
> I have not heard the Explorer 2. Nor read any comparisons.
> 
> ...


 
 Do you think ME has a bigger soundstage? To be honest, The obvious best area of ME is its soundstage. It's obvious larger than like Modi 1. While, Mojo should sound better according to its price and size. I think it's better to compare Mojo to Director. I have Director, and though I never AB them, but obviously no very big difference.


----------



## pocketmoon

yangian said:


> Yeah, I just found ME is much better than those budgeted DAC like Modi 1. The problem of ME is its amplifier part. But when line out with a good enough amplifier, it works much better than its value! So if it's clos eto Mojo, I don't feel any surprise.



Any specific recomendations on AMP level?
Tried ME+o2 and it was actually *worser* than ME+nothing
(Using HD600 headphones, difference is really noticible)


----------



## Noobzilla

Been too spoiled by my E2 that I get disappointed listening straight off my phone. Sadly, my phone has some problem when used with the E2. I get some quick static sound every minute or so with it.  *Cry* First world problem <.<
  
 Decided to try it again and still getting the same static noise. It only happens to my phone because I tried it with my cousin's and we have the same phone model. Also works fine with my bro's phone, which is different. DAMMIT PHONE!!!


----------



## Noobzilla

sheldaze said:


> Long time! How goes?
> 
> D2000 became TH-X00 became - well I've given up on portable with a nice sound like the Denon. I just wanted comfortable, so I run a Chord Mojo into an Audeze EL-8C
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oooo nice gear you have! I'm still wanting something portable. Bagging my D600 with a headphone case takes almost half my bag space and a bit too big to wear and walk around with >.<
  
 Has anyone here tried the Oppo HA2 and compared it to E2?


----------



## sheldaze

noobzilla said:


> Been too spoiled by my E2 that I get disappointed listening straight off my phone. Sadly, my phone has some problem when used with the E2. I get some quick static sound every minute or so with it.  *Cry* First world problem <.<
> 
> Decided to try it again and still getting the same static noise. It only happens to my phone because I tried it with my cousin's and we have the same phone model. Also works fine with my bro's phone, which is different. DAMMIT PHONE!!!


 
 I don't use my phone, but I've read that a lot of phone issues are related to all the antenna running in the phone. If you can, you might try airplane mode to see if the sound improves. This will be an issue even if you have a Chord Mojo or an Oppo HA2.
  


noobzilla said:


> Oooo nice gear you have! I'm still wanting something portable. Bagging my D600 with a headphone case takes almost half my bag space and a bit too big to wear and walk around with >.<
> 
> Has anyone here tried the Oppo HA2 and compared it to E2?


 
 Speaking of the Oppo, I have not heard it. But I did follow the threads a while back because it piqued my interest. It uses a vastly different DAC implementation than does the Meridian. Oppo does a really good job with the implementation (so I have read) - comparable to the Geek products (I had the Geek Out V2). But the sound is still quite a bit different from the Explorer products. So I would suggest you don't buy unheard - at least without a return policy in mind, in case you decide not to keep it. You might really like it - the sound should open up relative to the Explorer! But you might also find the details a little tiring over a longer listening session.
  
 And it's strange - Oppo has loaner programs for their headphones but not for the portable product.


----------



## Noobzilla

sheldaze said:


> I don't use my phone, but I've read that a lot of phone issues are related to all the antenna running in the phone. If you can, you might try airplane mode to see if the sound improves. This will be an issue even if you have a Chord Mojo or an Oppo HA2.
> 
> Speaking of the Oppo, I have not heard it. But I did follow the threads a while back because it piqued my interest. It uses a vastly different DAC implementation than does the Meridian. Oppo does a really good job with the implementation (so I have read) - comparable to the Geek products (I had the Geek Out V2). But the sound is still quite a bit different from the Explorer products. So I would suggest you don't buy unheard - at least without a return policy in mind, in case you decide not to keep it. You might really like it - the sound should open up relative to the Explorer! But you might also find the details a little tiring over a longer listening session.
> 
> And it's strange - Oppo has loaner programs for their headphones but not for the portable product.


 
  
 I did try with airplane mode, same thing  
  
 I did suggest them to include the HA-2  I was able to try it a little bit a long time ago when I first started listening to the real stuff, so I was still very new and I don't remember how it sounded like. But even for noob ears, sound quality improvement was easily noticeable. It was also powerful enough to run hard-to-drive headphones like he400, although I didnt 100% analyze the sound quality because wearing it gave me a headache lol.
  
 The E2 at max phone volume is barely enough for me, plus that's with me being considered a low-volume listener (I max out at 44-50 on my laptop's volume and all my friends who have tried my gear went upwards 70-77 <.<). Can't blame the E2 since is not really meant for phone use. Bought it because someone sold them on ebay for $220 brand new and was a no brainer at that price <.< HA2 would be $330 with tax.


----------



## Winterwolf

Hi Winter:
 
Just to let you know that we expect to post the new firmware to the support pages of our website on Thursday 4th February.
 
https://www.meridian-audio.com/support/
 
Regards, 
 
*Des Ford*
Customer Support Manager
 Meridian Audio Ltd
  
 ------------------------------------
  
 Stop the hate, start the love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 --WW


----------



## GreenBow

I was really surprised that there were not more comaprisons of the ME vs the ME2. I'd be interested.
  
 I bougth the Chord Mojo because itseemed too good to be true. After almost two weeks it definitely got better. The tone filled out and smoothed out, whereas originally it was too crisp and thin. It's lovable DAC and better than the ME1. However it has problems and I am 90% sure I am going to return the Mojo. That means I will be going back to the ME.
  
 To highlight one of the problems I have with the Mojo. Before I started using the Mojo I read about it missing the first second of music. This was all happening in the Chord Mojo Official Thread. The Mojo designer answered the problem and said it was caused when the Mojo saw a change in sampling rate. Liek when you listen to something 96KHz and then play 44.1KHz. Also he added, it is also possible to insert a second silence in JRiver before playing an album. Thus adding a second of silent sound ginving teh Mojo time to switch sampling rate before playing music.
  
 OK then I thought. Mojo at the ready. I soon discovered just using 44.1KHZ files it was missing the first second of music. (The Mojo basically mutes the first second of music while the hardware synchronisation takes place.) I wrote in the Mojo Official Thread what I discovered. Eventually the Mojo designer PM me. I was very surprised he did not answer my post in the thread. He said the Mojo sees a break in music as 0KHz sampling rate. Then when you play music it sees a change switching to 44KHz. (What's really bizarre thought is this missing second of music is intermittent. Not all the time.)
  
 What bothers me is he must have known about this. He said it didn't happen when sampling rate wasn't changed in music. The Chord Hugo operates the same way, and that DAC has been going for ages. He must have known.
  
 The Meridian Explorer never did a single thing wrong from the day I plugged it in. To check how it copes with change in sampling frequency I bought some 96KHz 24-bit music a few days ago. The ME delays playing music until is has hardware synchronised, then starts your music.  How perfect is that.
  
 As good as the Chord Mojo is, it drives me crackers. It has more issues too, like four times in two weeks it just stopped playing music.
  
 Anyway I am waffling on, so to the point. What do I do? Should I think about the ME2. The Mojo is addictive and a step better in almost every way over the ME1. (The ME holds ground on tone.) The Mojo is more planted, a bit more transparent, and has a better level of detail. It's quite a relaxing listen too. Quite a change from it's detailed but harsh sound when new from the box.
  
 I googled and there really isn't any pages on ME1 vs ME2. I wish the pro-reviewers would get onto it. They would compare the two if they reviewed the ME2.
  
 If there were a mojo/ME hybrid I think I would buy it. It might be the Audiolab M-DAC. Not really portable though.


----------



## yangian

greenbow said:


> I was really surprised that there were not more comaprisons of the ME vs the ME2. I'd be interested.
> 
> I bougth the Chord Mojo because itseemed too good to be true. After almost two weeks it definitely got better. The tone filled out and smoothed out, whereas originally it was too crisp and thin. It's lovable DAC and better than the ME1. However it has problems and I am 90% sure I am going to return the Mojo. That means I will be going back to the ME.
> 
> ...


 
 I have memory I saw here someone commented on ME1 vs ME2. My impression was that main improvement of ME2 is HO impedience, 4.7->0.47? So it works better with low impedience phones. Otherwise, it seems SQ improved little.


----------



## sheldaze

yangian said:


> I have memory I saw here someone commented on ME1 vs ME2. My impression was that main improvement of ME2 is HO impedience, 4.7->0.47? So it works better with low impedience phones. Otherwise, it seems SQ improved little.


 
 I would disagree only because there were Meridian proprietary processing techniques added in the Explorer2. You get their apodizing filter and built-in upsampling techniques. And in less then a week, you might get to try MQA.
  
 And yes, the impedance was lowered from somewhere around 5 ohms down to a very low number. At the time I switched from Explorer to Explorer2, I had a lot of low impedance headphones. So this made it much more usable.


----------



## peterinvan

yangian said:


> I have memory I saw here someone commented on ME1 vs ME2. My impression was that main improvement of ME2 is HO impedience, 4.7->0.47? So it works better with low impedience phones. Otherwise, it seems SQ improved little.




 I used the ME for two years as the main DAC in my tube amp stereo. I replaced it with the the ME2. 90% of my listening was acoustic Jazz and Classical via Tidal. There is a noticable improvement in sound stage and seperation on my Mission tower speakers. As a photographer, my analogy would be that the sound images of the instruments seemed to be "sharpened", such that their location was pinpointed more accuratly. Listening to Yo-yo Ma's _Inspired By Bach_ his antique cello sounded especially clear. There was a slight improvement in the bass as well, such as on Charlie Haden's _Heartplay_

I only listened to the headphone amp for a short time. It sounded fine, but I can't really give an informed opinion.


----------



## GreenBow

(NB This post was being written as 'peterinvan' posted. Therefor stuff he mentioned was not seen when I was compiling this post.)
  
 The apodizing filter and built-in upsampling techniques are mentioned along the way a few times. I read all 28 pages.
  
 The built-in upsampling is a mystery because when I google, 'how does upsampling work', I can't find anything. I may have missed right links on it, but until I know it works I can't help being sceptical.
  
 The apodizing filter looks like a good idea.
  
 The output impedance doesn't matter to me because I keep to Grado headphones which are easy to drive. Plus my ME1 was bought fixed as it were, with the right firmware.
  
 I think descriptive comparisons tell us. Whereas I can say clearly the Mojo has more detail. It's extra details provide the information like direction, which make soundstage more detailed. Etc.


----------



## GreenBow

peterinvan said:


> I used the ME for two years as the main DAC in my tube amp stereo. I replaced it with the the ME2. 90% of my listening was acoustic Jazz and Classical via Tidal. There is a noticable improvement in sound stage and seperation on my Mission tower speakers. As a photographer, my analogy would be that the sound images of the instruments seemed to be "sharpened", such that their location was pinpointed more accuratly. Listening to Yo-yo Ma's _Inspired By Bach_ his antique cello sounded especially clear. There was a slight improvement in the bass as well, such as on Charlie Haden's _Heartplay_
> 
> I only listened to the headphone amp for a short time. It sounded fine, but I can't really give an informed opinion.


 
  
 Yeah I use both line out and headphone amp.
  
 I think this might possibly be the information people like me want to read.
  
ME1 compared to Mojo
 A bit thicker and weightier sounding.
 Slightly richer sounding.
 Fractionally more fun sounding. E.g a buzzy sound is warmer and more buzzy.
 Smoother softer sound.
  
  
  
Mojo compared to ME1.
 Extra definition puts some stuff right. Instruments have a slightly clearer defined space. Instruments have more definition, e.g a tom-tom beat; you can hear more of the impact of the hand. You can hear more of the defintion of what it going on with the skin of the tom-tom when struck. You hear a clearer decay of the instrument. (Whereas the ME1 some decays can sound dull with having less detail.)
 Sligthly less weighty sounding, but might be down to more focus.
 Slightly more balanced soundfield.
 More crisp reponse to steel strung acoustic guitar, though the ME1 does a really good job.
 Cymbals are more focused and clearly defined.
 These descriptions are what I mean by the Mojo 'sounding more planted'. More noticable with my (good) desktop active speakers. It feels more sat in front of me. The ME1 by comparison sounds like it's hovering a little, and as if I am listening to speakers from off centre. Additionally being slightly less focused. This is by no means a criticism of the ME1 though, because for the £150 I paid it's very good.
 Bass notes sound drier, tighter, and more defined. The ME is a touch boomier.
 Copes with congested music better making it sound pleasant, whereas the ME can make congested music less fun to hear. In other words the Mojo makes music better.
 Smooth because it's clearer.
 Bit less sibilant.
 Bit more transparent.
  
 Bear in mind my audio kit is not top-notch so others will hear more.
  
 It does sound like the ME2 is doing some of what the Mojo is doing but keeping the Meridian sound. A bit of extra clarity focusing and revelealing better textures.


----------



## sheldaze

greenbow said:


> The built-in upsampling is a mystery because when I google, 'how does upsampling work', I can't find anything. I may have missed right links on it, but until I know it works I can't help being sceptical.


 
 Not an attempt to explain upsampling, just to explain the delta between Explorer and Explorer2.
  
 If your audio is passed to Explorer2 at sample rates - 44.1, 48, 88.2 or 96 kHz, only in the Explorer2 is an additional process used to resample the music to a higher sample rate prior to passing the audio stream to the next part of the DAC processing. This did not occur in the original Explorer.
  
 It is also my understanding that the resample process does not occur if you pass an audio stream into the Explorer2 at 176.4 or 192 kHz.


----------



## GreenBow

I know what upsampling is meant to do. However I can't understand how they make more sample points from less. If 44.1KHz music has 44,100 samples per second, where does upsampling get more sample points to make 192,000 per second.


----------



## sheldaze

greenbow said:


> I know what upsampling is meant to do. However I can't understand how they make more sample points from less. If 44.1KHz music has 44,100 samples per second, where does upsampling get more sample points to make 192,000 per second.


 
 Nope - beyond my math.
  
 My answer was to a question a while back, which was how is the Explorer2 different from the Explorer. One point is apodizing. And another point is is upsampling, however it accomplishes the second.
  
 Sometimes I found the upsampling to be smoothing the sound too much. There was a song I frequently used where the singer was trying to express a personal loss, a torture, angst, whatever you want to call it. With the smoothing of the upsampling, the sound seemed a little flat. It did not shout and screech at me with the same sharpness. But generally, I like all the processing upgrades made in the Explorer2 versus the original.


----------



## yangian

sheldaze said:


> I would disagree only because there were Meridian proprietary processing techniques added in the Explorer2. You get their apodizing filter and built-in upsampling techniques. And in less then a week, you might get to try MQA.
> 
> And yes, the impedance was lowered from somewhere around 5 ohms down to a very low number. At the time I switched from Explorer to Explorer2, I had a lot of low impedance headphones. So this made it much more usable.


 
 Oh, yeah, of course, ME2 have the new function for MAQ.


----------



## yangian

greenbow said:


> Yeah I use both line out and headphone amp.
> 
> I think this might possibly be the information people like me want to read.
> 
> ...


 
 Great comparison! BTW, what's headphones you used for the tests and do you use the HO of M1? I found HO of M! works wonderful for 9500, but really unimpressive for IE80. For IE800, I do notice LO to an amplifier like E12 is obviously better than from HO directly.


----------



## GreenBow

My kit is not high-end.
  
 My headphones are Grado SR225e.
 My active speaker are Q Acoustics BT3. With a QED Reference Audio J2P connecting DAC line out to active speaker. The cable makes a big difference over basic £2 cable. Also I need to get some quality speaker cable like Chord Clearway to connect the slave speaker to the master. Again the basic black thin stuff is pretty flat sounding. I will also be thinking of going inside the master active speaker. I want to see what cable connects from amp to speaker and speaker out connections. If that is cheap tat, I will replace that too. That will make the BT3 perform at their best. (Bear in mind Q Acoustics rule the lower price point speakers in reviews.)


----------



## yangian

greenbow said:


> My kit is not high-end.
> 
> My headphones are Grado SR225e.
> My active speaker are Q Acoustics BT3. With a QED Reference Audio J2P connecting DAC line out to active speaker. The cable makes a big difference over basic £2 cable. Also I need to get some quality speaker cable like Chord Clearway to connect the slave speaker to the master. Again the basic black thin stuff is pretty flat sounding. I will also be thinking of going inside the master active speaker. I want to see what cable connects from amp to speaker and speaker out connections. If that is cheap tat, I will replace that too. That will make the BT3 perform at their best. (Bear in mind Q Acoustics rule the lower price point speakers in reviews.)


 
 Oh, yeah, cable is very important!


----------



## sm4rt1

Good news ... Maybe MQA will make some progress this year
http://www.stereophile.com/content/meridian-updates-its-products-mqa#F3CTs78i7DRJrzvl.97


----------



## yage

Quote:


sheldaze said:


> Nope - beyond my math.
> 
> My answer was to a question a while back, which was how is the Explorer2 different from the Explorer. One point is apodizing. And another point is is upsampling, however it accomplishes the second.
> 
> Sometimes I found the upsampling to be smoothing the sound too much. There was a song I frequently used where the singer was trying to express a personal loss, a torture, angst, whatever you want to call it. With the smoothing of the upsampling, the sound seemed a little flat. It did not shout and screech at me with the same sharpness. But generally, I like all the processing upgrades made in the Explorer2 versus the original.


 
  
 From my understanding, upsampling happens at an integer multiple of the native rate (e.g. 44.1 x 4 = 88.2 x 2 = 176.4 and 48 x 4 = 96 x 2 = 192 kHz). I bet the Explorer 2 is upsampling the incoming bitstream to reuse the same custom filter implementation (apodizing) when faced with multiple sampling frequencies.
  
  


greenbow said:


> I know what upsampling is meant to do. However I can't understand how they make more sample points from less. If 44.1KHz music has 44,100 samples per second, where does upsampling get more sample points to make 192,000 per second.


 
  
 Here's the basic gist from Wikipedia (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upsampling):
  
 Note that _L_ is the integer multiple of the native (or base sampling rate).
  

Create a sequence, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 comprising the original samples, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 separated by _L_ − 1 zeros.
Smooth out the discontinuities with a lowpass filter, which replaces the zeros


----------



## GreenBow

I contacted Meridian about the question I had of the upgrade of the ME2 over the ME. Though I worded it slightly differently. Anyway you can see what I mean. This was my email:
  
I am wondering if the DAC in the Meridian Explorer 2 is different to that in the Meridian Explorer. People talk about the ME2 sound being an upgrade and I am wondering if that comes from the DAC chip.
I have the Meridian Explorer and like the tone etc. I am thinking about an upgrade, and wondering how much of a difference the 'apodizing filter' makes in the ME2.
Basically I am trying to pinpoint why the ME2 would be better. Is it the same DAC with better components around it. Or is the main DAC chip different being that the ME is powerful enough to manage MQA files.
You might not be able to tell me though. Trade secret etc.
  
This was Meridian's reply.
  
Thank you for getting in touch with Meridian.
  
The Explorer and Explorer² share the same DAC and analogue audio components.  The Explorer² is an evolution of the original Explorer and incorporates a much more powerful microprocessor which handles both the USB Audio 2.0 interface and the digital signal processing of the digital audio stream.  
  
This then allows the Explorer² to incorporate more Meridian DSP technology into the product, technology such as Meridian Apodising Filter and of course, Master Quality Authenticated (MQA).
  
 ----------------------------------------
  
@yage Brilliant, I will read that. Have not done yet.


----------



## AitchKay

E2 firmware update is now on the Meridian support page - guess what I'm doing with the next hour or so.


----------



## yage

Haven't had any luck yet in updating the firmware either in Mac OS X 'El Capitan' or on Windows 7. Sent an email to Meridian support...


----------



## Winterwolf

Updated firmware. Still no blue light (or green) with MQA content. Contacted Support.


----------



## LeeInLeith

I just updated firmware as well. No change in lights or sound. Will contact Meridian now. What are you using as your player? I've tried Fidelia and it plays the FLAC file, but the explorer doesn't recognize it as MQA. ... I am waiting now for Meridian to give me a call back. I also notice now that all three lights blink occasionally, all white, no colors.
  
  
 UPDATE: I've sorted my problem. It seems Fidelia isn't passing through the file as required. I downloaded the trial version of Audirvana and it works a charm. Blue light shines and other lights light corresponding to bit rates. Excellent sound with MQA.


----------



## peterinvan

aitchkay said:


> E2 firmware update is now on the Meridian support page - guess what I'm doing with the next hour or so.




MQA firmware for Explorer2

https://www.meridian-audio.com/support/personal-audio-support/explorer-2/

Let's hear your impressions please.

No update for Director (Direct) DAC


----------



## LeeInLeith

MQA files sound great. I downloaded Mozart violin concertos from 2L and all of their sample MQA files from their test site as well. Very wholesome, elegant, full sound. No listener fatigue at all! Very addictive. For non-MQA files I still prefer my Beresford Caiman II DAC with its latest firmware. But MQA tracks really are great playing on a Mac Mini through Audirvana and the Explorer2. Now just need Tidal to start streaming MQA files and life will be bliss. Can't wait to hear my favorite tracks in MQA format ... sooner the better!


----------



## AskeLundstrom

Do anyone know which players that can decode MQA files on windows?
 I have updated my Explorer 2 and no green or blue light


----------



## Winterwolf

I am on Windows 10 as well. So far no player seems to pass on the MQA info. What a pain...I tried VLC, Media player with codec pack 4.4.0 and Groove music. Waiting for Meridian support as well.


----------



## yage

askelundstrom said:


> Do anyone know which players that can decode MQA files on windows?
> I have updated my Explorer 2 and no green or blue light


 
  


winterwolf said:


> I am on Windows 10 as well. So far no player seems to pass on the MQA info. What a pain...I tried VLC, Media player with codec pack 4.4.0 and Groove music. Waiting for Meridian support as well.


 
  
 I would give foobar2000 with ASIO output a shot. Not that I can try it myself because the damn updater won't load the new firmware.
  
 foobar2000
 http://www.foobar2000.org/
  
 ASIO output component
 http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_out_asio
  
 In foobar2000, File -> Preferences -> Output -> select ASIO: Meridian USB2 ASIO Driver


----------



## AskeLundstrom

yage said:


> I would give foobar2000 with ASIO output a shot. Not that I can try it myself because the damn updater won't load the new firmware.
> 
> foobar2000
> http://www.foobar2000.org/
> ...


 
 I have tried it. no blue or green light


----------



## yage

askelundstrom said:


> I have tried it. no blue or green light


 

 Well, darn.
  
 EDIT: Not sure what's going on then, perhaps Explorer 2 needs access to the metadata as well and only Audirvana passes that information along.


----------



## AitchKay

Ah Well - probably going to be waiting a while longer.
  
 1st attempt at update panda antivirus chose not to like the dacupdater program and deleted it.
  
 2nd attempt went ok ( Panda off ).
  
 Just like others - no indication of MQA ( single white light ).
  
 Anybody managed to sort it yet ??
  
 - Oops, shoulda shown some patience.
  
 No luck with JRiver MC but ok now with foobar 2000 1.3.9 - had to install the asio plugin and set output "ASIO: Meridian USB2 ASIO driver". MQA light now blue ........... until I reduce the volume slider in foobar then it turns white again, so max volume in foobar and control output using the meridian explorer control panel seems to work.
  
 First impressions are *very very* positive - better space between instruments and better definition of each instrument ( found it much easier to "keep my ear" on an individual instrument even when it recedes into the background and is overshadowed by a more foreground one ). A well rounded, dynamic and very very impressive sound I wouldn't have believed possible given the file size .
  
 I hope MQA gains some traction - I want more much more


----------



## yage

Well, Meridian Support contacted me. It looks like mine will have to be exchanged for some reason.


----------



## Winterwolf

I got it to work with foobar200) and ASIO output content set to event and Explorer 2. Meridian support even send me a pdf explaining installation. After that it was straightforward.
  
  
*Foobar2000 with WASAPI plugin Installation *
 First, visit the "Foobar2000" website - https://www.foobar2000.org/download and click on the "*Download foobar2000 v1.3.9*" link to download. Then install the program by following the on-screen options; 
 Next, back on the Foobar2000 homepage, click on the "*Components*" tab; 
 Scroll all the way down the page until you find "*WASAPI output support 3.2.3*" and click on the link; 
 Click on "*Download*" to download and install the ‘WASAPI’ plugin. This then allows the media player to play files back in their ‘native’ form, bypassing the computer’s internal sound card processing; 
 Once downloaded, run the file and click ‘*Yes*’ to accept the install, you should now see it listed in the "*Installed Components*" list; 
 Click "*Apply*" then "*Ok*" to accept the changes. The program should then restart and the plugin should now be installed correctly. 
 Once the program has restarted, connect your Meridian USB enabled product to your computer using the correct USB cable. 
 Within Foobar2000, go to ‘*File *> *Preferences *> *Playback *> *Output*’ and select the "*Device*" pull-down menu and select the Meridian from the list which have ‘*WASAPI (event)*’ next to its name. Next, Select "*24-bit*" within the "*Output data format*’ field, then click "*Ok*" to accept.


----------



## peterinvan

aitchkay said:


> First impressions are *very very* positive - better space between instruments and better definition of each instrument ( found it much easier to "keep my ear" on an individual instrument even when it recedes into the background and is overshadowed by a more foreground one ). A well rounded, dynamic and very very impressive sound I wouldn't have believed possible given the file size .
> 
> I hope MQA gains some traction - I want more much more




See Computer Audiophile review...

http://www.computeraudiophile.com/content/681-my-first-24-hours-mqa/


----------



## steffi

Does this render in Safari? I mean I can find the installer but I see no firmware on their web site.


----------



## steffi

steffi said:


> Does this render in Safari? I mean I can find the installer but I see no firmware on their web site.


 

 Ok now I get it you have to click Scan.


----------



## AitchKay

Some well made points in that article - yes the MQA files do sound very good but always worth wondering what our current (non MQA) libraries would sound like if they had the same level of production effort and expertise. 
  
 Nice to finally get to hear MQA - but final judgement will have to wait until we've all heard some of the tracks we're familiar with and that, of course, is going to depend on how well it is adopted.


----------



## mordicai

Well I don't know what the the blue light is. I get ONE white light for 44.1( and what are supposed to be MQA files from 2l; TWO white lights for 88 and 96kz files; and THREE white lights for 192kz. Thats it! No blue , green purple of red light. No confirmation of MQA at all. Do I have a defective Explorer 2, or is  this what everyone else gets?


----------



## sm4rt1

Great post ...many thanks - I too tried the firmware update then rushed off to get some test MQA files from the 2L site 
  
 http://www.2l.no/hires/index.html
  
 but all I was getting was the normal white LEDs ...
  
 Followed Winterwolf's instructions to the letter and hey presto ... MQA blue LED
  
 So now time to do some testing ... just listened to
 Mozart: Violin concerto in D major - Allegro
*Marianne Thorsen / TrondheimSolistene*
  
 Very detailed and open sounding (relatively for closed backs) on my Oppo PM-3s
  
 Cheers


----------



## LeeInLeith

If you are using a Mac, then I can vouch for Audirvana as a player that works and lights up the blue / green lights, meaning the MQA is unfolding the FLAC file into the hi-res original. When I was using Fidelia, only white lights would show, meaning the MQA process wasn't implemented with the files sent to the Explorer2. It sounds great now with MQA files I've downloaded from 2L. All show the blue light.


----------



## mordicai

Thank you for that information. Ive been struggling with JRiver with no luck. Just downloaded Audirvana and BLUE LIGHT!!!  If anyone figures out how to use MQA with JRiver I would love to hear about it. That information will of course not come from Meridian. What a poor way they have introduced this product without much concern for their customers.


----------



## iamoneagain

leeinleith said:


> MQA files sound great. I downloaded Mozart violin concertos from 2L and all of their sample MQA files from their test site as well. Very wholesome, elegant, full sound. No listener fatigue at all! Very addictive. For non-MQA files I still prefer my Beresford Caiman II DAC with its latest firmware. But MQA tracks really are great playing on a Mac Mini through Audirvana and the Explorer2. Now just need Tidal to start streaming MQA files and life will be bliss. Can't wait to hear my favorite tracks in MQA format ... sooner the better!


 

 I don't have this dac but figured I'd post.  Tidal has been randomly rolling out MQA now and I happen to be one of the lucky one to see Master quality in the latest Mac update.  If you search for any of the albums the 2L website sells in Tidal, the HIFI symbol changes to MQA.  Even without an MQA dac, the files sound better than when playing the HIFI version.  And all the tracks from all the albums I've tried listed on 2L show up as MQA.  So hopefully some of you with this Dac will get this update and confirm that MQA is truly working with Tidal.


----------



## LeeInLeith

iamoneagain said:


> I don't have this dac but figured I'd post.  Tidal has been randomly rolling out MQA now and I happen to be one of the lucky one to see Master quality in the latest Mac update.  If you search for any of the albums the 2L website sells in Tidal, the HIFI symbol changes to MQA.  Even without an MQA dac, the files sound better than when playing the HIFI version.  And all the tracks from all the albums I've tried listed on 2L show up as MQA.  So hopefully some of you with this Dac will get this update and confirm that MQA is truly working with Tidal.


 
 Very interesting! I have version 1.2.0 version of Tidal for Mac. I don't see any option for MQA under streaming settings. I also have Amarra for Tidal (version 2.0.1228) and it does have an option for MQA, but when I choose it, it says that MQA is coming, but for now choose Hi-Fi. Can you check to see what version(s) you have?
  
 Thanks


----------



## iamoneagain

leeinleith said:


> Very interesting! I have version 1.2.0 version of Tidal for Mac. I don't see any option for MQA under streaming settings. I also have Amarra for Tidal (version 2.0.1228) and it does have an option for MQA, but when I choose it, it says that MQA is coming, but for now choose Hi-Fi. Can you check to see what version(s) you have?
> 
> Thanks


 

 On Roon forum one user posted screenshots from 2 of his Mac computers.  One had Master and one didn't but both versions showed exactly the same version.  The thought is that the apps are really html containers and somehow Tidal is slowly rolling out this feature.  Could be the same way Facebook rolls out upgrades.  
  
 As for me, I don't think I'd buy a dac just to improve a few dozen classical albums at the moment.  But once Tidal does a wide rollout, I'd like to try a MQA to see if it's worth it. And only $300, this seems cheap option.


----------



## iamoneagain

Someone from Tidal confirmed this is just a glitch, not a rollout at this point.  Didn't have a clear timeline.  Sounded like since they had to turn it on for CES, it got out to a few users as well.  Seems like wanted to wait for rollout once a bigger selection of music is available.  I could see how it would be frustrating having your MQA dac ready and Tidal saying it's ready and never finding any MQA music to play.  Some would be lucky to find the 2L stuff just from googling.


----------



## dakanao

I can get the Explorer 2 for 150 euro's, I wonder how it compared to the HRT Microstreamer, Geek Out 450 and Dragonfly 1.2 soundwise?
  
 Also, does it boost the bass? I hate boosted bass, no matter how tight it is, so that's an important thing for me.


----------



## theveterans

> Also, does it boost the bass? I hate boosted bass, no matter how tight it is, so that's an important thing for me.


 
  
 I have the Explorer 1 and nope it doesn't boost the bass since I hear more bass in my desktop Schiit DAC. I use the explorer 1 as a DAC with Schiit Asgard 2 as the dac. Since Explorer 2 has the same DAC and Analog stage as the 1 (save for the apodizing filter), I bet it would sound the same in the bass quantity.


----------



## dakanao

theveterans said:


> I have the Explorer 1 and nope it doesn't boost the bass since I hear more bass in my desktop Schiit DAC. I use the explorer 1 as a DAC with Schiit Asgard 2 as the dac. Since Explorer 2 has the same DAC and Analog stage as the 1 (save for the apodizing filter), I bet it would sound the same in the bass quantity.


 
 And how is the clarity of the Explorer? Like, is it smooth or very clear while still being smooth?


----------



## theveterans

To me, clarity is very clean (no noise detected) and the music detailed yet non-fatiguing. It does not enhance the loudness of the highs, rather it presents it slightly to the back of the mids without the harshness to it. It focuses more on the mids as they are more upfront, but not "shouty". It does have a midrange coloration that makes it sound full and engaging compared to my desktop DAC so you won't get bored with the sound signature (maybe it's just the midrage is more forward than my desktop DAC which is laid-back sounding).


----------



## iamoneagain

I just picked up a demo unit and still playing around with it.  Got the MQA update and tried all the test files from 2L.  They all sound amazing. Sucks that I lost my Master Setting on Tidal since all the 2L albums where available in MQA and would have had a much larger library to listen to.  Hopefully Tidal rolls it out soon.
  
 Then I tried playing Tidal tracks thru Roon directly to the Explorer2 and wasn't as impressed.  Luckily I have HQPlayer and the sound greatly improved.  Was able to feed it upsampled tracks with better filters and noise shaper than the built in one.  
  
 I didn't know this thing was going to be so small and that the headphone jack was a mini so I can't tried with my regular headphones yet.  I ended up using my iem UE10s and sounds really good.  No hiss or complete black background.  I'm hoping this thing has enough power for my full size headphones but they're only 48 ohm, so good chance they'll work.  Otherwise I might be returning for a ifi dsd micro.


----------



## huberd

I have a Gungnir and the Meridian Explorer 2 sounds smoother to my friend and I both. The Gungnir cost more and has more hardware packed inside but the truth is in the hearing. We also compared the Explorer 2 to the Explorer1 and it was difficult to tell which one was better for most songs. The Explore 2 sounds smoother with certain music only. The equipment that we used was an Asgard 2 Amplifier and JRiver on Windows 2008 and high resolution tracks including Chesky Records 24 bit 192K. Wireworld USB cables, IFI USB power supply and Audioquest Columbia RCA cables and Sennheiser HD-700 headphones.  Yes also tested with the HD-650 which my friend owns.


----------



## iamoneagain

Yeah it seems like the Explorer2 might be a good deal for the money.  I really only got it because my old headphone amp/dac has a lot of hiss and needs to be repaired. This was supposed to be an inexpensive way to hold me over until I had enough money to get old one repaired. Not really a replacement, otherwise I might have tried the ifi micro DSD right from the start.
  
 I also wanted to check out MQA and figured it would sound better than just upsampling my music.   I still had Tida's Master setting when I bought it, so I would have had a lot to play with.   I have a standard to mini headphone adapter coming today, so I'll see how my L3000 sound on it.  If doesn't have enough power, going to send it back.  
  
 Not really enjoying my ue10 on it that much but could just be the headphones.  They're an older highend iem and not really a fan for home use.  I've also tried my Grado SR60 with it and sounds pretty good.  This is the lower model, so I can't really compare how it's going to sound to my highend L3000.  Really want to hear how those sound on this amp compared to my old one.
  
 But also wondering if anyone has compared this to the ifi DSD micro.  I can go back and reread the thread.  Other than no MQA, on paper looks like it should be much better with battery amp and much higher sampling rates.  It's also more money.  But specs and money don't always mean better sound.


----------



## iamoneagain

Wow, the Explorer2 sounds quite nice with my AT L3000.  Lots of power.  I have a 60 day return policy but so far so good.  I don't plan use any other headphones, so don't need a more powerful amp.  I still just need to get used to the computer controlled volume is all.   But like there are no batteries to charge or worry about.  It's always on.


----------



## iamoneagain

Well after a few days I compared back to my DHA3000 and that amp sounds so much better.  The explorer can be very loud but don't think it has enough power in the end.  It's not that it isn't dynamic but somehow is not as full as more powerful amp.  Maybe it's good for 32 ohm headphones and as DAC.
  
 So going to return it and give the ifi micro dsd to try.  Really looking for a temp amp until I get my old headphone amp fixed but Explorer2 is not going to cut it.  I also didn't like the computer volume control.  Rather have fixed volume and just reach over and use amp volume.
  
 MQA is a cool feature but think get more out of upsampling to HQPlayer.  Maybe once Tidal's complete library is converted will it make more sense.


----------



## sheldaze

iamoneagain said:


> Well after a few days I compared back to my DHA3000 and that amp sounds so much better.  The explorer can be very loud but don't think it has enough power in the end.  It's not that it isn't dynamic but somehow is not as full as more powerful amp.  Maybe it's good for 32 ohm headphones and as DAC.
> 
> So going to return it and give the ifi micro dsd to try.  Really looking for a temp amp until I get my old headphone amp fixed but Explorer2 is not going to cut it.  I also didn't like the computer volume control.  Rather have fixed volume and just reach over and use amp volume.
> 
> MQA is a cool feature but think get more out of upsampling to HQPlayer.  Maybe once Tidal's complete library is converted will it make more sense.


 
 I get what you're saying, but a 32ohm Grado will have vastly different characteristics versus a 32ohm HiFiMan HE-1000.
  
 And I'll also tell you that the Grado sounds SO GOOD from the Explorer2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I was using a 325is to listen to the goodness of MQA last week.
 The sound was so good!


----------



## iamoneagain

sheldaze said:


> I get what you're saying, but a 32ohm Grado will have vastly different characteristics versus a 32ohm HiFiMan HE-1000.
> 
> And I'll also tell you that the Grado sounds SO GOOD from the Explorer2
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, I have the Grado SR60 and it sounded better with the Explorer2 than my DHA3000 but I never use the Grados and that model doesn't really need an amp.  
  
 And yeah, I guess ohms don't make all the difference.  My headphones are only 48 ohms but still needs more power for the deep bass and bigger sound and smoothness.


----------



## sheldaze

iamoneagain said:


> Yeah, I have the Grado SR60 and it sounded better with the Explorer2 than my DHA3000 but I never use the Grados and that model doesn't really need an amp.
> 
> And yeah, I guess ohms don't make all the difference.  My headphones are only 48 ohms but still needs more power for the deep bass and bigger sound and smoothness.


 
 I'll throw another 32ohm(ish) headphone into the mix, which I tried because it is supposedly easy to drive.
  
 I personally found the sound to be abysmal through my Audeze EL-8C headphones. And I'm throwing it out there because this was completely unexpected. By the specifications, these require less voltage and less current to drive than the Grado headphones. So I don't know what it is?


----------



## lakej

I use the explorer 2 with my Grado PS500. Do you think I could get a more dynamic sound if I get an external amp. Like one of the lower-mid end shiit?


----------



## yage

I've found that adding an external amp to the Explorer2's DAC output results in a more fleshed-out midrange and solid bass.


----------



## peterinvan

I reallly enjoy the Explorer2 headphone amp with my Oppo PM -3 cans. Drives them well even to high volumes. 

I am on vacation, listening mostly to acoustic albums on Tidal... Jazz, Chamber music etc.

iPad...CCK...5v powered hub...Explorer2...PM-3s

Even get great results straight out of the IPad.


----------



## iamoneagain

The weird thing is it seemed like it had enough power for my L3000 (48 ohm) until I switched back to my old headphone/amp that was designed for it.  There's a lushness and realism to the bass that wasn't there on the Explorer.  I guess it's the extra headroom they talk about.  I have the ifi micro idsd arriving tomorrow, so I'll be able to see the difference.  I won't be able to make direct comparison with Explorer2 since it's ready to ship off.  
  
 My goal was just to have a nice amp to listen for a few months or more until I'm ready to ship my old amp off to manufacture and see if they can fix it.  I also have feeling the repairs and shipment would take some time and don't want to be without music.
  
 I liked what I heard with the MQA tracks and really wish I still had access to Tidal Master setting so I could listen to full albums.  Didn't think worth $24 for an album at 2L when I know when Tidal MQA goes live, all those albums are available in MQA at no extra cost.  I'm sure there will be plenty of other dacs offering MQA but nice that there is the Explorer2 for those on a budget.


----------



## iamoneagain

Have the ifi micro idsd all setup and have to say it is way better than the Explorer2.  There is no comparison. I'll leave it at that since this is an Explorer2 thread.


----------



## sheldaze

iamoneagain said:


> Have the ifi micro idsd all setup and have to say it is way better than the Explorer2.  There is no comparison. I'll leave it at that since this is an Explorer2 thread.


 
 I still think it is helpful to note.
  
 I personally found it universally an upgrade when going from USB-powered DAC/AMPs to wall or battery powered. I noticed a similar upgrade when listening to the Grace Design m9XX and Chord Mojo. And it wasn't just versus the Explorer2. It was also versus the HRT microStreamer, LH Labs Geek Out V2, and things I still own such as CEntrance DACport HD, and Apogee Groove. Having a stable, dedicated power source, even in the case of m9XX fed high current input via a USB cable, still makes a tremendous difference in sound quality. And I would hope that people intending to use a computer-port USB-powered amplifier understand the compromise they are making for the convenience of a single cable.


----------



## peterinvan

sheldaze said:


> I still think it is helpful to note.
> 
> I personally found it universally an upgrade when going from USB-powered DAC/AMPs to wall or battery powered. I noticed a similar upgrade when listening to the Grace Design m9XX and Chord Mojo. And it wasn't just versus the Explorer2. It was also versus the HRT microStreamer, LH Labs Geek Out V2, and things I still own such as CEntrance DACport HD, and Apogee Groove. Having a stable, dedicated power source, even in the case of m9XX fed high current input via a USB cable, still makes a tremendous difference in sound quality. And I would hope that people intending to use a computer-port USB-powered amplifier understand the compromise they are making for the convenience of a single cable.




My desktop rig includes the iFi iUSB power supply before the Explorer2. Makes a noticable improvement in the bass clarity, speed, and overall instrument seperation. I can't say that adding the Jitterbug in the loop makes a noticable difference.


----------



## sheldaze

peterinvan said:


> My desktop rig includes the iFi iUSB power supply before the Explorer2. Makes a noticable improvement in the bass clarity, speed, and overall instrument seperation. I can't say that adding the Jitterbug in the loop makes a noticable difference.


 
 I quite agree!
  
 Similar to you, if I plan to use the Explorer2 for serious listening, I have a Schiit Wyrd between my computer and the Explorer2. It makes a tremendous difference - no fault for Meridian to make a product to specification. It is the computer manufacturers who cheat on the spec


----------



## GreenBow

peterinvan said:


> My desktop rig includes the iFi iUSB power supply before the Explorer2. Makes a noticable improvement in the bass clarity, speed, and overall instrument seperation. I can't say that adding the Jitterbug in the loop makes a noticable difference.


 

 Please can you explin how you get the iFi iUSB power supply into the loop between source and ME2. I have been advised of using a power supply like this but can't work out where it goes.


----------



## peterinvan

greenbow said:


> Please can you explin how you get the iFi iUSB power supply into the loop between source and ME2. I have been advised of using a power supply like this but can't work out where it goes.




iMac >> short USB cable >> iUSB power supply >> Explorer2 >> tube amplifier >> speakers

You could experiment with a cheap 5v powered USB hub to see if makes any difference. Another test is to try all the different USB sockets on your computer.

Your profile does not show what equipment you are using, so I can't say what could help in your case.


----------



## GreenBow

@peterinvan
 Thank you.
  
 When I was advised of using another PSU for the (original) Explorer it was suggested using a hub. However when I put the Explorer on a hub, (a USB 1 type,) I get no signal from it. The Explorer lights flash and then go off.
  
 I think the Explorer needs USB 2. Quote from What Hi-Fi review, "
 Furthermore, the Explorer employs USB audio class 2.0, which allows full native playback of high-resolution 192kHz sample rates."
 Read more at http://www.whathifi.com/meridian/explorer-dac/review#LBoBkz3Fvy2ZY0xX.99
  
 It's a shame because if the Explorer can be improved I think it has a lot to offer. I like the Explorer sound a lot. Also, when I was recently using the JRiver trial and employing bitperfect data, the Explorer improved too. The whole soundstage was more defined, and on some recordings excellent.
  
 Recently I bought the Chord Mojo before discovering this improvement with bitperfect. Basically because the Mojo seemed too good to miss, and the way to improve sound quality. However I am wondering about what can be got from the Explorer now this has come up. I found the Explorer to have some qualities that I like a lot. If detail can be improved, and the improvement from bitperfect, it could be a very exceptional DAC.
  
 Yeh sorry there isn't a signature for me because I don't have lots of kit unlike some Head-Fi-ers.
 Just two DACs, a PC, Grado SR225e headphones, and some Q Acoustics BT3 (with excellent cables).
  
 (I tried the ME on a cable which allowed power from two USB ports, but experienced no sound upgrade.)


----------



## peterinvan

@GreenBow

I used the original Explorer for two years before upgrading to the Explorer2.

The improvement in sound quality, bass extension and clarity is quite significant.


----------



## yangian

peterinvan said:


> @GreenBow
> 
> I used the original Explorer for two years before upgrading to the Explorer2.
> 
> The improvement in sound quality, bass extension and clarity is quite significant.


 
 Did you try line out to another amplifier? Is difference still big?


----------



## iamoneagain

sheldaze said:


> I still think it is helpful to note.
> 
> I personally found it universally an upgrade when going from USB-powered DAC/AMPs to wall or battery powered. I noticed a similar upgrade when listening to the Grace Design m9XX and Chord Mojo. And it wasn't just versus the Explorer2. It was also versus the HRT microStreamer, LH Labs Geek Out V2, and things I still own such as CEntrance DACport HD, and Apogee Groove. Having a stable, dedicated power source, even in the case of m9XX fed high current input via a USB cable, still makes a tremendous difference in sound quality. And I would hope that people intending to use a computer-port USB-powered amplifier understand the compromise they are making for the convenience of a single cable.


 
  
 Well I heard that it was best to add a usb power supply for the Explorer2 but saw many that were over $200.  So at the price it puts over the price of the ifi micro idsd and then don't get any of the super higher res playback.  Unfortunately my brand new imac doesn't have enough power to get beyond DSD64 but still an improvement over highest PCM setting.
  
 What made me doubt the Explorer2 was there was classic songs I'd use, like Radiohead's Kid A that didn't seem as involving as I remember it.  Didn't feel like it was surrounding me and drawing me in.  I think switch back to my old amp and didn't want to stop listening.  That's how I feel about the ifi.  It draws me into the music.  The bass is hard hitting, there is space around everything, and a lushness that was all missing from the Explorer2 with my headphone.
  
 So I think if the Explorer2 sounds good with your headphone, it's a nice setup.  Plus with Tidal MQA being released soon, that's an added bonus.   I find the MQA test tracks I have from 2L sound even better with ifi upsampled to DSD64.  As said, believe it's the amp and not the MQA decoding that's the issue.


----------



## peterinvan

RE: Explorer2 line out



yangian said:


> Did you try line out to another amplifier? Is difference still big?




My Explorer2 serves primarily as my DAC to my tube amp, and Mission tower speakers. On this rig the Explorer2 provided better bass clarity, midrange, and imaging than the original Explorer. I have used the anology of applying a bit of sharpening in Photoshop.

I already owned the iUSB power supply, so no incremental cost for me.


----------



## yangian

peterinvan said:


> RE: Explorer2 line out
> My Explorer2 serves primarily as my DAC to my tube amp, and Mission tower speakers. On this rig the Explorer2 provided better bass clarity, midrange, and imaging than the original Explorer. I have used the anology of applying a bit of sharpening in Photoshop.
> 
> I already owned the iUSB power supply, so no incremental cost for me.


 
 Oh, that would be great, and that's justify the price difference. Make sense.


----------



## Decommo

Hi. I just joined this thread and I have ME and I love it so far. Is there any way that I can use it as external dac for my mobile phone by any chance? Thank you.


----------



## GreenBow

decommo said:


> Hi. I just joined this thread and I have ME and I love it so far. Is there any way that I can use it as external dac for my mobile phone by any chance? Thank you.


 
  
 I think there is a thread on that somewhere on the internet. I searched for it ages ago.


----------



## Decommo

Thank you.I will try to search it on Google.


----------



## GreenBow

decommo said:


> Thank you.I will try to search it on Google.


 

 I think it left me unconclusive. There was a chart of phones that work with which portable DAC. However I was also under the impression that the power draw from DACs is too high for the phones.


----------



## Decommo

greenbow said:


> decommo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. I just joined this thread and I have ME and I love it so far. Is there any way that I can use it as external dac for my mobile phone by any chance? Thank you.
> ...







greenbow said:


> decommo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you.I will try to search it on Google.
> ...




How about hooking up external portable battery bank? Will it work?


----------



## GreenBow

I dunno but I think you are probably in the irght place to find out. If you read back there ways people have added power to their ME. That might point toward a portable solution.


----------



## sheldaze

decommo said:


> How about hooking up external portable battery bank? Will it work?


 
 Definitely - anything that takes away the power draw issue will make it work.
 I used a Schiit Wyrd at a meet to demonstrate many different USB AMP/DAC, for use with people's cell phones as sources.


----------



## Decommo

sheldaze said:


> decommo said:
> 
> 
> > How about hooking up external portable battery bank? Will it work?
> ...


 
 Thank You. I tried by connecting with external power bank and hook up with mobile phone and it does not work. I connect ME direct to my mobile phone (HTC ONE M8) and it recognises ME but the volume is so small and no point doing it. Not sure what I am doing wrong here. though. Any suggestion? Thank you.


----------



## sheldaze

decommo said:


> Thank You. I tried by connecting with external power bank and hook up with mobile phone and it does not work. I connect ME direct to my mobile phone (HTC ONE M8) and it recognises ME but the volume is so small and no point doing it. Not sure what I am doing wrong here. though. Any suggestion? Thank you.


 
 I will need to retry a few setups, but I do not recall any having a volume issue - when you say mobile phone, I assume you're talking about an Android. You may need to use UAPP depending on the phone. There is much more information on UAPP in the thread linked below:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/704065/usb-audio-recorder-pro-uapp-24-and-32-bit-playback-ubiquitous-usb-audio-support-for-android
  
 There is a demo version you can trial. I would give that a try on the phone that is not working.
  
 On the phone that is working but has volume issues, not sure what to recommend. I'm certain you have turned up the volume, which is controlled by the phone - some of the USB DAC/AMP I used did not allow the phone to set the volume but instead used a volume knob on the device. But with the Explorer, I believe it is 100% dependent on the signal from the phone for volume. So the HTC audio interface may be to blame for low volume. If UAPP works on your mobile phone, you can use it and share the same license for the HTC.


----------



## Decommo

sheldaze said:


> decommo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank You. I tried by connecting with external power bank and hook up with mobile phone and it does not work. I connect ME direct to my mobile phone (HTC ONE M8) and it recognises ME but the volume is so small and no point doing it. Not sure what I am doing wrong here. though. Any suggestion? Thank you.
> ...


 
  
 Thank you so much. I did not realise that I need USB Audio Player. I will purchase the App from Google Play and try it. Thanks.


----------



## Decommo

Does anyone have both ME and CHORD MOJO? Someone offered me Mojo at discounted price and not sure how good it is comparing with Meridian Explorer in terms of sound quality. I mainly listen from MacBook air. If anyone can share feedback or impression, it would be hugely helpful. Thank you.


----------



## sheldaze

decommo said:


> Does anyone have both ME and CHORD MOJO? Someone offered me Mojo at discounted price and not sure how good it is comparing with Meridian Explorer in terms of sound quality. I mainly listen from MacBook air. If anyone can share feedback or impression, it would be hugely helpful. Thank you.


 
 Yep.
  
 And...not sure how much feedback or impressions I could supply. My opinion is quite simple - Explorer2 is quite good, but Mojo is much better. You may want to wait and see if @yage responds here. He has been happier with the Meridian Explorer2 than I, and I believe is currently sampling a Chord Mojo.


----------



## yage

Unfortunately, I can't directly A/B since my Explorer2 died. However, based on my impressions so far, I agree with @sheldaze: I think the Mojo is the more refined of the two - warmer and fuller sounding, though it can come off as a little 'polite'. I'd be quite happy with the Mojo if I had listened to / bought it first.


----------



## Kamil21

decommo said:


> Does anyone have both ME and CHORD MOJO? Someone offered me Mojo at discounted price and not sure how good it is comparing with Meridian Explorer in terms of sound quality. I mainly listen from MacBook air. If anyone can share feedback or impression, it would be hugely helpful. Thank you.




I have both and a MacBook Air too and I should say they sound very different to each other. So don't let go of one before getting the other. I decided to keep both especially after getting MQA to work.


----------



## Decommo

sheldaze said:


> decommo said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have both ME and CHORD MOJO? Someone offered me Mojo at discounted price and not sure how good it is comparing with Meridian Explorer in terms of sound quality. I mainly listen from MacBook air. If anyone can share feedback or impression, it would be hugely helpful. Thank you.
> ...




Thank you very much for your feedback.


----------



## Decommo

yage said:


> Unfortunately, I can't directly A/B since my Explorer2 died. However, based on my impressions so far, I agree with @sheldaze
> : I think the Mojo is the more refined of the two - warmer and fuller sounding, though it can come off as a little 'polite'. I'd be quite happy with the Mojo if I had listened to / bought it first.



Thank you very much. It was very helpful. The price gap is quite big so I was hesitant to purchase Mojo. I will think over a bit and make decision shortly. Thanks.


----------



## Decommo

kamil21 said:


> decommo said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have both ME and CHORD MOJO? Someone offered me Mojo at discounted price and not sure how good it is comparing with Meridian Explorer in terms of sound quality. I mainly listen from MacBook air. If anyone can share feedback or impression, it would be hugely helpful. Thank you.
> ...




Thank you.  I will keep both and decide one to keep after listen both. By the way, what is MQA?


----------



## sheldaze

I'm actually keeping both, for the time being 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I have also heard MQA - it's the real deal. And hopefully it becomes the de facto for Tidal. And I still like the Explorer2 as a DAC, and as an amplifier for easy to drive headphones (i.e. Grado), where it is quite good good as an AMP/DAC too. There are many DACs that use commercial off the shelf chips, and I dislike almost all of these.
  
 Just saying - the step up (for me) to Mojo has not ceased my ability to enjoy Explorer2. And I cannot say that is true for many, _many _other DACs. If you are hesitant, and cannot listen to Mojo for yourself, you probably ought to pass.


----------



## GreenBow

decommo said:


> Does anyone have both ME and CHORD MOJO? Someone offered me Mojo at discounted price and not sure how good it is comparing with Meridian Explorer in terms of sound quality. I mainly listen from MacBook air. If anyone can share feedback or impression, it would be hugely helpful. Thank you.


 

 If you read back in th thread, you'll find a comparison of the Explorer (1) and the Mojo by me.


----------



## waveSounds

Is anyone else using the Explorer² as their main DAC? As you can tell from my phrasing, I am. Space on my desk is limited and the E² sits unobtrusively underneath my monitor, like an andonized, glistening sardine.
  
 The Mojo's interested me for a while and imagine it would offer a noticeable improvement from the E² but can it work well as desktop DAC? The idea of having it plugged into the mains constantly when it has a battery puts me off for some reason...


----------



## yage

wavesounds said:


> The idea of having it plugged into the mains constantly when it has a battery puts me off for some reason...


 
  
 I think in the manual Chord recommends that you charge the Mojo when it is powered off.


----------



## Decommo

sheldaze said:


> I'm actually keeping both, for the time being
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you very much. Since I cannot listen to Mojo for trial listening, I decide to hold off and use ME for a while since it is still mint condition and just got it less than 2 months ago.


----------



## Decommo

sheldaze said:


> decommo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank You. I tried by connecting with external power bank and hook up with mobile phone and it does not work. I connect ME direct to my mobile phone (HTC ONE M8) and it recognises ME but the volume is so small and no point doing it. Not sure what I am doing wrong here. though. Any suggestion? Thank you.
> ...


 
  
 Thank you so much. I purchased the USB to Audio Pro plugin and it worked.  One thing is that I only get 1 light indicator when i plug with Mobile Phone but get 3 full light indicator when I plug with Macbook Air. However, it is loud enough and sounds better than without ME.


----------



## sheldaze

decommo said:


> Thank you so much. I purchased the USB to Audio Pro plugin and it worked.  One thing is that I only get 1 light indicator when i plug with Mobile Phone but get 3 full light indicator when I plug with Macbook Air. However, it is loud enough and sounds better than without ME.


 
 If you are playing back the same audio, that indicator light says the setup on the Macbook Air is not correct. You may need to go into the Audio MIDI Setup tool (found under Utilities) to set your Mac to the correct bitrate of the audio. UAPP will do this automatically for Android. There are multiple software options too, which will automate this on the MacOS. I personally use Audirvana+ and JRiver, but there's a more complete list of options here:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/a/mac-os-x-music-players-alternatives-to-itunes


----------



## Decommo

sheldaze said:


> decommo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much. I purchased the USB to Audio Pro plugin and it worked.  One thing is that I only get 1 light indicator when i plug with Mobile Phone but get 3 full light indicator when I plug with Macbook Air. However, it is loud enough and sounds better than without ME.
> ...




Thank you. I use Vox player on Mac and get full 3 light indicator on ME when connected. Is this good thing?
When I plug ME on HTC One M8 via USB to Audio pro, I get 1 light indicator on ME. Is this correct?


----------



## sheldaze

decommo said:


> Thank you. I use Vox player on Mac and get full 3 light indicator on ME when connected. Is this good thing?
> When I plug ME on HTC One M8 via USB to Audio pro, I get 1 light indicator on ME. Is this correct?


 
 Well, it depends...
  
 But one of the general pitfalls of audio playback on Android (beyond simply not working) is it by default upsamples to a higher bitrate - something like 24-bit/96kHz. The pitfall on OS X is it defaults the bitrate to that which the DAC is capable of. Most DACs today are capable of at least 192kHz, so this is (or higher) is likely to be the default. Hence this is likely the cause of why you see the 3 lights on the Explorer.
  
 Unless you specifically downloaded audio from a high-rez site, your audio is likely to be 16-bit/44.1kHz. And this is the bitrate you should select using the OS X utility, Audio MIDI Setup. There are much, much, much better algorithms built-in the Explorer2 - where it too will upsample, but it will do it the right way and with a specific audio benefit in mind.


----------



## Decommo

sheldaze said:


> decommo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. I use Vox player on Mac and get full 3 light indicator on ME when connected. Is this good thing?
> ...




Wow.. Thank you so much.  I have been using OSX 2 years so far and did not know about Audio MIDI. I now changed to 44.1 kHz and it now shows 1 light indicator only. I hope that I did correctly.


----------



## Decommo

Does anyone using powerbank to power ME when it is connected to mobile phone? I am currently connect to Phone direct without external powersource and it sounds great as it is but a bit worry about power drainage of the phone. If anyone using external power source such as powerbank, love to hear how to do it. Thank you.


----------



## sheldaze

decommo said:


> Does anyone using powerbank to power ME when it is connected to mobile phone? I am currently connect to Phone direct without external powersource and it sounds great as it is but a bit worry about power drainage of the phone. If anyone using external power source such as powerbank, love to hear how to do it. Thank you.


 
 Though he uses a competing product, he shows how to do so with a power bank in the first post of this thread:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/778966/review-centrance-dacport-slim-dac-amp-combo


----------



## Decommo

sheldaze said:


> decommo said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone using powerbank to power ME when it is connected to mobile phone? I am currently connect to Phone direct without external powersource and it sounds great as it is but a bit worry about power drainage of the phone. If anyone using external power source such as powerbank, love to hear how to do it. Thank you.
> ...


 
 Thank you. I read it and found a better solution. It just need one cable. It is selling at Amazon just over $2. Here is the link for reference. http://amzn.to/1RYT3XM


----------



## masterpfa

kamil21 said:


> I have both and a MacBook Air too and I should say they sound very different to each other. So don't let go of one before getting the other. I decided to keep both especially after getting MQA to work.


 
  
 As an owner of the Mojo I am well aware of it's capabilities, but ever since hearing about MQA my interests had been tickled even further to investigate the Meridian DAC.
 I listened to the ME2 at the recent Headroom and I must say I was impressed, however I had already by this time purchased the Onkyo DP-X1 which along with being able to play Tidal natively and via UAPP it is also, once the FW is released, MQA capable.

 Especially with the lack of a wide range of MQA albums tracks not being readily available and the fact that Tidal has not gone down this path yet meant I could not justify purchasing this Meridian DAC at this time
  
 But once FW and Tidal do become available on my Onkyo along with my Mojo I should hopefully be a happy bunny.

 PS Had the Meridian been slightly cheaper it might have been worthy of being an original purchase but the arrangement below is also something that would put me off the ME as a solo purchase.
   





>


----------



## dabotsonline

dakanao said:


> I can get the Explorer 2 for 150 euro's, I wonder how it compared to the HRT Microstreamer, Geek Out 450 and Dragonfly 1.2 soundwise?


 
  
 150€ is an incredible price for the Explorer2 - where is this from? Thanks.


----------



## dabotsonline

decommo said:


> I tried by connecting with external power bank and hook up with mobile phone and it does not work. I connect ME direct to my mobile phone (HTC ONE M8) and it recognises ME but the volume is so small and no point doing it. Not sure what I am doing wrong here. though. Any suggestion? Thank you.


 


decommo said:


> Does anyone using powerbank to power ME when it is connected to mobile phone? I am currently connect to Phone direct without external powersource and it sounds great as it is but a bit worry about power drainage of the phone. If anyone using external power source such as powerbank, love to hear how to do it. Thank you.


 


decommo said:


> Thank you. I read it and found a better solution. It just need one cable. It is selling at Amazon just over $2. Here is the link for reference. http://amzn.to/1RYT3XM


 
  
  
 Who owns a Meridian Explorer2 running firmware v1717, normal MQA a.k.a. MQA Authentic (green light) and MQA Studio (blue light) files ( http://docs.7digital.com ) and a Lightning-based Apple device (rather than an HTC or other Android phone) and can test compatibility with no power bank, power bank with 5W (5V @ 1A) input and/or output and/or pass-through / simultaneous charge and discharge support, power bank with 10W (5V @ 2A) input and/or output and/or pass-through / simultaneous charge and discharge support?
  
 This would be a slightly more elegant solution than the $2.99 USD Goodtrade8 B01CTZDSTI / GOTD Micro USB Host OTG Cable with Micro USB Power.
  

 According to @RicardoD , it seems that, even though 'Compatibility' is only listed for iPads, the new 'Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter' (MK0W2AM/A in US, MK0W2ZM/A in UK and Europe... ) will work on portable iOS devices as well:
  
 "The Apple USB3 Camera adapter does work with iPhone and iPod.  First, update your device to iOS 9.3.   I  have this working with my Modi 2 and Magni 2 setup and an iPod touch."
  
 "You plug your Lightning charger into one port and then use a USB cable in the other to feed your DAC."
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/802408/new-apple-lightning-to-usb-3-camera-adapter-39-an-official-answer-for-usb-dac-and-ipad#post_12441509
  
 "It's the latest generation iPod Touch w/128MB of memory.  Also works with my iPhone 6s."
  
 "I have a 10W iPad charger plugged into the Apple USB3 camera adapter and my iPod/iPhone is charging when docked."
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/802408/new-apple-lightning-to-usb-3-camera-adapter-39-an-official-answer-for-usb-dac-and-ipad#post_12444035
  
 "Here is the photo of my setup that is working.  Keeps my iPod Touch charging while outputting USB audio to the DAC."
  
 http://cdn.head-fi.org/b/b7/b7f90e18_Apple-adapter-1.jpeg
 (via http://www.head-fi.org/content/type/61/id/1595548/ )
  
 http://cdn.head-fi.org/c/c3/c378ec73_Apple-adapter-2.jpeg
 (via http://www.head-fi.org/content/type/61/id/1595549/ )
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/802408/new-apple-lightning-to-usb-3-camera-adapter-39-an-official-answer-for-usb-dac-and-ipad#post_12445219
  
  
 @hearo is also using it with input power, although he/she has an iPad:
  
 "Yes, I am using power with my iPad USB power adapter plugged into the new CCK via the Apple USB to lightning cable."
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/802408/new-apple-lightning-to-usb-3-camera-adapter-39-an-official-answer-for-usb-dac-and-ipad/15#post_12446390
  
 "I got my Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter today. I tried it with my Light Harmonic GeekOut V2. it seems to be problematic if I remove or try to change headphones from the V2 directly. i.e. it only works this way if I plug in the V2 to the new Camera Connector Kit with headphones already plugged into the V2 (a no-no according to the V2 manual). Seems like the new CCK prefers a consistent amount of electrical resistance.
  
 Currently using it like so...
 [Tidal app on iPad] --> [USB3 CCK] --> [GO V2 USB DAC] --> [O2 amp] --> [various headphones]
  
 Btw... No interruptions using either the low or high gain settings on the V2."
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/802408/new-apple-lightning-to-usb-3-camera-adapter-39-an-official-answer-for-usb-dac-and-ipad#post_1244583


----------



## Buellerich

Good evening,
  
 I have the Explorer2 also. In my setup it is momentarily used as DAC and amp, firing a pair of Sennheiser 575. The cans are definitely not high end gear but have a fairly balanced and neutral sound. They are rated with 120 Ohms. From the power side the Explorer2 is fed by an Aqvox External Power Unit.
 All in all, I can say that the achievable sound is great as far as mid range and treble is concerned. In terms of bass rendering however the Explorer2 appears to be somewhat lean. I have made comparisons by feeding the same pair of cans with the headphone amp of a vintage Denon DCD 1400 CD player. Additionally I used a cheap Phillips CD/DVD player, being connected to a Sony intergrated amp, using Direct Sound and it's headphone socket. In both cases bass was more pronounced than with the Explorer2.
 Due to its low source impedence I do not expect a distorted frequency response behaviour of the heaphones. Additionally, the SPL, which I can reach with the Explorer2 is more than sufficient.
 So, my question is: Is the lack of bass part of the Explorer's sound signature? Or is there a chance of problems fading when using a sensitive pair of cans with low impedence?
 I know that some users here have reported about very good results when pairing the Explorer2 with a Grados.
 User Sheldaze for example has reported about very good results.
  
 My question is if these results (with the fitting Grados) could even be bettered by employing an external headphone amp for the Explorer2.
  
 An other question is referring to a comparison between Explorer2 and Director as DAC. Sheldaze has stated that the Director was the better DAC. Maybe there is achance to specify that? In which respect was the Director better ?
  
 best regards
  
 Sascha


----------



## sheldaze

Welcome to Head-Fi @Buellerich!
  
 If you need more background on Explorer 2, you can also look at the older Explorer version 1 threads. I think there is some common feedback to both products, being mainly - the DAC portion is fantastic - the amplifier portion is not that strong. So as you suggest, using the Explorer 2 only for its DAC is quite a good plan, and finding a headphone amplifier more suitable for your current and any future planned headphones will definitely give you more bass quantity and quality.
  
 Comparing the Explorer 2 and the Director is more subtle. I found the differences obvious only when listening to stereo speakers. Simply stated, there was not a lot of detail from the Explorer, which made depth and other stereo artifacts less present. It really sounded cheap and not that HiFi on my speaker system - not an issue when listening to headphones, where I found the differences between the Explorer 2 and Director less obvious. On headphones, it was simply more detail, and perhaps a little more dynamics too, on the Director.


----------



## Buellerich

Hi Sheldaze,
  
 thanks a lot for your reply.
  
 According to what I have been reading here my theory was that with an appropriate pair of cans the flaws of the Explorer's amp could be somehow outweighed. 
  
 I am kind of "shocked" about your report regarding Explorer2 and speakers. Have you connected Explorer and Director with a pair of active speakers or did you walk the way via an integrated amp ?
 Do you really think that two units with almost identical headphone sound can differ on speakers so much?
  
 However the fact that you heard more detail from the Director could be due to a better analogue output stage.
 Maybe there is a chance to order a Director and to accomplish A/B comparisons with two PC's and the DAC's connected to the same headphone amp...
  
 best regards
  
 Sascha


----------



## sheldaze

Speakers were setup: pre-amp, amplifier, speakers
  
 No active speakers - pre-amp and amplifier combined cost (no longer using) were over $5K. It is a system I rather liked and have been trying to tweak for a number of years. I was very happy to hear technology changes in recent years and recent DACs, at reasonable prices. I truly was happy with the Director at the helm of this system. I had both the Explorer and Explorer 2 and tried them at the helm - I just did not like these. Doesn't bother me either that a $150 - $300 DAC/AMP did not sound that great when put in front of relatively high cost speaker equipment.
  
 I hope this makes more sense, in that I wasn't using a smaller, simpler audio system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm actually going to a meet this weekend where someone is likely bringing a Director. However the issue there is how to feed both the same sound. I forget what headphone amplifier I was using when I compared the Director to the Explorer/Explorer 2. At least then I was at home, under controlled conditions, and had a PC to drive both. I would be interested to hear it again with a newer better headphone and amplifier setup. I could certainly feed the Director with digital (Toslink/COAX) but have no way to also drive Explorer 2. I think I'll just have to let it be for now...
  
 I do agree with you, that as you suggest there are many easy to drive, low impedance headphones that would sound good directly from the Explorer 2. I would guess though, not having tried these, most portable headphones should do. But you'll have to try for yourself or ask other people who have tried portable headphones. My only portables, Audeze EL-8C, are not quite as easy to drive as one might think. They sound better from a Ragnarok than they do from "portable" gear.
  
 Best of luck!


----------



## Buellerich

Hi Sheldaze,
  
 for me it really matters what you have written about connecting the Explorer to a competent Audio Chain ending up in speakers. I primarily listen to headphones but on the other hand I certainly do expect, that a good DAC is working properly in a conventional setup (with speakers) also.!! In so far your statements regarding that point are of primary importance for me. Even from a theoretical standpoint it is very interesting if a source, which sounds good when monitored via headphones can "completely fail" when heard via speakers. Is the fact that a source sounds good via headphones a sufficient criteria that it will hold up it's quality when paired with speakers or vice versa?
  
 I started off with Computer Audio about one year ago. The Explorer 1 was replaced by the Explorer 2 , which also to my ears brought real, audible improvements. Until now I have exclusively used the Explorer as both, DAC and Amp whereby I had obviously overestimated the necessity to have a mobile solution, since until now, I have exclusively used it at home. So, the plan is to integrate it sooner or later into a conventional hifi system (Receiver and speakers) as substitution for a CD Player. If it turns out to be a "pure headphone dac" however, I had better invest in a Director, maybe, or remain with a conventional CD Player.... 
  
 So, by bringing speakers into the game, things are getting more universal and complicated at the same time.
  
 The A/B comparison you mentioned will have to be evaluated with caution. When feeding the Director's SPDIF, the unit is powered by External Power, which might bring about an advantage over the Explorer at least as long it is purely USB powered. On the other hand the SPDIF signal into the Director is not reclocked by the Director, which - by the way - might be it's weak point.
 In my opinion, a real A/B can only be done, by connecting the two units individually to their respective PC's, using the same software and playing the same track simultaneously, whilst having both units connected to the same headphone amp and being able to switch between sources.......a quite complicated procedure.
  
 Good night and best regards
  
 Sascha


----------



## oceandream1

hello all, i am torn between e2 and iFi Audio Nano iDSD USB DAC. have anyone used both, offer a comparison. i have phillips x2 and will be playing through my laptop mainly. thanks


----------



## masterpfa

oceandream1 said:


> hello all, i am torn between e2 and iFi Audio Nano iDSD USB DAC. have anyone used both, offer a comparison. i have phillips x2 and will be playing through my laptop mainly. thanks


 
 I have not used either but have you considered the Chord Mojo to add to this list?


----------



## oceandream1

hi its out of my budget


----------



## masterpfa

oceandream1 said:


> hi its out of my budget


 
 There is always that
 Hopefully someone here can answer your question sometime soon.


----------



## oceandream1

so guys, i just got this today and been listening to it for about an hour or so. my background is i have been listening to music for about 15 years but i would not call myself an audiophile and do not own any fancy gear. this is my first dac/amp purchase. 
  
 my personal experience is as follows:
  
 the biggest plus is music did sound a bit clearer too me? like i can hear all the little things that are going on in the music. other then that i have nothing else to report. for the asking price of 200 pounds (more expensive then my x2 phillips headphones) i was expecting to be blown away. however, in all honesty, i was quite under whelmed. 
  
 is it slight improvement on the onboard laptop sound. yes a little. but is it 200 pound worth of improvement. not at all. i am not a technical person but i am quite certain products in half the price will do the same job as this one. so thats my subjective opinion. again i am not a technical person so just my thoughts. 
  
 i would say look elsewhere if you are considering this i think it is highly likely you can get better bang for your buck. i am pretty sure i would be sending this back.


----------



## GreenBow

oceandream1 said:


> so guys, i just got this today and been listening to it for about an hour or so. my background is i have been listening to music for about 15 years but i would not call myself an audiophile and do not own any fancy gear. this is my first dac/amp purchase.
> 
> my personal experience is as follows:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I was not convinced by the ME 1 when I bought it. However after a good running-in it was much better.


----------



## mordicai

I thought the MEv 2 was a fabulous DAC. A upgrade from my Emotive DAC 1. And then of course it has MQA, which just blew me away. I didn't keep it because a didn't care for the treble extension that much. The reviewer states that he doesn't have any fancy equipment, and there in, is the rub.  Nothing is going to sound that great if other parts of your system are not up to snuff.


----------



## oceandream1

hi as i understand the purpose of this particular item is to offer an upgrade to the sound on onboard pc when you use it with a variety of heaphones. my headphones are not ridcilousy expensive but they are not cheap and well respected in this price range. 
  
 so owning fancy gear is not a prerequisite here. my point is the effect achieved by this item could be achieved by products at half the price with same degree of efficiency. this is my 2 cents and intuition but could be completely wrong as i am not an expert in this field.


----------



## sheldaze

Cheap headphones or not, I absolutely love how this sounds with my Grado SR60i.
 But...
  
 ...they still need a clean power source. That is, when I feed input via Wyrd, I like the sound. When I feed input directly from my laptop computer, the sound is not quite there, to my ears. I've recently acquired a taste for an even more odd pairing, of the Grado SR60i with the Meridian Prime (and power supply). That's about a 50 times ratio between MSRP of the source and the destination. But to my ears, the power is even more clear and clean.
  
 In summary, the issue I have with the Explorer2 is it is only best when fed clean power. Other USB DAC/AMP solutions are less susceptible to poorer power feeds. This may be what you're hearing?


----------



## oceandream1

hi i do not know what you mean by clean power? do you mean the device is powered by a system external to the computer? if so i am not sure how it works. can you link me to what is needed and the cost. i could try it if it is cheap.


----------



## sheldaze

oceandream1 said:


> hi i do not know what you mean by clean power? do you mean the device is powered by a system external to the computer? if so i am not sure how it works. can you link me to what is needed and the cost. i could try it if it is cheap.


 
 In my personal experience with the Explorer2 it simply sounded better when I used a powered hub. Schiit makes one called the Wyrd, which is relatively expensive at $99. However even using a simple one from Amazon provided better audio from the headphone output of the Explorer2:
  
http://schiit.com/products/wyrd
http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Port-2-5A-power-adapter/dp/B00DQFGH80
  
 You do not need both. I first tried using the AmazonBasics. I liked what I heard, and later tried the Wyrd - I liked what I heard just a little more. In my experience, it was all about providing a better power source to the Explorer2. And that was worth the $16 for the AmazonBasics to trial.


----------



## kendavis

sheldaze said:


> In my personal experience with the Explorer2 it simply sounded better when I used a powered hub. Schiit makes one called the Wyrd, which is relatively expensive at $99. However even using a simple one from Amazon provided better audio from the headphone output of the Explorer2:
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/wyrd
> http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Port-2-5A-power-adapter/dp/B00DQFGH80
> ...


 
 Thank you @sheldaze for this thought. I have had my Meridian Direct DAC (1, not 2--before they called it Director), bought when I was younger and foolisher, sitting connected to my computer in my office driving my Asgard 2 or my Lyr 2 for some months and feeling uninspired by the combination. After reading your post I brought up my iFi iUSBPower Power Supply which I also bought some time ago and put it between the PC and the Meridian. I've just started listening to things but the difference is already clear as night and day. Now I have to sit at my computer all night and listen to all my music through this new setup. Anyway, it makes sense that the Meridian devices which get their power from the crappy power in the USB from my PC would benefit from decrapification (is that a word... well it is now). Thanks for your sharing some of your broad experience.


----------



## oceandream1

ken do u own a ifi nano?


----------



## kendavis

oceandream1 said:


> ken do u own a ifi nano?


 
 The one I have is a micro as shown here: http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/micro-iusbpower/
  
 I'm not familiar with the nano. Is it newer? better? cheaper?


----------



## oceandream1

oh ok i was talking about ifi nano. it is a amp/dac device like the meridian. just asking if you any ifi dacs/amps and how they compare with others u have including merdian etc


----------



## kendavis

I think I have a clearer idea of what you were asking, @oceandream1. I hadn't realized that ifi makes a variety of different products including DACs and amplifiers. There seem to be three products in ifi's nano line and more in the micro line. I have just the USB Power device which now connects my PC to my meridian Direct. I also have a Meridian Explorer (not second generation) which is put away since I got the Meridian Direct. I'm waiting on a Bifrost just upgraded to Multibit, but that's for my real stereo downstairs, so I can't offer much comparison insight at this time. I can only say I am pretty impressed how much benefit I got from cleaning up the USB power.


----------



## oceandream1

ok thanks man


----------



## Decommo

kendavis said:


> sheldaze said:
> 
> 
> > In my personal experience with the Explorer2 it simply sounded better when I used a powered hub. Schiit makes one called the Wyrd, which is relatively expensive at $99. However even using a simple one from Amazon provided better audio from the headphone output of the Explorer2:
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for sharing.. Is there any difference between Schitt Wyrd and iFi iUSB in terms of performance? I guess that both does the same thing. Please correct me if  I am wrong.


----------



## oceandream1

HI ANYONE had any luck playing MQA files with the meridian explorer. i noticed there is some MQA file of some classical piece on tidal but my meridian explorer does not turn green as it is supposed to. i also downloaded foobar and downloaded a mqa flac from the web but again it does not seem to turn green etc. so i am not sure what is the proper way to play the MQA file. thanks


----------



## sheldaze

oceandream1 said:


> HI ANYONE had any luck playing MQA files with the meridian explorer. i noticed there is some MQA file of some classical piece on tidal but my meridian explorer does not turn green as it is supposed to. i also downloaded foobar and downloaded a mqa flac from the web but again it does not seem to turn green etc. so i am not sure what is the proper way to play the MQA file. thanks


 
 Are you certain your Explorer has been successfully flashed with the MQA update?


----------



## Avatar86

...


----------



## oceandream1

how to do that?


----------



## sheldaze

oceandream1 said:


> how to do that?


 
 There are instructions on the Meridian site where you need to download and extract an archive.
  
 If you have not done this, your Explorer is only MQA-ready. It does not have the MQA code as yet fully installed:
  
https://www.meridian-audio.com/support/computer-audio-support/explorer-2/
  
 See notes on *DAC UPLOADER*.


----------



## oceandream1

hi i have a technical question about sample rates. when setting up the meridian explorer i was asked to select desired sample rate from
  
 control panel >> hardware and sound >> sound >> double click meridian audio >> advanced option :

 Here i have option from cd quality 16 bit (44.1 K) to highest tier of studio quality (24 bit 192 K). there are several tiers of studio quality. now which version is the correct version to use. i listen to music from youtube, spotify, mp3s and tidal hifi which is cd quality. so do i stick to cd quality or choose the highest studio quality and does it even make a difference? and do i need to change this if i somehow play higher quality?


----------



## sheldaze

oceandream1 said:


> hi i have a technical question about sample rates. when setting up the meridian explorer i was asked to select desired sample rate from
> 
> control panel >> hardware and sound >> sound >> double click meridian audio >> advanced option :
> 
> Here i have option from cd quality 16 bit (44.1 K) to highest tier of studio quality (24 bit 192 K). there are several tiers of studio quality. now which version is the correct version to use. i listen to music from youtube, spotify, mp3s and tidal hifi which is cd quality. so do i stick to cd quality or choose the highest studio quality and does it even make a difference? and do i need to change this if i somehow play higher quality?


 
 It makes a difference. You want to input 16 bit (44.1 K) because you don't want your computer to pre-process the music. Let the Explorer do all the work, and use its processor to best adjust the audio.
  
 However because you're on Windows, you're on your own with how to use Foobar. Take a look in the Head-Fi Wiki for information on how to playback audio on Windows.


----------



## oceandream1

hey  man thanks a lot i will do that. also can you tell me about the usb power you were mentioning. i am in uk i am thinking of buying this:
  
 https://www.amazon.co.uk/AmazonBasics-4-Port-USB-3-0-Plug/dp/B00E0NH7DQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1462060704&sr=8-1&keywords=AmazonBasics+4+Port+USB+3.0+Hub+with+5V%2F2.5A+power+adapter
  
 its a 4 port usb 3.0 plug will this give me better sound. i think explorer is 2.0 so i should get 2.0 instead will this unit have all i need to connect my laptop to my headphones via the xplorer?


----------



## sheldaze

oceandream1 said:


> hey  man thanks a lot i will do that. also can you tell me about the usb power you were mentioning. i am in uk i am thinking of buying this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/AmazonBasics-4-Port-USB-3-0-Plug/dp/B00E0NH7DQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1462060704&sr=8-1&keywords=AmazonBasics+4+Port+USB+3.0+Hub+with+5V%2F2.5A+power+adapter
> 
> its a 4 port usb 3.0 plug will this give me better sound. i think explorer is 2.0 so i should get 2.0 instead will this unit have all i need to connect my laptop to my headphones via the xplorer?


 
 Yes - that's that one! It's the same thing as I have, but with the UK plug.
  
 Best to start with something small, in case it does not make a significant difference. In my case, I immediately heard differences between sending straight from my laptop and through the powered USB hub.
  
 You're fine just getting the one you linked. It's mainly about the power.


----------



## oceandream1

ok thanks man i will try it. i am just trying to research how to get the best sound out of the explorer. so hope this helps. also i do feel i noticed some difference when selecting lower sample rate. however only the one light lights up in the explorer the one furthest away from the headphone jack. 
  
 whereas before all 3 lights were lighting up. also is mqa like a future thing. can you get all music in mqa format as of now. or maybe things might come out in  a year or two. thanks


----------



## sheldaze

oceandream1 said:


> ok thanks man i will try it. i am just trying to research how to get the best sound out of the explorer. so hope this helps. also i do feel i noticed some difference when selecting lower sample rate. however only the one light lights up in the explorer the one furthest away from the headphone jack.
> 
> whereas before all 3 lights were lighting up. also is mqa like a future thing. can you get all music in mqa format as of now. or maybe things might come out in  a year or two. thanks


 
 One light is correct.
 You're right about that - MQA is not really available much today. But the future of MQA - who knows?


----------



## oceandream1

ok thank you


----------



## g4747

Hello fellow meridians.
 I'm reposting from the lcd thread just in case you can shed some light into a problem I'm facing.
 My portable chain is laptop - meridian explorer 2 - objective 2 amp - Audeze Lcd-2.
 From which one should adjust the volume?
 Foobar, laptop's volume (it's has common volume level with meridian as when I adjust one the other follows accordingly) or objective?
 Right now I have meridian laptop and foobar at max vol. and I am adjusting the objectives knob.
 Does that insert any hissing as I have the other volumes at max?

 My reservation comes from the fact that I THINK that I hear noise  when I'm having everything maxed out and just adjusting the objective amp. On the other hand having the volume adjusted at 3/4 on my objective permanently, the foobar one at full volume and playing with the meridians (and also windows) volume corrects that.
 I don't know if that makes any sense or it's just my ears.

 I have set the sound quality of the meridian from its options to studio quality (24 bit 192 K). As I understand this is not correct, so it might be that. I will have time to check again with this change but do you have any idea why this might happen and what else should I try to change?
  
 My best  files are flacs of 24 bits/ 44.1 kHz.


----------



## yage

g4747 said:


> Right now I have meridian laptop and foobar at max vol. and I am adjusting the objectives knob.


 
  
 Are you using the line level output (with the circle / arrow symbol next to it) from the Explorer2 to your O2 amp?


----------



## g4747

Ehm....no, I'm using the headphone one.
 Wrong one?


----------



## sheldaze

g4747 said:


> Ehm....no, I'm using the headphone one.
> Wrong one?


 
 Need to use the output @yage said above:
  

 In the picture above, it is the one without the headphone symbol - the one on the left.
  
 It's not just that the volume will not be changed by your computer, the output impedance settings are optimized for output into an external amplifier. This is one of the benefits of the Explorer, having an output specifically adjusted for external amplification.


----------



## g4747

Thank you for your help, that must solve the problem, I will check in a few days when I'll have time to listen to some music again.
 I had meridian explorer 1 and the one next to the headphone was useless to me so it never crossed to me to think that now that they changed it, I have to use that as a line in.


----------



## Avatar86

Please help me out here... (I’ve got an ME2)

  
 1.    I get the impression that the sound becomes better with lower buffer size (I’m using JRiver), under 10 ms is to be recommended. Is this about right?
 2.    This then requires quite a strong computer so the sound does not glitch. It is the CPU or Memory that determines how well the computer performs in this matter?

 3.    (alternative question) – I listen to mainly to Dubstep, Glitch Hop and Beat Music. In my impression the native soundcard of the computer is “faster” then an USB DAC (it’s a “shorter” way for the sound via the internal soundcard?). This gives me the feeling that the tightness/ attack in the music comes more easily this way, then via and USB DAC. Might this be true?


----------



## oceandream1

the me2 sucks man. i bought this a few days ago. for the asking price 200 pounds 300 dollars, you can get  half decent all in one hifi system in that price. i am going to be returning this. i am looking into ifi nano, hrt music streamer 3 and dragon fly red to see if they are any good. i have given it time to impress me but the music just sounds so dull/bland or sterile with this


----------



## peterinvan

oceandream1 said:


> the me2 sucks man. i bought this a few days ago. for the asking price 200 pounds 300 dollars, you can get  half decent all in one hifi system in that price. i am going to be returning this. i am looking into ifi nano, hrt music streamer 3 and dragon fly red to see if they are any good. i have given it time to impress me but the music just sounds so dull/bland or sterile with this


 

 You haven't told us what other equipment you are using, so hard to guess what the problem might be.


----------



## oceandream1

fidellio x2 and dell inspiron laptop. my 30 pound creative soundcard sounds equal if not better then this


----------



## theveterans

> the me2 sucks man. i bought this a few days ago. for the asking price 200 pounds 300 dollars, you can get  half decent all in one hifi system in that price. i am going to be returning this. i am looking into ifi nano, hrt music streamer 3 and dragon fly red to see if they are any good. i have given it time to impress me but the music just sounds so dull/bland or sterile with this


 
  
 Those 3 DACs won't impress you if ME2 doesn't, since they are considered as a side grade IMO. If you can get the Direct DAC, or other portable DAC like Mojo. Both Direct DAC and Mojo easily bested my ME1 which I gave away to my sister. I returned the Direct DAC since it's not portable unlike the Mojo. SQ wise (detail, transparency), Mojo = Direct DAC, but Mojo sounds a bit warmer.


----------



## oceandream1

hey man what do you think of schittt audi magni and modi? portabillity is not huge for me. they are slightly bigger so does it mean they could have better sound?


----------



## nicoch46

oceandream1 said:


> the me2 sucks man. i bought this a few days ago. for the asking price 200 pounds 300 dollars, you can get  half decent all in one hifi system in that price. i am going to be returning this. i am looking into ifi nano, hrt music streamer 3 and dragon fly red to see if they are any good. i have given it time to impress me but the music just sounds so dull/bland or sterile with this


 

 the dac chip is a cheapers PCM5102.....


----------



## oceandream1

for anyone not happy by meridian i suggest try ifi nano. i just got it. and i have meridian as well and i prefer the nano. i will be returning the meridian. while the nano is not perfect. i feel instrument seperation could be better. but it overall sounds more musical to my ears. sound is highly subjective so take my opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## Noobzilla

Went online to check for ME2 driver updates. I saw the DAC Uploader for MQA. I got an error and it told me to contact Meridian  which I did just now. I'm curious what it is about and what is going to happen.


----------



## yage

noobzilla said:


> Went online to check for ME2 driver updates. I saw the DAC Uploader for MQA. I got an error and it told me to contact Meridian  which I did just now. I'm curious what it is about and what is going to happen.


 
  
 It's okay. Meridian will exchange your current unit with a new one (latest firmware will already be installed). It happened to me and that's what they did.


----------



## Noobzilla

yage said:


> It's okay. Meridian will exchange your current unit with a new one (latest firmware will already be installed). It happened to me and that's what they did.


 
  
 Did you send them the unit and the box + everything else and you got a new unit? Did you pay shipping?


----------



## yage

You only have to send back the DAC. They'll send you a link to a shipping label so no need to pay for that. I used the original packing material for shipment and got back basically a brand new DAC + accessories.


----------



## Noobzilla

I finally used the Tidal 90 day trial I got a year ago. Luckily the code still works. I'm glad Tidal finally included Exclusive Mode. Sounds awesome!


----------



## Noobzilla

I just died of happiness. Just found out I can move over playlist from my Spotify account to Tidal using Soundiiz.


----------



## Decommo

noobzilla said:


> I just died of happiness. Just found out I can move over playlist from my Spotify account to Tidal using Soundiiz.




Thank you very much for the tip.. Great to know.. I am also using spotify premium which streams 320kbp. Can you hear difference on sound quality moving to Tidal?


----------



## Noobzilla

decommo said:


> Thank you very much for the tip.. Great to know.. I am also using spotify premium which streams 320kbp. Can you hear difference on sound quality moving to Tidal?


 
  
 I also use Spotify Premium account (though I use Fidelify as the player - WASAPI mode). Yes, there is difference! Much cleaner sound and extra details. I recommend you to try the free one month if they still offer that. Just note that whenever I reopen my Tidal, the sound setting changes so I have to set it again to Exclusive Mode.


----------



## fredrico58

Iv'e owned (and own many DAC's, DAC Amp's and DAC/AMP/HD. Sony HAP S-1, NAD D3020, ODAC rev B, Objective 2 + ODAC rev B,
 Fiio11K as well as DAC's built into High End SS Receivers. I have pretty good Headphones: AKG, Sony MDRZ7, HIFI Man 400i, B&W P7's and I ALSO listen to A Very Well Tuned Very Large Older Martin Logan speakers powered by an older Classe' DR15 Power amp (the best sounding combo that I've ever heard at any price) and I was in the High End Audio business for 30+ years. I've owned Stax headphones back in the day, many of the finest Amp's, PreAmp's, Speakers, Wire, Turntables, CD Players- Even Studer Revox Reel to Reel. I've been both listening and teaching others to listen for 35+ years. The last 6 years, I've been a consumer while an occasional consultant to to high end retailers, end users and some large technology companies that I have no consumer connection with (like the Xfinity X-1 system, it's apps, remotes and their uses, as well as the system's functionality. 
 Anyway, I spend a lot of time listening and comparing products. I also have known what was well recorded to use as demo's within the industry, since the early 1970's but not so much after the '90's (with a few "Rock" exceptions). I'm happy to share this knowledge but I mostly know: Folk, Country, Alternative Rock, Classic Rock, Blues and combo's of these like Southern Rock or Country Rock etc..
 I have about 500 FLAC, AIFF and DSD very Hi REZ recordings in my library as well as Vinyl. 
  
 With that said, I recently went against the Consumer Retail Audiophile paradigm where I was using the Sony HAP-S1, which I still highly recommend -but not at it's $999 retail price- or even close. It blew away the NAD which in Turn, blows away the Fiio -but with the exception of sheer punch and forward dynamics (the Sony excelled at this). The ODAC rev B, is not just the greatest buy that I know of at $199.00 but beats everything that I've heard to date: at least: in depth and width of sound stage, placement of vocals and instruments ("imaging" is what, I've always called it). I'm using WASAPI with a well set up Foobar2000 ver 1.3.10. That is on an Intel core i5 6th gen Dell Laptop with a 1 TB SSD Drive and 8GB RAM. 
  
 I don't use Headphones often but if I did, I would probably buy the next gen from Oppo but the High End HiFi Man's are really good, as are many other specialty High End Headphones that I've sampled. I'm partial to planar's definition and imaging but I still like Dynamics (I have Genelec studio Monitors in another room and they are the most Dynamic Studio speaker line that I've ever heard). My Martin Logan's give me both at exceptional levels and are therefore, my reference. Unlike Headphones, I get all the Detail, Imaging, Better Dynamics AND a visceral experience of live and studio music, using my speakers, amp and having it tuned and set up correctly, in a good acoustic room.
  
 I got a chance to hear MQA demo'd at it's high end equipment level and it was significantly better than the best Hi Rez music played on the most expensive DAC's, with the same electronics (Amp's, Speakers and Headphones). I believe that it will eventually be a "game changer" in reproducing Digital sound as not only will it become the absolute reference when the music was originally MQA mastered but it _*also*_ has the capability of dropping the background noise threshold (behind the music) on lower bit and compressed recordings (this has never been done before in up conversion and was astonishingly impressive) allowing them to sound much, much better than any present DAC or technology can do with them. Especially with a well recorded but now compressed and/or lower Rez: such as Apple Itunes- AAC, AIFF and Apple Lossless tracks (none of which sound close to as good as well done Hi Rez FLAC's), as well as streaming music like Pandora One or Spotify. 
  
 I ordered the Meridian Explorer2 and am receiving it this Thursday (May 19th, 2016). I'm hoping that it will give me both the "imaging" of the ODAC rev B AND the Dynamics of the Sony HAP-S1. I need a weekend to listen to my 50+ favorites and using the meridian (I go from the line out directly to my Power Amp with Audioquest wire, then use the Volume on the Foobar2000 program as my Volume control), then I will write a review. 
  
 I do have a question. I'm not as Technical as many of you (my ears decide) but I don't know the difference between Re samplers (I have DB Poweramp / SSRC and PPHS- is there a difference? - but could download others-  and I have WASAPI and ASIO Foobar USB outputs (push) for the ODAC ver B. (is one or even another: better/worse/different?). A friend showed me how to quickly set up Foobar2000 using WASAPI and the PPHS resampler. I use my USB 3.0 out to the ODAC DAC which I got with RCA outs to go directly into my AMP (the Amp has balanced inputs but I Haven't found a reasonable external DAC with Balanced outs. 
  
 Glad you had a Thread on the Meridian. I've never participated in a thread before so if this should be posted somewhere else or in a different format, let me know.
  
 P.S. I believe that this ver. 2 of the Meridian will decode MQA recordings (anyone know where to get them?) but I don't believe it has the up converting technology for compressed and lower res files, like the very expensive unit that I got to listen to at a Demo. If I'm wrong than why have a $299 or less device and a $5000+ one?


----------



## sheldaze

fredrico58 said:


> P.S. I believe that this ver. 2 of the Meridian will decode MQA recordings (anyone know where to get them?) but I don't believe it has the up converting technology for compressed and lower res files, like the very expensive unit that I got to listen to at a Demo. If I'm wrong than why have a $299 or less device and a $5000+ one?


 
 I'm a Mac user, I know nothing about your Windows re-sampler software. Sorry.
  
 I am curious, what $5000+ unit capable of playing MQA that you heard? Was it also a Meridian product? The Explorer2 is fully capable of MQA decoding, and was for a long while the only product I had heard MQA playback through. It can do quite well when fed a proper power source. My laptop is not good at this, thus I pass through a powered USB hub for critical listening.
  
 Also, welcome to Head-Fi. Sorry for your wallet - this is only the beginning


----------



## fredrico58

It was an ALL Meridian system. I guess you would call the "head end" the Streamer called an 818v3. The system was about $75,000. I will try not to buy but I do find the threads interesting.


----------



## fredrico58

You were soooo right. I bought 4x Massdrop Items on the first day. I'm in trouble.


----------



## yage

fredrico58 said:


> P.S. I believe that this ver. 2 of the Meridian will decode MQA recordings (anyone know where to get them?) but I don't believe it has the up converting technology for compressed and lower res files, like the very expensive unit that I got to listen to at a Demo. If I'm wrong than why have a $299 or less device and a $5000+ one?


 
  
 If you want to test MQA decoding, you can download some sample files from the 2L high-res test bench. With the Explorer2, all 'lower-res' files are upsampled to 176.4 / 192 kHz (e.g. 44.1 / 88.2 -> 176.4, 48 / 96 -> 192).
  
 I'm sure (ok, well cautiously optimistic) that the $5k streamer has better parts quality and design than what is possible with a device that sells for $300.


----------



## fredrico58

So thanks to this Site, I now will have AKG K7xx Red Edition on ear Headphones on their way, HiFiMan RE00 in ears, a Centrance Dacport Slim and I bought an open box Fiio Alpen 2 E17K. I use headphones almost exclusively while traveling (or when my wife is sleeping), so I never put the Importance on them However, I can't have outstanding music in my listening rooms through speakers (Martin Logans and Genelecs) and have total crap when I use Headphones. So now at least I have both on Ear and in ear headphones that are decent and closed back (for Flights) but with decent DAC/Amps. the Objective 2+ODAC Rev B for home Headphone use and the Fiio for travel. I will use my ODAC Rev B with my Genelecs (what it lacks in Dynamics, they provide) and my new Meridian Explorer2 with my Classe' DR15 and Martin Logan Quest Z's in my main Listening room. They are awesome. I've used the Sony Hap-S1 (DAC / Amp with a built in HD) the NAD D3020 (while Sony was in the shop) and am now using the ODAC ver B. It creates so much better spacing than the Sony but significantly less dynamics (I'm hoping the Meridian Explorer2 will help but it might be my "head End" as in setting up my Foobar2000 correctly (this is NOT an area of expertise for me). I would welcome any help with Windows 10 (Dell Intel i% 6th Gen, 1 TB SSD Drive and 8 GB Ram) and the Foobar2000, if anyone out there can guide me. Thanks.
 P.S. I just joined Head-Fi, last night.


----------



## fredrico58

Thank-you.


----------



## fredrico58

Is there any Rock, Blues, Folk or Country? I can't find it.


----------



## Pedro Dixon

oceandream1 said:


> the me2 sucks man. i bought this a few days ago. for the asking price 200 pounds 300 dollars, you can get  half decent all in one hifi system in that price. i am going to be returning this. i am looking into ifi nano, hrt music streamer 3 and dragon fly red to see if they are any good. i have given it time to impress me but the music just sounds so dull/bland or sterile with this


 
 Dragonfly Red is awesome. I own one with a Mojo and you may be shocked how close the AQ Red gets to the Mojo. The gap is a small one and not something I expected.


----------



## fredrico58

Is there any general agreement on this or one man's opinion? What ancillary equipment (source, Headphone, Speakers etc.. do you use?). Have you heard any MQA recordings yet?


----------



## yage

fredrico58 said:


> Is there any general agreement on this or one man's opinion? What ancillary equipment (source, Headphone, Speakers etc.. do you use?). Have you heard any MQA recordings yet?


 
  
 I can only speak to the Explorer 2 vs the DragonFly v1.2. I owned both for a short amount of time and preferred the Explorer 2. I thought it sounded more refined and had a more expansive soundstage. Both weren't really suited as a source for a speaker set up, in my opinion. I also thought the addition of an AudioQuest JitterBug helped the Explorer 2 sound better (deeper, punchier bass and more fleshed out midrange).
  
 The Chord Mojo seems to be the next logical step up in both price and sound quality. It's definitely bigger than either the Explorer 2 or the DragonFly, but I feel it can serve both as a portable solution as well as a standalone DAC for stereo duty.
  
 I've also A/B'd plain PCM vs. MQA using the free downloads from 2L and preferred the plain PCM version every time. I found the PCM version to sound warmer and fuller (more _analog_, if you will) than the equivalent file in MQA encoding. However, your personal taste may lead you to conclude the opposite and I wouldn't blame you if it did.


----------



## fredrico58

Ok, so now that I'm questioning everything! Has anyone compared the Audioquest DragonFly Red, Apogee Groove, Schiit Modi 2 Uber (or others), ODAC rev. B etc...  Also in combination separating the Dac and Amps? What about with an Audioquest Jitterbug USB filter?
 I can't buy them all!!! Any help?


----------



## fredrico58

Thanks.


----------



## yage

fredrico58 said:


> Ok, so now that I'm questioning everything! Has anyone compared the Audioquest DragonFly Red, Apogee Groove, Schiit Modi 2 Uber (or others), ODAC rev. B etc...  Also in combination separating the Dac and Amps? What about with an Audioquest Jitterbug USB filter?
> I can't buy them all!!! Any help?


 
  
 You might want to PM @sheldaze - he's listened to and/or owned most of what you listed.


----------



## fredrico58

I bought the Jitterbug and put the Chord Mojo on my saved list. Will start listening! This site could cost me a fortune!


----------



## sheldaze

Actually was just getting back to my computer, but you might not like my conclusion. There are always going to be subtle differences between each of the options. I found Apogee Groove interesting enough to keep. I'm planning to upgrade from Explorer 2, so I'm still keeping some of the Meridian "house" sound in the upgrade. Mojo, as @yage mentioned, really should not be judged on its size. I found it more competitive with much higher grade gear.
  
 But my conclusion - pick one. Almost any one of the modern USB DAC/AMP is going to serve you quite well! Then, when you're ready, upgrade to a desktop solution. There really is a lot of delta between a desktop and a USB DAC/AMP solution. That's where the biggest change is, in getting A/C power coming from a wall. Otherwise you're just playing with small deltas from one to another.


----------



## fredrico58

Thank you, again.


----------



## fredrico58

Ok, so if this IS a permanent setup (which it is), what are your opinions about powered DAC's?


----------



## fredrico58

My ODAC ver. B is a powered DAC


----------



## sheldaze

Are you sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I thought it was also powered by USB?


----------



## Pedro Dixon

sheldaze said:


> Actually was just getting back to my computer, but you might not like my conclusion. There are always going to be subtle differences between each of the options. I found Apogee Groove interesting enough to keep. I'm planning to upgrade from Explorer 2, so I'm still keeping some of the Meridian "house" sound in the upgrade. Mojo, as @yage mentioned, really should not be judged on its size. I found it more competitive with much higher grade gear.
> 
> But my conclusion - pick one. Almost any one of the modern USB DAC/AMP is going to serve you quite well! Then, when you're ready, upgrade to a desktop solution. There really is a lot of delta between a desktop and a USB DAC/AMP solution. That's where the biggest change is, in getting A/C power coming from a wall. Otherwise you're just playing with small deltas from one to another.


 
 I had the Explorer2, the Mojo is in another league. It is very neutral sounding, I also owned the Explorer 1, I do not miss either of them. You may wish to note the AudioQuest Red DAC is very close to Mojo's performance. You should not need a jitterbug if your DAC is galvanically isolated. All of the above DACs are not made this way as it drains the battery and should benefit. On the contrary, you should also consider a USB Hub to ensure a clean feed, especially for the Explorer DACs. Items like the Schiit Audio Wyrd work very well with all the DACs listed here.


----------



## Pedro Dixon

fredrico58 said:


> Ok, so if this IS a permanent setup (which it is), what are your opinions about powered DAC's?


 
 How much are you willing to spend? I have owned maybe half a dozen recently made DACs in the last 18 months.


----------



## fredrico58

$600 ish but... I got the Meridian Explorer 2 today, ran the updates and setup (still don't have the Jitterbug) and my first impressions are _*Very*_ positive, on my Amp/Speaker system. I need a few days to really try it out. It's sound is closer to the High End Sony was but I think it has more width, depth and air.


----------



## fredrico58

Last question for the day. How good is the Schiit Bifrost Multibit?


----------



## theveterans

fredrico58 said:


> Last question for the day. How good is the Schiit Bifrost Multibit?




IMO, beats the pants out of the ME and ME2 only on 16-bit 44.1 KHz files unless you're playing high res files which sounds lifeless on Bimby


----------



## fredrico58

What is Bimby?
Thanks


----------



## kendavis

Schiit Bifrost with Multibit upgrade: http://schiit.com/products/bifrost


----------



## fredrico58

I use hi rex files about 75% of the time


----------



## theveterans

IMO, Bifrost Multibit and generally entry level multibit DACs aren't for you since Multibit DACs are usually 16-bit to 24-bit (high end) only. Bifrost Multibit is only 16-bit so it excels at 16-bit files. Even Schiit Yggrasil DAC is only 20-bit thus performing best on files that are also 16-bit. Usually Delta Sigma DACs like Meridan Explorer, etc, have 32-bits of upsampling capability and therefore suitable for high rez files.


----------



## sheldaze

theveterans said:


> IMO, Bifrost Multibit and generally entry level multibit DACs aren't for you since Multibit DACs are usually 16-bit to 24-bit (high end) only. Bifrost Multibit is only 16-bit so it excels at 16-bit files. Even Schiit Yggrasil DAC is only 20-bit thus performing best on files that are also 16-bit. Usually Delta Sigma DACs like Meridan Explorer, etc, have 32-bits of upsampling capability and therefore suitable for high rez files.


 
 Have you heard the Yggdrasil?
 Are you suggesting that a Meridian Explorer sounds better than a Yggdrasil on high resolution audio?


----------



## theveterans

sheldaze said:


> Have you heard the Yggdrasil?
> Are you suggesting that a Meridian Explorer sounds better than a Yggdrasil on high resolution audio?




It's up to your taste. Chird Mojo that I have sounds very lively with 24/96 and 24/192 while the MB Bifrost sounds tinny and lacking body. Yggy might do it better, but it sounds best with redbook files.


----------



## fredrico58

So my question is, if the mojo sounds better on hi rex files does it ALSO sound AS GOOD on 16 bit?


----------



## yage

fredrico58 said:


> So my question is, if the mojo sounds better on hi rex files does it ALSO sound AS GOOD on 16 bit?


 
  
 The Mojo sounds good with 16 bit files. That's what I mainly used when I listened to it. I also have some 24/192 and 24/96 albums from HDtracks and those sounded good on the Mojo as well. My take on the Mojo is that it's a fairly forgiving DAC, so there's not a whole lot of recordings that *won't* sound good on the Mojo.


----------



## sheldaze

theveterans said:


> It's up to your taste. Chird Mojo that I have sounds very lively with 24/96 and 24/192 while the MB Bifrost sounds tinny and lacking body. Yggy might do it better, but it sounds best with redbook files.


 
 I do not want your opinion.
 I want to know if you have heard the Yggdrasil.


----------



## Noobzilla

Sad day for me. Meridian told me that the unit I bought was apparently stolen and thus it does not qualify for warranty or replacement with an MQA-enabled unit. I would have to pay $80 + $10 shipping if I want it replaced by an official unit.  Too darn broke for that especially since I'm back to school.


----------



## waveSounds

Works fine powered straight from my S7, even if the volume is on the quiet side. I've downloaded all my songs in 320 quality but all three lights come on during playback... I can't comment on the battery impact yet because I've literally just plugged it in.


----------



## g4747

I'm facing a problem using Meridian Explorer 2 and foobar.
 I have ASIO drivers installed.
 When playing with foobar, whenever I select from preferences ---- playback ---- output ---- devices the "ASIO: Meridian USB2 ASIO driver" option, I have only one led on and the other two are off.
 If I select "DS: Primary Sound Driver" then all three are on.
 Any ideas how to use ASIO and having all three on?

 Also, same thing (only one led on) happens when using the suggested 16/44.1 quality from windows settings. Only when I select 24/19.2 I get all three on.
 Any ideas on that too?


----------



## sheldaze

g4747 said:


> I'm facing a problem using Meridian Explorer 2 and foobar.
> I have ASIO drivers installed.
> When playing with foobar, whenever I select from preferences ---- playback ---- output ---- devices the "ASIO: Meridian USB2 ASIO driver" option, I have only one led on and the other two are off.
> If I select "DS: Primary Sound Driver" then all three are on.
> ...


 
 I am unfamiliar with Foobar2000 - I have used it only in basic mode, default settings. See here for more details on proper Foobar2000 setup:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/atype/0/Articles/tag/computer-audio/
  
 However, I am quite familiar with the Meridian products having used Explorer, Explorer2, Director, and Prime. And majority of the time, they display the 1 LED because I'm playing 16/44.1 music. And that's correct! Particularly in the newer products (everything newer than the original Explorer) there is proprietary processing that occurs internally, and works most likely better than the algorithms embedded in Foobar2000 to upsample (this is when you see the 3 LED lights, and you are not playing high resolution audio).
  
 In short, I am suggesting that when you see 1 LED, that is more than likely the correct setting.


----------



## g4747

I thought that when I saw three leds on, meant that upsampling was working.
 So, there is no indication of that, I just have to use the lowest windows quality in order to let meridian do the job.
 If that's true, that's ok, it actually answers my question about ASIO driver too (thanks for the link, will read it through).
 I'll use it as it is.

 Also, I tried to figure out if Meridian suggests using the windows audio setting that is suggested in this thread (16/44.1) but the users manual mentions just "select the appropriate".
 So, that means that I have to change the quality each time, to match my source files?
 Or leaving that on 16/44.1 doesn't have anything to do with the final audio quality as Explorer will upsample it anyway?


----------



## sheldaze

I'm just not that familiar with Foobar2000 - I think it adjusts the audio appropriately, to match the sample rate of the audio being fed through. So you should not have to do anything when using higher resolution. There are some free tracks from sites such as HDtracks and 2L, which you can download and trial. In fact, I used 2L to try out the new MQA. On my Prime, I see a 4th light. On Explorer2, I think one of the lights changes to blue.


----------



## g4747

I was misunderstood, sorry for not expressing myself clearly.
 I mean, without taking foobar into account, typically, do I have to change the audio quality windows setting to match my audio files or it's ok to leave it at the lowest 16/44.1 setting?
 Meridians user manual just mentions to select the "appropriate" audio quality.
 Taking into account that the explorer will upsample the sound anyway, it makes sense to me to just have always on the lowest setting. But is that correct?

 When playing a higher resolution file, even with 16/44.1 setting, you get more than one light, is that correct?
 I can confirm blue for MQA.


----------



## sheldaze

g4747 said:


> I was misunderstood, sorry for not expressing myself clearly.
> I mean, without taking foobar into account, typically, do I have to change the audio quality windows setting to match my audio files or it's ok to leave it at the lowest 16/44.1 setting?
> Meridians user manual just mentions to select the "appropriate" audio quality.
> Taking into account that the explorer will upsample the sound anyway, it makes sense to me to just have always on the lowest setting. But is that correct?
> ...


 
 Yes.
 That is what I do on my Mac. I default the audio to the lowest 16/44.1. Then when I use an audio program (something like Foobar2000) it will detect and take control of the Meridian. At 88/96 showing two lights. At 174/192 displaying three lights.
  
 Correct


----------



## g4747

Confirmed with HDtracks samples.
 Keeping it at 16/44.1 is the way to go.
 Although I don't hear any difference if I choose the highest quality windows setting.


----------



## stuck limo

wavesounds said:


> Works fine powered straight from my S7, even if the volume is on the quiet side. I've downloaded all my songs in 320 quality but all three lights come on during playback... I can't comment on the battery impact yet because I've literally just plugged it in.


 
  
 Can you post a pic showing the Meridian next to the S7 for size comparison? Looking into getting something for my S7.


----------



## waveSounds

I wouldn't go for the Explorer² tbh. It requires too much power itself to output a decent volume.
  
 I have, however, just ordered a DragonFly Black that will turn up tomorrow. I'll drop back in with some pics and initial impressions.


----------



## waveSounds

wavesounds said:


> I wouldn't go for the Explorer² tbh. It requires too much power itself to output a decent volume.


 
  
 Forget that; it's not a Meridian problem, it's an Android issue as I discovered when playing around with the DragonFly. Needed to use USB Audio Player PRO (UAPP) to access either DACs' internal volume controls.
  
 Some pictures for size comparisons.
  

  

  

  

  

  
 The DragonFly is obviously smaller and more portable, however the Explorer² doesn't get _anywhere _near the level of amplification of that from the DFB. That being said, the Explorer² is better. The Black is good, very good, but the Meridian is better at everything apart from the level of amplification. Everything I've listened to sounds more refined, more natural, and less... digital. I haven't got the audiophile vernacular to describe the finer differences but if I had to choose just one to keep it would be an easy choice; the Explorer.
  
 Tomorrow I'll run a few battery tests on my S7 with both of them to see if the DragonFly draws noticeably less power, and if it doesn't it will leave me considering if I need to keep it at all.


----------



## theveterans

That's why I avoid cheap ESS Sabre implementations. They sound too hyped and digital. The good ESS Sabre implementation that sounds natural, less digital cost a lot of money such as Gustard X20 or Matrix X-Sabre. My first external DAC that me settled for a long time was the Explorer 1 since made me realize that a DAC should sound natural and harsh-free. Explorer's limitation is only that it's not as resolving as other expensive portable DACs costing 2X its price range.


----------



## ottoa63

Hello,,,I enjoyed your comments...NOW...I owe the MF V90  about 6 months...and I'm scratching my head....you said the E2 is much much better than the V90   which is borderline Class A,,I know its system dependent...etc...BUT... I have been considering buying the E2 simplify for the MQA.... I have TIDAL  and the lossless file are well worth 20.00 a month,,I had Spotify...Prem...still not in the same league....so I just stopped paying fro it.
  
 When TIDAL gets MQA...the E2 is a done deal... what I am getting to is;;;;selling the V90?  I guess as I discuss this.,,,I'll still need a DAC for my CD player ( co ax out )...or I may abandon this totally...and rip CD"s to a outboard Harddrive ( FLAC ) and run everything through the E2?  Im not an expert yet on computer audio....I would welcome anyone's direction or more on HOW to's
  
 Thank you,
 Otto


----------



## yangian

pedro dixon said:


> I had the Explorer2, the Mojo is in another league. It is very neutral sounding, I also owned the Explorer 1, I do not miss either of them. You may wish to note the AudioQuest Red DAC is very close to Mojo's performance. You should not need a jitterbug if your DAC is galvanically isolated. All of the above DACs are not made this way as it drains the battery and should benefit. On the contrary, you should also consider a USB Hub to ensure a clean feed, especially for the Explorer DACs. Items like the Schiit Audio Wyrd work very well with all the DACs listed here.


 
  ​
 I don't have Mojo and only have Explorer 1. I agree Explorer is not very neutral. I have a Modi 1, which is more neutral than Explorer. However, Explorer is MUCH MORE holographic sound than the Modi. Compared to Explorer, Modi's sound is almost a 2D!
 I hope Explorer is as neutral as Modi, however, after AB them, I put Modi in the storage room. Using some well-recorded living stereo music, like modern symphonies to test Mojo and E2.
 Remember E/E2 only use PCM5102 chips. Meridian's 800 series is admirable!


----------



## pkcpga

ottoa63 said:


> Hello,,,I enjoyed your comments...NOW...I owe the MF V90  about 6 months...and I'm scratching my head....you said the E2 is much much better than the V90   which is borderline Class A,,I know its system dependent...etc...BUT... I have been considering buying the E2 simplify for the MQA.... I have TIDAL  and the lossless file are well worth 20.00 a month,,I had Spotify...Prem...still not in the same league....so I just stopped paying fro it.
> 
> When TIDAL gets MQA...the E2 is a done deal... what I am getting to is;;;;selling the V90?  I guess as I discuss this.,,,I'll still need a DAC for my CD player ( co ax out )...or I may abandon this totally...and rip CD"s to a outboard Harddrive ( FLAC ) and run everything through the E2?  Im not an expert yet on computer audio....I would welcome anyone's direction or more on HOW to's
> 
> ...




From my last conversation with a tidal rep on the phone, is that tidal has not decided if mqa is for them. They are still currently testing it and its ability to play streamless without requiring direct internet access. Mqa is still a possibility but only may be available through non mobile applications at first.


----------



## lakej

*WARNING?!*
  
I just had my Explorer replaced with a brand new one after it completely died one day.
  
It was in min condition and had been used on only one pc, stationary, never moved, still in plastic wrapping.
  
Now when I returned it they had just gotten one with the exact same issue. Just dead one day.
  
Did anyone else have this happen? I'm afraid this brand new one will die one day and maybe I'm better off just selling it?


----------



## yage

This happened to me twice. It's why I returned the second dead unit for a refund (which the shop owner graciously agreed to). Was your PC a Dell by any chance?


----------



## Noobzilla

lakej said:


> *WARNING?!*
> 
> I just had my Explorer replaced with a brand new one after it completely died one day.
> 
> ...


 
  
 1) Check how hot your Explorer gets when using it. It could be overheating issue especially if you live in a hot area. I actually bought some heatsinks for my E2 since it gets really hot during the summer 95+F <.<
  
 2) The power coming from your USB outlet could be faulty too.  
  
 3) That batch of Explorer might just be bad. 
  
 Been using mine since a few months after release (1+ years ago already). Haven't had any problem *knock on wood.


----------



## lakej

noobzilla said:


> 1) Check how hot your Explorer gets when using it. It could be overheating issue especially if you live in a hot area. I actually bought some heatsinks for my E2 since it gets really hot during the summer 95+F <.<
> 
> 2) The power coming from your USB outlet could be faulty too.
> 
> ...


 
 1) Sweden, hot summers, cold winter.... Room temp i'd say is average 24 degrees.
  
 2) I have a mainboard that cost 400EURO and a custom built pc. I've measured my USB with USB doctor, they all measure the same on all ports. And this correlates well with the numbers I've gotten on other computers aswell.
  
 3) Maybe
  
 I used it everyday for 21 months. I did see if it got hot sometimes but never did notice too much difference.
 When it died though, this happened;
 I was gonna listen to spotify. No sound, thats weird. I go to devices and see no explorer in the list... It's still indicating acticity through its leds though... So I reconnect it... and dead.
  
 Still measured good values on USB throughput... So probably something inside it just died.


----------



## yangian

noobzilla said:


> 1) Check how hot your Explorer gets when using it. It could be overheating issue especially if you live in a hot area. I actually bought some heatsinks for my E2 since it gets really hot during the summer 95+F <.<
> 
> 2) The power coming from your USB outlet could be faulty too.
> 
> ...


 
  
 My original explorer never got hot. Even warm is just a little bit. In the summer, Room temperature could be up to 84F


----------



## lakej

yangian said:


> My original explorer never got hot. Even warm is just a little bit. In the summer, Room temperature could be up to 84F


 
 yeah I'm feelin the new one now and it gets barelyt noticeably warmer than the room.


----------



## GreenBow

yangian said:


> My original explorer never got hot. Even warm is just a little bit. In the summer, Room temperature could be up to 84F


 

 Me too. I have the original Explorer. Still in its plastic wrap. I use my Chord Mojo now though.
  
 My ME never got more than slightly warm.


----------



## lakej

greenbow said:


> Me too. I have the original Explorer. Still in its plastic wrap. I use my Chord Mojo now though.
> 
> My ME never got more than slightly warm.


 
 How is thje Chords compared?
  
 I'm really not into buying things with batteries knowing i will _Never_ use it unplugged.


----------



## waveSounds

I wasn't a fan of buying something with a battery in either, but eventually gave in, and since buying the Mojo have not gone back to the Explorer 2.
  
 Never experienced warmth from my Ex 2, and it's by no means a bad DAC. The Mojo is just better.


----------



## lakej

wavesounds said:


> I wasn't a fan of buying something with a battery in either, but eventually gave in, and since buying the Mojo have not gone back to the Explorer 2.
> 
> Never experienced warmth from my Ex 2, and it's by no means a bad DAC. The Mojo is just better.


 
 Bit more off topic here... is it not possible to bypass the battery and use it stationary?


----------



## waveSounds

You can't bypass the battery, but you can leave it plugged in to the mains (or USB port) forever. The guys at Chord say there's no problem with it being used this way other than it will probably get hotter while in charge + play mode.


----------



## GreenBow

If you charge the Mojo completely, and leave it plugged in, the charging circuit cuts off. If you then play for a while the battery level drops, and charging starts up. This happens when the battery level drops by 0.2V.
  
 This method stops the Mojo becoming hot when charging and playing. It only gets warm, or hot if the ambient temp is high. It doesn't get so hot because charging is constantly switching on and off.
  
 There is also the potential to be able to use the Mojo away from desktop. Like e.g with a phone and headphones, sitting in a chair.
  
Anyway back on topic, the Mojo is the better DAC than the ME. However the ME is still a good DAC. I have not sold my original ME and never will.
  
 If you read back through the thread I did a side by side comparison of the Mojo vs ME(1). Basically I found the Mojo has a slightly wider image, and a taller image. The Mojo was not only wider but I heard instruments at the sides which I overlooked with the ME sometimes. The ME was smooth by sound richness. The Mojo was smooth by clarity and effortless detail. To be completely honest, it took me a long time to graduate fully to the Mojo. I found the ME still had a lot to offer, even though the Mojo had more detail. When I found bit-prefect the gap between the two DACs widened.
  
 The ME(1) is a good warm smooth DAC that lacks just a little control and organisation sometimes. The Mojo is a DAC which is a bit 'out of this world'.
  
  
 Whichever DAC you use though, I strongly recommend playing your music files bit-prefect whenever you can.


----------



## yangian

greenbow said:


> If you charge the Mojo completely, and leave it plugged in, the charging circuit cuts off. If you then play for a while the battery level drops, and charging starts up. This happens when the battery level drops by 0.2V.
> 
> This method stops the Mojo becoming hot when charging and playing. It only gets warm, or hot if the ambient temp is high. It doesn't get so hot because charging is constantly switching on and off.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 What do you mean of "bit-perfect"? Thanks.


----------



## pkcpga

yangian said:


> What do you mean of "bit-perfect"? Thanks.




I switched to the mojo as well, it definitely has better instrament timing and separation. Just a better DAC, if you rest the mojo on its narrower side while charging and listening it does not get too warm or hot. I wish chord came up with a small portable battery-less DAC.


----------



## TadMorose

lakej said:


> *WARNING?!*
> 
> I just had my Explorer replaced with a brand new one after it completely died one day.
> 
> ...


 
 It happened to me. I had my ME2 replaced twice.First two units were from the same batch distributed by a company in Quebec, Canada. The 3rd one was sent from Georgia and no problems with it so far (knock on wood). Both units that died were getting really hot during operation and I think that's what killed them eventually.


----------



## Josh83

Just thought I'd give my two cents here.
  
 I've had my E2 for more than a year now without any issues. My main DAC is a Yggy, and I use the E2 three or four days a week when I'm in my office at work. 
  
 The E2 remains the best sounding portable DAC I've tried. Recently, I bought an Apogee Groove, only to sell it a few weeks later. Soundwise, it just didn't compare to the E2. 
  
 I'll be receiving a Fulla soon to compare that with the E2, also. I've debated checking out the Red DragonFly, too, and maybe I will at some point.
  
 I'm not interested in portable DACs with batteries. So I suspect that, unless/until Schiit makes a multibit portable DAC, the E2 will remain the best sounding of the bunch.


----------



## pkcpga

josh83 said:


> Just thought I'd give my two cents here.
> 
> I've had my E2 for more than a year now without any issues. My main DAC is a Yggy, and I use the E2 three or four days a week when I'm in my office at work.
> 
> ...




By the sound of it multibit will never be portable since it needs to warm up and run its course for hours to a day before it sounds normal. Schiit offers a portable DAC amp but not with multibit, also not very good DAC in it right now.


----------



## yangian

josh83 said:


> Just thought I'd give my two cents here.
> 
> I've had my E2 for more than a year now without any issues. My main DAC is a Yggy, and I use the E2 three or four days a week when I'm in my office at work.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 What headphones do you use?


----------



## Josh83

yangian said:


> What headphones do you use?


 
  
 I tried both with a variety of headphones, but the main closed cans were NADHP50s and the main open cans were Philips SHP9500s.
  
 Both DAC/Amps sounded good with the NADHP50s, though the E2 still sounded better. The biggest difference was that the E2 had a more natural, rounded presentation, especially on the bass, whereas the Groove had the (fairly typical) Sabre sheen, which makes electric bass guitar sound a little flatter and more like a synth bass than it should. 
  
 There was an even bigger difference with the SHP9500s. I assume it had something to do with the Groove's constant-current amp. The EQ just sounded "off" with the Groove and the SHP9500s. The upper-mids were too accented, emphasizing sibilance on vocals, etc.


----------



## yangian

josh83 said:


> I tried both with a variety of headphones, but the main closed cans were NADHP50s and the main open cans were Philips SHP9500s.
> 
> Both DAC/Amps sounded good with the NADHP50s, though the E2 still sounded better. The biggest difference was that the E2 had a more natural, rounded presentation, especially on the bass, whereas the Groove had the (fairly typical) Sabre sheen, which makes electric bass guitar sound a little flatter and more like a synth bass than it should.
> 
> There was an even bigger difference with the SHP9500s. I assume it had something to do with the Groove's constant-current amp. The EQ just sounded "off" with the Groove and the SHP9500s. The upper-mids were too accented, emphasizing sibilance on vocals, etc.


 
  
 Thank you for the information!


----------



## GreenBow

yangian said:


> What do you mean of "bit-perfect"? Thanks.


 

 Just google it. Something like "bit-perfect" vs direct sound. Or direct sound vs WASAPI and ASIO.


----------



## yangian

greenbow said:


> Just google it. Something like "bit-perfect" vs direct sound. Or direct sound vs WASAPI and ASIO.


 
  
 Oh, I see. Something like ASIO for Mac.


----------



## theveterans

For Mac OS X, you need an app that uses its own audio plugins such as Audirvana+ to deliver bit-perfect stream to the DAC.


----------



## Hal Saunders

My Audio Technica AD900 headphones are spec'd at 100db sensitivity and 35 ohm impedance. Would this fall easily into the Explorers comfort zone? Also, everything I've read makes the explorer seem a gorgeous, valve like listen which is my preferred sound signature by a mile. Would this be a better suit for me than the Audioquest Dragonfly Red, which from all accounts is a great item but maybe just not the sound I prefer? As a standalone Dac, I gather that the explorer is as good as most mid price Dacs, any comment on this most appreciated, the unit will get probably equal time as a DAC as feeding headphones.
  
 Thanks,


----------



## peterinvan

hal saunders said:


> My Audio Technica AD900 headphones are spec'd at 100db sensitivity and 35 ohm impedance. Would this fall easily into the Explorers comfort zone? Also, everything I've read makes the explorer seem a gorgeous, valve like listen which is my preferred sound signature by a mile. Would this be a better suit for me than the Audioquest Dragonfly Red, which from all accounts is a great item but maybe just not the sound I prefer? As a standalone Dac, I gather that the explorer is as good as most mid price Dacs, any comment on this most appreciated, the unit will get probably equal time as a DAC as feeding headphones.
> 
> Thanks,




My Explorer2 can drive the Audeze LCD2, so no power issue. 

The advantage of the Dragonfly Red is it can be driven straight out of an iOS device.

So... The Explorer2 is now my DAC for my tube amps. I have the iPurifier and iUSB power supply feeding the DAC. Lovely sound. Patiently waiting for MQA from Tidal.


----------



## musickid

im trying to choose between an oppo ha1 amp / pm1 cans vs brooklyn amp/dac which is mqa ready. im really liking the oppo combo after trying it. i do listen to tidal hifi mainly and would like to be ready if mqa arrives. if i go for the oppo system i would get an explorer to use as dac only with oppo ha1 amp therefore covering mqa. i can't foresee how much of tidal will be mqa. if its soon maybe the brooklyn would do but then i would have to source the right cans. the oppo combo is ready to go and great. how good basically is the expl.2 as a dac only to external amp? many thanks.which of the above two options would you all go for.


----------



## peterinvan

MQA streaming!
  
  
Tidal MQA works through my Explorer2, but only through ROON...?

I tried the new Masters using the Tidal Windows desktop, but could not get my Meridian Explorer2 to light up. So I tagged the new MQA albums in Tidal, switched to Roon, re synced to Tidal. Now I get the three LEDs to light up on the DAC, and play MQA.
  
 This the Roon path...




 The LEDs on my Meridian Explorer2 show Blue/White/White.  Is this correct?

 My first impressions are that the MQA stream through Roon to the Explorer2 sounds better than the "MASTER" decoding through the Tidal PC app, e.g. on

 Moondance (Van Morrison)
 American Beauty (Greatful Dead)
 Buena Vista Social Club


----------



## Geraffe

Mine works from the Windows app. Blue and only one white LED lights up.
  
 Rumours sounds fabulous


----------



## mcmurray

Am I correct in saying that the Tidal desktop app handles MQA decoding, so no extra hardware or software is required?


----------



## nrbatista

mcmurray said:


> Am I correct in saying that the Tidal desktop app handles MQA decoding, so no extra hardware or software is required?




No, unfortunately you'll need a MQA decoder such as the Meridian Explorer 2 for that.


----------



## mcmurray

nrbatista said:


> No, unfortunately you'll need a MQA decoder such as the Meridian Explorer 2 for that.


 
  
 Source?
  
 I think you're mistaken.


----------



## nrbatista

mcmurray said:


> Source?
> 
> I think you're mistaken.




Maybe, and that would be good. But that is my understanding from what I've been reading since mqa was announced to be streamed in Tidal:

http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2016/02/08/tidal-teases-a-massive-master-quality-upgrade/

Apparently there is already third party software (like Roon) that can be connected to Tidal to decode MQA.


----------



## pkcpga

nrbatista said:


> Maybe, and that would be good. But that is my understanding from what I've been reading since mqa was announced to be streamed in Tidal:
> 
> http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2016/02/08/tidal-teases-a-massive-master-quality-upgrade/
> 
> Apparently there is already third party software (like Roon) that can be connected to Tidal to decode MQA.




Tidal told me the MQA or master is only available on desktop windows computers right now and will not work on any mobile device right now. Tidal is planning on a future release to use with Mac's and mobile devices, but they told me there is no release date for this yet. Tidal also stated that their is no way to play MQA Tidal without a MQA compatible dac but you can still play master quality which is better mastered than hifi, with better timing according to tidal. Bluesound 2 devices are all MQA compatible if you use one.


----------



## peterinvan

pkcpga said:


> Tidal told me the MQA or master is only available on desktop windows computers right now and will not work on any mobile device right now. Tidal is planning on a future release to use with Mac's and mobile devices, but they told me there is no release date for this yet. Tidal also stated that their is no way to play MQA Tidal without a MQA compatible dac but you can still play master quality which is better mastered than hifi, with better timing according to tidal. Bluesound 2 devices are all MQA compatible if you use one.




Does this mean that MASTER is not MQA, but rather Tidal's software decoding MQA to ... What?


----------



## pkcpga

peterinvan said:


> Does this mean that MASTER is not MQA, but rather Tidal's software decoding MQA to ... What?




No response from Tidal on what exactly master is when not playing into a MQA compatible dac, so your guess is as good as mine. Just that it's not the same as MQA unless it's from a computer not mobile device connected to an MQA compatible dac.


----------



## salavat

After TIDAL announced MQA content availability, I ordered ME 2. Have a few questions:
  
 1) Is ME 2 capable enough to drive LCD-2? I have O2 amp which can do the job in case ME2 is not powerful..
 2) HD800 probably out of the question?? In my case, only Beta 22 balanced was able to drive them properly (IMHO).
 3) This ongoing topic - Mojo vs ME2 - with availability of MQA albums, how you compare them (finally  )?
  
 Thanks


----------



## peterinvan

salavat said:


> After TIDAL announced MQA content availability, I ordered ME 2. Have a few questions:
> 
> Is ME 2 capable enough to drive LCD-2? I have O2 amp which can do the job in case ME2 is not powerful..


 
 I am listening to Tidal MASTER tracks (pass through to my Explorer2 ).  Headphone out  > LCD2F. 
  
 Windows7 > Tidal app.    Sounds fine.  At 75% volume it becomes uncomfortable!
  
 My favorite is using the E2 line out to drive my bi-amped speaker rig!
  
 Having fun after waiting all year for this.


----------



## TadMorose

The latest version of the TIDAL desktop app can decode MQA on its own, so you don't need an MQA capable DAC. But all you get is 96kHz/24-bit max. If you have an MQA capable DAC, like ME², you can disable TIDAL's decoding by selecting Passthrough MQA in the Settings for the DAC inside the desktop app. With this you may get higher resolutions on some albums. For example, Black Sabbath - Mob Rules lights up all three LEDs on my ME² with the first one being blue, which means it's 192kHz/24-bit.


----------



## pkcpga

Playing mqa direct can get you up to 24/352.8 using my meridian ultra dac so using a mqa dac definitely makes a difference. So far I really like mqa, getting dsd sound quality out of a reasonable sized file.


----------



## Stig Dragholm

I am new to this forum, and write here for the first time after having read through this entire thread. I like how dedicated people here share their best practises and experiences with each other, and I would like to hear if I can receive good advise from you too to help me decide whether or not to buy this Explorer 2 as many of you speak highly of. 
  
 I have a Bluesound Node 2 DAC/headphone amplifier/music streamer connected to TIDAL Hifi, which I use both for my HD 650 headphones and Holfi amplifiers and sonair speakers, which I have been very satisfied with, and then, the other day, I was surprised seeing this new logo on the Bluesound app saying that it was a MQA file playing, when I was hearing Fleetwood Mac – as I now see it is too when playing Pink Floyd  - and I could hear just how good it sounded, but I did not know what this MQA format was about, so I had to Google it and read up on it, which made me understand that Bluesound have updated it's players making them able to decode the MQA format, so it has come automatically to me, and it also led me here and to this thread, so now my question is if this Explorer 2 DAC brings a better sound quality/stage than the Bluesound Node 2 and if it would worth for me to have as a supplement to my existing set up (I am also thinking of using it for my phone and for sound sources not included on Bluesound)? 
  
 I read this review of the Explorer2 from May 2016 on Stereophile – any comments to this passage? “When I first plugged in the Explorer2 and started listening, I worried that it couldn't play loud enough. It was plenty loud with most headphones and most recordings, and in quiet environments; but for the best recordings, which tend to have many quiet passages and lower average volume levels, the maximum volume through my HD 650s was probably too low. Then, in February, there came a firmware update—subsequent to which the maximum volume was much louder. Problem solved (and isn't it cool that such a thing can be done?).” - I have not noticed anyone of you speaking of this firmware update in relation to HD 650's and similar phones. 
  
 http://www.stereophile.com/content/meridian-explorer2-da-headphone-amplifier#iEDbflkVzyim7zLA.99
  
 I hope to be receiving your advise, and I thank you for your kind attention .


----------



## gryffe

Hi, have had this for a few days now and am mainly using it in tandem with Tidal Masters streaming service. It sounds terrific considering it only cost me £129 from Amazon. Previously I used an Arcam irDAC to listen to music on my PC (hooked up to my hi-fi) and initial impressions are that it is at least the equal of that DAC when listening to streamed music, but when listening to MQA files on Tidal it is even better, in fact absolutely sensational. Particularly with albums such as Remain In Light by Talking Heads, Being There by Wilco, LA Woman by The Doors and Station to Station by Bowie.
 My only regret is that as far as I am aware I can only use this DAC with my PC, and cannot use this it with my CD player or with my Pioneer Network Audio player, or am I wrong and there is a way to hook it up to my hifi equipment somehow?


----------



## nrbatista

Hello, you can connect the Explorer 2 directly to your amplifier, skipping the network audio player. Just use a 3.5mm to RCA cable adapter from the line out of the Explorer 2 into an available RCA input on your amplifier.


----------



## gryffe

Hi nrbatista.
  
 Thanks for your reply. I had already tried that but don't think it is working. When I use the network audio player there is music playing back on my speakers, but when I disconnect the DAC it is still playing the music so this suggests to me the music was never playing back via the DAC. I'm probably missing something really obvious!


----------



## TadMorose

gryffe said:


> Hi nrbatista.
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I had already tried that but don't think it is working. When I use the network audio player there is music playing back on my speakers, but when I disconnect the DAC it is still playing the music so this suggests to me the music was never playing back via the DAC. I'm probably missing something really obvious!


 
 Does your network player have the ability to connect an external DAC via USB? If not, then it won't work with the Explorer. The alternative is to use your desktop/laptop with the Explorer and connect the DAC to your amp with the cable as described in the post above.


----------



## TadMorose

stig dragholm said:


> I have a Bluesound Node 2 DAC/headphone amplifier/music streamer connected to TIDAL Hifi, which I use both for my HD 650 headphones and Holfi amplifiers and sonair speakers, which I have been very satisfied with, and then, the other day, I was surprised seeing this new logo on the Bluesound app saying that it was a MQA file playing, when I was hearing Fleetwood Mac – as I now see it is too when playing Pink Floyd  - and I could hear just how good it sounded, but I did not know what this MQA format was about, so I had to Google it and read up on it, which made me understand that Bluesound have updated it's players making them able to decode the MQA format, so it has come automatically to me, and it also led me here and to this thread, so now my question is if this Explorer 2 DAC brings a better sound quality/stage than the Bluesound Node 2 and if it would worth for me to have as a supplement to my existing set up (I am also thinking of using it for my phone and for sound sources not included on Bluesound)?


 
 Funny you should mention Node 2. I am going to buy it today and will compare the sound quality with my Explorer 2 DAC. I have tried connecting my laptop with Explorer 2 to my stereo and the results were good, but not as striking as when using the DAC with my headphones (Sonus faber PRYMA). But that could just be due to my stereo set up (Marantz NR1402 A/V receiver and old PSB Stratus Bronze speakers). So I will try to let you know in a few days.


----------



## gryffe

Hi, the network audio player does have usb, but I could not get the Explorer DAC to replay music. Maybe the USB output on the network audio player is for storage use only?
 So far I can only get the DAC to work when I am playing music that resides on my PC, or by streaming via Tidal, again on my PC. This DAC has so far been unable to play music that is not PC based, eg cannot use via CD player or my Network Audio Player.
  
 As I say I am probably missing something very basic, can somebody spell out dummy style what I need to do to get the Meridian Explorer 2 DAC to play music via CD etc
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## nrbatista

I imagine you have a setup like:

Network Player -> Amplifier -> Speakers
  
To use the Explorer 2 on your setup, you will need:
 
Laptop -> Explorer 2 -> Cable such as this -> Amplifier -> Speakers
 
 
Hope this helps.


----------



## gryffe

nrbatista said:


> I imagine you have a setup like:
> 
> Network Player -> Amplifier -> Speakers
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks. Yeah your example above is how I have previously attempted to connect the Explorer 2 to amp, and by using that type of cable. But so far no joy.
  
 This is the back view of my Network player -           https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pioneer-N-30AE-B-Network-Audio-Player/dp/B01LXP49P2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1483979535&sr=8-1&keywords=pioneer+network+audio+player.
  
 So far just feeding from the output on the Pioneer  network player to the input on my Arcam A19 amp does produce sound as expected, and this is with the Explorer 2 not in the equation. So how do I then introduce the Explorer, what connections should be made between all 3 devices, because so far I cannot work it out successfully?
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## nrbatista

With the Explorer 2 you won't have the Network Player on the equation.
 
Do the following test, connect the cable that goes from the Explorer 2 to the same input on your Arcam where you're now connecting the Network Player to. Does it work?
 
If it works (as it should), then connect the cable coming from the Explorer 2 to another available RCA input on your Arcam and choose that input on the Arcam.
 
If this doesn't work, it might be something with the line out output of the Explorer 2.


----------



## gryffe

nrbatista said:


> With the Explorer 2 you won't have the Network Player on the equation.
> 
> Do the following test, connect the cable that goes from the Explorer 2 to the same input on your Arcam where you're now connecting the Network Player to. Does it work?
> 
> ...


 

 Hi, thanks for your patience. The test did not work unfortunately, neither part 1 or part 2.
 I am struggling to figure out how it can work, because it looks like the power to the explorer DAC comes from the usb connection to the PC. So does this mean this DAC will only work via the PC?
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## nrbatista

The Explorer 2 is indeed powered by the USB connection. It must be connected to a device that *1)* can charge on the USB connection and *2)* can use an external DAC. 
  
 So, the Explorer 2 must be connected to your laptop (*) for it to work as I don't think your Network Player supports point 2) as TadMorose mentioned on an earlier post. The connection on your system should be:

Laptop -> Explorer 2 -> Cable such as this -> Amplifier -> Speakers
  
  
 (*) I also managed to connect the Explorer 2 to my Samsung S7.


----------



## peterinvan

gryffe said:


> Hi, thanks for your patience. The test did not work unfortunately, neither part 1 or part 2.
> I am struggling to figure out how it can work, because it looks like the power to the explorer DAC comes from the usb connection to the PC. So does this mean this DAC will only work via the PC?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
 You need USB power to the Explorer2.  You  can use the PC USB as the power, or insert a iUSB power supply in the chain.
  

 My chain is:
  
 Win7 PC USB2 out > good quality USB cable > iPurifier2 > iFi iUSB power > Explorer2 DAC > split RCA cables > two EL84 SET amplifiers > speakers. 
  
 This is providing great SQ with MASTER tracks.  Tidal Streaming > DAC setup is Exclusive + Forced Volume + Passthrough.
  
 With the bi-amped solution, I have "manual" control over the EQ to provide as much brightness as I need for these old ears.


----------



## gryffe

peterinvan said:


> My chain is:
> 
> Win7 PC USB2 out > good quality USB cable > iPurifier2 > iFi iUSB power > Explorer2 DAC > split RCA cables > two EL84 SET amplifiers > speakers.
> 
> ...


 

 Hi Peter, thanks for reply . Yes I have downloaded the drivers.
  
 In your chain are the iPurifier2  and  iFi iUSB power >  just sonic improvements, or are they required to get the Explorer dac to work with non PC equipment, eg CD player or Network Audio Player.
  
 I have been using the exploer DAC with Tidal as you describe and the sound is terrific, my goal is to get the DAC to playback music from other equipment, eg CD player. So far hitting a brick wall, although I'm sure I'm probably just missing something obvious, or have you used the DAC to play back from CD player?


----------



## peterinvan

*Deleted*


----------



## nrbatista

gryffe said:


> I have been using the exploer DAC with Tidal as you describe and the sound is terrific, my goal is to get the DAC to playback music from other equipment, eg CD player. So far hitting a brick wall, although I'm sure I'm probably just missing something obvious, or have you used the DAC to play back from CD player?




You need to connect the Explorer 2 to the computer for it to work. There's no other way I'm afraid.


----------



## TadMorose

gryffe said:


> Hi Peter, thanks for reply . Yes I have downloaded the drivers.
> 
> In your chain are the iPurifier2  and  iFi iUSB power >  just sonic improvements, or are they required to get the Explorer dac to work with non PC equipment, eg CD player or Network Audio Player.
> 
> I have been using the exploer DAC with Tidal as you describe and the sound is terrific, my goal is to get the DAC to playback music from other equipment, eg CD player. So far hitting a brick wall, although I'm sure I'm probably just missing something obvious, or have you used the DAC to play back from CD player?


 
 Your Pioneer network player does not support using external USB DACs. Neither does your CD player, I suspect. Only very high end CD players have the ability to bypass internal DACs, but again they won't work with a USB DAC most likely.
  
 As mentioned above, Explorer 2 is a USB DAC designed to work only with computers via USB power. Some people have been able to get it to work with smartphones, but that's another story. If you want to use an external DAC with your sources,you'd have to buy more expensive stand alone DAC, e.g. Mytek Brooklyn.


----------



## peterinvan

gryffe said:


> Hi Peter, thanks for reply . Yes I have downloaded the drivers.
> 
> In your chain are the iPurifier2  and  iFi iUSB power >  just sonic improvements, or are they required to get the Explorer dac to work with non PC equipment, eg CD player or Network Audio Player.
> 
> I have been using the exploer DAC with Tidal as you describe and the sound is terrific, my goal is to get the DAC to playback music from other equipment, eg CD player. So far hitting a brick wall, although I'm sure I'm probably just missing something obvious, or have you used the DAC to play back from CD player?


 
  
 The iPurifier2  and  iFi iUSB power do provide a sonic improvement by providing cleaner power and USB signals than the output from my iMac 27.  Quite noticeable with the Explorer2 DAC.  Some say the iFi iUSB3 is even better at this task.  This effectively doubles the price of the DAC however.


----------



## nrbatista

Excellent post about MQA and Tidal, covering pretty much what is to know about the matter. 

http://audiophilereview.com/cd-dac-digital/mqa-master-streaming-on-tidal-rules.html#disqus_thread


----------



## waveSounds

Uh, sure you posted the right link?


----------



## nrbatista

wavesounds said:


> Uh, sure you posted the right link? :blink:




It was wrong indeed. It's updated now. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Dadracer

Well I am recovering from 2 shocks in a week. The first was MQA coming to Tidal so suddenly and with only an update to the app...wow. I was not fully prepared as I didn't have any kind of MQA processor despite my Tidal subscription.
  
 I do have a little ifi Audio stack which I use via laptop or Auralic Aries Mini for Tidal streaming and it is so easy to use that I rarely feel the need to fire up the big system and all the time that takes.
  
 So after a quick order via Amazon to a UK Meridian dealer and 48 hours later I have my Explorer 2. Second shock (other than the discount and the speed of delivery) was the size. I thought it was a least twice this size from the pictures I'd seen.
  
 So I am now listening to Tidal Master with 2 white lights and one blue. So far it sounds very good indeed, or maybe just because almost anything by Otis sounds good.
  
 Next plan once my adapter cable arrives I can use my HD 800s instead of Meze 99s and then I will be able to hear what this MQA is really capable of. I think I will also see if I can get the Explorer to get its signal via my ifi Audio iUSB and iP2 which normally clean up the signal significantly from the usual crud that a USB port produces.
  
 I got sunshine on a cloudy day..........


----------



## peterinvan

I use the Meridian Explorer2 in my 2ch speaker rig with very satisfactory results. The Explorer2 provides Meridian apodizing filters and full MQA decoding for very clean SQ, sound stage, imaging, bass etc..

 Win7(Bootcamp) > iPurifier2 > iUSB > Explorer2 > bi-amped EL84 SET tube amps.

 I am enjoying the new Tidal MASTER albums sent directly to the DAC (i.e. passthrough mode).

 Bi-amping my Mission V63 speakers was the most significant improvement this year, as I can now tune the EQ to meet my old/abused ears by adjusting the treble amp volume.


----------



## Dadracer

Cool. I am just waiting for the 6.3 to 3.5mm adapter to arrive from Amazon so I can fire up my HD800s and try this MQA stuff out properly and compare it to a good DAC with red book to get a feel for the differences.


----------



## all999

Guys, just got my ME2 and I can't get a blue light.

This what I get when ME2 is set as an output on Tidal with MQA passtrough and exclusive mode.



And this I get when I choose system settings tab on Tidal streaming settings. All white, nothing blue here. Tidal Hifi subscription and Master option choose.


----------



## nrbatista

all999 said:


> Guys, just got my ME2 and I can't get a blue light.




Hello, have you updated the Explorer 2 with the latest firmware revision? 

https://www.meridian-audio.com/support/computer-audio-support/explorer-2/

The firmware is around for 1 year now, but it's the one featuring MQA decoding (signaled by the blue light)


----------



## all999

nrbatista said:


> Hello, have you updated the Explorer 2 with the latest firmware revision?
> 
> https://www.meridian-audio.com/support/computer-audio-support/explorer-2/
> 
> The firmware is around for 1 year now, but it's the one featuring MQA decoding (signaled by the blue light)


 
  
 That was it!
  
 Thanks!


----------



## WhiteKnite

Pretty close to pulling the trigger on one of these, but wonder if the MQA is worth it over the Chord Mojo, or if it would be better to wait for the new mytek device.

Also, anyone know where I can find one at a good price that ships internationally?


----------



## Dadracer

I got an E2 last week and am currently comparing it to my ifi micro iDSD with and without MQA and hope to have formed an opinion soon. So far I have found the E2 responds well to adding it into an ifi iUSB/iP2 and micro iCAN SE chain so I can power up my HD800s. So if you are thinking to use low sensitivity headphones the E2 might not have enough steam.
 I don't have experience of the Chord DAC.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Not worried about the power, I could use the line out to one of my amps.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Ended up picking one up.  These are all over the European sites right now for like $100-$150 so there must be some kind of sale going on.  I figure at that price I can't go wrong, got mine for $144 shipped to Korea from Analogue Seduction.  Best part is, that is below the taxable threshold so no customs fees to pay.


----------



## dafos58

Does anybody know the difference between the Windows driver V1.68.19 and the latest one V3.34.1 (november 2016)?


----------



## Mojo777

Broke down and ordered one from Music Direct which has them on sale today. Looking forward to comparing native MQA on the E2 vs. downsampled on the DragonFly Red


----------



## thyname

I have a first generation Bluesound Pulse that does not have headphones output. 
  
 What it does have is two USB ports:
  
USB 1 x Type-A (Fat32 or NTSF formatted) port for connection to USB memory sticks and supported peripherals
 1 x Type-B (mini) for product servicing

Would Meridian Explorer 2 work with it and my headphones?

 

Also, if it does, would I be using Pulse's internal DAC, or Meridian's? They are both MQA capable.

 

Thanks!


----------



## Mojo777

Cool it works - From Meridian site  "It glows blue to indicate that the Explorer2 is playing an MQA Studio file – one based on a new, exclusively sourced, artist/producer-approved studio master"
  

  

  
 No impressions as I got it working just a few minutes ago but wanted to show another example that Tidal is sending the MQA Studio file to the E2.


----------



## harpo1

Nice DAC but the amp sucks but I knew this prior to purchasing it. Definitely can tell the difference when streaming master tracks from Tidal.


----------



## Mojo777

Agreed. Just plugged it into the HA-1 and immediately was like "whoa" that's better.


----------



## salavat

whiteknite said:


> Pretty close to pulling the trigger on one of these, but wonder if the MQA is worth it over the Chord Mojo, or if it would be better to wait for the new mytek device.
> 
> Also, anyone know where I can find one at a good price that ships internationally?


 

 Here https://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/meridian-explorer2-usb-dac.html
  
 Price is 107 UK pounds (w/o VAT) and shipping quotes are very reasonable. Also, them seems to be nice people too)))


----------



## Dadracer

I found this also so have run it through my ifi Audio iCAN SE and all is now much better and it can power my HD800s.


----------



## Dadracer

harpo1 said:


> Nice DAC but the amp sucks but I knew this prior to purchasing it. Definitely can tell the difference when streaming master tracks from Tidal.


 
 I found this also so have run it through my ifi Audio iCAN SE and all is now much better and it can power my HD800s.
  
  
 Was what I meant to say!!!


----------



## harpo1

dadracer said:


> I found this also so have run it through my ifi Audio iCAN SE and all is now much better and it can power my HD800s.
> 
> 
> Was what I meant to say!!!


 
 Yeah I have the iCan SE plus I used my Cavalli Liquid Carbon and Littledot MKIV SE.  The Explorer 2 is great with all of them.


----------



## netdog

I have an Explorer. I don't use Tidal. My Explorer connects my Mac Mini iTunes server to my HiFi. LIbary mostly red label and up. 

Anyone who can compare the Explorer 1 to the Explorer2 for someone in my situation in terms of sound?

I've also been considering a BirFrost or Modi2 Multibit. Thoughts between those and the Explorer2?


----------



## GreenBow

salavat said:


> whiteknite said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty close to pulling the trigger on one of these, but wonder if the MQA is worth it over the Chord Mojo, or if it would be better to wait for the new mytek device.
> ...


 
  
 £102 for an ME2 is a bargain.
  
 I have the ME1 but I use my Chord Mojo now for music. I use my ME for PC gaming, and sometimes music. Mojo is a good step up from ME1, but £102 is still a bargain for ME2.


----------



## WhiteKnite

I got it for $144 after shipping from http://www.analogueseduction.net they also had it for €99 from some French site and they said they would ship it to Korea but never gave me a quote on the shipping and only accept wire transfer.


----------



## fabu

greenbow said:


> £102 for an ME2 is a bargain.
> 
> I have the ME1 but I use my Chord Mojo now for music. I use my ME for PC gaming, and sometimes music. Mojo is a good step up from ME1, but £102 is still a bargain for ME2.


 
 How do you like the Explorer for gaming, any issues?
  
 I've been looking for a smallish, usb-powered replacement to my failing udac2 and the Explorer 2 is fairly high up on my list at the moment, especially with the sales. Need it for general desktop PC use, as I spend a considerable amount of time daily in front of my computer, ranging from work to music and games.


----------



## GreenBow

fabu said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > £102 for an ME2 is a bargain.
> ...


 
  
 ME for games works flawlessly, except there is the odd one second drop-out of sound now and again. That might not be the ME or it might be hardware synchronisation for some reason.
  
 I actually prefer the Chord Mojo for games for obvious reasons. However there is maybe a less obvious reason. The Mojo has a deeper soundstage so the sound envelops me more on desktop speakers.
  
 Buying an ME2 for £100 has two facets. One it's cheap so it's an easy choice, and better than the ME1 in some respects like sound. However in the end if you want top quality sound from you PC. You're going to end up with something like a Mojo at least. Therefor make your choice now and go for something better, and save the £100. Or buy the ME2 and be done.
  
 The issue with the Mojo is that it's not really advisable to have it plugged in all the time. Meaning as it runs on battery you only get a limited eight hours of audio from a charge. Whereas the ME is on if the PC is on. That's why I separate the ME for gaming and Mojo for music.  Has to be said though, the chord Mojo is mind-blowing for gaming with good desktop speakers.
  
 The last facet that comes into play for me, is that good sized desktop speakers have one weakness. I use the Q Acoustics BT3 and I love them. However you don't get full bass unless you roll back your chair. When up so close you lose some of the bass. Lean back maybe one foot and the music is full. Still very listenable up close though.


----------



## tomsch

I just picked up a Meridian E2 two days ago. I'm using Tidal with Masters enabled. At first I was not getting a blue light but figured out that it is mandatory to turn on "Use Exclusive Mode". Once I used the correct settings the blue light was on. First impressions are great! I went from a v1.2 AQ Dragonfly and the sound is definitely improved even on non-MQA files. Lower noise floor with a more relaxed and natural sound. So far so good!


----------



## Dadracer

Well I’ve been trying out combinations of things in an effort to get an insight into the world of MQA and if it is worth it over red book when streaming form Tidal. I tried some of the new “Master” albums from Tidal which apparently even played back on my non MQA ifi Audio system of Mercury/iUSB/Gemini/iP2/iDSD/iCAN SE should sound better than CD. I am not sure that I could reliably tell the difference even with my revealing HD800s. All this from my ageing and noisy laptop as the Tidal app only works from a desktop at this time.
  
 So MQA stage 1. The Meridian Explorer2 arrived along with some adaptor plugs I had got to make it possible to shoehorn it into my ifi system. It is much smaller than I expected! Also I now realised I had no 6.3 to 3.5mm adapter…….so had to break out the Meze 99s which are great fun but not as resolving as the HD800s in fairness.
  
 Yeah the sound with the Explorer2 was good with the blue MQA light on so it was full MQA processing. It seemed better than the same tracks at CD quality but it wasn’t night and day different. So stage 2 and putting the E2 through the ifi iUSB/iP2……..mmm yeah think that helps, but still a bit less than an overwhelming win. Finally though the headphone adapter arrived and it’s time to fire up the HD800s.
  
 Stage 3 is a hit and a miss! The E2 cannot supply enough to drive the HD800s to a decent level! Obviously I hadn’t thought this through………….
  
 Hang on, what if I connect the E2 to the iCAN SE from its mini jack to the input phonos? Yes I have that cable for my active desktop speakers. Woo hoo!
  
 Stage 4 it now goes Mercury/iUSB/Gemini/iP2/Explorer 2/iCAN SE to HD800s. Keep fingers crossed, hit the play and holy **** it works.
  
 By the time that all got done I didn’t have so much time to compare and contrast but here are my initial feelings. The E2 definitely benefits from the iUSB/iP2 and indeed the iCAN SE and this does sound better with full MQA over CD quality on the same tracks from the same Tidal album. There is a better clarity to the individual voices and instruments and the space around them. I don’t hear additional bass or treble or a change in dynamics really but maybe I need more time of comparison. So in terms of overall sound quality it is third with ifi +E2 and Tidal red book, second with all ifi and Tidal red book and first by a nose ifi + E2 and Tidal MQA.
  
 I used a lot of Aretha’s album “ I never loved a man the way I loved you” as I have it on vinyl and CD on my main rig and the title track always gets the hairs on the back of my neck up (sorry too much information?). So here is the thing on Tidal Masters there are 2 versions of the album……one in Mono.
  
 It is the Mono album in full MQA which is the most emotionally charged………so hey it seems like the quality of the recording wins out over tech………..who knew?


----------



## tomsch

I haven't tried my ME2 with my HD-650s just yet but I suspect that it may not enough drive. When I used my Dragonfly they also did not have enough drive current to provide volume or overall bass support so I don't expect the Meridian to either. The good thing is the low-end iFi iCan micro that I have is a good match for driving the 650s. My current setup is a macbook air -> Tidal -> ME2 -> Focal Alpha50s on my desktop.


----------



## Dadracer

As the ME2 is taking its power and signal from usb which is well known to contain a lot of noise and other issues then I think (and I can hear) it certainly benefits from something like an iUSB power or iPurifier2 in the line to minimise all that interference. Then you are giving the ME2 the chance to work at its best and do the whole MQA thing better.  
  
 The more I listen to MQA versions of albums the more I am reminded of a good vinyl system compared to CD! But that's maybe a discussion for a whole different thread.


----------



## peterinvan

dadracer said:


> As the ME2 is taking its power and signal from usb which is well known to contain a lot of noise and other issues then I think (and I can hear) it certainly benefits from something like an iUSB power or iPurifier2 in the line to minimise all that interference. Then you are giving the ME2 the chance to work at its best and do the whole MQA thing better.
> 
> The more I listen to MQA versions of albums the more I am reminded of a good vinyl system compared to CD! But that's maybe a discussion for a whole different thread.




+1

The iPurifer2 and iUsb make a difference to the USB out from my iMac.


----------



## mars13

Looks beautiful


----------



## m0rancharles

Just got mine today and *obligatory statement about how its schiit don't stink* No but seriously, its great listening to tracks I thought I memorized long ago, only to find new pieces using this DAC... streaming. And BIG ups to Jay-Z for the extensive Ornette Coleman (Masters) collection on Tidal!  Certainly doesn't sound bad. As far as needing an amp to go along with it (HD700), it turns up to volume 12 for me, but I'll admit some non-MQA tracks left me wondering if it could use a little more low end, but then again Lemonade (MQA) sounded perfect to me, like thats as much bass as the producers wanted it to have, I certainly wouldn't want anything more at least for the MQAs Ive listened to so far. As far as depth or any other hues that a good amp could add, I don't have enough experience to comment.


----------



## m0rancharles

Question though... noticed that just the blue "MQA Studio" light will come on for some Tidal Masters albums (Lemonade), while the blue, along with the other 2 whites (88K/96K, 176K/192K) will come on for other Masters albums (Soul Brothers). Furthermore, streaming from soundcloud will have all 3 white (I'm assuming from its upsampling), yet non-Masters albums on Tidal have only the one white (44/48K PCM). So what, it can upsample crap audio, but Tidal, the one bringing MQA into the spotlight, made it so the Explorer2 can't upsample? Any idea whats going on here? Never thought a 3 light system could be so complicated...


----------



## bcwang

m0rancharles said:


> Question though... noticed that just the blue "MQA Studio" light will come on for some Tidal Masters albums (Lemonade), while the blue, along with the other 2 whites (88K/96K, 176K/192K) will come on for other Masters albums (Soul Brothers). Furthermore, streaming from soundcloud will have all 3 white (I'm assuming from its upsampling), yet non-Masters albums on Tidal have only the one white (44/48K PCM). So what, it can upsample crap audio, but Tidal, the one bringing MQA into the spotlight, made it so the Explorer2 can't upsample? Any idea whats going on here? Never thought a 3 light system could be so complicated...




The explorer 2 lights indicate the sample rate of the incoming data. If you get 2 or 3 white lights it's because you are sending that from your computer. You are letting the computer do the upsampling if your file is 44khz. Regardless of how many lights are on, the explorer will be playing back at 176k or 192k as it internally upsamples everything before playback. 

When in MQA mode though, the lights indicate the original sample rate of the unfolded file. i don't know what is going on inside the dac in mqa mode regarding rendering sample rate as part of the deblur process. That one needs someone from meridian to explain


----------



## waveSounds

^ Not so.
  
 The 'master' album sample rates vary which is why some, such as Aretha Franklin's "I Never Loved a Man..." lights up the blue master light, plus the other two lights.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Really impressed with this. Especially at the €120 sale price. The 5 year warranty and 3 months of free Tidal are nice too. Showed up this morning and got a good couple hours of listening in. Very impressive SQ. Loving tidal MQA. Output power is a bit low on the internal amp, but I'll just be using line out to my amps anyway.


----------



## salavat

I just got my ME2 from mail. Really impressed, as well as with MQA quality.
 At 107 pounds price it is no brainer for audio upgrade.


----------



## netdog

But is it a significant upgrade to th Explorer 1 if one doesn't use Tidal/MQA?


----------



## Buellerich

Yes it is a significant upgrade due to the internal DSP routines, which the Explorer 1 does not have.


----------



## Buellerich

Hi Salavat,

Welcome to the Explorer club. Nice to hear that you are satisfied. With which software are you using the Explorer?


----------



## netdog

buellerich said:


> Yes it is a significant upgrade due to the internal DSP routines, which the Explorer 1 does not have.




Could you explain? What are the DSP routines?


----------



## Buellerich

Hi Netdog

Yes, the Explorer 2 uses Upsampling plus Apodizing filtering, which is about to prevent preringing.

I had the feeling of a more open and vivid sound experience.


----------



## netdog

buellerich said:


> Hi Netdog
> 
> Yes, the Explorer 2 uses Upsampling plus Apodizing filtering, which is about to prevent preringing.
> 
> I had the feeling of a more open and vivid sound experience.




Thank you


----------



## Aradea

Guys how is the ME2 when paired with IEMs? Any hiss?


----------



## salavat

buellerich said:


> Hi Salavat,
> 
> Welcome to the Explorer club. Nice to hear that you are satisfied. With which software are you using the Explorer?


 

 I have Mac, so I use TIDAL app to listen MQA, for offline records (to listen MQA) I found Jriver, which does light up blue light for MQA playback, but I do not like interface. At all )).
  
 Any other decent players on Mac with passthrough of MQA decoding?


----------



## Buellerich

salavat said:


> I have Mac, so I use TIDAL app to listen MQA, for offline records (to listen MQA) I found Jriver, which does light up blue light for MQA playback, but I do not like interface. At all )).
> 
> Any other decent players on Mac with passthrough of MQA decoding?




Hii 

I have no idea of MAC since I am on Windows 

But any software being able to playback bitpetfect should do


----------



## theveterans

buellerich said:


> Hii
> 
> I have no idea of MAC since I am on Windows
> 
> But any software being able to playback bitpetfect should do


 
  
 Meridian contains a ASIO driver if I remember correctly. Just search for a program that you need that has options for ASIO bitperfect playback.


----------



## Mojo777

Okay really like this combo. Great pairing and amazing power reserves. MQA tracks really can breath with the Jot


----------



## Mojo777

Dp


----------



## bcwang

aradea said:


> Guys how is the ME2 when paired with IEMs? Any hiss?




Depends on the IEM and your personal ear sensitivity. For me it does hiss, but just about everything except some amps like the Pico power or ray samuels tomahawk do not hiss with IEMs with my ears.


----------



## all999

aradea said:


> Guys how is the ME2 when paired with IEMs? Any hiss?


 
  
 A little hiss with TFZ B2. Not a perfect pairing with Sony MDR-EX1000 and JVC HA-FX850. Amp on ME2 is not iem oriented imo.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Works great with my CIEMs. And these NT6 usually reveal hiss because of their sensitivity despite a pretty high impedance. I can't even use my E07k with them because there is so much hiss. My Me2 has a silent background though. Those people that have hiss, I wonder if it has to do with a noisy USB source?


----------



## bcwang

whiteknite said:


> Works great with my CIEMs. And these NT6 usually reveal hiss because of their sensitivity despite a pretty high impedance. I can't even use my E07k with them because there is so much hiss. My Me2 has a silent background though. Those people that have hiss, I wonder if it has to do with a noisy USB source?




Nope, different levels of ear sensitivity and IEM sensitivity. I use an Ifi iUSB 3.0 and have plenty of hiss with Shure se535, se846, and I'm sure many other models.


----------



## theveterans

bcwang said:


> Nope, different levels of ear sensitivity and IEM sensitivity. I use an Ifi iUSB 3.0 and have plenty of hiss with Shure se535, se846, and I'm sure many other models.


 
  
 iUSB has nothing to do with the hiss. You can get a higher impedance adapter to lower the sensitivity.


----------



## bcwang

theveterans said:


> iUSB has nothing to do with the hiss. You can get a higher impedance adapter to lower the sensitivity.




I was responding to the post thinking noisy USB power was causing the hiss for some. I know that to not be the case.


----------



## WhiteKnite

bcwang said:


> Nope, different levels of ear sensitivity and IEM sensitivity. I use an Ifi iUSB 3.0 and have plenty of hiss with Shure se535, se846, and I'm sure many other models.


 The 846 are no surprise, those hiss with everything. Just double checked. Was using line out to my O2 most of the time which is very quiet. Yep, there is hiss but it is barely noticeable until I get to painful volumes. BTW I wasn't accusing you of having a noisy USB source, just wondering if it was contributing to it. Obviously not if you have an iUSB


----------



## salavat

Actually found that current version of Audirvana (2.6) plays local MQA files nicely, with blue led light. Looking forward to release of version 3, which supposed to provide full support of MQA and probably playback of TIDAL master albums (though it can right now, if you save master quality album to your Music).


----------



## salavat

Someone asked about hissing - I plugged JH Audio Angie - I do not hear any hissing, loud level for them is below 50 % of volume, and there is no hissing. There is some noise if I put volume level up to 100 %, but this level is unbearable even with LCD-2.


----------



## mswlogo

Anyone using the E2 with Beyerdynamic T1 (2nd Generation or not) headphones. Or similar impedance headphones (600 ohms). 

Do you use the E2 headphone out or additional amp?

Besides not maxing out volume, how does one know they are adequately driving a set of headphones.


----------



## chaturanga

aradea said:


> Guys how is the ME2 when paired with IEMs? Any hiss?


 
  
 I am using ME2 with my 32Ohm 1More Triple Driver IEMs (On PC and Android) and when I plug in IEMs to ME2 I am being confused if I plugged in or not. A deep silent I am getting.


----------



## chaturanga

salavat said:


> Someone asked about hissing - I plugged JH Audio Angie - I do not hear any hissing, loud level for them is below 50 % of volume, and there is no hissing. There is some noise if I put volume level up to 100 %, but this level is unbearable even with LCD-2.


 
  
 Similar with my 1More Triple Driver, no hissing according to my ears.


----------



## mswlogo

salavat said:


> Someone asked about hissing - I plugged JH Audio Angie - I do not hear any hissing, loud level for them is below 50 % of volume, and there is no hissing. There is some noise if I put volume level up to 100 %, but this level is unbearable even with LCD-2.


 

 According to Audeze the "Optimal" wattage for LCD-2 is 1-4 Watts.
 The $2000 Meridian Prime Headphone amp puts out 0.25 Watts at 42 Ohms. It would be much lower at 70 Ohms that LCD-2's are at.
 The Explorer2 would probably be less, certainly no more than the Prime.
  
 Just because an amp can get up to loud and unbearable levels doesn't mean it's optimally driving it.


----------



## Noobzilla

I am such a noob! I'm close to 2 years using my E2 and I literally just read this hour about using clean usb power 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Looks like I have 4 options from cheapest to most expensive:
 1) powered Amazon basics USB hub
 2) Audioquest Jitterbug
 3) some Wyrd Schiit
 4) USB REGEN
  
 Anyone here use Audioquest Jitterbug? I use my E2 for my desktop and also bring it to work everyday, so the Jitterbug seems like my best bet considering I can also use it on top of Wyrd or REGEN if I upgrade even further in the future (at least from what I read). Most of the info I found points to positive benefits for the E2 minus a few saying it's better without it. 
  
 I'm also using some cheapo 6 inch USB cable. Not sure if it makes any difference? Perhaps it may because I bought this $7 2 feet audio cable from ebay for my D600 and the sound did get worse (to my big surprise!). Any recommendations on a quality cable for the E2? I'll give it a try. 
  
 EDIT: Can people with no MQA-enabled device play Master quality songs from Tidal? My E2 is not updated, but somehow Tidal detects it as MQA-enabled and I can play Master. I do notice slight improvement from HiFi quality. 
  
 EDIT2: I also have MQA passthrough enabled.
  
 EDIT3: My E2 is not updated because I get an error. My device was bought on ebay, apparently from someone who stole it from Meridian hence my serial code is blacklisted t.t


----------



## WhiteKnite

noobzilla said:


> I am such a noob! I'm close to 2 years using my E2 and I literally just read this hour about using clean usb power
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am using the viablue USB cable.  Very nice quality cable for the price.  Does the blue light come on when you play tidal masters?  Masters will still output sound even if passthrough is on if your device isn't decoding MQA


----------



## Noobzilla

whiteknite said:


> I am using the viablue USB cable.  Very nice quality cable for the price.  Does the blue light come on when you play tidal masters?  Masters will still output sound even if passthrough is on if your device isn't decoding MQA




Just single white light. Does that mean I'll notice even more difference if I get it enabled? O.o

I'll check those cables tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## WhiteKnite

noobzilla said:


> Just single white light. Does that mean I'll notice even more difference if I get it enabled? O.o
> 
> I'll check those cables tomorrow. Thanks!


 
 Yes, single white light means you are getting 44/48khz.  In fact if you turn off hardware decoding you will get better resolution if you don't have MQA working.  Tidal will unfold up to 24/96 via software.  Better to just update the firmware and enable MQA then use the hardware decoding.


----------



## john777

Is it possible to get the digital output from an iPad Pro into an E2 and then out to amp? Apple Camera Kit Connector? Running Tidal app.


----------



## Noobzilla

whiteknite said:


> Yes, single white light means you are getting 44/48khz.  In fact if you turn off hardware decoding you will get better resolution if you don't have MQA working.  Tidal will unfold up to 24/96 via software.  Better to just update the firmware and enable MQA then use the hardware decoding.


 
  
 Thanks for the info! Been checking if I can tell any difference playing the same song in master but different settings (passthrough on or off)


----------



## WhiteKnite

Once you upgrade FW you'll get the full capabilities of the ME2 as well, like the apodizing filter.  If there is any audible difference it would likely be very small.  All I know is my music sounds amazing and I can rest assured that I am getting the best sound possible with my hardware when the blue light is on.


----------



## Noobzilla

whiteknite said:


> Once you upgrade FW you'll get the full capabilities of the ME2 as well, like the apodizing filter.  If there is any audible difference it would likely be very small.  All I know is my music sounds amazing and I can rest assured that I am getting the best sound possible with my hardware when the blue light is on.


 
  
 Just got a response from Meridian. $80 + shipping to get my unit replaced by a new MQA-enabled one (got mine on ebay... apparently seller stole it from them <.<) I guess I can actually afford it now vs a year ago. Total with the additional price would just be the same as if I had bought it for full retail price 2 years ago. Unless I can get a different MQA-enabled dac/amp that's about $100 or less and sounds better than the ME2, I might as well bite it. I've noticed a slight upgrade from Tidal HiFi to 24/96, so now I'm curious to get full MQA!


----------



## WhiteKnite

Wait, why can't you just upgrade the firmware?


----------



## Dadracer

john777 said:


> Is it possible to get the digital output from an iPad Pro into an E2 and then out to amp? Apple Camera Kit Connector? Running Tidal app.


 
 I don't know if the ME2 would draw too much power from your iPad but in principle it should work although you will need an adaptor from the CCK to the ME2 micro usb socket. The DAC that would work is the Audioquest Dragonfly (red or black) as they have been built to draw minimal power from idevices but you'll need to wait some weeks before they are MQA ready with the new firmware that is coming.
  
 Alternatively and if you are thinking of this as a desktop set up as your amp question suggests, then you can use an Auralic Aries Mini as a streaming node and connect the ME2 directly to that, then out to an amp and control it wirelessly from your iPad using the Auralic Lightning DS app which integrates with Tidal and now as of 2 weeks ago Tidal MASTER.
  
 This is the system I am currently listening to, except my controller is my iPhone.............anyhow just some ideas........


----------



## Noobzilla

whiteknite said:


> Wait, why can't you just upgrade the firmware?


 
  
 their firmware blacklisted my ME2 from getting updated


----------



## WhiteKnite

noobzilla said:


> their firmware blacklisted my ME2 from getting updated


 Ah wow, ok. $80 to get a legit version makes sense then.


----------



## john777

dadracer said:


> ......anyhow just some ideas........




Thank you Dadracer. Very useful information. One problem currently is that the iPad app does not support MQA, only the desktop application does so. I would also like to see if my Moon MiND 180 will perform as the streaming source through the E2. My whole system is currently dismantled due to health issues causing a re-think as to what I can actually do audio-wise now. Tidal through the iPad to a headphone amp and 'phones is my limit at the moment.


----------



## Dadracer

john777 said:


> dadracer said:
> 
> 
> > ......anyhow just some ideas........
> ...


 
 The app for the Auralic Aries family integrates with Tidal and now Tidal Masters also and I think might be one of the first to do so outside of the Tidal desktop app for laptops. So maybe something to consider for the future? I dont know anything about the Moon but good luck.


----------



## TadMorose

dadracer said:


> john777 said:
> 
> 
> > dadracer said:
> ...




Bluesound BluOS devices such as my Node 2 also support Tidal Masters. 


Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noobzilla

Just received my REGEN. I was going to get Jitterbug but decided to just go big for higher chances of hearing a difference. I'm using Denon MM400 and Meridian Explorer 2 dac. The REGEN definitely gives a very slightly different sound overall -- towards more 'flatter'. With REGEN, bass sounds about the same but some of the highs seem to have disappeared. Some instruments are a bit harder to separate and seem to lose some details, but overall having the REGEN makes listening at higher volumes a bit less fatiguing. I guess it sounds 'cleaner' in a way without those highs. 
  
 I'll definitely do more testing. I have high hopes for it, but right now I'm slightly leaning towards returning it. Maybe I'll be able to differentiate it more when my TH-X00 arrives next week.


----------



## Loquah

Hi all, did a quick search here with no luck. Has anyone else had troubles with Windows 10 saying that The Meridian driver is unverified (code 52) and not recognising the device under the playback devices list?


----------



## WhiteKnite

loquah said:


> Hi all, did a quick search here with no luck. Has anyone else had troubles with Windows 10 saying that The Meridian driver is unverified (code 52) and not recognising the device under the playback devices list?


 No problem at all for me on 2 systems.


----------



## Loquah

whiteknite said:


> No problem at all for me on 2 systems.


 
  
 That's what I figured. I have just tried to install it on a brand new Dell laptop and can't get it to take. The install goes fine and then I get told that one of the drivers is unsigned / unverified. If I look at the details it's the driver named meridianusbaudioks_x64.sys that says it has an unknown provider.
  
 The exact same installation works fine on my Acer / Win 10 laptop, but I've uninstalled and reinstalled multiple times on the Dell (including manually removing the driver files from the System32 directory) and can't get the Dell to work. It's really frustrating!


----------



## Loquah

loquah said:


> That's what I figured. I have just tried to install it on a brand new Dell laptop and can't get it to take. The install goes fine and then I get told that one of the drivers is unsigned / unverified. If I look at the details it's the driver named meridianusbaudioks_x64.sys that says it has an unknown provider.
> 
> The exact same installation works fine on my Acer / Win 10 laptop, but I've uninstalled and reinstalled multiple times on the Dell (including manually removing the driver files from the System32 directory) and can't get the Dell to work. It's really frustrating!


 
  
 Quick update: just tried another installation and noticed that, on the non-working Dell, the driver details (via Device Manager) shows only the one Meridian driver file with the unknown provider issue. On my Acer laptop that works perfectly with the Meridian, the driver details lists multiple drivers (about 6 in total). Most of these are Microsoft drivers so I wonder if this is somehow helping the OS to accept the Explorer2.


----------



## Emerald Core

How does E2 compare to the likes of ifi iDSD & Chord Hugo  ?


----------



## Dadracer

emerald core said:


> How does E2 compare to the likes of ifi iDSD & Chord Hugo  ?


 
 I cant speak about the Hugo but I have compared the iDSD to the E2. I use these devices for Tidal streaming and I don't have any HD downloads. The iDSD sounds better then the E2 on Red book/ CD quality music. The E2 pulls ahead slightly on MQA music, but even there it's not a massive difference.


----------



## Mikekee

That's an interesting rig.  So you run the me2 as your dac into the jot as your headphone amp?  are you feeding powered monitors with it as well?


----------



## Dadracer

mikekee said:


> That's an interesting rig.  So you run the me2 as your dac into the jot as your headphone amp?  are you feeding powered monitors with it as well?


 
 I use the ME2 as the dac but have an iCAN SE for amp duties as the ME2 couldn't provide enough power for my HD800s. So it goes Auralic Aries (or Laptop, but the Aries has less noise) to iP2 to iUSB power to ME2 (or iDSD) to iCAN SE to HD800. The Tidal input is controlled via the Auralic DS app (or Tidal desktop app on laptop). I do also have a pair of Wharfedale DS1s which are active mini monitors that I can use instead of the iCAN SE but 99% of the time I am using headphones.


----------



## Mikekee

dadracer said:


> I use the ME2 as the dac but have an iCAN SE for amp duties as the ME2 couldn't provide enough power for my HD800s. So it goes Auralic Aries (or Laptop, but the Aries has less noise) to iP2 to iUSB power to ME2 (or iDSD) to iCAN SE to HD800. The Tidal input is controlled via the Auralic DS app (or Tidal desktop app on laptop). I do also have a pair of Wharfedale DS1s which are active mini monitors that I can use instead of the iCAN SE but 99% of the time I am using headphones.


 

 Thanks, I was actually referring to the mojo77 rig a couple pages back - my first post here and I gooned it up... I think he's got his me2 running into a jot which is an integrated dac/pre-amp.  I was wondering how that works.


----------



## m0rancharles

- Just gotta throw this in here -
  
 I WAS very happy with my E2, until sharp static pops started shooting through my headphones. One of my computer's USB ports started getting screwy, so I'm not blaming it for the issue, but I returned and got a wall powered DAC because I don't want something that can't RESOLVE that issue, possibly leading to damaging my other equipment. Overreaction? Maybe. Solvable with a USB voltage regulator? Almost definitely. But between that and not having a dedicated RCA out... eh.


----------



## Noobzilla

Update regarding using REGEN with my E2.
  
 After more testing, I would say that the new Pangea AG cables was the culprit in causing some downgrade in sound quality and not the REGEN! I assumed it would be better than the stock REGEN USB cables, but I was wrong. I am very surprised!
  
 male - male USB to Mini B adapter just arrived today. This is my current set-up and I'm happy to say that I do hear improvement (at least for my personal taste). 
  
 Laptop >> USB B adapter  >> REGEN >> USB mini adapter >> E2
  
 Alex from Uptone recommended to use an adapter for the best sound. I will do more testing tonight to see whether there's difference between the USB adapter vs stock USB cable that came with the E2 vs 1.5m Amazon cable.


----------



## Noobzilla

Received my MQA-enabled E2 today. MQA sounds amazing! The extra money I paid for to get a legit E2 is definitely worth it. The jump in audio quality from Tidal Hifi to Tidal Masters (MQA-enabled) is like switching from Spotify Premium to Tidal HiFi. I am quite impressed!
  
 Quick update on my REGEN and USB cables/adapter test. I forgot to test my Amazon cable, but between the adapter and E2 stock USB cable, I prefer the E2 stock cable. I seem to lose some detail from the adapter that Uptone recommended me in a similar way that the Pangea cable does to my set-up. Funny how I find the supposedly "upgrades" to be worse. 
  
 After another 3-4 hours of testing today, it's hard to tell whether REGEN really improves the sound quality since I'm getting into the subjective territory. It's not as obvious as upgrading from, say Spotify to Tidal. The REGEN does, however, change the sound signature a little bit and makes my E2 sound slightly warmer in a sense that some instruments sound fuller and less fatiguing, but lose a little bit of separation. Whether it's worse or better will depend on preference. Unfortunately, I do not have much experience listening to different instruments in person, so I'm not sure if the warmer sound is more or less representative of how the different instruments actually sound like.


----------



## bobbmd

Sorry to disagree I only get all three white lights on my new ME2 when playing through A2+ ver 2.6.6-I have never got a blue light either when playing MQA MASTERS or my own MQA MASTERS made playlists. Through the TIDAL desktop app or through ROON I do get the blue light and one or two white lights or just a blue light. A2+ doesn't unfold or pass through MQA yet so how can you possibly get a blue light on your DAC when playing A2+???
 bobbmd


----------



## salavat

bobbmd said:


> Sorry to disagree I only get all three white lights on my new ME2 when playing through A2+ ver 2.6.6-I have never got a blue light either when playing MQA MASTERS or my own MQA MASTERS made playlists. Through the TIDAL desktop app or through ROON I do get the blue light and one or two white lights or just a blue light. A2+ doesn't unfold or pass through MQA yet so how can you possibly get a blue light on your DAC when playing A2+???
> bobbmd


 

 You have to play around with Audirvana v.2 Audio device settings. Somehow it does play MQA stream with blue lights on my Mac.


----------



## canthearyou

Dang! I went and bought the E2 and UAPP only to find out the E2 doesn't work with android. I should've checked this thread first.


----------



## shamu144

I have received the meridian explorer 2 very recently, and I am really enjoying it. I have been quite floored with regards to the sound quality delivered on some MQA albums (using Tidal desktop app on windows). The separation of instruments, soundstage, tonality were outstanding. What maybe I find a bit lacking is power to drive high impedance headphone. I had a Beyer DT250-250 and I am returning it to get the 80 ohms version instead. Great little device. I look forward to spending more hours with it !


----------



## WhiteKnite

canthearyou said:


> Dang! I went and bought the E2 and UAPP only to find out the E2 doesn't work with android. I should've checked this thread first.


 
 Actually it should work, you'll just need a power bank.


----------



## chaturanga

canthearyou said:


> Dang! I went and bought the E2 and UAPP only to find out the E2 doesn't work with android. I should've checked this thread first.


 
  
 It works with Android + UAPP. I am able to play MQA Tidal tracks with latest UAPP update.


----------



## chaturanga

whiteknite said:


> Actually it should work, you'll just need a power bank.


 
  
 As @WhiteKnite said, you need a powerbank or another source to power up Meridian Explorer 2, in case if your phone is not able to give enough power to boot up. It seems some phones are capable of this some are not. For example you can check following video, guy powers up ME2 by his cell phone through a USB OTG cable connected to ME2 USB cable. 
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToyOuxBmPZQ
  
 It seems your phone is not able to power it up such way, If the case is that. So you need:
  
 1- A Mini USB to USB (USB 2.0 or 3.0) Y Split cable. You can look around, probably will find one in old cables. Generally external USB 2.0 harddisks comes with this cable, or external CD-DVD players etc..
 2- An OTG cable one side is micro USB (or USB-C depending on your phones port) the other is full size USB (2.0 or 3.0)
 3- A powerbank or other device to power up ME2, such as USB port of a computer, USB wall charge adapter etc.. all will work
  
 Now, 
  
 Connect Meridian Explorer 2 to Mini USB of Y Split cable, 
 Connect OTG cable to your phone
 Connect Main USB male of Y-Split cable to the OTG cables USB Female  
 Connect the other USB male of Y-Split cable to the USB port of powerbank, computer, etc..
  
 And now your ME2 will powerup, your UAPP application will shine up and will tell Heeeyy here is a DAC to use  (You can set this from UAPP settings I think, to start application if an external DAC connects to the phone)
  
 I also notice that after some minutes, if I disconnect power cable from powerbank (or computer bla bla) ME2 continues to work! I think this is because capacitances inside the ME2 charges fully and after that time phone is being able to juice Meridian.  
  
 Now set the things from UAPP to use External DAC, make sure Bit Perfect is selected.
  
 Find some MQA albums from Tidal PC application, create a playlist from them. Enter Tidal username and password through UAPP, open the playlist and Enjoy MQAs! Enjoy blue light and whatever light there is


----------



## chaturanga

shamu144 said:


> I have received the meridian explorer 2 very recently, and I am really enjoying it. I have been quite floored with regards to the sound quality delivered on some MQA albums (using Tidal desktop app on windows). The separation of instruments, soundstage, tonality were outstanding. What maybe I find a bit lacking is power to drive high impedance headphone. I had a Beyer DT250-250 and I am returning it to get the 80 ohms version instead. Great little device. I look forward to spending more hours with it !


 
  
 You can now enjoy MQAs from phone too. By the way you are right DAC is fabulous but I have read that AMP is not so much powerful to drive high impedance headphones. I am using an external amp for this if I need. But I don't need normally.


----------



## canthearyou

Thanks for the replies! The E2 powers up and actually outputs sound. The problem is when I enable "Use USB DAC" I get an error saying one isn't present. If I enable use Android it plays at HiFi quality only even though it's source is 24bit(MQA).

Will adding power allow this to work?

I am using a Note 5.


----------



## chaturanga

canthearyou said:


> Thanks for the replies! The E2 powers up and actually outputs sound. The problem is when I enable "Use USB DAC" I get an error saying one isn't present. If I enable use Android it plays at HiFi quality only even though it's source is 24bit(MQA).
> 
> Will adding power allow this to work?
> 
> I am using a Note 5.


 
  
 Now,
  
 That means you could power up directly from Note 5 right? 
  
 I have similar issue when I connect via Y Split cable + Powerbank setup. At first try, UAPP can not find the device, then I am removing power cable and reconnecting this time it finds. You should try this method to confirm if you don't have other problem. 
  
 And one more thing, did you update ME2 firmware by downloading update file from Meridian web site? It's necessary to play MQAs properly.


----------



## canthearyou

chaturanga said:


> Now,
> 
> That means you could power up directly from Note 5 right?
> 
> ...




I will try that when I get home. I was able to play MQA through desktop app using the same E2.


----------



## chaturanga

canthearyou said:


> I will try that when I get home. I was able to play MQA through desktop app using the same E2.


 
  
 If you could see blue light on your ME2, that means it is working as expected and playing MQA properly. But if it plays but only getting a white light that means it needs update or track is not MQA.


----------



## chaturanga

canthearyou said:


> Thanks for the replies! The E2 powers up and actually outputs sound. The problem is when I enable "Use USB DAC" I get an error saying one isn't present. If I enable use Android it plays at HiFi quality only even though it's source is 24bit(MQA).
> 
> Will adding power allow this to work?
> 
> I am using a Note 5.


 
  
 And you can not get MQA unfolding while using "use Android" setting. Yes, it will play the track but not in MQA quality. You need to transfer bits from phone to Meridian to get benefit of full MQA decoding by bit perfect on and "use external DAC" ON.


----------



## canthearyou

I'm not even too worried about the MQA aspect. I just want to utilize the E2 instead of the phone DAC. I will try a few of these suggestions when I get home. Thanks!


----------



## chaturanga

canthearyou said:


> I'm not even too worried about the MQA aspect. I just want to utilize the E2 instead of the phone DAC. I will try a few of these suggestions when I get home. Thanks!




You are welcome. Let us know what was the result.


----------



## canthearyou

The E2 already had current firmware. It will not allow me to enable USB DAC in UAPP. I guess that means I need to add power.


----------



## chaturanga

canthearyou said:


> The E2 already had current firmware. It will not allow me to enable USB DAC in UAPP. I guess that means I need to add power.




Let you try it. I am not sure extra power will solve your problem because I need external power because my phone is not booting up at all. But your case is different, your phone is giving enough power to boot up ME2 but can not find it as a seperate DAC. Hope Y split mini USB cable works.


----------



## chaturanga

Can ME2 users notice a huge difference between MQA and HI-FI versions of the Tidal tracks? I have a little difference but I don't have a high end headphone.


----------



## shuto77

I just picked up an E2, for the same reason as most here: Tidal MQA. I think it sounds good, but I've noticed two issues:

1) I'm surprised at how weak it is. I have to crank the power of the PC to about 80% to drive my very efficient Emu Teaks (Fostex TH-X00 variant). 

2) The audio skipped ahead several times, even though my home WiFi connection is very fast. 

Is there anything I can do to max out the Windows audio and the Tidal app's audio independently? 

And is there a way to prevent the audio skipping ahead? I'm hoping to replace my Schiit Modi Multibit with this, but I won't be able to if this issue persists.


----------



## chaturanga

shuto77 said:


> I just picked up an E2, for the same reason as most here: Tidal MQA. I think it sounds good, but I've noticed two issues:
> 
> 1) I'm surprised at how weak it is. I have to crank the power of the PC to about 80% to drive my very efficient Emu Teaks (Fostex TH-X00 variant).
> 
> ...


 
  
 1- ME2 is a fabulous device as a DAC. But it's AMP section is not powerful. When I first used it I noticed same thing, till 40% of PC sound level it was so much weak. I am using Creative Sound Blaster E1 (A simple portable DAC/AMP) to get powerful sound. 
  
 2- I did not notice audio skipping. I don't think audio skipping is because of ME2. It's really a solid device for my experience. But you can check if it has lastest firmware and it's driver is installed correctly. 
  
 I think audio skipping can occur because of Tidal application or your computer instead of ME2. To make clear it, use your ME2 through another computer. If same problem comes around contact Meridian. 
  
 Enjoy ME2!


----------



## canthearyou

I plugged it in BEFORE I opened UAPP and it recognized it as a USB DAC. Works perfect and sounds great! I ran the line out to an 02 amp and plugged in my K7XX. 
One big issue is it drains my phone battery very fast. Gonna have to get a "Y" cable.


----------



## shuto77

canthearyou said:


> I plugged it in BEFORE I opened UAPP and it recognized it as a USB DAC. Works perfect and sounds great! I ran the line out to an 02 amp and plugged in my K7XX.
> One big issue is it drains my phone battery very fast. Gonna have to get a "Y" cable.




I too have that concern, since the M2 is usb-powered. 

What sort of Y cable are you referring to, and what are the benefits, exactly?


----------



## WhiteKnite

shuto77 said:


> I too have that concern, since the M2 is usb-powered.
> 
> What sort of Y cable are you referring to, and what are the benefits, exactly?


 With a Y cable ypu can split the power and data, so you can use a power bank for the ME2 rather than drawing from the phone battery.


----------



## harpo1

Works great on my OnePlus One and UAPP.  Drives my Fidue A83's nicely.  Remember make a playlist of the MQA titles you want to play.  Anyone have a link for a decent cheap Y cable?


----------



## canthearyou

I'm going to try this one that was linked a few pages back. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CTZDSTI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_ZQZ0ybCPMD840


----------



## harpo1

Here's a two pack and it's also prime eligible.
 https://www.amazon.com/LIQUN-2Pack-Micro-Female-Splitter/dp/B01LTD4LME/ref=pd_day0_107_8?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=GYGE4VCXDTJRAKKHHG0W


----------



## chaturanga

I want to use Meridian Explorer 2 as a portable DAC with my phone, but when I connect it to my phone through OTG + Y cable it becomes a bulky thing.  
  
 Is there a slimmer and flexible designed Mini USB to dual USB male Y cable? Anyone noticed somewhere such a cable?


----------



## WhiteKnite

chaturanga said:


> I want to use Meridian Explorer 2 as a portable DAC with my phone, but when I connect it to my phone through OTG + Y cable it becomes a bulky thing.
> 
> Is there a slimmer and flexible designed Mini USB to dual USB male Y cable? Anyone noticed somewhere such a cable?


 
 It really isn't too hard to DIY one.  That would be the best way, and then you could make it really compact by adjusting the length as short as you want and using angled connectors where needed.


----------



## chaturanga

whiteknite said:


> It really isn't too hard to DIY one.  That would be the best way, and then you could make it really compact by adjusting the length as short as you want and using angled connectors where needed.


 
  
 I am even thinking to buy a small cheap used Android cell phone, and making a DAP for me 
  
 Meridian E2 will be DAC, and I will use through UAPP app.
  
 I don't know 3D designing, if I had, I would 3D Print a prototype box to put cell phone and ME2 inside and make connections )


----------



## WhiteKnite

chaturanga said:


> I am even thinking to buy a small cheap used Android cell phone, and making a DAP for me
> 
> Meridian E2 will be DAC, and I will use through UAPP app.
> 
> I don't know 3D designing, if I had, I would 3D Print a prototype box to put cell phone and ME2 inside and make connections )


 
 That sounds like fun. You could start with a small plastic project box.  They are available for cheap in a pretty large variety of sizes.  I've seen a few that look like they would fit a small phone screen pretty easily.


----------



## chaturanga

whiteknite said:


> That sounds like fun. You could start with a small plastic project box.  They are available for cheap in a pretty large variety of sizes.  I've seen a few that look like they would fit a small phone screen pretty easily.


 
  
 Thanks, can you share links where can I buy such plastic boxes?
  
 I must try to find best fit sure by trying. If I can do, I will share here


----------



## shuto77

canthearyou said:


> I'm going to try this one that was linked a few pages back. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CTZDSTI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_ZQZ0ybCPMD840







harpo1 said:


> Here's a two pack and it's also prime eligible.
> https://www.amazon.com/LIQUN-2Pack-Micro-Female-Splitter/dp/B01LTD4LME/ref=pd_day0_107_8?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=GYGE4VCXDTJRAKKHHG0W




Those are Mini USB (more common on Android phones, for example), not micro USB, which the M2 uses. 

Point taken, however.


----------



## chaturanga

shuto77 said:


> Those are Mini USB (more common on Android phones, for example), not micro USB, which the M2 uses.
> 
> Point taken, however.


 
  
 ME2 has Mini USB port not Micro USB.


----------



## chaturanga

shuto77 said:


> Those are Mini USB (more common on Android phones, for example), not micro USB, which the M2 uses.
> 
> Point taken, however.


 
  
 You need such a cable which is Mini USB to dual USB male Y cable. 
  
 https://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-USB2HABMY1-Cable-External-Drive/dp/B003WV5DMO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1490268651&sr=8-2&keywords=mini+usb+y+cable


----------



## shuto77

I think this one will work. It has a mini usb for the M2, and a micro USB, which fits most Android phones. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01IH6QEN0/ref=mp_s_a_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1490268623&sr=8-7&refinements=p_85%3A2470955011%2Cp_72%3A2661618011&rps=1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=mini+usb+y+splitter&dpPl=1&dpID=41yMzCMymNL&ref=plSrch


----------



## shuto77

chaturanga said:


> ME2 has Mini USB port not Micro USB.




Thanks, I get them mixed up all the time. My bad.


----------



## chaturanga

shuto77 said:


> I think this one will work. It has a mini usb for the M2, and a micro USB, which fits most Android phones.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01IH6QEN0/ref=mp_s_a_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1490268623&sr=8-7&refinements=p_85%3A2470955011%2Cp_72%3A2661618011&rps=1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=mini+usb+y+splitter&dpPl=1&dpID=41yMzCMymNL&ref=plSrch


 
  
 No  This will not work.
  
 You have to buy 2 cables:
  
 1- A micro USB to USB female OTG cable (If your phone has USB-C type port so you will need USB-C to USB female OTG cable)
  
 Here are examples: 
  
 - Micro USB to USB OTG: https://www.amazon.com/UGREEN-Adapter-Samsung-Android-Function/dp/B00LN3LQKQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1490268981&sr=8-3&keywords=micro+usb+to+usb
 - USB-C type to USB OTG: https://www.amazon.com/Adapter-CableCreation-Female-Macbook-devices/dp/B01FM51812/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1490269020&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=USB-C+to+USB+otg&psc=1
  
 2- You need a mini USB to dual USB male (Y type) cable 
  
 Here is an example as I have previously shared: https://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-USB2HABMY1-Cable-External-Drive/dp/B003WV5DMO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1490268651&sr=8-2&keywords=mini+usb+y+cable


----------



## WhiteKnite

chaturanga said:


> Thanks, can you share links where can I buy such plastic boxes?
> 
> I must try to find best fit sure by trying. If I can do, I will share here


 
 Just do a search on ebay or aliexpress for "small project box".
  
 You could probably pull the PCB from both the phone and ME2, and even add a double sized battery or something depending on how far you want to go with it.


----------



## chaturanga

chaturanga said:


> As @WhiteKnite said, you need a powerbank or another source to power up Meridian Explorer 2, in case if your phone is not able to give enough power to boot up. It seems some phones are capable of this some are not. For example you can check following video, guy powers up ME2 by his cell phone through a USB OTG cable connected to ME2 USB cable.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToyOuxBmPZQ
> 
> ...


 
  
@shuto77 please check this quote from a few pages back. Hope it helps.


----------



## chaturanga

whiteknite said:


> Just do a search on ebay or aliexpress for "small project box".
> 
> You could probably pull the PCB from both the phone and ME2, and even add a double sized battery or something depending on how far you want to go with it.


 
  
 Thank you very much for your support!


----------



## harpo1

chaturanga said:


> No  This will not work.
> 
> You have to buy 2 cables:
> 
> ...


 
 So what is this mini USB to dual USB male going to supply power to?  The M2 or the phone?


----------



## chaturanga

harpo1 said:


> So what is this mini USB to dual USB male going to supply power to?  The M2 or the phone?


 
  
 M2 will be powered. And in my case also phone is charging (but sometimes don't I don't know exact reason)


----------



## chaturanga

Any idea if following cable could power Meridian Explorer 2 and simultaneously also UAPP could use the ME2 with this single cable? I have LG V20 and it has USB C port for charging and connections.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/Belkin-USB-IF-Certified-Mini-B-Charge/dp/B010NCX2HM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1490340376&sr=8-2&keywords=USB%2BC%2Bto%2Bmini%2Busb&refinements=p_n_shipping_option-bin%3A3242350011&th=1


----------



## WhiteKnite

It depends if your phone throws an error for too much drain on the USB port. I can try tonight on my G5, I have a USB C to mini cable. Mine works with the fiio e07k and will just suck my battery dry if I leave usb charging on.


----------



## chaturanga

whiteknite said:


> It depends if your phone throws an error for too much drain on the USB port. I can try tonight on my G5, I have a USB C to mini cable. Mine works with the fiio e07k and will just suck my battery dry if I leave usb charging on.


 
  
 That is very good news. So please let me know the result. Thank you very much. 
  
 If it works for G5 I think will do for V20 because they are from same company and near models for their release dates.


----------



## WhiteKnite

chaturanga said:


> That is very good news. So please let me know the result. Thank you very much.
> 
> If it works for G5 I think will do for V20 because they are from same company and near models for their release dates.


 
 The problem is, even if it does work it will probably kill your battery very fast.  like too fast to be useable unless you switch to a much higher capacity battery.


----------



## chaturanga

whiteknite said:


> The problem is, even if it does work it will probably kill your battery very fast.  like too fast to be useable unless you switch to a much higher capacity battery.


 
  
 I know that but I want to use it just when I am outside, I now can not use it as a mobile DAC, because it needs 2 cables and 1 powerbank to use, which is far less portable


----------



## WhiteKnite

chaturanga said:


> I know that but I want to use it just when I am outside, I now can not use it as a mobile DAC, because it needs 2 cables and 1 powerbank to use, which is far less portable


 Makes sense then. I'll check tonight after work. I was curious to see if it worked too since we can play MQA through UAPP now.


----------



## chaturanga

whiteknite said:


> Makes sense then. I'll check tonight after work. I was curious to see if it worked too since we can play MQA through UAPP now.


 
  
 Sure! The high end point I am looking for is if UAPP supports some day offline Tidal  Or any hack appears for rooted devices. 
  
 So I will wait for your feedback, have a great day.


----------



## shuto77

chaturanga said:


> Sure! The high end point I am looking for is if UAPP supports some day offline Tidal  Or any hack appears for rooted devices.
> 
> So I will wait for your feedback, have a great day.




IIRC, Davy, the developer of UAPP, said that Tidal's songs in offline mode are encrypted. So, yes, the only theoretical work-around would be a hack, which I wouldn't recommend.


----------



## WhiteKnite

chaturanga said:


> Sure! The high end point I am looking for is if UAPP supports some day offline Tidal  Or any hack appears for rooted devices.
> 
> So I will wait for your feedback, have a great day.


 
 Well, I had to DIY a cable since I forgot I scavenged the plug off my old USB C to Mini, but yes I am now playing MQA from my G5 through UAPP directly to the ME2 with a single cable.  Of course I have burned through about 5% battery in about 5 minutes...  UAPP is really buggy for me tonight, but I'm not sure that is related  to the DAC.


----------



## chaturanga

whiteknite said:


> Well, I had to DIY a cable since I forgot I scavenged the plug off my old USB C to Mini, but yes I am now playing MQA from my G5 through UAPP directly to the ME2 with a single cable.  Of course I have burned through about 5% battery in about 5 minutes...  UAPP is really buggy for me tonight, but I'm not sure that is related  to the DAC.


 
  
 Wow so it worked. I will buy the cable and will try if works with LG V20 too. Many thanks!
  
 1 level drop per minute is huge yes. Is it same while listening HI-FI rather than MQA?


----------



## WhiteKnite

chaturanga said:


> Wow so it worked. I will buy the cable and will try if works with LG V20 too. Many thanks!
> 
> 1 level drop per minute is huge yes. Is it same while listening HI-FI rather than MQA?


 
 Didn't spend much time testing, but I assume it is the internal amp drawing power more than the DAC so probably the same.


----------



## chaturanga

shuto77 said:


> IIRC, Davy, the developer of UAPP, said that Tidal's songs in offline mode are encrypted. So, yes, the only theoretical work-around would be a hack, which I wouldn't recommend.


 
  
 Thanks for your reply. So let's hope Tidal and UAPP makes some kind of agreement. That will be win-win for both side I think.


----------



## WhiteKnite

By the way that 1% per minute was a very rough estimate. It does drain extremely fast though.


----------



## shuto77

I like the E2 as a vehicle for Tidal MQA on my PC, however, it's not a great Android DAC. It could, however, be a killer Android/iOS DAC with a few changes:
  
 1) An internal battery, so it doesn't suck the power from the phone/DAP/tablet
 2) A flatter form factor for easier stacking (like the Oppo HA-2/HA-2E)
 3) A more powerful amp section. I'm not saying it needs to have the juice of my Jotunheim, just enough to power efficient over-ear headphones. Even my Encore mDSD is much more powerful, it's half the price at $100.
  
 They could price this at $50 or $100 higher than the HA-2E, as it has MQA decoding capability. 
  
 I wonder if Meridian follows this thread.


----------



## chaturanga

shuto77 said:


> I like the E2 as a vehicle for Tidal MQA on my PC, however, it's not a great Android DAC. It could, however, be a killer Android/iOS DAC with a few changes:
> 
> 1) An internal battery, so it doesn't suck the power from the phone/DAP/tablet
> 2) A flatter form factor for easier stacking (like the Oppo HA-2/HA-2E)
> ...




That would be perfect! If there is an ME3 project it must have all you mentioned by keeping the DAC quality (better is improving of course)


----------



## harpo1

harpo1 said:


> Here's a two pack and it's also prime eligible.
> https://www.amazon.com/LIQUN-2Pack-Micro-Female-Splitter/dp/B01LTD4LME/ref=pd_day0_107_8?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=GYGE4VCXDTJRAKKHHG0W


 
 For those of you interested I received these today and they work fine.  Powers the M2 and has otg built in.  So you just need the cable that came with the M2.


----------



## navydragon

Some MQA mobile bliss. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreambass

Just got one of these. Mainly to take advantage of mqa I thought it was worth it for the price 

Things I note are a non fatiguing sound that I'm able to listen to over long periods of time and a reasonable hp output slightly above the dacmagic xs. I gotta admit I like the volume buttons on the xs. The base is more textured and slightly more controled on the ME2 over the xs. 
I find the overall feel of the product is slightly lighter than I might have imagined but it matches nice with the mac I'm using at the moment aesthetically. I have been using with the he-400i and the shure 530 with good results from both, I'll have my Akg 550 back tomorrow also but all things considered so far a good purchase.


----------



## canthearyou

I run mine from a mini PC in my living room. It is connected to a Denon receiver powering Klipsch r28f towers. I think it sounds fantastic! Fills the room with great sound.


----------



## Noobzilla

chaturanga said:


> Can ME2 users notice a huge difference between MQA and HI-FI versions of the Tidal tracks? I have a little difference but I don't have a high end headphone.


 
  
 Yes! Very noticeable for me and I am actually quite amazed how they can put even more details in there -- I thought I was already getting everything from Hi-Fi.


----------



## chaturanga

whiteknite said:


> By the way that 1% per minute was a very rough estimate. It does drain extremely fast though.


 
  
 I have ordered a USB C to Mini USB cable from Aliexpress and it's on its way still. Today I have powered up ME2 with Y split cable via PC USB port, and after some minutes, I plugged out from PC USB and it continued to work (means continued to get energy from LG V20 this was expected becayuse I was aware of it works such way)
  
 I have listened 8 minutes and there was 2 % of charge drop. Appr 4 minutes for 1 level. That means theoritically I can use it well if my ordered cable can powerup ME2 directly from LG V20.


----------



## WhiteKnite

chaturanga said:


> I have ordered a USB C to Mini USB cable from Aliexpress and it's on its way still. Today I have powered up ME2 with Y split cable via PC USB port, and after some minutes, I plugged out from PC USB and it continued to work (means continued to get energy from LG V20 this was expected becayuse I was aware of it works such way)
> 
> I have listened 8 minutes and there was 2 % of charge drop. Appr 4 minutes for 1 level. That means theoritically I can use it well if my ordered cable can powerup ME2 directly from LG V20.


 Good to hear. The V20 has quite a bit better battery than my G5 I'm sure. Hopefully it works for what you need.


----------



## chaturanga

whiteknite said:


> Good to hear. The V20 has quite a bit better battery than my G5 I'm sure. Hopefully it works for what you need.


 
  
 I will update when the cable comes. But it will not be before 3 weeks I think, shipping takes so much time from China


----------



## WhiteKnite

chaturanga said:


> I will update when the cable comes. But it will not be before 3 weeks I think, shipping takes so much time from China


 
 Especially lately.  I used to get stuff from China here in Korea in around a week or so, but lately sellers have been using 4PX which is an absolutely *horrible *shipping company and it usually takes 30-45 days.


----------



## bsmack

First post here on Head-Fi...lots of great information in this thread and a bunch of the others I've been reading. I received my ME2 yesterday and so far am loving it! I have a new pair of Audeze iSine 10's and they sound even better using the DAC. I do have some confusion regarding the lights though.
  
 I am primarily using the ME2 with the Tidal Windows Application as well as USB Audio Player Pro for Android. When plugged into my desktop, I get one white light (the one FURTHEST from the headphone jack) when playing a HiFi track in Tidal. When playing an MQA track that white light changes to blue, as it should.
  
 Should the other 2 lights be lit up on the device? I've read lots of information over the past week and I've seen some people say that the other 2 lights should be white. I just want to make sure I am getting the best quality out of the ME2, so any help is definitely appreciated!


----------



## dreambass

bsmack said:


> First post here on Head-Fi...lots of great information in this thread and a bunch of the others I've been reading. I received my ME2 yesterday and so far am loving it! I have a new pair of Audeze iSine 10's and they sound even better using the DAC. I do have some confusion regarding the lights though.
> 
> I am primarily using the ME2 with the Tidal Windows Application as well as USB Audio Player Pro for Android. When plugged into my desktop, I get one white light (the one FURTHEST from the headphone jack) when playing a HiFi track in Tidal. When playing an MQA track that white light changes to blue, as it should.
> 
> Should the other 2 lights be lit up on the device? I've read lots of information over the past week and I've seen some people say that the other 2 lights should be white. I just want to make sure I am getting the best quality out of the ME2, so any help is definitely appreciated!



All the info is in the packaging to be fair.


----------



## TadMorose

bsmack said:


> First post here on Head-Fi...lots of great information in this thread and a bunch of the others I've been reading. I received my ME2 yesterday and so far am loving it! I have a new pair of Audeze iSine 10's and they sound even better using the DAC. I do have some confusion regarding the lights though.
> 
> I am primarily using the ME2 with the Tidal Windows Application as well as USB Audio Player Pro for Android. When plugged into my desktop, I get one white light (the one FURTHEST from the headphone jack) when playing a HiFi track in Tidal. When playing an MQA track that white light changes to blue, as it should.
> 
> Should the other 2 lights be lit up on the device? I've read lots of information over the past week and I've seen some people say that the other 2 lights should be white. I just want to make sure I am getting the best quality out of the ME2, so any help is definitely appreciated!




The second light is on when you play something with sampling frequency of 88.1 or 96 kHz. The third light is on when sampling frequency is 176.2 or 192 kHz. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaturanga

bsmack said:


> First post here on Head-Fi...lots of great information in this thread and a bunch of the others I've been reading. I received my ME2 yesterday and so far am loving it! I have a new pair of Audeze iSine 10's and they sound even better using the DAC. I do have some confusion regarding the lights though.
> 
> I am primarily using the ME2 with the Tidal Windows Application as well as USB Audio Player Pro for Android. When plugged into my desktop, I get one white light (the one FURTHEST from the headphone jack) when playing a HiFi track in Tidal. When playing an MQA track that white light changes to blue, as it should.
> 
> Should the other 2 lights be lit up on the device? I've read lots of information over the past week and I've seen some people say that the other 2 lights should be white. I just want to make sure I am getting the best quality out of the ME2, so any help is definitely appreciated!


 
  
 First of all, enjoy your ME2 and welcome to the thread.
  
 As @TadMorose said you need to find higher frequency sampled tracks from Tidal. There is no category for that yet, therefore it's just a chance to find those inside the whole library.
  
 Here you can test few tracks from Tidal Masters library, just to let you see other lights ON 
  
 Note that those below will turn ON 3 lights but there are some tracks will turn ON only 1 white light with 1 blue.
  
 Birds by Coldplay (A Head Full Of Dreams album)
 Barbary Coast (Later) by Conor Oberst (Ruminations album)
 Crime Scene Part One (Remastered) by Afghan Wings (Black Love (20th Anniversary Edition) album)
  
 Have a good listen!


----------



## chaturanga

whiteknite said:


> Good to hear. The V20 has quite a bit better battery than my G5 I'm sure. Hopefully it works for what you need.


 
  
 My USB C type to Mini USB short cable just arrived. It was very fast I was not waiting it to come today  
  
 At my first trials I could not turn on Meridian Explorer 2 via LG V20 with this single cable, but I restarted the phone and tried again, this time it worked! I don't know what happened and I am not sure if it will work always or sometimes will work and sometimes not but I did a short time test, after 10 Minutes of online Tidal masters listen (192 Khz sample tracks) battery level dropped by 4%. That means I can listen about 250 minutes with full charged LG V20. That is ok for me because I will only use it about 40 minutes in a normal day with my phone. 
  
 Update: After 1 hour of new test with 16Bit 900 Kbps FLAC files, (via USB Audio Player Pro local file playing option) LG V20 charge dropped to 53% from 71%. That is 18 percent per hour. 
  
 Update 2: I am now again not able to use. That is very strange, how did it work and now why not working with same setup, this is really strange. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Update 3: After charging phone (it's now about 75%) it again works if I manually try to change a few times the USB behaviour as "charging". So there is something strange happening and I have no idea how I will be getting work it always, but anyway my conclusion is that, I must charge the phone for some time and later connect ME2 to the phone with this single cable and if I am lucky it will work after a few trials


----------



## chaturanga

I was thinking only USB Audio Player Pro was allowing us to use an external DAC with cell phone, but I am now listening Tidal Offline music via my ME2. That is funny, I was not aware of that and even did not try before ) 
  
 But I am not sure what is happening, is Meridian Explorer 2 playing Tidal tracks or just it gives sound from it's output but the music is processed on Tidal? It's not giving blue light when I try MQA files, and all three led are ON with white light always.
  
 Any idea?


----------



## TadMorose

chaturanga said:


> I was thinking only USB Audio Player Pro was allowing us to use an external DAC with cell phone, but I am now listening Tidal Offline music via my ME2. That is funny, I was not aware of that and even did not try before )
> 
> But I am not sure what is happening, is Meridian Explorer 2 playing Tidal tracks or just it gives sound from it's output but the music is processed on Tidal? It's not giving blue light when I try MQA files, and all three led are ON with white light always.
> 
> Any idea?


 
  
 Sounds like ME2 is getting an upsampled output from your phone. It's not bit perfect. so you don't get MQA.


----------



## chaturanga

tadmorose said:


> Sounds like ME2 is getting an upsampled output from your phone. It's not bit perfect. so you don't get MQA.


 
  
 I see that is logical, but SQ is very very good.
  
 I played several tracks directly on Tidal app and got the sound from ME2 and also I played same tracks on USB Audio Player Pro and got sound from ME2 with bit perfect, and good news it's almost equal I hear no noticable difference.


----------



## thehexagonal

Just one quick cross link from another thread:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/752076/299-roland-mobile-ua-usb-dac-amp-with-s1lki-1-bit-dsp/120#post_13445770
  
 For anyone looking at this thread and looking for a portable work tool in the Explorer2, it will be very much worth your while to check the Roland Mobile UA as well.
  
 Again, emphasis is on work, so no MQA or other features like phone use when you read the post.


----------



## TheSnafu

Tried ME2 with laptop+win10 and home stereo system and i must say that this sounds awesome. Difference and "it's all there" impression is clearer than with my Oppo PM3's. 
Dedicated amp line out connection is great and avoids "slightly too loud" connections. Just listening Westworld soundtrack and damn... great UMPHH and highs. That saloon piano 
with sharp notes... 

One thing i love in ME2+PM3 is how easy they are to listen hours after hours. Not just music but boring lectures with poor audio quality too...

just my €0.02 

cheers


----------



## Brahmsian

My ME2 worked for about a day; then suddenly my MacBook stopped recognizing it. The device no longer appears anywhere, not in System Preferences>Sound>Output, not in Audio MIDI, and not in System Information. However, when I plug it into the USB port the Mode light comes on white. The port works with my external hard drive. Any suggestions? I'm about to return the E2 but thought I'd throw this hail mary pass out just in case anybody knows a fix.


----------



## chaturanga

Brahmsian said:


> My ME2 worked for about a day; then suddenly my MacBook stopped recognizing it. The device no longer appears anywhere, not in System Preferences>Sound>Output, not in Audio MIDI, and not in System Information. However, when I plug it into the USB port the Mode light comes on white. The port works with my external hard drive. Any suggestions? I'm about to return the E2 but thought I'd throw this hail mary pass out just in case anybody knows a fix.



Check it on a PC before returning I think. If it gets power the problem seems to be about Mac settings not ME2.


----------



## Dollar2

Brahmsian said:


> My ME2 worked for about a day; then suddenly my MacBook stopped recognizing it. The device no longer appears anywhere, not in System Preferences>Sound>Output, not in Audio MIDI, and not in System Information. However, when I plug it into the USB port the Mode light comes on white. The port works with my external hard drive. Any suggestions? I'm about to return the E2 but thought I'd throw this hail mary pass out just in case anybody knows a fix.



Which Macbook do you have? My son has a late 2016 that can get flakey when plugging in USB components.  Power is fine but the serial bus can fail to engage.  The workaround solution is to get the bus to recognize a different peripheral and then plug in the now with which you are having trouble.  My son's problem is not with his ME2, though.


----------



## TadMorose

TheSnafu said:


> Tried ME2 with laptop+win10 and home stereo system and i must say that this sounds awesome. Difference and "it's all there" impression is clearer than with my Oppo PM3's.
> Dedicated amp line out connection is great and avoids "slightly too loud" connections. Just listening Westworld soundtrack and damn... great UMPHH and highs. That saloon piano
> with sharp notes...
> 
> ...



I went through 2 defective ME2s last year. Both from the same batch sold by a distributor from Quebec. Both got very warm and eventually stopped working. Finally, Meridian sales manager for North America arranged for the 3rd unit to be sent to me from Atlanta. It's been working fine ever since.


----------



## Brahmsian

Dollar2 said:


> Which Macbook do you have? My son has a late 2016 that can get flakey when plugging in USB components.  Power is fine but the serial bus can fail to engage.  The workaround solution is to get the bus to recognize a different peripheral and then plug in the now with which you are having trouble.  My son's problem is not with his ME2, though.



Mid-2010 MacBook. It looks like the ME2 is going back. I tried all sorts of fixes last night but none worked. I read on some forum that moving it too much while it's plugged into the USB port causes the MacBook to banish the device. Who knows if that's true, but it makes me want to buy a Dragonfly DAC since it just sits there in the port with no wire to move it around. The E2 sounded good while it worked though, even if that was only for a few hours.


----------



## chaturanga

Brahmsian said:


> Mid-2010 MacBook. It looks like the ME2 is going back. I tried all sorts of fixes last night but none worked. I read on some forum that moving it too much while it's plugged into the USB port causes the MacBook to banish the device. Who knows if that's true, but it makes me want to buy a Dragonfly DAC since it just sits there in the port with no wire to move it around. The E2 sounded good while it worked though, even if that was only for a few hours.



You should contact Apple helpdesk or whatever it's called. Since you could not understand if ME2 was problemous or not, It's not good to send back ME2 and getting Dragonfly IMHO.


----------



## TheSnafu

Haven't had any problems with ME2, everything worked from the start. Device stays cool, only time 
it gets even slightly warm is when connected to laptop+PM3 using laptops battery only. I have been 
using with Oppo R7+, ASUS win10 laptop and home stereo system.

Just what chaturanga said, very probably not faulty ME2. 

"_moving it too much while it's plugged into the USB port causes the MacBook to banish the device"_
sounds more like macbook/usb-cable problem...

hope you find solution, cheers


----------



## Arysyn

I'm getting a Meridian Explorer2 delivered on Wednesday. I'll listen through it for a bit, and post my impressions of it here soon.


----------



## Arysyn

Hey everyone,

I apologize I've been late still posting my impressions of the Meridian Explorer2. I'm going to get the review done soon. In the meantime, I'll say that I think this is a great device, full of increasing detail, and does not artificially increase bass at all from my listening to it. Also helps to minimize any loss in vocal forwardness, though it can't increase it beyond that much depending on what its being the source for.

I currently am only using it for the HiFiMan RE800, which its helping to keep me satisfied enough from it without getting frustrated by my curiosity the RE800 may be of a different tuning based on the region its sold. Still, I'll leave that issue for the RE800 thread. I mentioned this only to hopefully show my early impression that everything is very good, very positive opinion I have so far of the Meridian Explorer2. Makes me wish Meridian made a Premium $1000 range Dynamic Driver - based iem.


----------



## salavat

Recently plugged my phones (LCD-2) to ME2 phone output and found that volume is very low. Checked all preferences, different apps, etc.. still the same problem..

I use ME2 MacBook pro (retina 2012), OS is Sierra..

Any ideas?


----------



## harpo1

salavat said:


> Recently plugged my phones (LCD-2) to ME2 phone output and found that volume is very low. Checked all preferences, different apps, etc.. still the same problem..
> 
> I use ME2 MacBook pro (retina 2012), OS is Sierra..
> 
> Any ideas?


Yes the ME2 doesn't have the power to drive the LCD2.


----------



## chaturanga

salavat said:


> Recently plugged my phones (LCD-2) to ME2 phone output and found that volume is very low. Checked all preferences, different apps, etc.. still the same problem..
> 
> I use ME2 MacBook pro (retina 2012), OS is Sierra..
> 
> Any ideas?



ME 2 is a wonderful DAC but AMP section is not powerful. You need an amp through line out of ME2, if you want to drive high impedance headphones.


----------



## salavat

harpo1 said:


> Yes the ME2 doesn't have the power to drive the LCD2.



That is correct - LCD-2 sounded loud, but not punchy, that is why I used amp..  ME2 gives much lower output, when I tried it first time, even with other phones..


----------



## chaturanga

Meridian Explorer 2 + Cayin N3 excellent combo! Excellent sound stage, clarity, detail, natural sound of ME2 on the go! 

Just you need a short USB-C to Mini USB cable. Plug and play. Battery drain of Cayin N3 is very low in this setup.


----------



## dimitex

I know that with Android UAPP and OTG cable you could stream Tidal MQA.

Is there any solution for Iphone?


----------



## dimitex

chaturanga said:


> Meridian Explorer 2 + Cayin N3 excellent combo! Excellent sound stage, clarity, detail, natural sound of ME2 on the go!
> 
> Just you need a short USB-C to Mini USB cable. Plug and play. Battery drain of Cayin N3 is very low in this setup.


Are you able to stream Tidal with your setup?


----------



## peterinvan

_Is there any E2 solution for iPhone?_

Not directly... the E2 draws too much for an iPhone.  I have used a  powered USB hub connected to the iPhone.  Perhaps a battery pack + USB hub will provide a portable solution?


----------



## chaturanga

dimitex said:


> Are you able to stream Tidal with your setup?



Yes I am, but Cayin N3 does not support Tidal streaming.

I am able to stream Tidal when I connect my phone and Cayin N3 via Bluetooth. (And, of course ME2 is connected to Cayin N3 and sound comes from ME2). 

Sound is not good (not bad too, just eh) because AptX bluetooth can not transfer music bits lossless or bit perfect. 

But, that is something at least you can listen with a lower quality.


----------



## groove93

I purchased a Pixel 2 and used the USB Type C adapter to connect my Explorer 2. Compared to my LG G5, the Pixel 2 was able to power up the DAC with no configuration settings at all. My Headphones are connected to a Schiit Asgard 2 Headphone amp, I and I was able to stream via Plex, Spotify, and UAPP. I primarily used the UAPP app and the sound quality was excellent. Some minor adjustments to the UAPP app regarding some DSD files I had on my NAS Server, but overall, no major adjustments needed.

Now if I wanted to use the DAC along with headphones sans the Amp, I have to use the provided mini-plug adapter, USB-C adapter, and the USB Adapter I used with my G5 to get everything going.


----------



## DarwinOSX

I have an Me 2 that I have been using with Grado PS500e's.  How do people like with with the HD 650?  Enough power?


----------



## chaturanga

DarwinOSX said:


> I have an Me 2 that I have been using with Grado PS500e's.  How do people like with with the HD 650?  Enough power?



I am waiting my HD6XX from Massdrop. I am curious to learn, too. My guess is that, it will feed and will be listenable. But surely will not be good as using an AMP. 

I have DT770 250 Ohms and I can listen directly from ME2 headphone out but, getting sound from O2 AMP is better. 

I was thinking that ME2 could not feed DT770 but it did and it's not bad, it's good enough.


----------



## DarwinOSX (Nov 20, 2017)

I've been fine with the Me2 and the 650's.    Maybe more power could be better but its certainly enough for volume for me and it sounds amazing especially with MQA.
In this review he uses the Meridian with HD 650's.
https://www.stereophile.com/content/meridian-explorer2-da-headphone-amplifier
Google Meridian Explorer 2 and HD 650 and you will find many other people think they are fine together.
I use mine with a 2017 MacBook Pro with USB-C ports and it would be nice to find a high quality USB-C to USB mini cable.  I'm suing one i got off of Amazon but I wonder if higher quality would be better.


----------



## yangian

Explorer with a separate amplifier really make the DT990/600 sing!


----------



## Ragnar-BY (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi, everyone!

I`m looking to change my Audinst HUD-mx2 dac/amp which is not a best pair for my TH-900 headphones. I`m going to buy Violectric V200 amp and ME2 as a DAC, streaming Tidal from my Macbook. I`m interested only in DAC function from ME2. I see a lot of people here saying ME2 is a good DAC. Just want to ensure that I`m not missing anything. Are there any alternative DACs in $400-500 range that would make a significant improvement over ME2? Or maybe anybody have compared ME2 vs Audinst DACs?

Add: I`m going to use it at home only, so it`s not necessary to be "portable"


----------



## Left Channel

Ragnar-BY said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I`m looking to change my Audinst HUD-mx2 dac/amp which is not a best pair for my TH-900 headphones. I`m going to buy Violectric V200 amp and ME2 as a DAC, streaming Tidal from my Macbook. I`m interested only in DAC function from ME2. I see a lot of people here saying ME2 is a good DAC. Just want to ensure that I`m not missing anything. Are there any alternative DACs in $400-500 range that would make a significant improvement over ME2? Or maybe anybody have compared ME2 vs Audinst DACs?



Well, there are more features in this one: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pro-ject-pre-box-s2-digital-impression-thread.858188/ It's not designed to be as portable, but it is small.


----------



## Ragnar-BY (Nov 23, 2017)

Left Channel said:


> Well, there are more features in this one: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pro-ject-pre-box-s2-digital-impression-thread.858188/ It's not designed to be as portable, but it is small.


Thank you. I`m not looking for portable solution at all. I`m going to use it at home only. Just like the concept of ME2 - no buttons, no excess functions, just plug and it works. Plus attractive price and good reviews. MQA is a very interesting feature to try, but I`m not sure if MQA is absolutely necessary for me or not. Anyway, better sound would be better


----------



## Left Channel

Ragnar-BY said:


> Thank you. I`m not looking for portable solution at all. I`m going to use it at home only. Just like the concept of ME2 - no buttons, no excess functions, just plug and it works. Plus attractive price and good reviews. MQA is a very interesting feature to try, but I`m not sure if MQA is absolutely necessary for me or not. Anyway, better sound would be better



I got the Pro-Ject box so I can listen to MQA and DSD. It is an amazingly feature-packed little box, and won a European award already so they're hard to find. I've had a lot of fun with it.

Without MQA and DSD, in the same price range I highly recommend the Schiit Magni paired with the Schiit Modi 2 Uber or the Modi Multibit. Great sound quality, and the product names are fun too.

But hey this is the Explorer thread, so I hope someone chimes in here to stand up for it.


----------



## yangian

Ragnar-BY said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I`m looking to change my Audinst HUD-mx2 dac/amp which is not a best pair for my TH-900 headphones. I`m going to buy Violectric V200 amp and ME2 as a DAC, streaming Tidal from my Macbook. I`m interested only in DAC function from ME2. I see a lot of people here saying ME2 is a good DAC. Just want to ensure that I`m not missing anything. Are there any alternative DACs in $400-500 range that would make a significant improvement over ME2? Or maybe anybody have compared ME2 vs Audinst DACs?
> 
> Add: I`m going to use it at home only, so it`s not necessary to be "portable"



For Explorer, you must use USB filter. Even jetterbug can significantly improve the SQ of Explorer.


----------



## DarwinOSX

I haven’t found a usb filter to be necessary at all.


----------



## yangian

DarwinOSX said:


> I haven’t found a usb filter to be necessary at all.



Yes, it's necessary. The improvement is so obvious.


----------



## DarwinOSX (Nov 23, 2017)

I tried one from ifi and didn’t notice anything.
I did notice their optical version and noticed a difference with my Kef LS50 w speakers. 
I’m using a usb-c to mini usb cable from my laptop with the Meridian.


----------



## yangian (Nov 23, 2017)

DarwinOSX said:


> I tried one from ifi and didn’t notice anything.
> I did notice their optical version and noticed a difference with my Kef LS50 w speakers.
> I’m using a usb-c to mini usb cable from my laptop with the Meridian.



I use ifi iusb with my Director and jetterbug with Explorer. The improvement might be an ear hearing. BTW, The cable is also important. I use such cable for Explorer. BTW, I use optical to a desktop amplifier. Explorer's own amplification is not good at all.


----------



## yangian

DarwinOSX said:


> I tried one from ifi and didn’t notice anything.
> I did notice their optical version and noticed a difference with my Kef LS50 w speakers.
> I’m using a usb-c to mini usb cable from my laptop with the Meridian.



Edit: The main difference with/without the filter is soundstage and separation. If the musics you hear are insensitive to soundstage, it's not easy to sense the difference. I listen to large work orchestra, which are easily detected the difference.


----------



## Left Channel

My USB DACs benefit from anti-jitter accessory. But results always depend on your USB signal quality and your ears. 

External power is usually helpful too, whenever possible. But again, results depend on the power quality and your ears.


----------



## Ragnar-BY (Nov 24, 2017)

I think USB decrapifiers could be useful, but this depends more on your computer USB quality than DAC. Just for curiosity I want to try USB-filter, no matter what DAC it would be.

Also, can anybody describe how ME2 deals with treble? I`m really tired of my Audinst making sibilants slightly more noticeable than they should be. ME2 treble is more on harsh and metal side, or more like soft and silky?


----------



## waveSounds

I wouldn't describe the ME2 treble as sibilant or harsh. Use mine pretty much daily as a no-fuss work setup; it's a good little DAC. The DragonFly Red tends to receive higher praise, but I've not heard it so can't compare!


----------



## chaturanga (Nov 24, 2017)

@Ragnar-BY If you have 400-500 USD budget for a DAC that you will use only on your desktop, you can find very good desktop DACs at that price point. I think they should sound better than ME2, (I don't have another desktop DAC to compare to ME2)

If you want it to be portable also (In case you want to carry it during a trip for example) Meridian Explorer 2 is really good DAC for sure. Chord Mojo is another portable DAC that you can get a better sound and also you can use it as a desktop DAC.

If you will buy to try MQA so Meridian Explorer 2 or Meridian Director _*(Correction: I was thinking Meridian Director - current name Direct - had MQA support but seems does not)*_ are good choices for you IMO. For me, ME2 is enough for all of my needs. I am using it as a mobile DAC (transport is from Cayin N3 with a single USB-C to Mini USB cable) rather than a desktop companion 

Update: ME2 is never sibilant or harsh, it's very easy to listen even at high volumes for me.


----------



## chaturanga

yangian said:


> I use ifi iusb with my Director and jetterbug with Explorer. The improvement might be an ear hearing. BTW, The cable is also important. I use such cable for Explorer. BTW, I use optical to a desktop amplifier. Explorer's own amplification is not good at all.



Do you have Meridian Explorer or Meridian Explorer 2? The latter does not have an optical out, it has Line Out.


----------



## yangian

chaturanga said:


> Do you have Meridian Explorer or Meridian Explorer 2? The latter does not have an optical out, it has Line Out.



Yeah, I have original explorer.


----------



## yangian

I have Director and Zdac v2. Both of them are under $500 and both of them are big step upgrade of Explorer. It seems Director is better than Zdac. But with usb filter, separate power and signal cable, it costs more than Zdac.


----------



## DarwinOSX

yangian said:


> Yeah, I have original explorer.



I’ve read there are significant differences between the two versions.


----------



## chaturanga

yangian said:


> I have Director and Zdac v2. Both of them are under $500 and both of them are big step upgrade of Explorer. It seems Director is better than Zdac. But with usb filter, separate power and signal cable, it costs more than Zdac.



Have you ever had a chance to compare Meridian Explorer 2 vs Explorer or Explorer 2 vs Director? I am interested in Director. I have read that ME2 is a significant upgrade to ME first version but have no idea.


----------



## chaturanga

DarwinOSX said:


> I’ve read there are significant differences between the two versions.



LOL I was stating same thing


----------



## yangian

chaturanga said:


> Have you ever had a chance to compare Meridian Explorer 2 vs Explorer or Explorer 2 vs Director? I am interested in Director. I have read that ME2 is a significant upgrade to ME first version but have no idea.



I have no E2. What I read that E2 is not a big improvement of E. Well, 0.47ohm vs 5ohm output impedance of the amplifier, it's a significant improvement. But I only use optical to another amplifier, I don't think E2 can be much improvement of E. But Director is on another level over E for sure. But USB filter is imperative for Director.


----------



## chaturanga

yangian said:


> I have no E2. What I read that E2 is not a big improvement of E. Well, 0.47ohm vs 5ohm output impedance of the amplifier, it's a significant improvement. But I only use optical to another amplifier, I don't think E2 can be much improvement of E. But Director is on another level over E for sure. But USB filter is imperative for Director.



If I remember correct from what I have read before, ME2 has also design improvements especially on filter side. And that has a positive effect on the sound quality. AMP section is not the most imoportan improvement.


----------



## Ragnar-BY

As for me, Director does not looks interesting. I do like E2 for the combination of simplicity, low price and MQA support. I like to think that since ME2 does not have multiple outputs, volume pots and other stuff - all cost goes for a good DAC performance (though not sure if it`s true  )

With Director we get additional inputs (useless for me) and nothing else, really. Also, Meridian site does not say a word about MQA support in Director.


----------



## DarwinOSX

yangian said:


> I have no E2. What I read that E2 is not a big improvement of E. Well, 0.47ohm vs 5ohm output impedance of the amplifier, it's a significant improvement. But I only use optical to another amplifier, I don't think E2 can be much improvement of E. But Director is on another level over E for sure. But USB filter is imperative for Director.


Every review I have seen said ME 2 is a big improvement over ME.


----------



## chaturanga

Ragnar-BY said:


> As for me, Director does not looks interesting. I do like E2 for the combination of simplicity, low price and MQA support. I like to think that since ME2 does not have multiple outputs, volume pots and other stuff - all cost goes for a good DAC performance (though not sure if it`s true  )
> 
> With Director we get additional inputs (useless for me) and nothing else, really. Also, Meridian site does not say a word about MQA support in Director.



I love so much my ME2, you can not go wrong with ME2 at 200 USD.


----------



## chaturanga

DarwinOSX said:


> Every review I have seen said ME 2 is a big improvement over ME.



Agree


----------



## yangian

Ragnar-BY said:


> As for me, Director does not looks interesting. I do like E2 for the combination of simplicity, low price and MQA support. I like to think that since ME2 does not have multiple outputs, volume pots and other stuff - all cost goes for a good DAC performance (though not sure if it`s true  )
> 
> With Director we get additional inputs (useless for me) and nothing else, really. Also, Meridian site does not say a word about MQA support in Director.



Director does not support MQA. Anyway, at half of price of E2, I like my explorer and I like Director much than E. I’m satisfied. And I’m glad you are satisfied of your E2.


----------



## Ragnar-BY

I don`t have an E2 yet. I`m just trying to understand would ME2 give me improvement over my current Audinst HUD-mx2, or I need to go for something more expensive for it. Not comparing amplification. I`m interested only in DAC functions.


----------



## DarwinOSX

Ragnar-BY said:


> I don`t have an E2 yet. I`m just trying to understand would ME2 give me improvement over my current Audinst HUD-mx2, or I need to go for something more expensive for it. Not comparing amplification. I`m interested only in DAC functions.



I think the big draw for a lot of people with the ME 2 is for MQA.  It's a full decoder and $200.  The Dragonfly Red and some others the same price are renderers so the software (Tidal) has to do the first unfold.
If you don't care about MQA then you have more options.  How much do you care about portability?  Do you have hard to drive headphones?


----------



## Left Channel (Nov 24, 2017)

Ragnar-BY said:


> I don`t have an E2 yet. I`m just trying to understand would ME2 give me improvement over my current Audinst HUD-mx2, or I need to go for something more expensive for it. Not comparing amplification. I`m interested only in DAC functions.



Only your ears can answer that for you. The E2 would be one of the least expensive ways to try MQA. As to whether you'd prefer MQA — or for that matter the non-MQA sound of the E2 — over your Audinst will be an entirely subjective decision, for which no objective measurements or customer impressions can prepare you. But at least nobody is telling you the E2 is terrible.


----------



## DarwinOSX

Personally I'm loving Tidal MQA with the ME 2 and HD 650's   Or the non-MQA titles on Tidal.
I do wonder about additional amplification for the HD 650's though.  Half volume is about as high as I ever need to go with the ME 2.


----------



## yangian

Ragnar-BY said:


> I don`t have an E2 yet. I`m just trying to understand would ME2 give me improvement over my current Audinst HUD-mx2, or I need to go for something more expensive for it. Not comparing amplification. I`m interested only in DAC functions.



Yeah, if you do not listen to MQA, you have a lot of choices.
For, Director, it’s $700 when it released and now fixed at $350. E2 is $300 before and went down to $199. They are the products of the same company and E2 included the new technology of MQA. So give a judgment of their sound quality by yourself.


----------



## Ragnar-BY

Well, I`ve read everything carefully and what is for sure:

1) ME2 as a DAC is anything but bad. 
Some people here already compared it to budget desktop DACs and ME2 had comparable quality. Some even said that ME2 was better. Nobody complains about performance, nobody complains about sound signature. Asynchronous USB, Meridian DSP features are also a plus. Don`t know if it would make any real difference, but nice to have it on board.
2) MQA is worth a try.
I don`t know if MQA is overrated or not. I`m not expecting any miracles from new format. From the other hand it gets positive reviews from people who heard it. I have a Tidal Hi-Fi subscription and I see that "M" letter pretty often.

Considering price is low enough, I will buy it and try to evaluate it myself. Thanks to everybody for your opinions and advises. I will share my impressions after testing the ME2.


----------



## DarwinOSX

Let us know how you like it. I expect you’ll be happy with it. Definitely give MQA a try.


----------



## yangian

Ragnar-BY said:


> Well, I`ve read everything carefully and what is for sure:
> 
> 1) ME2 as a DAC is anything but bad.
> Some people here already compared it to budget desktop DACs and ME2 had comparable quality. Some even said that ME2 was better. Nobody complains about performance, nobody complains about sound signature. Asynchronous USB, Meridian DSP features are also a plus. Don`t know if it would make any real difference, but nice to have it on board.
> ...



Won't you try this:
http://hifiheaven.net/shop/Peachtree-Audio-DAC-iTx-Digital-to-Analog-Converter-Display-Model


----------



## doraymon

I owned the Explorer and sold it. Now I miss it when watching YouTube videos on my account an decided to buy the Explorer 2 thanks to a very good Black Friday offer.
Let's see...


----------



## chaturanga

doraymon said:


> I owned the Explorer and sold it. Now I miss it when watching YouTube videos on my account an decided to buy the Explorer 2 thanks to a very good Black Friday offer.
> Let's see...



Hope you will like it. What was the BF price? Was discount on Amazon?


----------



## doraymon

chaturanga said:


> Hope you will like it. What was the BF price? Was discount on Amazon?


PM sent


----------



## Demo3

I am not an Explorer² owner yet but have a question.  When streaming from Tidal Masters using the Explorer² what setting do you use when you set up the output device in the Tidal settings?  "Use Exclusive Mode", "Force Volume", "Pass through MQA"


----------



## DarwinOSX (Nov 28, 2017)

As of the latest update I'm only seeing to check Masters and the Me2 DAC.  But prior to that you check exclusive mode and passthrough as well.


----------



## Demo3

If you hover your mouse pointer at the end of a line, a settings symbol will appear and you can select more options.


----------



## DarwinOSX

Oh duh I forgot about that.


----------



## thegen

Sorry if this might be a dumb question, but I'm no audio-wizzard.. Is the Meridian Explorer 2 simply a D/A converter, or is it a headphone amplifier aswell? Some sites in my country list it as a DAC/Amp but nowhere can I find anything about "amplifier" on Meridians website.


----------



## DarwinOSX

It is also an amplifier but not much as it can only get power from the usb port.


----------



## thegen

Great! Hopefully it'll be enough for the Grado's


----------



## DarwinOSX

It was fine for Grado PS500e's which are 32 ohm headphones.  Not as good for HD 650's which are 300 ohm.


----------



## Ragnar-BY

thegen said:


> Sorry if this might be a dumb question, but I'm no audio-wizzard.. Is the Meridian Explorer 2 simply a D/A converter, or is it a headphone amplifier aswell? Some sites in my country list it as a DAC/Amp but nowhere can I find anything about "amplifier" on Meridians website.


It is DAC/Amp. ME2 have two 3,5mm outputs. One is for headphones (regulated) and another is 2V line-out.


----------



## Ragnar-BY

Well, I`ve spent two days with my new ME2. I can`t say anything about it`s amp, but the DAC part is very interesting. Right now my system is Meridian Explorer2 -> Violectric V200 -> Fostex TH-900. For A/B at this time I have only Audinst HUD-mx2 DAC/amp(PCM1796 DAC chip). As a DAC Meridian is a lot better. Bigger soundstage, better details, lower noise, less sibilant and much more natural and "musical" sound in general.

The presentation is slightly on a soft side. Treble is not sparkling too much, but is nice to listen to. Bass does not dominate over everything, but it is deep and detailed. Somebody would love this kind of presentation, somebody would prefer more V-shaped or agressive sound. All in all I think ME2 is good DAC, and for the price (I bought mine on eBay for less than $150) - it`s a great option.


----------



## chaturanga

Ragnar-BY said:


> Well, I`ve spent two days with my new ME2. I can`t say anything about it`s amp, but the DAC part is very interesting. Right now my system is Meridian Explorer2 -> Violectric V200 -> Fostex TH-900. For A/B at this time I have only Audinst HUD-mx2 DAC/amp(PCM1796 DAC chip). As a DAC Meridian is a lot better. Bigger soundstage, better details, lower noise, less sibilant and much more natural and "musical" sound in general.
> 
> The presentation is slightly on a soft side. Treble is not sparkling too much, but is nice to listen to. Bass does not dominate over everything, but it is deep and detailed. Somebody would love this kind of presentation, somebody would prefer more V-shaped or agressive sound. All in all I think ME2 is good DAC, and for the price (I bought mine on eBay for less than $150) - it`s a great option.



I am in love with ME2s sound character. I would call ME2 as "never sibilant" rather than "less sibilant". I never noticed a sibilance on it, yet the details and treble extension is very good enough to enjoy long sessions.


----------



## Ragnar-BY

chaturanga said:


> I would call ME2 as "never sibilant" rather than "less sibilant". I never noticed a sibilance on it, yet the details and treble extension is very good enough to enjoy long sessions.


I completely agree with that. "Never sibilant" is better definition. I have some bad mastered records, even with those records ME2 was doing great job reducing sibilance.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

So I uhm.. picked up a FiiO Q1ii this week which sounds pretty nice, however I'm still haunted by the thought that I should have tried the Explorer 2 as well so I'm currently hunting for a good deal. If I manage to find one there will be a comparison coming for sure.


----------



## DarwinOSX

I got two new dacs for xmas so don't need my Meridian.  I'll sell it to you for a really good price if you want to PM me.


----------



## Knov015

Lifted Andreas said:


> So I uhm.. picked up a FiiO Q1ii this week which sounds pretty nice, however I'm still haunted by the thought that I should have tried the Explorer 2 as well so I'm currently hunting for a good deal. If I manage to find one there will be a comparison coming for sure.



first time posting here in head-fi

I have just recently purchased the Explorer 2, after reading all the praise about its DAC, and, I have to say, easily the best DAC I have ever owned so far.

I actually bought the Q1 MII not long ago and, while I wouldnt say I am entirely disappointed by it after comparing it to the Explorer 2, it is significantly behind the Explorer 2, especially in terms of clarity, soundstage and detail retrieval.

Not gonna hate on the MII though, it was on the cheap side, and packed with features. plus, it's mobile.

Just sharing my thoughts


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Jul 5, 2018)

Knov015 said:


> first time posting here in head-fi
> 
> I have just recently purchased the Explorer 2, after reading all the praise about its DAC, and, I have to say, easily the best DAC I have ever owned so far.
> 
> ...



Welcome to Head-Fi, hope you enjoy your stay.

Yeah I chose the Q1ii because of the form factor, hardware volume control and hardware gain + bass boost. To me the Meridian just lacked features, although everyone says it has fantastic sound quality. Also, I think the Q1ii is not behind in anything tbh. The sound signature is just different because its a different DAC. I was already used to the FiiO house sound after owning the FiiO X3  (1st Gen) and FiiO K1, and I really enjoy it. The presentation is more musical and warm compared to the analytical signature of other DACs.

I will probably try the Meridian at some point in the future, but for now I'm really enjoying the Q1ii.


----------



## Knov015

Lifted Andreas said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi, hope you enjoy your stay.
> 
> Yeah I chose the Q1ii because of the form factor, hardware volume control and hardware gain + bass boost. To me the Meridian just lacked features, although everyone says it has fantastic sound quality. Also, I think the Q1ii is not behind in anything tbh. The sound signature is just different because its a different DAC. I was already used to the FiiO house sound after owning the FiiO X3  (1st Gen) and FiiO K1, and I really enjoy it. The presentation is more musical and warm compared to the analytical signature of other DACs.
> 
> I will probably try the Meridian at some point in the future, but for now I'm really enjoying the Q1ii.



Yeah, I totally get what you mean. When I first listened to the Q1ii, I really enjoyed it alot, coming from the Walkman, A45. It introduced a lot of life (and subtle details here and there) to an otherwise clean, albeit not-so-detailed sound of the A45, and the Q1ii became my favourite from then on. Actually, I still like how full sounding the Q1ii is, even after owning the Explorer2. Line-out to my E11K, not through the built-in amp though.


----------



## Ragnar-BY

Well, after more than six months with my Explorer2, I have to say it`s a great DAC if you find a proper power source.

My initial impressions about ME2 were good, but the overall presentation was softer than it should be. I tried to pair it with Schiit Wyrd and found the pairing outstanding. Wyrd is an USB decrapifier with it`s own power source, and I think the power source is the key. Standard USB port does not give ME2 enough power. With Wyrd it became much better performer. It still have Meridian polite and comfortable house-sound, but dynamics awakened and attack sounds like it should sound. After powering ME2 with Wyrd I do not think about upgrading my DAC anymore.


----------



## TheSnafu (Jul 20, 2018)

Hello guys, about Tidal & ME2: i use it as ASUS-zenbook -> ME2 -> preamp ( or PM1 ) . I have "HiFi account" and it plays masters where available.

do i leave ASUS sound control settings to 16bit/44.1kHz or do i change it to 24bit / 192kHz ? Do i need change anything if there are MQA-stream available ?

----------------------------
EDIT: from ASUS sound settings -> Meridian properties -> advanced 44.1kHz/16bit

[X] allow applications to take ......
[X] give exclusive .....

at least MQA light comes up and sound is good with masters too, so i guess this is right ?
----------------------------


This ME2 is pretty awesome DAC 

Thanks

EDIT part deux MQA albums: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet..._uzxfBqhXrPuXh3USOjvuztYg/edit#gid=1176054952


----------



## chaturanga

TheSnafu said:


> Hello guys, about Tidal & ME2: i use it as ASUS-zenbook -> ME2 -> preamp ( or PM1 ) . I have "HiFi account" and it plays masters where available.
> 
> do i leave ASUS sound control settings to 16bit/44.1kHz or do i change it to 24bit / 192kHz ? Do i need change anything if there are MQA-stream available ?
> 
> ...



Don't do anything on computer. Just keep in mind to download & install ME2 driver from Meridian's page. Automatic installed driver is useless especially when it comes to use ME2 via foobar2000.

If green and blue lights are coming up during MQA files playing, yes that means everything seems to be ok.


----------



## TheSnafu

Thanks for the quick reply. I'm using Tidal's own desktop app for win10.

So, i leave that control panel "sound settings" kHz option to 44.1kHz and ME2 does all DACcing ? 

Thanks again


----------



## chaturanga

TheSnafu said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I'm using Tidal's own desktop app for win10.
> 
> So, i leave that control panel "sound settings" kHz option to 44.1kHz and ME2 does all DACcing ?
> 
> Thanks again



Yes but I later noticed that you have clicked two settings they are ok you can leave them clicked.

And also on Tidal app, find Meridian from Sound menu, click More Settings and set those:

Use Exclusive Mode: ON
Passthrough MQA: ON
Force Volume: (That is up to you)

Enjoy!


----------



## Solero

Is there any way to have Meridian ASIO driver again in windows 10 ??


----------



## snatex

Has anyone used their Explorer 2 with an amp? What kind? Did it improve the sound?


----------



## Solero

snatex said:


> Has anyone used their Explorer 2 with an amp? What kind? Did it improve the sound?


 Using Explorer 2 with FiiO A5. Senn HD 650 - HD 660. Explorer 2 is a fine DAC but as an amp is very weak.


----------



## TadMorose

snatex said:


> Has anyone used their Explorer 2 with an amp? What kind? Did it improve the sound?



I'm using mine with Schiit Magni 3. Huge improvement in sound.


----------



## snatex

TadMorose said:


> I'm using mine with Schiit Magni 3. Huge improvement in sound.



How do you connect the Meridian to the Schiit? What interconnect do you use? What source and headphones have you tried with this setup?


----------



## TheSnafu

snatex said:


> Has anyone used their Explorer 2 with an amp? What kind? Did it improve the sound?



I use Explorer2 with my speaker system:  Tidal + Asus laptop (passive cooling+SSD) -> Meridian -> Copland CTA301 mkII -> poweramps + speakers
Explorer improves sound close to cd-quality (vs Copland CDA822) just like any decent DAC would do ( + it has MQA, made it difference or not ).

Imo Meridian is very, very good in that purpose. i tested it against Marantz HD1 and Project Pre Box S2 Digital and didn't see reason to update.
My problem with Explorer2 is that updating it to next level is going to be in 2k€ price range (looking for Denafrips Pontus or something similar).

Works very well with my Oppo PM3's too


----------



## TadMorose

snatex said:


> How do you connect the Meridian to the Schiit? What interconnect do you use? What source and headphones have you tried with this setup?



I use this interconnect to connect Meridian to the Schiit:

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00LM2Y2U4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Source is my HP laptop with Tidal as well as foobar2000 with ASIO plugin.

Headphones are Sennheiser HD-280 Pro and HIFIMAN HE-400i.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Sep 27, 2018)

VernonCrync said:


> игровые аппараты играть бесплатно черти



Please keep this forum in English only so everyone can understand.

Thank you.


----------



## Dan Fuentes

Que?


----------



## Left Channel

Lifted Andreas said:


> Please keep this forum in English only so everyone can understand.
> 
> Thank you.



Apparently that was spam, and has been deleted by a mod. You can help by removing the link from your quote.



Dan Fuentes said:


> Que?



¿Como?


----------



## kkl10 (Oct 10, 2018)

Got the ME2 today. Connected to my mini PC, I'm getting extremely low volume from the HP-out to my 300 ohms GMP 400 (just slightly more hard to drive than the HD6xxs but not too different). And I don't mean it gets loud, just not very much; I mean there's barely any sound at all even with volume settings at max...

PC runs Manjaro linux, checked all settings to make sure that everything is ok. Not usure if there's some specific configuration I have to do for this one... Line out to my amp is working fine...

Not sure what's going on... Anyone knows what might be the issue? Do I need to update the firmware or something?

I'm tempted to connect the GMP directly to the line-out at this point...

EDIT: OK first impressions of the sound. Better line-out than onboard. As expected, there's a small improvement by powering the device with a battery instead of the PC USB bus (slightly cleaner and clearer).


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Oct 11, 2018)

kkl10 said:


> Got the ME2 today. Connected to my mini PC, I'm getting extremely low volume from the HP-out to my 300 ohms GMP 400 (just slightly more hard to drive than the HD6xxs but not too different). And I don't mean it gets loud, just not very much; I mean there's barely any sound at all even with volume settings at max...
> 
> PC runs Manjaro linux, checked all settings to make sure that everything is ok. Not usure if there's some specific configuration I have to do for this one... Line out to my amp is working fine...
> 
> ...



Not sure if this may help: Did you install the Meridian Explorer2 driver that also installs the little Meridian USB Control Panel in the system tray (not sure that's possible with your Linux install...?--there should be a little black icon with a white "M" in there...if your ME2 is connected it should have a volume control, see if that might make a difference.

Edit: Just to make sure you have things set up right: In my setup I have the USB out from my PC going into the ME2 USB, then line out from ME2 to my Magni2U, then listening out of the headphone jack on the Magni2. Not sure if you had a similar setup and might be listening out the headphone jack on the ME2 itself.


----------



## kkl10

I don't think there are any drivers or software for Linux... only for Windows and Mac.


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Oct 11, 2018)

kkl10 said:


> I don't think there are any drivers or software for Linux... only for Windows and Mac.



Maybe that's the issue with the volume. Looking on the Meridian OS requirements it says Linux kernel 2.6.37 or later, not sure how that applies in your case. Note: I edited my earlier post (a second time to make it clear I am listening out the headphone out of the MAGNI2U (my bad...) but I have the feeling you've got yours installed correctly config-wise.


----------



## kkl10 (Oct 11, 2018)

This is my setup.

From ME2 HP jack: PC USB (with and without battery) - ME2 HP out - GMP 400 (extremely low volume no matter what)

Using line out: PC USB (with and without battery)- ME2 line out - SMSL TPAxx HP jack - GMP 400

The jack of my headphone is too large, so I can't have the headphone jack and line out populated at the same time on the ME2. When I connect the headphone directly to the ME2, I need to remove the line out cable first... and vice versa.


----------



## kkl10 (Oct 11, 2018)

BobSmith8901 said:


> Maybe that's the issue with the volume. Looking on the Meridian OS requirements it says Linux kernel 2.6.37 or later, not sure how that applies in your case. Note: I edited my earlier post (a second time to make it clear I am listening out the headphone out of the MAGNI2U (my bad...) but I have the feeling you've got yours installed correctly config-wise.



No prob. Running hardened kernel 4.12 somethings somethings. Don't expect that to be the issue, but can try with a slightly more recent one just to be sure.

Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Oct 11, 2018)

kkl10 said:


> Not sure I understand your point... Are you saying that I need to have the line out cable connected at the same time?
> 
> This is my setup.
> 
> ...



Sorry about that. 

I guess if you've tried both of the standard configs it must be some other incompatibility. Good luck and I'm really curious now as to what the problem is!


----------



## kkl10 (Oct 11, 2018)

Just noticed that the lights don't change when I play different sampling rates. I followed these instructions to set up bit-perfect audio stream in DeaDBeef. Not entirely sure this works, but I wonder if this might be related...


----------



## BobSmith8901

kkl10 said:


> Just noticed that the lights don't change when I play different sampling rates. I followed these instructions to set up bit-perfect audio stream in DeaDBeef. Not entirely sure this works, but I wonder if this might be related...



Found this, talks about the volume problem:


http://unixrevolution.blogspot.com/2013/04/meridian-explorer-dac-with-fedora-linux.html


----------



## kkl10

BobSmith8901 said:


> Found this, talks about the volume problem:
> 
> 
> http://unixrevolution.blogspot.com/2013/04/meridian-explorer-dac-with-fedora-linux.html



Will look into this, thanks.


----------



## kkl10 (Oct 11, 2018)

Low volume in Manjaro linux problem solved. The issue was alsamixer. I had to run alsamixer on the terminal and manually set the ME2 volume to 100 (dB gain: 0.00).

For some reason, it was only at 20 (dB gain: -40db) by default!

https://imgur.com/DKOiJp9

Now the ME2 powers the 300-ohm GMPs correctly from its own HP out. More than enough volume for me.

Thanks @BobSmith8901

Your link helped me figure this out sooner. The issue was indeed related to alsamixer internal settings for the ME2 sound card. Hope this helps other people with similar issues on linux.

I don't know what the "Meridian Internal Clock Validity" is... Tried to change the setting just to see what it does, but couldn't...


----------



## BobSmith8901

kkl10 said:


> Low volume in Manjaro linux problem solved. The issue was alsamixer. I had to run alsamixer on the terminal and manually set the ME2 volume to 100 (dB gain: 0.00).
> 
> For some reason, it was only at 20 (dB gain: -40db) by default!
> 
> ...


Great to hear!


----------



## tvr2500m (Nov 2, 2018)

Polarity inversion? I have an Explorer 2. It sounds just fine. Well, it's more than that. Sound quality, convenience, cosmetics, and versatility are excellent. (There is SO much excellent audio today at affordable prices, and it was NOT always this way). At the street prices of this piece (and the reasons for why the prices might be like this can be speculated) it's a very good value.

I've used the Explorer 2 now as a full headphone amp/DAC and as a DAC, feeding its fixed analog output into an NAD D 3020. I'm using Massdrop Sennheiser HD-6XXs and 58X Jubilees, Hifiman HE-400is, and less often Thinksound ON2s, and 1MORE Triple Driver graphene over-ears (more like on-ears). As might be expected, the Explorer 2 sounds different through the amp/DAC compared with the analog output; this latter one, of course, it's being output through the headphone amplifier of the NAD D 3020. Overall, and as a bit of an aside from my primary question, I prefer the analog output of the Explorer 2's DAC through the NAD, rather than the Explorer 2's amp/DAC output.

The question I have is that I've seen that the line output preserves absolute polarity (_ie_, is non-inverting), the headphone output inverts absolute polarity. Why is this? Why is the output polarity inverting? Does this influence the sonics of the amp/DAC output? Yes? No? If so, how?


----------



## Focux

how does this compare w something like the iFi xCAN, xDSD and Chord Mojo?


----------



## chaturanga

Focux said:


> how does this compare w something like the iFi xCAN, xDSD and Chord Mojo?



I have compared side to side iFi iDSD Black Label vs Chord Mojo vs Meridian Explorer 2.

Here are brief impressions:

- Mojo definetely has a narrower soundstage vs other two
- Mojo and iFi AMP sections have huge power vs ME2
- Mojo has thick notes vs others
- Mojo is so much mid centric that I could not used to it. It also mid bass centric. 
- ME2 and iFi came to me more natural on music presentation, they can go thick or thin when needed, Mojo makes everything over bodied for my taste

I prefer (compared by sound) iFi > ME2 > Mojo

But some people love Mojo madly, it's an impressive device but that thick over bodied presentation was not for me.

Of course there are other things to be considered before buying one of those. That is about what will be your using scenario and budget.

- ME2 does not have battery so it needs external power from source device (if source device not feeds, ME2 can be driven by additional USB power source)
- Mojo and ME2 are portable devices that can be used on the go (ME2 needs power via OTG)
- iFi presents most features but it's only usable on desktop setup. It's portable but not mobile.

If you will use on your desktop and have enough budget go with iFi iDSD Black Label.

If you like mid centric, thick, powerful presentation (you should try Mojo may be you will love it so much I don't know) go with Mojo.

If you have limited budget and like wider more natural soundstage and notes go with ME2.


----------



## Focux

chaturanga said:


> I have compared side to side iFi iDSD Black Label vs Chord Mojo vs Meridian Explorer 2.
> 
> Here are brief impressions:
> 
> ...



Thank you for your impressions!


----------



## Fungus

While I know the me2 doesn't official work with android phones via otg cable, I've seen a few users who had success getting to work with usb audio pro player. 
The only android phone I know confirmed working is the s8. Anybody able to give me a list of compatible phones that work with the me2? It seems Samsung phones are always able to draw out more power to external peripheral compared to other manufacturer.
I own the lg g6 quad dac variant. Unfortunate the headphone broke on mine so I can't utilize the high quality internal dac hence why I bought the me2 as a quality dac replacement.


----------



## kkl10 (Dec 12, 2018)

Fungus said:


> It seems Samsung phones are always able to draw out more power to external peripheral compared to other manufacturer.



Don't even think about powering the ME2 from the smartphone alone. It'll eat up the small battery in an instant or it simply won't work. The ME2 draws too much current (max USB 2.0 power spec. 500mA) so you'd need an external power source, which would be cumbersome. It's not really adequate for mobile purposes despite the form factor. It was designed primarily for desktop or transportable setups. A Dragonfly would have been a better choice for mobile, much more power efficient (about 50 - 70mA current draw).


----------



## Fungus

I know but I can always charge the phone simultaneously via wireless charging. 
Even if an external power is needed, it'll still be more convenient then carrying around a laptop.
So can one make a list of comparable phones that will work with the me2?


----------



## kkl10

Can't help there, sorry.


----------



## Fungus (Dec 14, 2018)

I do think the me2 is a noticeable improvement over my laptop own dac but out of all USB powered dac I'v owned, this has by far the least driving power.
In fact I'd say the amp section of the me2 is no more powerful the inbuilt dac in my laptop.
Fortunately it's not a huge deal breaker as I mostly use it with an external amp via the line out.


----------



## Fungus (Dec 16, 2018)

Got my me2 working with USB audio pro player on my lg g6.
So glad I won’t have to buy a new phone now!
Now to find a way of soldering in a wireless connection receptive coil for wireless charging capability.


----------



## Fungus

I'm having a problem where the second lod light is always dimly lit regardless if I player a high bit rate tracks eg flac or 320 bit mp3 file within USB audio player pro on my phone.
I remember someone writing something about this in this post about having to enable a setting to get it working? Is this true?


----------



## chaturanga (Dec 19, 2018)

kkl10 said:


> Don't even think about powering the ME2 from the smartphone alone. It'll eat up the small battery in an instant or it simply won't work. The ME2 draws too much current (max USB 2.0 power spec. 500mA) so you'd need an external power source, which would be cumbersome. It's not really adequate for mobile purposes despite the form factor. It was designed primarily for desktop or transportable setups. A Dragonfly would have been a better choice for mobile, much more power efficient (about 50 - 70mA current draw).



Meridian Explorer 2 is not bad on battery usage when paired with an Android phone. I used it a long time with my LG V20. The problem with V20 was that it was sometimes able to power up ME2 but most times not. I therefore had bought a Cayin N3 to pair with ME2 which was easily doing the job.

At the times when V20 was able to power ME2 the battery drop was not dramatical. It was something like 1 level in 3 minutes, that means V20 at full charge can feed ME2 for 5 hours which was enough for me, because I was using it about 1 hour daily.

Using with Cayin N3 was easier. Cayin N3 was able to speed it up always with no problem.

For battery usage it was similar. With Cayin N3, ME2 was not speeding up the battery usage so much again. I was getting about same 5 hours with Cayin N3. (My Cayin N3 normally had about 6 hours of battery time). So 5 hour was not bad with ME2.


----------



## chaturanga

Fungus said:


> I'm having a problem where the second lod light is always dimly lit regardless if I player a high bit rate tracks eg flac or 320 bit mp3 file within USB audio player pro on my phone.
> I remember someone writing something about this in this post about having to enable a setting to get it working? Is this true?



The second led "appears to be lit" dimly because the light reflects from the first led  That is not a big issue, it's same with all ME2 s. 

If you want to lit second or third leds you need to use higher sampled tracks. 

When you play a 96Khz track the first and second leds will shine fully. When you play a 192 KHz track all 3 leds will shine.

Also if the track is MQA, at this case first led will lit in Blue or Green (the second and third leds are lit in white only)


----------



## Tooros

Hi All, I picked up a used me2 from eBay and it’s enroute. I have a question if I may, if I want to amp the output for hd650s - should I use the line out socket (into a mini3 headphone input jack) or use the headphone out? Any chance of damaging my beloved mini3?


----------



## chaturanga

Tooros said:


> Hi All, I picked up a used me2 from eBay and it’s enroute. I have a question if I may, if I want to amp the output for hd650s - should I use the line out socket (into a mini3 headphone input jack) or use the headphone out? Any chance of damaging my beloved mini3?



Line outs are for external amplification needs. It has a fixed out to be input for external AMPs. Such way you can adjust volume only from your AMP. 

And also if you use headphone out of ME2, it will not damage your AMP that is not possible.


----------



## Tooros

chaturanga said:


> Line outs are for external amplification needs. It has a fixed out to be input for external AMPs. Such way you can adjust volume only from your AMP.
> 
> And also if you use headphone out of ME2, it will not damage your AMP that is not possible.



Hi. I wasn’t specific enough. Sorry. My question is: if I connect my external amp’s input to the higher voltage line out of the me2 will it be ok? The mini3 amp I have expects a 3.5mm headphone/aux input. The headphones are then connected to the jack output of the amp. My concern is the mini3 amp. Is it capable of receiving a higher voltage line-out from the me2 or should it be better to just connect it from the headphone out connection?

Cheers for the reply by the way.


----------



## chaturanga

Tooros said:


> Hi. I wasn’t specific enough. Sorry. My question is: if I connect my external amp’s input to the higher voltage line out of the me2 will it be ok? The mini3 amp I have expects a 3.5mm headphone/aux input. The headphones are then connected to the jack output of the amp. My concern is the mini3 amp. Is it capable of receiving a higher voltage line-out from the me2 or should it be better to just connect it from the headphone out connection?
> 
> Cheers for the reply by the way.



You are welcome.

Sorry, with my second paragraph in my reply, I was trying to say that even if you would use ME2 headphone out as input for your AMP (then you will listen your headphone via AMP) there would be no problem again.

Your AMP is safe no reason to be worry.


----------



## Tooros

Mine’s arrived and it’s superb streaming tidal. Need a lot more testing.   One thing I’m really not sure of however: windows settings. It works with all tidal mqa/master streams (blue/green as appropriate.) I’m really not quite sure what settings I should set windows at - the ones in the driver/device properties. If I max it out at 192/24 then all three lights are on the explorer 2 - white - even it’s it’s streaming Apple Music. If I set windows at 44.1/16 then it’s not showing anything additional if I play a locally stored 96/24 file. Am I missing something or is this ‘a feature?’


----------



## sderinger

I just received my Explorer2. Sounds great - better than my original Dragonfly for sure. 

Question - I want to be able to utilize the Windows volume control (in Windows 7 Home Edition). Is that possible? Reason being my Audioengine 2+ speakers have volume control on back. Which is a hassle. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## harpo1

Just an FYI if you purchase one of these good luck getting the firmware if it doesn't have the most recent version.  Meridian doesn't list product support for it any more on their website as far as I can tell.


----------



## Tooros

You can find it via google. You won’t find it from links in their front page. I’ll look.


----------



## Tooros

Tooros said:


> You can find it via google. You won’t find it from links in their front page. I’ll look.



https://www.meridian-audio.com/product-support/dacs/usb-dacs/explorer2/


----------



## PommesMagnum

Hi,
I am using Explorer2 on a squeezebox touch and raspberry 3.
On both devices the headphone volume of Explorer is very low, on Mac it is fine.
Does anybody know how to set the headphones level on Linux?
Thanks


----------



## kkl10

PommesMagnum said:


> Hi,
> I am using Explorer2 on a squeezebox touch and raspberry 3.
> On both devices the headphone volume of Explorer is very low, on Mac it is fine.
> Does anybody know how to set the headphones level on Linux?
> Thanks



You need to access alsamixer and set the correct volume level there.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/meridian-explorer²-impressions-thread.747327/page-64#post-14533935


----------



## PommesMagnum

kkl10 said:


> You need to access alsamixer and set the correct volume level there.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/meridian-explorer²-impressions-thread.747327/page-64#post-14533935


Thanks, I can access  ssh squeezebox touch and I can ssh into LibreELEC.
I can see the explorer when I type aplay-i, but I do not know how to set the level of the explorer...
Sorry but Linux and commands are very new to me, could anybody help me?
Thanks


----------



## PommesMagnum

kkl10 said:


> You need to access alsamixer and set the correct volume level there.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/meridian-explorer²-impressions-thread.747327/page-64#post-14533935


Awesome, I was able to access the level in LibreELEC with this command 
alsamixer -c 1
I was able to bring up the volume!

Still trying to figure out how I can do this on squeezebox touch...


----------



## kkl10 (Feb 2, 2019)

Not sure I can help with Squeezebox, sorry. I use Manjaro on a PC and simply type alsamixer in command line to bring up the interface. Then, I press the F6 keyboard button to select the soundcard. Then I adjust the volume.


----------



## Earbones (Jul 25, 2019)

Wondering if I have a defective unit...

I just picked up an Explorer 2, and it doesn’t appear to be able to fully recognize MQA tracks from Tidal.

There are three lights on my Explorer 2. The top is the mode light. The middle is the 44k/48k audio indicator. The bottom is the 88k/96k audio indicator.

The manual states that the mode indicator light will show white for 44lk/48k PCM audio, green for MQA, and Blue for MQA studio. 

However, when playing MQAs tracks from Tidal, the mode indicator light remains white. 

When playing a non-MQA file, only the mode light is illuminated. When playing an MQA file, the 88k/96k audio light is illuminated as well... But again, the mode light is white, not green or blue.

My iFi Nano iDSD recognizes MQA without issue, it’s color-coded mode indicator light immediately changes to the correct color when an MQA track is played. Ditto with the Dragonfly Red I used to own.

But the Explorer 2 stays white. Does this sound right?


----------



## nrbatista (Jul 25, 2019)

Hi, you need to update Tidal configuration to passtrough MQA processing so it’s done at the Explorer 2. Hope it helps.


----------



## nrbatista

Another thing, you need to have the latest version of the firmware installed in the Explorer.


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Jul 25, 2019)

Also make sure that you've selected "Use Exclusive Mode" in Tidal settings for the Meridian. If you leave that off you won't get MQA decoding and the mode light will stay white.

And make sure you have "Master" selected in Streaming Audio Quality.


----------



## Earbones

BobSmith8901 said:


> Also make sure that you've selected "Use Exclusive Mode" in Tidal settings for the Meridian. If you leave that off you won't get MQA decoding and the mode light will stay white.
> 
> And make sure you have "Master" selected in Streaming Audio Quality.


Hmmm... I can’t find any of those settings. I’m running the Tidal app off a 2018 iPad Pro (USB-C output). 

But I have to say, my experience with Tidal MQA playback thus far has been very straight forward with both the iFi Nano iDSD and the Dragonfly Red... If I play an MQA track, both those devices apparently recognize it, because their mode indicator lights turn the appropriate color. No fiddling with any settings necessary... 

I thought the Explorer 2 was supposed to be some paragon of easy MQA playback?


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Jul 26, 2019)

Earbones said:


> Hmmm... I can’t find any of those settings. I’m running the Tidal app off a 2018 iPad Pro (USB-C output).
> 
> But I have to say, my experience with Tidal MQA playback thus far has been very straight forward with both the iFi Nano iDSD and the Dragonfly Red... If I play an MQA track, both those devices apparently recognize it, because their mode indicator lights turn the appropriate color. No fiddling with any settings necessary...
> 
> I thought the Explorer 2 was supposed to be some paragon of easy MQA playback?




I've got the Tidal Windows app in Win 8.1 so I'm not sure if it's similar to Apple's Tidal app.

Anyway, in Windows Tidal app you click the little symbol (looks like three horizontal lines) in the upper left corner of the app, then click file/settings then select Streaming. Scroll down to select Streaming Audio Quality (Choose Master).

Then farther down under Sound Output choose The Meridian Explorer (mine says "Speakers (Meridian Explorer USB DAC audio)".

Right next to Sound Output click "(More Settings)" and toggle on both Exclusive Mode and Passthrough MQA. The Passthrough MQA selection bypasses the Tidal app's first unfold as the ME2 does the full hardware decoding of MQA.

Again, I have no idea if the Ipad Tidal app is similar or not. My feeling is that your ME2 is fine, you'll just have to figure out the settings on your machine.

I also have a Nano BL and it's the same set-up process in the Windows Tidal app as the ME2, although in the case of the Nano, you leave the Passthrough MQA button off as the Nano needs the Tidal software's first unfold to do full MQA as the Nano is a renderer only. I think that's the case with the Dragonfly too.


----------



## capitanharlock (Oct 4, 2019)

I succeeded in using the Meridian explorer (v1) with my Samsung Galaxy Note 10, via Usb C and and otg cable, and it's working fine, but only with a couple of app: Onkyo and Teac hires player.
If I use any other app (i.e. poweramp) the output level is far too low.
I tried to modify all the settings, but without any luck.

Unfortunately the Onkyo HF player app has very few volume steps, so it often happen that one step is not enough and the next one is too much.

Any hints?


----------



## capitanharlock (Oct 13, 2019)

I solved the issue using the HiByMusic app.
It correctly detects the Meridian Explorer, has many volume steps, and it even manages hires files, see the three leds showing a 192khz file.
No need for a new portable dac and amp then!


----------



## koenigworks9

dabotsonline said:


> Who owns a Meridian Explorer2 running firmware v1717, normal MQA a.k.a. MQA Authentic (green light) and MQA Studio (blue light) files ( http://docs.7digital.com ) and a Lightning-based Apple device (rather than an HTC or other Android phone) and can test compatibility with no power bank, power bank with 5W (5V @ 1A) input and/or output and/or pass-through / simultaneous charge and discharge support, power bank with 10W (5V @ 2A) input and/or output and/or pass-through / simultaneous charge and discharge support?
> 
> According to @RicardoD , it seems that, even though 'Compatibility' is only listed for iPads, the new 'Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter' (MK0W2AM/A in US, MK0W2ZM/A in UK and Europe... ) will work on portable iOS devices as well



I used one of those cheap AliExpress clones for the "Ligthning USB 3 Camera Adapter", these have usually the limitation of 100 mA, apparently the same one as Apple's original, unless connected to an external power source.

In this scenario, the only configuration I got to work is the picture attached. It is mandatory an external power source. In my case the DAC didn't work directly but through an USB hub in the middle (notice feeding the hub with an Y-cable didn't work either, even though the power should be equivalent). The light in the USB hub in the photo helps to undertand when there is power (red) and when there is data properly setup (blue)

FYI - our Meridian Explorer 2 DAC consumes typically 180 mA when no sound. Using headphones to the max volume I have seen it go up to 420 mA apparently.


----------



## Jack71

My Explorer2 recently stopped working. Won't power on when connected to a source. Used several different cables to rule out that as the issue. Does anyone have any suggestions on where I could get it serviced? Or is it not worth it?


----------



## gemNeye

Jack71 said:


> My Explorer2 recently stopped working. Won't power on when connected to a source. Used several different cables to rule out that as the issue. Does anyone have any suggestions on where I could get it serviced? Or is it not worth it?



If you haven't already, perhaps check this link out?  Look at the Service and Warranty section to see if you can send it in for repair?

https://www.meridian-audio.com/product-support/earlier-products/dacs/explorer2/


----------



## TadMorose

Jack71 said:


> My Explorer2 recently stopped working. Won't power on when connected to a source. Used several different cables to rule out that as the issue. Does anyone have any suggestions on where I could get it serviced? Or is it not worth it?



Contact the retailer you got it from. If you're still within your warranty period, they'll replace it for you for free.


----------



## Jack71

I believe I've had it for over 2 years now, and I bought it secondhand, so I don't think a warranty is going to apply.


----------



## TadMorose

Jack71 said:


> I believe I've had it for over 2 years now, and I bought it secondhand, so I don't think a warranty is going to apply.



Then you are out of luck. Just buy a new one.


----------



## telecaster

Ok now that I have bought a new ipad, I can used my explorer 2 again, with full MQA rendering.
For the LCD 3 it's perfect for loud modern music. But for classical or old jazz recording I might need an amp to boost that level.
But for Billy Eilish it's perfectly suited, and I listen to headphone very very loud!


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Sep 2, 2021)

telecaster said:


> Ok now that I have bought a new ipad, I can used my explorer 2 again, with full MQA rendering.
> For the LCD 3 it's perfect for loud modern music. But for classical or old jazz recording I might need an amp to boost that level.
> But for Billy Eilish it's perfectly suited, and I listen to headphone very very loud!


Very nice! I'll bet the sound is fantastic with the Audezes. Nicely composed picture too.

I've got a similar set-up, not at the level of equipment you have, but using an older Nvidia Tegra 7 Android tablet USB-OTG'd to my ME2. I do have mine amped with the Meridian's line out to a Schiit Magni2 Uber. Can't complain as, for some reason, this Android 4.3 set-up plays with UAPP and the ME2 with no complaints and the output power of the Magni drives a couple of budget HiFiMan planars and my HD-6XX pretty well.


----------



## rfernand

It's a shame this wonderful gizmo is discontinued. It has an MQA bug (if you use DSP in Roon it does not pass authentication forward) that seems like a straightforward fix. It's been a pain to carry USB C -> USB -A -> USB -B cables just to use it on the road with an iPad Pro or a laptop.

But it sounds sooo much better than the Stella MQA or other similar dongles. And leaving MQA alone, this DAC does great with FLAC. I hope it doesn't die on me any time soon


----------



## koenigworks9

telecaster said:


> Ok now that I have bought a new ipad, I can used my explorer 2 again, with full MQA rendering.
> For the LCD 3 it's perfect for loud modern music. But for classical or old jazz recording I might need an amp to boost that level.
> But for Billy Eilish it's perfectly suited, and I listen to headphone very very loud!



Hello telecaster!

Could you kindly provide the reference of the cable you are using to connect directly the ligthning and meridian usb? Brand and model would be enough, as in my case I had to go through a usb hub.


----------



## Fiyero

Dear all,
I woukld like to ask you for a confirmation.

Sorry if the question had already been answered in this long thread.

I bought a Meridian EXplorer 2 DAC and I'm using it with USB Audio Player PRO.

Everything seems to be working: color of the LEDs, the APP recognized the DAC, ...

But having seen reviews in which they wrote that Explorer 2 is not working with Android (very old to be honest) I would like to ask you if with this configuration the DAC is really working properly.

Another question: how can I let it work properly also with Spotify and not only with Tidal and Qobuzz? When I try to use Spotify through USB connection the volume is really really low even with a 16ohms headphone.

Thanks,
Maurizio


----------



## pkcpga

Fiyero said:


> Dear all,
> I woukld like to ask you for a confirmation.
> 
> Sorry if the question had already been answered in this long thread.
> ...


Unless an update changed information since release, Meridian’s site still states it’s a desktop portable dac/amp, only functioning with laptop or desktop not with mobile devices due to system requirements and power draw requirements of the Explorer 2.  So it most likely will not have enough power from a mobile device to produce proper volume levels.


----------



## Fiyero

pkcpga said:


> Unless an update changed information since release, Meridian’s site still states it’s a desktop portable dac/amp, only functioning with laptop or desktop not with mobile devices due to system requirements and power draw requirements of the Explorer 2.  So it most likely will not have enough power from a mobile device to produce proper volume levels.


Thanks!

But it is only a matter of volume?

I tested it with my Samsung Note 8 and volume is Ok.

I was wondering about sound quality, if the DAC is working properly or not.

Maurizio


----------



## pkcpga

Fiyero said:


> Thanks!
> 
> But it is only a matter of volume?
> 
> ...


Try contacting Meridian, their site does not state it’s compatible with any mobile platform so that’s unknown.


----------



## BobSmith8901

Fiyero said:


> Dear all,
> I woukld like to ask you for a confirmation.
> 
> Sorry if the question had already been answered in this long thread.
> ...



I also have a Meridian Explorer2 (ME2) and use it occasionally with Android, mostly with an Acer tablet as a source, once in a while with a DAP (FiiO X5III).  I mostly use UAPP streaming Tidal and sometimest other Android players for local music. I have no experience with Qobuz.

My tablet set up is: Tablet--> USB out --> ME2 --> line out of ME2--> Schiit Magni 2 Uber Amp. 

The ME2 is definitely dependent if the source can provide enough power out of its USB for it to work properly. I always feel that if I can't get the thing to work properly (more to do with the FiiO) it's because of these USB power issues.  There is a Youtube video from a few years back of someone demonstrating the ME2's use as a DAC in Android using UAPP.  



Sometimes when the connection goes bad I have to disconnect the ME2 and reconnect, or restart UAPP, etc., but usually it eventually reconnects. It's not an ideal, stable setup all the time but mostly works once it's got a good connection.

As far as Spotify goes: Spotify Android app is not set up to recognize a USB output in my experience. UAPP and some other Android local music players like FiiO Player, Onkyo HF Pro, Neutron, etc., can handle a USB connection, but I've never had any luck with Spotify; it's just got to be outputted per the normal headphone out or line out.


----------



## Fiyero

BobSmith8901 said:


> I also have a Meridian Explorer2 (ME2) and use it occasionally with Android, mostly with an Acer tablet as a source, once in a while with a DAP (FiiO X5III).  I mostly use UAPP streaming Tidal and sometimest other Android players for local music. I have no experience with Qobuz.
> 
> My tablet set up is: Tablet--> USB out --> ME2 --> line out of ME2--> Schiit Magni 2 Uber Amp.
> 
> ...



Thanks!
If I understand properly, if there is not enough power the DAC doesn't turn on or the volume is lower, bur if I see the colored LEDs working the DAC is properly working.

Is my understanding correct?


----------



## BobSmith8901

Fiyero said:


> Thanks!
> If I understand properly, if there is not enough power the DAC doesn't turn on or the volume is lower, bur if I see the colored LEDs working the DAC is properly working.
> 
> Is my understanding correct?


Yes, I would say that's generally true with UAPP in my experience-- see the lights and you're good and you can control the volume from your source and it should be OK, maybe not crazy loud with a headphone connected to the Meridian. Better outcome if you can line out the Meridian to an amp and get some real power.

But of all the portable amp/DACs I hook up to a DAP or tablet (or phone) I find the ME2 is the most problematic as it does not have its own power. I think I recently tried it with my Samsung smartphone--I had all of the right USB cables, etc., and it just did not work. 

My best outcome is my Acer tablet as a head unit, USB to the ME2 and line out to amp. This turns out well most of the time because the tablet can power it and you get a nice full (well, 4X) hardware decode with all the pretty lights, and the Meridian has a fairly pleasing sound.

However, using the ME2 with the Spotify Android app is probably not going to work at all as Spotify doesn't recognize a USB output (in my experience). If you do hear something playing in Spotify in a USB set up attempt, it's probably just defaulting to the on-board speaker(s). 

If anyone else has a different experience please chime in. I think I'll go try the Spotify app again (and Tidal app) and see if anything has changed and I'll report back if I get either Android app to play with USB directly. I do remember some talk about a year ago of someone saying the Tidal Android app was possibly USB capable.


----------



## chaturanga (Feb 16, 2022)

Fiyero said:


> Dear all,
> I woukld like to ask you for a confirmation.
> 
> Sorry if the question had already been answered in this long thread.
> ...



I used 3 years ago ME2 with my Android phone (LG V20), when I was trying to connect my phone to ME2, because of some reason my Android phone was not able to power "most time" ME2 but "sometimes" did.

Then I realized that I could use a Y cable. One end is USB mini male that fits to ME2 USB out, and the other ends (v part of Y shape) have two USB male endings.

I was using one of the Y USB ends to connect smartphone (over a USB C to USB adapter) and the other end to a powerbank. Such way I was able to power up ME2 without using phone battery.

So powering ME2 with a smartphone is a little tricky, some phones can power directly, but I had above issues when I used my LG V20.

Coming to sound level problem. I think the reason is that, ME2 doesn't have any button to control hardware volume. But when you connect ME2 to your Android phone, you can increase hardware volume level via UAPP app. To do that there is a volume control option (for external DACs) in UAPP. You should set it to a higher level. When you do this you will notice sound level of Meridian will increase (in both PC usage or Android/Apple) the volume.

ME2 will work as a pure DAC when you use UAPP and activate bitperfect option. For Spotify, Tidal, Qobuz, Deezer.. phone apps I don't think they have bit perfect control of external DAC. You can still listen but not bitperfect.

Extra note: When you use Tidal and Qobuz through UAPP, you will be able to use ME2 as pure DAC. But their own applications does not have bitperfect ability as far as I know..


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Feb 22, 2022)

BobSmith8901 said:


> Yes, I would say that's generally true with UAPP in my experience-- see the lights and you're good and you can control the volume from your source and it should be OK, maybe not crazy loud with a headphone connected to the Meridian. Better outcome if you can line out the Meridian to an amp and get some real power.
> 
> But of all the portable amp/DACs I hook up to a DAP or tablet (or phone) I find the ME2 is the most problematic as it does not have its own power. I think I recently tried it with my Samsung smartphone--I had all of the right USB cables, etc., and it just did not work.
> 
> ...


Today I tested the Meridian Explorer2 with Spotify, Tidal and UAPP Android apps with USB out from my Shanling M6 Pro 21. With all of these apps the Meridian worked and the Shanling outputted fine over USB to the ME2. I also tested all three apps using the Topping NX4 DSD Amp/DAC and they all worked fine too.

I was using a Senn HD-6XX out of the Meridian's direct headphone output (same with the Topping) and while the volume couldn't get crazy loud with the ME2, it was loud enough, by far, for normal usage. With UAPP set to bit-perfect, I got the full hardware decoding of Tidal MQA files (Blue or Green light) from the Meridian. In UAPP it even indicated the ME2 was outputting the full 16X (768kHz) MQA unfold. Not sure how to interpret that coming from the Meridian; makes sense from the Shanling as it claims it can 16X unfold and I realize that UAPP is now capable of full 16X unfolding in DAC units with that capability..

So my previous determination that Spotify and Tidal apps wouldn't output at all to USB was wrong. Probably the more advanced hardware and higher USB power of the Shanling (vs. the FiiO X5III and older Tegra tablet) and/or advancements in the various apps made the difference in my usage case.


----------

